# Let's see your Bianchi!!



## Bloatedpig

Let's see some rides.

This is my 2002 XL EV2. It originally came with a Record/Chorus mix as stock. It has Record crankset, rear derailleur, chain and carbon levers/shifters. It has Chorus calipers, 12-25 cassette, pro fit pedals and front derailleur. I replaced the pain-in-the-ass Bianchi Titanium seat post with a fantastic Campy Chorus Titanium post from 2002. I also replaced the ugly Pantani seat with a Fizik Arione and the Levitation wheels with some new Campagnolo Protons. The rubber is Continental's slick Attack/Force combo. The bars and stem are ITM Millenium.

The color scheme is a gorgeous Celeste Olympic Paint scheme that has held up remarkably well with very few marks of any kind.


----------



## The Walrus

*A sampling...*

First is an RC 'crosser, before I pulled off the 9sp Ultegra and installed 8sp Record/Chorus. Second is the other RC 'crosser, which came to me with the weirdest mishmash of 8sp 105/600, which I replaced with an 8sp Campy Racing Triple. Just didn't seem right to have anything but Campy on Italian steel. Last is my family of Axises--my only defense for this bit of lunacy is that some were used, one was built from a frameset and others were bought as closeouts. What the heck--there are much worse vices....


----------



## Bloatedpig

The Walrus said:


> First is an RC 'crosser, before I pulled off the 9sp Ultegra and installed 8sp Record/Chorus. Second is the other RC 'crosser, which came to me with the weirdest mishmash of 8sp 105/600, which I replaced with an 8sp Campy Racing Triple. Just didn't seem right to have anything but Campy on Italian steel. Last is my family of Axises--my only defense for this bit of lunacy is that some were used, one was built from a frameset and others were bought as closeouts. What the heck--there are much worse vices....


Nice rides!.......Jeez, my wife would kill me if I had that many bikes in the house! You're right about the Campy and Bianchi thing.....although Shimano makes a hell of a nice Groupo....I could never see my bike with any other than Italian parts on it.

Regards


----------



## gutpile

*Just my celeste's worth*

04 Team Replica, SL3 tubeset, campy veloce, vento - but still feels like a thoroughbred to me.


----------



## Bloatedpig

gutpile said:


> 04 Team Replica, SL3 tubeset, campy veloce, vento - but still feels like a thoroughbred to me.


Gut,

Great picture......Love the paint scheme.


----------



## The Walrus

*Gutpile, Bloated Pig and a Walrus...*

...boy, if that doesn't conjure up some sorry mental images. Good thing the bikes look as good as they do.


----------



## TurboTurtle

SS Volpe and Track - TF


----------



## gutpile

*Add to those Turbo Turtle, and -*



The Walrus said:


> ...boy, if that doesn't conjure up some sorry mental images. Good thing the bikes look as good as they do.


makes one wonder if there's something going on with Bianchi owners/riders and their monikers. Might be a Master's Thesis somewhere in this!


----------



## R.Rice

*My new San Lorenzo...*

I just built this a few weeks back.I got the 2004 frake set on a closeout deal and built it up with a Ultegra 10 speed group and Ksyriums.

Stiff and responsive.I am just now getting use to it and love it.


----------



## Bloatedpig

Yet another nice ride........ a lot of the roads that I use for training have brand new black-top on them.....boy if the celeste color doesn't look fine riding on top of it! Looks like Ullrich is going to choke again...maybe it's his bike. His best outing against Lance was on a Bianchi in 2003.

Regards,

Bloated


----------



## rdracer1

*My Bianchi*

Here is the team issue. Has Ultegra 10 spd and I race on Rolf Vigors, but I dont race til the weekend so the training wheels are on it now.


----------



## Bloatedpig

Bloatedpig said:


> Yet another nice ride........ a lot of the roads that I use for training have brand new black-top on them.....boy if the celeste color doesn't look fine riding on top of it! Looks like Ullrich is going to choke again...maybe it's his bike. His best outing against Lance was on a Bianchi in 2003.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bloated


Jans EV3........2003 was a good year


----------



## bianchiTT

*my bianchi...almost perfect(for me)*








I have always wanted to build a custom Bianchi, am not an extreemly avid cyclist...but do use it for my main transportation, so ride alot. since building my bike I have added a cyclometer so I can start a training routine and get more serious. the frame is a Bianchi Daytona 2001, alluminum LT frame with carbon fiber fork, components are campagnolo chorus 10 spd with record rear hub (japanese sealed...but very smooth front hub). sewup rims with tufo road elite tires, easton attack aero bars. seatpost is generic, carbon fiber. seat is sella san marcos titanium rail.only components I need to upgrade to complete it are the rims (want semi-aero front, aero rear) and upgrading the brakes (generic but good quality now). 




hope you all enjoy it as much as I do. 

Kevin


----------



## TurboTurtle

bianchiTTI have always wanted to build a custom Bianchi said:


> Kevin, You use tubies for "main transportation"? Any trouble dropping the chain on the single front with a 10-speed rear? - TF


----------



## bianchiTT

I did alot of research before finding the right tires. ended up with tufo road elite. they hold up amazingly well, handle as much air as you could put in them, and ride fairly well(above average) only problem is the tires are not as grippy as some of the others I tried, but the endurance they have more than makes up for it...being my "transportation" dependability at a slight sacrifice to performance is an acceptible compromise. as for dropping the chain, have not had a problem with it at all...I have a short cage rear derailleur with 12-25 gearing, being in Louisiana the ground is as flat as paris hilton, so I never used the maller chainrings on the front...decided to take them off and save the little weight (and looks alot smoother).


----------



## Number9

An elemental Bianchi:


----------



## Bloatedpig

Number9 said:


> An elemental Bianchi:


#9..........Nice ride. Do you ride it on the track or road?


----------



## Number9

No brakes - so it's mostly track only (I live about 15 minutes from the local velodrome and I'm not so macho as to ride brake-less in traffic); I do occasionally ride it in the eves on-road for training because I have a 1/4 mile clockwise loop around my house with no cross streets (only T-intersections).


----------



## DriftlessDB

Here is my 1999 Giro, mostly 105 components with little upgrades here and there. I recently had the CPX33 wheels on ultegra hubs built up and like them a lot. Hoping to get something new next spring, anyone ride the 1885?

DB


----------



## mensma

This is my Bianchi L Alloy. In the meantime it's upgraded with Dura Ace SPD SL Pedals and Dura Ace seatpost.


----------



## Guital2

asdfasdf


----------



## XC Roadee

*hate to break the celeste cycle*

but heres my 05 Giro pretty much stock unless you count waterbottles and computer. Silver is purty and shiny  

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?postid=271504#poststop


----------



## XC Roadee

The Walrus said:


> First is an RC 'crosser, before I pulled off the 9sp Ultegra and installed 8sp Record/Chorus. Second is the other RC 'crosser, which came to me with the weirdest mishmash of 8sp 105/600, which I replaced with an 8sp Campy Racing Triple. Just didn't seem right to have anything but Campy on Italian steel. Last is my family of Axises--my only defense for this bit of lunacy is that some were used, one was built from a frameset and others were bought as closeouts. What the heck--there are much worse vices....



you're friggin nuts  ? hey are those all cross bikes? what sizes are they and would you consider selling one


----------



## gutpile

Bloatedpig said:


> Jans EV3........2003 was a good year


Yes, Yes it t'was.


----------



## gutpile

XC Roadee said:


> but heres my 05 Giro pretty much stock unless you count waterbottles and computer. Silver is purty and shiny
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?postid=271504#poststop


Took a look XC, and that's purty! Also, a purty lookin place to ride, but what the H*** is that frisbee doing on your rear wheel?


----------



## chruby99

*Reparto Course*

Here is my new ride 2001 Tycoon XL5000


----------



## XC Roadee

gutpile said:


> Took a look XC, and that's purty! Also, a purty lookin place to ride, but what the H*** is that frisbee doing on your rear wheel?


thats cos I'z a self admitted fred, check out my avatar


----------



## Bloatedpig

XC Roadee said:


> thats cos I'z a self admitted fred, check out my avatar


 Frisbee...Ha Ha...oh man that's good....nice bike though XC


----------



## Bloatedpig

chruby99 said:


> Here is my new ride 2001 Tycoon XL5000


Boy I wish there were some trails around here to ride......gorgeous bike 99. Is that aluminum?....how does it hold up on the trails?


----------



## The Walrus

Absolutely nuts, thank you very much. 

Yep, all 'crossers--ever since I stumbled across my first 'cross bike (a VooDoo Wazoo), I haven't ridden much of anything else. Might as well get rid of the road bikes and MTBs....

As dire as my financial straits are these days, I still couldn't even consider letting any of the Bianchis go (yet). (In fact, I'm keeping my eyes open for another RC 'cross bike--I have visions of moustache bars and downtube shifters and a Frankendrivetrain floating around in my head. I'm a sick man...)


----------



## Sintesi

Number9 said:


> An elemental Bianchi:


Boy you ain't kidding. I want. How much was it?


----------



## raa1976

Here's my bike...

2002 Bianchi Boron XL
Fork: Bianchi Full Carbon, w/ carbon steerer
Cranks: Campagnolo Centaur 10 speed Triple (52x39x30),170 mm
Levers: Campagnolo Record Carbon 10-spd
Front Der: Campagnolo Centaur Triple
Rear Der: Campagnolo Centaur Racing T
Calipers: Campagnolo Centaur
Headset: Aheadset (1”)
Bars: 3tt (40 cm, center-center)
Stem: Richey Pro (125 mm)
Seatpost: Thompson Elite (27.2 mm)
Saddle: Bianchi Velo
Cassette:10 speed (13X29)
Hubs: Bianchi Carbon Fusion
Rims: Bianchi XL Levitation
Tires: Continental


----------



## chruby99

*Yep it is aluminum.*



Bloatedpig said:


> Boy I wish there were some trails around here to ride......gorgeous bike 99. Is that aluminum?....how does it hold up on the trails?


I was a little weary of the aluminum frame under my 200lb A$$. But, this thing rocks. I have done a few light jumps 1-2ft. No problems. The fork is a little too long on the travel. It is designed for a 454mm fork length ( @100mm) And I am running a 120mm. It doesnt really fool with the geometry that I noticed and the fork has ESP which reduces travel about an inch and leaves only an inch of travel. Kick on ESP put my slicks on and this thing is fast on average 3MPH faster than my Trek 8000 set up the same. But this is not a jumping machine I just get excited from time to time with all this front travel. It is a great trail bike. The long travel helps me go over everything pretty fast. Also It makes sense to put an italian made fork on a italian made frame. Salute.


----------



## Suddha

*Campione*

This was my first road bike... I got it new in 1997 and have recently dusted it off and gave it some overdue attention. I love Celeste, but this yellow is so unique. The bike is full Campy Mirage and Aventi brakes. I know the Rolf wheels aren't the best fit, style-wise, but they've been bomber.


----------



## Owdee1.8T

*XL Carbon*

Here's Mine


----------



## XC Roadee

*Sweetness!!!!*



Owdee1.8T said:


> Here's Mine


 I likey


----------



## outdoors-maniac

*Here she is my bianchi san mateo*

Ive added a few things I replaced the carbon/alu fork with a full carbon I have replaced the headset with an FSA headset I have replaced the handel bars with winwood full carbon flat bars and biacnhi carbon stem, and I have also put a full carbon winwood seat post. Still have a list of some other things id like to do, but here she is.


----------



## Grampy

*Bianchi*

RC Cross, full Ultegra.


----------



## XC Roadee

*Update*



XC Roadee said:


> but heres my 05 Giro pretty much stock unless you count waterbottles and computer. Silver is purty and shiny
> 
> https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?postid=271504#poststop


Last week I traded the 05 Giro seen in above photo for a Bianchi Cross Concept frame and swapped out the components (except for brakes, stem and seat post), great ride


----------



## N4BBQ

Bloatedpig said:


> Let's see some rides.


Just bought it today. I have about six miles on it and love the thing. I have another Bianchi I am building now (2001 XL Boron frame) and it should be ready in a week or three.


----------



## y tin

Here's one of mine


----------



## The Walrus

Very nice! Obviously a '99 Reparto Corse of some sort, but I can't make out which model. ...and are those truly chromed stays? Sweee-ee-ee-eet!


----------



## TurboTurtle

The Walrus said:


> Very nice! Obviously a '99 Reparto Corse of some sort, but I can't make out which model. ...and are those truly chromed stays? Sweee-ee-ee-eet!


And chrome lugs! You have any closup pictures? - TF


----------



## y tin

Might be able to get some close-up pics next week.
The seat & chain stays are fully chromed. The lugs just at the head tube are chromed.


----------



## lwkwafi

*my bianchi*

I got this off of ebay over the summer and have been tuning it up and making it look nice ever since. 
Bianchi Limited with 600 cranks, front and rear derail. modolo brakes. 
Originally I put white bar tape on there, but after it started getting dirty and i needed to change the rotting hoods, i decided to go celeste.


----------



## Angelracer

I'm not sure if I attached it correctly or not... I got this Bianchi Campione D'Italia a month ago or so. I belive its a 1987 by looking at the Suntour Cyclone derailers. It has Ambrosio 19 Extra Durex wheelset too. It is in exellent condition, and I am debating on buying a new campy groupo or not(actually I'm looking for help on that one!)  possibly Centuar or Veloce and a new carbon fork and a new handlebar and stem ( want to remove the older style stem)


----------



## us_wr

*1998 Celeste Steel Veloce frame with 2005 Upgrades*

I bought this beautiful celeste '98 Dedacciai Zero Uno steel Veloce frame off ebay, cleaned it up, and started upgrading with '05 Campy Chorus and other parts. First I replaced the original and very heavy threaded Bianchi fork with a threadless full carbon fork. Next, I added a Campy Carbon Chorus 10 speed drivetrain (love the carbon crank!), and some lightweight and durable carbon/kevlar Italian Topolino wheels (1390 grams). Needing a short reach, stiff set-up, and light weight, I added a Ritchey stem/handlebar (can't beat it for the money!). Completed bike with a Alpha Q seatpost, a Selle saddle, and a blue Chris King NoThread headset, but isn't shown in this photo (added after picture taken). It is quite a ride!


----------



## i heart riding

*bianchi trivia*

sup yall......little known fact about Bianchi.........in itialian it means "sexy" in russian it means "sexy" in spanish it means "el-sexy-o" and in engligh it means "fastest most sexiest bikes ever biatches!" have fun on yall Bianchi's thay all look awesome(i'm gonna be a proud parent of a little San Mateo of my own soon!!)


----------



## violto

Hi from down under. 

I've had my RC Via Nirone 7 for about 2 months now and i've done over 1500 km's on it already! Love it, can't stop thinking about riding it!! Blinged it out with a set of Vento's (see the review in the general discussion forum or here ) and it rides like a dream. Great thing about living in Australia is that we can ONLY get the RC bikes that are straight from Italy. Dead Sexy.

Onward and Forward to Victory for the Celeste Army!!

Pics:


----------



## BianchiSteel

*1999 Campione*

My 1999 Campione.

Mirage/Veloce mix (upgraded a few parts). Sorry the picture makes it look so - funky - gotta get a better angle of it next time!


----------



## sungchang

*Here's an 89*

Bought it from a bike collector friend of mine way back in 96. Decided to go with compact geometry, so this bike will be put up for sale on craiglist.


----------



## y tin

Here's another couple of mine, sorry about the shadow in the pics.


----------



## the beef

Got this snow white Bianchi Brava about a month ago. Loving it to death - all steel, and strong as hell for daily commute.


----------



## A4B45200

gutpile said:


> 04 Team Replica, SL3 tubeset, campy veloce, vento - but still feels like a thoroughbred to me.


Oh man...that's the bike! Do you know if they still sell that model? I'd love to get that as a frameset. If you ever want to sell that, PM me


----------



## gutpile

*Team replica (2003 Team)*



A4B45200 said:


> Oh man...that's the bike! Do you know if they still sell that model? I'd love to get that as a frameset. If you ever want to sell that, PM me


I saw some last year still in stock around, but haven't seen any this year. Might try to get a reply from the Bianchi website. Oh, my frame is the equivalent of a 61 cm.


----------



## singlespeed1

Thought i would share my Bianchi Sass SS mt bike with you all. Would be nice to see some more Bianchi Mt bikes, I am sure they are out there. Nice bikes everyone.


----------



## nicxtyle

Yo... Look at my lady. it is so perfect, I love it more than my girl. It is a Freccia Celeste 2005 alu. carbon with record 05, campy eurus wheels, Itm handlebars, FSA K force carbon parts and seat is Fizik arione. So Bianchisti what do you think about it!!!


----------



## pbloom

*I have an 1885!*

That is one great looking bike!!

I have an 1885 (2005)! The Campag Senteur 10-Speed group set works great, and the Vento wheels are light and tough. This bike is extremely responsiva and stiff, maybe too stiff for some, but great for racing! The teardrop styling on the tubes looks good, but I don't know what advantages they have performance wize. I really like the silver paint work by the way; I haven't seen another bike like this!

Does anyone else own an 1885?


----------



## pbloom

*Oh my gad!!*



Owdee1.8T said:


> Here's Mine


What an amazing bike!! You lucky ba.,@"


----------



## pbloom

us_wr said:


> I bought this beautiful celeste '98 Dedacciai Zero Uno steel Veloce frame off ebay, cleaned it up, and started upgrading with '05 Campy Chorus and other parts. First I replaced the original and very heavy threaded Bianchi fork with a threadless full carbon fork. Next, I added a Campy Carbon Chorus 10 speed drivetrain (love the carbon crank!), and some lightweight and durable carbon/kevlar Italian Topolino wheels (1390 grams). Needing a short reach, stiff set-up, and light weight, I added a Ritchey stem/handlebar (can't beat it for the money!). Completed bike with a Alpha Q seatpost, a Selle saddle, and a blue Chris King NoThread headset, but isn't shown in this photo (added after picture taken). It is quite a ride!


That is a great retro frame, and needs retro components to look right!
Um..I think you have spent a bit too much money on top end components for such a traditional frame!


----------



## Cogito

*Another SASS*

Here's my SASS. It's all I ride off road now. I love everything about it. It has a SID World Cup fork that is a great match for it. The other upgrades are unecessary luxuries, King head set, magnesium stem, carbon bars and seat post.
I have the lugged 928 from another thread. Bianchis are addictive.


----------



## pbloom

Cogito said:


> Here's my SASS. It's all I ride off road now. I love everything about it. It has a SID World Cup fork that is a great match for it. The other upgrades are unecessary luxuries, King head set, magnesium stem, carbon bars and seat post.
> I have the lugged 928 from another thread. Bianchis are addictive.


Beautiful off-roader! I can't afford any unecessary luxuries for my 1885 yet. 
I'll send some images when I get the time.


----------



## jim hubbard

*Part of my stash*

Here are a couple of photos of the 8 bikes that live at my house.

-The first is my race bike a 2005 FG lite with record and other fruity bits.

-The second is my 'training pig' a 2002 steel boron frame built up with veloce and SRM.

-The final is my wifes 'midget' 2005 928L carbon built with xenon.


----------



## CBar

*My Axis*

Here is my '05 Axis with nice new Conti 4000s on it. Put on black bar tape this year, I love its good looks. Mostly stock, added Fizik saddle, Quatro peddles. Nice ride, for me, even thought the mountain gearing may need some changing soon. The wheels also may have to be swapped for something a bit nicer.


----------



## The Walrus

*O.K., so it ain't completely Campy...*

...Campamano? Whatever. This was the first bike I posted above, after switching to Record/Chorus 8sp, with the rather swank Sugino Swiss Cross crankset and, ummmm, Ultegra hubs and an XT cassette.  Hey--it works, it's perverse...what more could I want? This is one of those bikes that's so good to ride it's indecent.


----------



## phil-bianchi

*sl lite alloy 2002*

sl lite alloy / centaur gruppo


----------



## XC Roadee

*Another Update: She's all grow'd up now!*



XC Roadee said:


> Last week I traded the 05 Giro seen in above photo for a Bianchi Cross Concept frame and swapped out the components (except for brakes, stem and seat post), great ride


so the cross bike didn't work out.........good thing I kept my frame, I sold the Concept complete with the components and upgraded the Giro to 06 105........I love this bike!


----------



## Stud Muzzin

Here is the wife's ride


----------



## Alter Ego

Stud Muzzin said:


> Here is the wife's ride



That is the sexiest thing that I've ever seen.


----------



## Robb.Astro

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/astro/184085714/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://static.flickr.com/68/184085714_b79229f65c_o.jpg" width="1280" height="960" alt="Freccia Celeste" /></a>


----------



## 12XU




----------



## us_wr

*Retro parts for bike*

Retro parts are good if you want a retro bike. I want a bike I can ride and enjoy -- whatever mix of old and new that may be. Actually, I am planning on updating frame to match the parts, not because of the retro issue, but because I want a stiffer, higher performance frame. OK, maybe I am matching the parts to the frame. It is all good.


----------



## Robbie59

XC Roadee said:


> so the cross bike didn't work out.........good thing I kept my frame, I sold the Concept complete with the components and upgraded the Giro to 06 105........I love this bike!


Well, OK. What was it about the cross concept that didn't "work out". I was planning on getting my wife one for her birthday.


----------



## danka24

My Pista.


----------



## mtbbmet

*Diluca FG Lite*

Diluca FG Lite


----------



## Magsdad

*My San Jose!*

What a fun bike to ride! :thumbsup: 2006 1885 on its way!


----------



## dnalsaam

I received this bike from my mother-in-law on my first birthday following my marriage. Apparently she felt that by then I was sufficiently worthy to be entrusted with the bike. It is a 1937 Bianchi that had belonged to her father (my wife's grandfather) since new. It is completely original (except for the tiers and tubes). Check out the bone (actually from steer horns) grips, the flickstand attached to the saddle clamp that allows you to lean the bike against a building without using the saddle and handlebars.

The bike rides great, but the rod brakes leave something to desire.


----------



## Lowecifer

Picked it up yesterday, but only had time to ride it home from the shop (about 2 miles)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/ericlowe/201487216/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://static.flickr.com/59/201487216_ab4eba42fb.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Bianchi San Jose 01" /></a>

First commute on the new ride is tomorrow.


----------



## The Walrus

What with all the people here who've gotten San Joses lately, we could have an RBR gathering just for ourselves. It would look very cool to have a flying wedge single-speeding down the South Coast bike path, forcing the skaters and dog walkers off, eyeballing some of the two-legged scenery....


----------



## 12XU

*My New San Jose*
I just purchased it yesterday.


----------



## lwkwafi

definate attack of the San Jose's lately. 
they look pretty awesome. its a great blue and white blocked off by the world champ stripes. so much prettier than the other two that use the frame.


----------



## Magsdad

*2006 Bianchi 1885 Hydro/Carbon/Centaur 59 cm*

Here's my new baby, now all ready to go (from a previous post). I added my computer to it and fitted it to what I want. The only other difference is the bar tape. Gone is the celeste, replaced with Bontrager grippy tape, which I really have a new fondness for. Not exactly italian.


----------



## yosemitesamiam

*Here is mine!!!*

I won it on eBay, it will be at UPS today on its way to me!!!

1996 Bianchi Trofeo
Dedacciai steel lugged frameset
57cm seat tube center to top
Full Campagnolo: Mirage and Avanti grouppo
8 speed rear, 2 speed crank.
Bianchi stem/ITM Europa2 bars
Ambrisio Elite Wheelset with Campy hubs
Rolls San Marco saddle/Bianchi post

Thanks to everyone here...and here is to new friends and a great riding experience!

Looks like I'm posting the first Rosa Red Bianchi!!!!

-Sam

************edit, lost my hosting and all my pix. See my member gallery for photos!*********


----------



## Corsaire

*My Bianchi Pinella XL Boron 2006*

It weight 17.5 lbs, light steel Dedacacci steel.

Corsaire


----------



## bupton

*Bathing in the warmth of... wait a second, it's not Celeste!!*

Well, I finally pulled the trigger so to speak. I returned home from my deployment to Africa and decided it was time to treat myself to a belated birthday present. So, I walk into the local Bianchi dealer all intent on forking over the money for the Pinella that I had been lusting over for the last six months and low and behold he wants to sell me something else. Well, not wanting to rule anything out I decided to see what he had to offer me. And it just so happened to be a 928 Luna built up with Centaur kit for four hundred less than he was going to sell me the Pinella for. Don't you just love end of year inventory liquidation? Turns out this is an '05 frame that he had and slapped '06 Centaur on. After riding it I decided that I was actually a bit more confortable on the carbon than the steel that I had dreamed of so I took the plunge. Took it out on the first real ride today to get it all dialed in for me and MAN did it feel good!! Anyhow, here it is in all it's glory. Sorry about the glare from the window...

Ben


----------



## distinct

The black bike is my favourite. It's an early 80s Limited (beautifully lugged columbus steel, shimano 600, etc) I'm going to restore it, but turn it into a touring bike while keeping as many retro/original parts as I can manage. For instance, I'm keeping downtube shifting, but I have some old shimano indexed shifters to switch out, etc. The only things I'll 'upgrade' will probably be the handlebars. I'm going to throw together a new drivetrain though, because this one is shot (bent axles, worn rings, etc) and I also prefer a triple chainring on my touring bikes. Nothing better than hauling a few hundred lbs up a steep grade with a double. I still have everything this bike came with including the seat, pedals and even the old school leather shoes. Guess I lucked out when I was given this beauty.

The celeste bike is a 90s Eros. Nothing's been changed save for the seat. I put the pedals from the Limited on it from time to time to run around with 'normal' shoes. I'm pretty impressed with this bike. My last 'modern' bike was a 90s Ibis Spanky with chorus/record group, etc, and this bike rides just as well. The only difference is the smoothness of the shifting, which I suspect has more to do with dirt and age than quality. Any other eros owners out there with similar experiences?

You've all got some really nice Bianchis!


----------



## bupton

Distinct, I really like your Eros. My heart had been set on a celeste steel Bianchi for many years, and just when I was poised to pick one up the dastardly bike shop owner threw a carbon fibre wrench into my cogs!!


----------



## distinct

Thanks. Carbon fiber bikes can be really great, but they're not for me. I loved the cf stem on my Ibis, but other than that, I can't think of anything else I'd like to be carbon. Lately I've been more into retro bikes as I prefer the classic 'setup' and geometry. The racing folks, esp the pros, might dig their drops down by the front hub and the rear seat in the clouds, but that just doesn't do it for me. 

Does anyone know if that 80s bianchi is likely to have chrome under the paint? I'm doubting it, but you never know.


----------



## bupton

*One more...*

Here is another shot of my 928. I took this one while out riding earlier today. The place is pretty cool as well, it is the oldest Schwimbad (public pool) in my area and there used to be a few bears living close by, hence the name Baerenlach.


----------



## tonykara

*My noble steed in its infancy*

I recieved delivery of my 928L frame from Glory Cycles last night.
I'm ablsolutely thrilled. Its not quite complete yet, still waiting on the groupo, campy of course  (chorus) and either campy eurus or fulcrum R. 1 (haven't decided yet)

im itching at the bit to get her on the road but unfortunately an investment like this requires quite a bit of capital should be on the road in a couple of months 

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?uid=6438620


----------



## danka24




----------



## vuelta

My SL3 AluCarbon -04. Reparto Corse, all stock: full Campa Centaur, Vento wheels, carbon fork and stays. 

Love how it handles and performs. A well tempered bike. In my opinion perhaps a bit _too _celeste though, but the colour is growing on me...

David
(Stockholm, Sweden)


----------



## bupton

There is no such thing as "too celeste"!!


----------



## vuelta

bupton said:


> There is no such thing as "too celeste"!!


I know saying such a thing among bianchisti is like swearing in church, but that's my opinion! And wait with the flame war until I show you the "after" picture where my frame has been dipped in black paint and has GIANT written in yellow on the side...  

/ David


----------



## nickillus

David

That is one sweet piece of celeste. Thanks for making my day.


----------



## bupton

*What??!!*



vuelta said:


> I know saying such a thing among bianchisti is like swearing in church, but that's my opinion! And wait with the flame war until I show you the "after" picture where my frame has been dipped in black paint and has GIANT written in yellow on the side...
> 
> / David



What??!! OFF WITH YOUR HEAD for saying such a thing!  

But no, it's all good. Just as long as you enjoy your ride, who cares what colour it is. I was hoping to get some more time spent on my new bike coming up soon but just got word that we are deploying again in about a week! Oh well for that, I guess this is why I am getting paid the big bucks (please not intended sarcasm). 

Ben


----------



## dnalsaam

Check this out to see a top of the line Bianchi from around 1980. This was made by the reparto corse when the racing division only made custom frames. Today it seems all production racing bikes come from the reparto corse.

http://www.wooljersey.com/gallery/v/maasland/Bianchi_Super_Record/


----------



## tonykara

*My 2006 - 928L*

Here is a photo of my 928L which is almost ready to build.

The 2007 chorus groupo arrived last week (from Glory Cycles), all i am waiting for now are the Campy "Nuetron Ultra" wheels (from Bike Bits UK) and the Time "RXS Carbon" pedals which had to be returned to Time due to a recall.

Not sure when the wheels will arrive but i cant wait to get her on the rode.

Bar and stem are Deda Newton
Seatpost is FSA K-Force (made for bianchi)
Cranks are FSA K-Force
Saddle is F'izik Arione
Tyres are Conti GP3000
Bar tape is F'izik 

I would also like to thank Clive and his crew at Glory Cycles (Florida USA) for all their help and sevice, I live in Melbourne yet i always felt comfortable with buying from them . Thanks guys

View attachment 69985


----------



## Kenacycle

gorgeous! simply gorgeous!

what you need now is a matching Avocet 30 cyclometer! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Avocet-Mod-...ryZ30108QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## agent smith

Heres My Bianchi 928

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1078166/ Original spec

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/982316/ Mavic open pro's

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1078163/ Now with Ksyrium SL's


Hope you like,

Matt


----------



## edward12

*1985/1986 Bianchi Specialissima*

I purchased the frame in March of this year. I took the frame in to Sacramento frame builder Steve Rex's shop for a re-spray. His painter, Russ Pickett, did a fantastic job. 

Steve spread the rear stays to 130mm. Steve's associate and mechanic, Doug, built up the frame with 2005 Campy Centuar brakes, derailleurs and shifters. I also had the new 2007 Centaur Ultra Torque cranks (53/39) installed. Doug really did a nice build; his attention to detail is remarkable. 

The headset is Campy Record and the seatpost is Campy Centaur. Mavic Elite Wheels, Fizik Arione seat and matching Fizik Celeste bar tape complete the build. For fall/winter I installed Michelin Krylion tires (700 x 25c); next spring, I'll switch to Veloflex Pave tires. Rather than using Mavic's heavy skewers, I went with 2006 Campy Record QR skewers.

The frame rides better than anything new I've tried recently, including carbon. There is just something about lugged Italian steel frame that simply can't be matched...


----------



## danka24




----------



## John Ryder

Hi guys

Just wanted to say that I used to own a 1990 Bianchi cross bike. But the bike I still lust after is the Bianchi Nth Power....I wish I still had my old copy of Bicycle Guide that I saw it in.

The other Bianchi I loved... I kinda have...sort of.....its the Bianchi Ti Mega Tube....I just have to paint my Litespeed Ultimate celeste and get some stickers....and the hard part would be to straighten the stays.


Anyone have a picture of a Nth Power??


----------



## 8200rpm

Here's my Bianchi... a commuter.


----------



## soxiam

*2001 Talladega*

After few years on a sub-16 Lbs. Giant TCR Carbon, I've had it and recently went back to my 20 Lbs. low-end, welded-in-Taiwan, steel Bianchi sport bike which I first fell in love with. Pictured is my 53cm with Campy Record parts.


----------



## mjf

Here is my new 928 Veloce.


----------



## danka24




----------



## Bianchi67

Here is my current collection. I just sold the XL EV2 though. The Pista picture is a little old, it now has black brake levers and celeste bar tape.


----------



## bupton

How do you like the ride of the 928L compared to the standard 928 that you have? I have a Luna frame (standard 928) that I was thinking of selling for a lugged frame just so I can get a slightly better fit. Thoughts?


----------



## tonykara

*Lets see your bianchi*

Sorry cant help you yet. 

i have been waiting for my neutron ultra wheels for over 90 days now and i havent had a chance to get her on the road, hopefully i will be able to give you some feedback after the christmas break


----------



## bupton

Cool, I will be waiting


----------



## danka24




----------



## meat tooth paste

*06 Veloce*

Picked up this lovely 06 Veloce on clearance recently.

Full Campy, even down to the wheelset. Nice smooth ride. Was bummed I missed out on the 05 Lemond Sarthe steel Campy bike, but this Veloce makes up for it, even better


----------



## T-shirt

meat tooth paste said:


> Picked up this lovely 06 Veloce on clearance recently.
> 
> Full Campy, even down to the wheelset. Nice smooth ride. Was bummed I missed out on the 05 Lemond Sarthe steel Campy bike, but this Veloce makes up for it, even better


meat tooth paste,

That's a nice find, I wish that would happen to me.

mtp, good to see that you are still around. I haven't seen any of your posts in a long time, but then I don't visit fixed gear much any more.

Take care,
Tshirt


----------



## T-shirt

edward12,

This bike is awesome. I love the 'B' on the inner side of the bottom head lug. At least it looks like a 'B' from here. And the new paint looks great.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## killer59

*Bianchi 928 sl*

Here's one of mine.


----------



## Blackbird

It's not a road bike but it is one of my favorites. It has about 3250 miles and is still like new.


----------



## AidanM

outdoors-maniac said:


> Ive added a few things I replaced the carbon/alu fork with a full carbon I have replaced the headset with an FSA headset I have replaced the handel bars with winwood full carbon flat bars and biacnhi carbon stem, and I have also put a full carbon winwood seat post. Still have a list of some other things id like to do, but here she is.




dang thats a lot of spacers, id suggest getting black bar tape too, that red is really ugly, you should also get a haircut, your hairs really ugly.


----------



## 1bianchi

*If it was only warm enough to ride..*

Here is my pride and joy of a winter spent in the basement!

This is an 06 928 Lugged frame w/ 2007 compact Chorus. My favorite things though are the seatpost, which I ordered accidentaly, and turned out to be way nicer than what I wanted, and the Fizik Arionne seat, which is a special edition (so I'm told) w/ a silver stripe down the middle.

My previous bike was a Lemond Reno, and I loved to ride that, so I really can't wait to see the difference in this bike.


----------



## 1bianchi

*Its Alive!*

Here is the labors of my winter in the basement. Can't wait to get it out on the street.


----------



## tonykara

*love it*

im so envyous,

i have built up a 928L with 07 chorus but im still waiting for my wheels
i purchased a pair of neutron ultra wheels in early november and still dont have them
Campag (Italy) have said there is a delay in delivery, they were meant to be out end of september


not happy


----------



## 1bianchi

well hopefully its too cold to ride where you live too (I'm in NH), so waiting for the wheels won't seem so bad. Let me know how you like it. I think, suprisingly, that the marbled carbon fiber on the cranks looks pretty good w/ the normal carbon braiding of the frame.


----------



## tonykara

*i wish*

unfortunately i live in melbourne and i expect i will miss an entire summer


----------



## Squidward

Technically, this is not my bike. I built this for my 9 year old son. He probably won't fit it for a year or two.

Most of the parts were bought from eBay.
Bianchi Vigorelli frame and fork, 44CM, came with Bianchi seatpost and woman's saddle. Also came with a VP headset and Deda bars and stem.
'06 Campagnolo Centaur 10-speed brifters
Early Campagnolo Chorus front derailleur
8-speed Campagnolo Chorus rear derailleur
Shimano Ultegra 12-25 10-speed rear cassette
Campagnolo Mirage dual pivot front brake caliper
Campagnolo Athena single-pivot rear brake caliper
Specialized 28 hole front hub
Ritchey WCS 28 hole rear hub
Wheelsmith XE14 bladed spokes with aluminum nipples, cross 2 all around except for heads-in radial on the drive side rear
Mavic Open SUP 28 hole rims
Sugino Alpina compact double 165mm crankset
Shimano Dura Ace Octalink bottom bracket
Panaracer tires
MKS platform pedals with old Cateye clips and nylon straps

My 5' 4" coworker has ridden it and she loves it but my son doesn't want me to sell it to her. It fits her quite well. I'm going to swap out the handlebar and saddle for my son when he finally fits it. He's 4' 6" now.


----------



## wheelsonfire

Here's my new ride!

I haven't seen any other ML3's here . . . are they only available in Canada?


----------



## tonykara

*My New Beauty*

here she is, 6 months in the making

Frame: 9-2-8 L
Groupo: 07 Chorus
Wheels: Campy Neutron Ultra
Bar: deda Newton
Stem: Deda Neuton
Saddle: F'zik Arione
Seat Post: FSA K-Force Lite (celeste)
Crankset: FSA K-Force
Pedals: Time RSX Carbon
Tyres: Conti GP3000

final touches being made over the weekend, should have my first ride during the week. 

CANT WAIT!!!!!!

View attachment 81451


View attachment 81452


View attachment 81453


View attachment 81454


View attachment 81455


----------



## Ironlee01

*My new Bianchi 928*

My new Bianchi 928 with the mix of FSA crank and ultegra and dura ace components.
Also I 've changed the saddle to Tioga Web. 
Wheelset is Ksyrium Equip. 
Here goes the picture. Enjoy..


----------



## bupton

Tonykara, what speakers are those? They look really familiar! Jamo's by chance?


----------



## yodlebike

*my honey*

campy centaur
nucleon wheels

best fitting bike i've ever owned. love it.


----------



## Alter Ego

I love this mixture of aluminum and carbon fiber.


----------



## tonykara

didnt think i would have to talk about my speakers......

your observations are spot on...the speakers are Jamo E855 and the sub is the E8Sub5


----------



## bupton

lol Sorry for that. I just so happen to have an eye for hi-fi as well as nice bikes.  Besides, I do not know of many people who are aware of Jamo speakers. Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## tonykara

i ve got them matched up with the onkyo 1602 reciever and they sound great


----------



## dwwheels

*New Arrival: Pinella*

Just picked it up tonight. 

View attachment 82523
View attachment 82522



View attachment 82525
View attachment 82524


----------



## Eau Rouge

dwwheels said:


> Just picked it up tonight.



Beautiful bike—and the front DR and stem look MUCH better on this one.


----------



## dwwheels

Thanks Eau Rouge,

It was like riding an Italian dream. Campy and Bianchi.  

I just got back from a short 20 mile morning (rainy, wet) ride, but it was as if the sun was shining the whole time. :thumbsup: Oh, wait, that was my smile.


----------



## Eau Rouge

*Finally, it's DONE!*

Well, it seems like it was almost a year in the making, but it's finally done. Everything is perfect and the way I wanted it, though I'm still unsure about the bars (I think I want a deeper drop now), and I'm still fine tuning seat and cleat location a bit. Weather and schedules finally co-operated and I finally got 'er out on the road for a shakedown—it's first voyage off the trainer. Yay!


It's a 2004 (I think) Reparto Corse XL EV3, all aluminum and aero tubing with full Campy 2007 Chorus, and Mavic Ksyrium wheels. I was a little paranoid about the ride of an aluminum frame for my skinny bones, but so far, it's been wonderful to ride. I LOVE IT! More photos in my user gallery, too...


----------



## meat tooth paste

Nice handlebars. Who makes those and what model? I have been looking for some with classic bends but still put the ergo levers close to the top like how you have your's.




Eau Rouge said:


>


----------



## Eau Rouge

meat tooth paste said:


> Nice handlebars. Who makes those and what model? I have been looking for some with classic bends but still put the ergo levers close to the top like how you have your's.


*Ritchey Logic WCS Road "Classic"* handlebars. Relatively inexpensive, light and they are available in 31.8, too. They have cable grooves, as well. The Campy setup dictates to have the bottoms of the levers level with the bottom of the horizontal plane of the drop, but I preferred them a bit raised. They work perfectly.

So far, I like them a lot, though I'm not sure if the drop is deep enough for my hands—and I have relatively small hands. I do like the classic shape, though, so I'll hang onto them for a little while, at least.


doug


----------



## AnkleChop

Congrats on the beautiful build Eau Rouge! It's nice to see a Bianchi as the Featured Photo on the roadbikereview home page.


----------



## DRLski

Well, I finally just finished building my NOS 2002 Bianchi XL Boron, this will be primarily my training bike but will be doing my first few races of the year on it as well until my race bike is finished being built. Haven't ridden it yet but will be today during lunch, never had a steel road bike before so this should be pretty cool.

Frame: 2002 Bianchi XL Boron
Fork: Bianchi Full Carbon 1" 
Front Wheel: Velocity Deep V w/ Nuke Proof Ti hub
Rear Wheel: Mavic CXP33 w/ PowerTap Pro
Crankset: FSA SLK MegaExo 53/39
Pedals: Speedplay Zero
Shifters: Campagnolo Centaur 10spd
Rear Derailleur: Campagnolo Veloce 10spd
Frnt Derailleur: Campagnolo Veloce 10spd
Brakes: Campagnolo Centaur 
Stem: FSA OS-170
Bars: FSA RD-250
Seatpost: Carbon/Alu
Saddle: Fizik Arione for races, Brooks Swallow for training


----------



## AnkleChop

Bravo! Meraviglioso! Stupendo! Magnifico!:thumbsup:


----------



## Suchapinch

My old one.

1981 (?) Specialissma frame. Suntour superbe group. hand built Mavic wheels.



View attachment 83504


My new one.

2004 Xl Boron frame. Veloche group. FSA crank. King headset. Easton Orion II wheels.



View attachment 83505


----------



## dwwheels

Suchapinch,

Where did you get the Celeste bag??


----------



## Suchapinch

I got the bag at a LBS about 3 years ago. 

The 2004 celeste is almost blue and the more celeste I put on the bike the more blue it looks, rather than more green color of the cinelli tape, vittoria tires, etc. The funny thing is that the bag is from Bianchi and it doesn't match either. 

I'm thinking about going with all black or even blue tape and tires when these wear out.


----------



## HarvardTiger

*'06 Bianchi 928 RC*

Brought it home four days ago. Has been  riding so far (though cold and windy).

Campy Centaur group
Fizik Arione saddle
Campy Zonda wheels
Maxxis Hors Categorie tires
ITM Millennium handlebar
Carbon frame

:thumbsup:


----------



## AnkleChop

Sweeeeeeet ride!

Carbon black with the celeste accents is so cool looking! I love the look of those Zonda rims! How's the Arione saddle? 

Nice setup! Congratulations on the bike:thumbsup:


----------



## HarvardTiger

*Arione saddle*



AnkleChop said:


> Sweeeeeeet ride!
> 
> Carbon black with the celeste accents is so cool looking! I love the look of those Zonda rims! How's the Arione saddle?
> 
> Nice setup! Congratulations on the bike:thumbsup:


Thanks for the note, AnkleChop.

As for the Arione saddle, the jury is still out on that. I did 25 (this newbie's longest ride so far) miles yesterday and was a bit sore in all the wrong places last night! Bought some Bag Balm today; much better now. I need to give it some time as it took me a while to get used to the saddle (which was a bit wider and softer) on my old bike. My only concern is that the Arione isn't wide enough to fully support the sit bones. We'll see; it'll just take some more riding!


----------



## jvana95

*my bianchi virata*

Hi,

Here is my bianchi virata. I'm not sure what year it is. I just bought it used recently. Does anyone know the year? It has Shimano 105 components. 










joe


----------



## trkracer

i was curious if you knew how much your 928 carbon lugged bike weighed in at???


----------



## 1bianchi

It is just under 15 lbs w/ bottle cage and computer on it. I guess a little more w/ the seat sack and water bottle.


----------



## Tour De Frans

*2003 San Lorenzo*

DuraAce 9-speed, neuvation sl2 wheelset.


----------



## gubawatts

*2001 Talladega*


----------



## gaucho

*my XL EV2 - 2002*

All black Pirata.
Complete campy record, and Mavic ceramic rims.
I´m in love.


----------



## Brain A'Missing

In love - justifiably so. No justification required tho.


----------



## David Steven

Just got this on sunday from my local shop who were building it for me, had a run on sunday and today.......magic!  

Now where are all those hills.


----------



## darren.valentine

*2006 1885 Centaur/Veloce Compact*

Its my first road bike, never mind my first Bianchi!

I fell in love with it on a 30 min test ride 2 weeks ago and bought it on a cycle to work scheme run in the UK. You pay no tax on it and the price is deducted from pay before deductions, thus making it cost £570 instead of £1000 (as it was last years model, it was originally £1250).

Picked it up on Saturday, and it has been raining ever since! I hate British weather, and can't wait to take it out.


----------



## y tin

matching bianchis
D2 pista & D2 chrono


----------



## David Steven

Nice Y tin, did I see you time trialling on Sunday on the A77?

I was going the other way and saw a few of your club and the starting post.


----------



## yosemitesamiam

Sweeeeet!


----------



## raggydoo71

My first road bike and its a Bianchi


----------



## David W Colnago Lover

Here's my Bianchi, my first and certainly won't be my last. Been a Colnago man for years, but chance of this Bianchi came up 4 years ago which I decided was an ideal winter bike for the ability to squeeze mudguards on. And, I love it. Handles very well, comfortable, good looking (like it's owner, obviously  ). Have changed the saddle, bars and ergo's since I had it for ones I prefer (had awful squeaking saddle when I got it, Mirage plastic ergos and ITM bars that had huge drop, so now got an Arione, Veloce shifters, Deda 215 bars). 

This was the last bike I rode on before I contracted ME/Chronic Fatigue Syndrome nearly 3 years ago. I'm slowly getting better, and once I can ride 'properly' again, it'll be this bike that will be coming with me to the cafe stop!


----------



## yosemitesamiam

David W said:


> Here's my Bianchi, my first and certainly won't be my last. Been a Colnago man for years, but chance of this Bianchi came up 4 years ago which I decided was an ideal winter bike for the ability to squeeze mudguards on. And, I love it. Handles very well, comfortable, good looking (like it's owner, obviously  ). Have changed the saddle, bars and ergo's since I had it for ones I prefer (had awful squeaking saddle when I got it, Mirage plastic ergos and ITM bars that had huge drop, so now got an Arione, Veloce shifters, Deda 215 bars).
> 
> This was the last bike I rode on before I contracted ME/Chronic Fatigue Syndrome nearly 3 years ago. I'm slowly getting better, and once I can ride 'properly' again, it'll be this bike that will be coming with me to the cafe stop!


David,

Nice bike! Looks very similar to mine, except for mine is bright red! Do you know much about the frame? My Bianchi is a Trofeo. I would like to make it more "friendly" in that it has 22mm wide tires on it now (scary for the roads around here). Thinking of putting some wider rubber on mine. Also looks like it used to have Down Tube shifters...wouldn't mind moving mine up either!

Good luck with it man, very nice!

Sam


----------



## geraldatwork

The new baby just came in last Friday. A new 928 Carbon Lugged "won" on ebay. Size 57cm. The only change so far was replacing the stem with a shorter 100mm with a slight rise. Photo taken with my camera phone which seems to have come a long way. I have some Performance Forte carbon cages on order.


----------



## dpr

So I got my new Bianchi... 
Brifters: Ultegra
RD: Ultegra
FD: 105
Crankset: FSA Gossamer MegaExo Double 53/39t
Cassette: Fac Michelin PRIMATO 12-25 10V
Wheels: Mavic Open Pro Rims, DT Swiss spokes and 105 hubs. *
Pedals: Look Keo Sprints
Saddle: Selle San Marco Ponza
Handlebars: Bontrager Race Lite (Aluminium, not sure which model!)
Bottle cages: Bontrager Race Lite 
Shoes: Shimano

I'll be getting a Sigma BC 1606L DTS with wireless cadence cycle computer for her.

* The front wheel is on loan to me while my LBS awaits stock of front 105 hubs in order to build the front wheel.

The bar tape is temporary until they have instock some Bianchi branded tape in the Celeste colour.
The cable covers are kind of a grey/silver. I don't mind them but as I didn't think to specify to the LBS what colour I wanted them, I won't make a fuss. 

So, on with the pics!





































More soon...

Being new to clipless pedals, I went to a park to practice clipping in and out with the lowest spring tension. After severall hours, I have now got it pretty well sussed and am 95% confidant out on the roads and in traffic. I had a few moments where I got a green light and struggled to clip in, but fortunately drivers have been very patient with me! I went for a sprint one time and I unclipped. This was quite unnerving so I have tightened the pedal tension a little to make this harder.

The only fall I have had off of grass was on a MUP on the beach front in my home town of Exmouth. I came to a dead slow as some ones dog walked past (leashed) and then stopped. I just held there for half a second thinking: "hmmm I am sure I am supposed to do something right now". Down I went!  Caught myself with my arm though and there was no harm done. A couple sat on a bench were amused but we both had a little chuckle over it. 

I am finding the gearing a little on the aggressive side, with out a cycle computer I cant be sure of my cadence, but I tend to find I am mashing at about 70 as opposed to my more comfortable range of 90-100. With that said, I will ask the LBS to swap the cranks over to a 50/36 or 34 compact so the two cassette ranges are more suited to my preferences. I don't think I will miss the 53-12 combination as I am finding I can pedal quite slowly and easily hit the 30 mph limit (based on maintaining a distance behind a car) on the roads I have used thus far with a 53-21 combination . 

I am otherwise very happy with her and looking forward to many thousands of miles of exploration, challange and fun on her!


----------



## rkb

Great bikes all, here is my 928 C2C that I have upgraded to make my own....


----------



## meat tooth paste

Made some updates on mine. Swapped out some of the black parts with silver to match the gruppo and wheelsets.


----------



## 41ants

Just picked up mine last week. Got it used from a guy who built it to ride over the summer to keep in shape for mountain biking. Sram Force


----------



## Shojii

*Here's Mine!*

Here's my 1 Week old 1885 in Celeste w/ Ultegra 10sp. It was on closeout and I bought it on impulse as I've been desperately wanted to acquire another Bianchi after stupidly selling a much-loved Campione D'Italia several years ago. It's certainly lighter than my Steel Condor Fratello, but it rides pretty much the same (to me, at least). Go figure.

It's going to take me a while to get used to shifting with the Ultegra; I keep upshifting with when I mean to downshift. I'll give it a few weeks before I make a decision whether to go back to Campy. Not that I really mind having Shimano kit on a Reparto Corsa bike.

I really gotta go to bed now...

Thanks for looking.

Best,


----------



## SuperSlow

my luna


----------



## David W Colnago Lover

yosemitesamiam said:


> David,
> 
> Nice bike! Looks very similar to mine, except for mine is bright red! Do you know much about the frame? My Bianchi is a Trofeo. I would like to make it more "friendly" in that it has 22mm wide tires on it now (scary for the roads around here). Thinking of putting some wider rubber on mine. Also looks like it used to have Down Tube shifters...wouldn't mind moving mine up either!
> 
> Good luck with it man, very nice!
> 
> Sam


Sorry, been meaning to reply for ages. Don't know much about the frame really other than the stickers on it. Obviously steel, seems to ride similar to a 531 frame I had, handles really well. 

I got it 2nd hand for £300 (about $600 on the current exchange rate, which makes it look a bit expensive if you were buying in the US) pretty much as it is. It had 28mm Continental Top Touring tyres on it when I bought it which fitted ok, so if your frame is similar it will take up to 28s. I've 23s on now and mudguards, though I've had to do some cutting with a saw on the front mudguard to get it to fit on as it wouldn't fit under the fork crown.

As for the shifters, it came with Campag Ergos, but you should be able to convert easily.

Cheers

David


----------



## womensecks

my urban commuter


----------



## Audiolathe

*My Steed of Speed: 2006 Bianchi 928 Carbon Ultegra*

totally pimped up of course - removed Fulcrum 5 wheels and went for some Ksyriums instead; also got custom made fizik arione saddle (red with black stripe down the middle) and also matching Time RXS pedals... you can tell I don't get out much..apart from on my bike :blush2:


----------



## jsigone

here is my new rig I picked up last weekend, 07' Via Nirone with Ultegra/105's and DA brakes taken from my old bike


----------



## docskeet

2006 928L artistically photographed by my daughter.


----------



## kervelo

Here is my 2005 Bianchi Via Nirone 7. Use it now only as a rainy day bike.
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1302483/


----------



## Xpert

my bike...
rame: Bianchi XL Titanium Ducati limited size 58cm
Fork: Bianchi Full carbon
Training Wheels: Campagnolo Khamsin Gold
Racing wheels : Token T50 tubular full carbon with ceramic bearings and Token Super light cassette, Vittoria evo-cx tires 
Stem: FSA K Force Full carbon 12cm
Handlebars: FSA K force Full carbon 44cm
Headset: Cane Creek SL5
Shifters: Campy CHORUS 07
Derailleurs: Campy CHORUS 07
Cranks: Campy RECORD 07
Pedals: Campy RECORD 05
Brakes:Campy CHORUS 07
Cassette: Campy RECORD 12-25 07
Chain : Campy RECORD 07
Seatpost: FSA K Force Full carbon
Seat: Arione
Cages: Woodman Carbon


----------



## Audiolathe

Wow that's quite some machine


----------



## Caligula

This is my new 928 C2C which is easily the most beautiful Bike I've ever seen  Picked it up on Ebay from someone who tried but didn't like cycling - Some fulcrum 1's are on the way to complete the package.


----------



## erotero

*Here is mi BIANCHI and I'm lovin' it*

Specs:

Frame - Bianchi Ducati Corse 900XR (same as '08 T-Cube but with 12K and MR60 carbon finish instead of 12K and HR40)
Group - Campy Chorus
Handlebars/Stem/Seatpost - ITM 101
Tires - Vittoria Evo CX tubbies
Saddle - Selle Italia Thoork gel flow
Wheels - Mavic Ksyrium ES tubular


----------



## bupton

Don't hash your chain out too soon by keeping it at such an extreme amount of cross-over.

Nice bike though. I just sold my 928Luna for a built up Seven id8. Loved the Bianchi, but damn this new one is nice!


----------



## os72

*928 Sl-08*

Here's my new bike (928 SL-08):














































/OS


----------



## bupton

That is SWEET!! Now get rid of the Shimano and Camp that bike out!


----------



## os72

bupton said:


> That is SWEET!! Now get rid of the Shimano and Camp that bike out!


A bit to pricey for me...


----------



## bupton

:nono: ut: :skep: :shocked: :sad:


----------



## erotero

nice ride... except for all that Dura Ace shiny stuff... hurts my eyes... *jk*


----------



## handsomerob

I have finished swapping out the parts on the Bianchi RC Cross bike that I got from the RBR classifieds. 

There are some more pictures here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=114312


----------



## Davoosie

Alright, you asked for it....

Cross Concept #1









Cross Concept #2 (now wearing Campy Veloce)









Trofeo









Freccie Celeste


----------



## KM1.8T

Here are mine.


----------



## BLUE BOY

edward12,

Beautiful classico Italiano! Very,very nice.


----------



## 007david

Well, I'm new here, but I figured why not start off with pictures of the bike. This is my commuting bike, but often does get used for other longer rides (just yesterday was 80mi). The only difference between the pictures and how it really, is that the front wheel is now radially spoked and the real wheel is half radial with aero spokes.

2005 Bianchi San Jose
49 cm
Sugino RD-2 crankset (172.5 cm, 48T)
Stock freewheel 16T
Campy Pista bottom bracket
Campy Pista hubs
Alex Rim AT450 rims
Cane Creek SCX-5 Cantilevers
Cane Creek SCR-5 Brake levers
Cane Creek S-3 headset
Stock stem and bars
Stock seat post and saddle
Shimano ultegra pedals

Now, why get change out the stock wider wheelset for the thinner one you may ask? Well, two reasons: (1) I had the campy hubs, and the alex rims, but needed motivation to buy spokes and buid the wheel, which led to (2) a car hit me and ran over my rear wheel necessetating the build.

Of course since the frame expected wider tires no road brake calipers would reach the new rim, so I'm keeping with the cantilevers.


----------



## Jayzonk

anyone have a picture of a 928 Carbon SL in Record? 13 pounds of pure sex.....
BTW, I'm 200 pounds, is that bike too light for me? Would I break it?


----------



## os72

Jayzonk said:


> anyone have a picture of a 928 Carbon SL in Record? 13 pounds of pure sex.....
> BTW, I'm 200 pounds, is that bike too light for me? Would I break it?


Here's one from Bianchi's home page:










and one from bikeradar.com:









/os72


----------



## docskeet

Caution: Posting to this thread will likely result in email spam. It certainly did for me. All I wanted to do was show photos of my bike, not receive unsolicited offers of sales of bike related goods.

Unhappily,

Chuck


----------



## fabsroman

I've posted to this thread a bunch of times and have yet to receive bike related spam. Who knows, maybe this is a new issue.

As soon as I get my Record rear derailleur at the end of this week so I can finish my build, I'll be posting a pic of my FG Lite.


----------



## 41ants

My recent bianchi addition... My geared san lorenzo now doesn't get the same attention

Her ass is smaller:



























Latest Mod to bike:


----------



## dondias

*928 Cento Venti*

Bianchi 928L (Chorus) 9,400km. Great bike, but sad end at back of truck. This was my second 928, the first was a 928 monocoque, same model and paint finish.


----------



## giro

*928 T-cube*










928 T-CUBE from Thailand 
frame : 928 T-Cube size 49
groups : Campy CHORUS 07
wheelset : Token T50 high profile 50mm
handle bar: some Deda aluminum series??
stem and post: Ritchey carbon fiber series??
pedals: Look KEO classic
saddle : Bianchi basic standart, come with BianchiUSA Giro

7.2 kg or 16 lbs


----------



## liveonedge

*2003 Bianchi Axis*

I use it for both road and cyclocross


----------



## Green Machine

My two L'una's (I absolutely love everything about the L'una!) and my celeste Mega-Ti. I also have an FG Lite on the way!


----------



## nkrax

hi bianchi owners. i need help with frame sizing. will a 55 fit me better or a 57? i am 6' even with a 31.5 inseam. thanks.


----------



## geraldatwork

I'm 5' 11 3/4" and I think about the same inseam as you and I am happy with my 57cm carbon lugged frame. I find it very comfortable. The only adjustment I made was getting a 90mm stem. The bike came with a 120 mm stem which was way too long for me. 100 would be perfect but I am 59 with back issues and wanted a shorter stem with a higher rise for my back. Two weeks after getting the bike I went on a century if that means anything. Something to consider if you are between sizes where both can be made to fit. If you go with a smaller frame you have to raise the seat more for your leg extention to the pedals which gives a bigger drop to the handle bars and usually you need a longer stem, which some riders like. With a frame on the larger end the drop will be less. On mine my drop is about an inch and a half, even with the stem with a rise. The seat post sticks out about 6" which is about normal. Basically either frame can be made to fit.


----------



## nkrax

geraldatwork said:


> I'm 5' 11 3/4" and I think about the same inseam as you and I am happy with my 57cm carbon lugged frame. I find it very comfortable. The only adjustment I made was getting a 90mm stem. The bike came with a 120 mm stem which was way too long for me. 100 would be perfect but I am 59 with back issues and wanted a shorter stem with a higher rise for my back. Two weeks after getting the bike I went on a century if that means anything. Something to consider if you are between sizes where both can be made to fit. If you go with a smaller frame you have to raise the seat more for your leg extention to the pedals which gives a bigger drop to the handle bars and usually you need a longer stem, which some riders like. With a frame on the larger end the drop will be less. On mine my drop is about an inch and a half, even with the stem with a rise. The seat post sticks out about 6" which is about normal. Basically either frame can be made to fit.


wow! thanks for such a quick reply. i appreciate it. i am leaning toward the 55 with a longer stem (110). again, thanks!


----------



## geraldatwork

If you need the longer 120mm stem I have mine sitting around, not to mention the 100mm I used on the century too. If you are a younger guy the increased drop should be fine.


----------



## Green Machine

The newest addition to the "family": The FG Lite DiLuca. Simply the best ride I've ever owned/ridden - absolute perfection! I find myself asking it, _"Where have you been all of my life?"_


----------



## fabsroman

I wish mine was as clean as yours. I'd post pics of it too. Mine is almost like yours except that I have the Record 2008 groupo on it, Record seatpost, Cinelli Ram bar, Ducati straight blade fork, and Zipp 202's. My Campy Eurus wheels are on my Colnago Arte and I haven't put a single mile on those wheels yet. The FG is a nice bike, but I think I prefer my Colnago Cristallo out of all the bikes I own. Granted, it isn't by much, but for some reason I just prefer the Cristallo.


----------



## Cogito

Greenmachine,
Very nice, I love the photos, makes one smile. Can you compare the ride characteristics between your FG Lite and the L'una?

nkrax I am 5'10 1/2 with a 31" inseam. I have a 55cm 928L with a 120mm stem. Fits great. Thankfully no back issues for me so I run with no rise and just the 20mm FSA tapered spacer beneath it. I agree that you could make either fit you as the frame is semi compact.


----------



## Green Machine

*Size Matters*



Cogito said:


> Greenmachine,
> Very nice, I love the photos, makes one smile. Can you compare the ride characteristics between your FG Lite and the L'una?


Thanks *Cogito* - I'm glad the photos gave you a smile. As for the ride characteristics: Both the L'una and the FG Lite are very nimble with excellent power transfer, but they differ considerably in feel. The L'una is a _super_ smooth ride whereas the FG Lite is far more rigid and responsive - you really feel the road. It doesn't provide the "cushioned" ride of the L'una, or most carbon frames for that matter, but you feel very connected to the road and the handling is superb. It's truly an amazing ride, and this particular FG Lite, in a 57cm size, fits me like a glove.

I now have a dilemma, however, because after riding the the FG for the past 10 days I think I may have chosen the wrong size when I originally bought my L'una. Bianchi offered the L'una/928L carbon monocoque frames in 50, 53, 55 sizes, but then jumped from 55 to 58 (bit of a strange jump I thought) - and then to 61. I'm just about 5'11 and I thought a 55cm would be too small, so I bought the 58cm (actually, there wasn't a 55cm available for me to test ride at the time anyway). My L'una originally came with a 120mm stem, but I replaced it with a 110mm about a week after I bought the bike.

I've tried to wrap my brain around the whole trend toward sloping geometry/virtual top tube measurements, but I still get a bit puzzled. I mean, I completely understand the logic behind it (i.e., more standover clearance, a more rigid front triangle, et cetera) but I still get a bit puzzled where sizing is concerned. I've always ridden 57cm standard geometry bikes for the past 20+ years, and the L'una and the FG Lite are the first of my sloping geometry bikes.

In any case, if you or anyone else can chime in and let me know what the general consensus is out there I'd appreciate it. It comes down to this: Does a 58cm sloping carbon monocoque (L'una/928L) frame sound like a mismatch for a [just under] 5'11 rider and/or would a 55cm be too small?

I really love the L'una (rides like a dream, not to mention its looks) but I, like all of us, like a bike that fits _just_ right. I may have to consider selling it and going for a 57cm carbon lugged model or something.


----------



## Cogito

Green Machine,
Thanks for the reply. I took a L'una on a 25 mile test ride once and enjoyed the insulated ride. I handed the bike back and got on my S Works E5 and it felt like a whippet in comparison. I wanted a carbon Bianchi for a number of reasons and the Specialized was suffering from the ravages of race day crashes. I opted for the lugged frame as I felt it was a bit more "connected" to the road than the monocoque and the aluminum ride didn't bother me. From your description I am sure I would love the FG Lite too.
As to your sizing question, I'll offer my opinion. From your your height and your assumed ability to stand over a 57cm frame with a horizontal top tube I deduce you have a well proportioned anatomy, perhaps even a bit long in the legs. I am the same height as you but have much shorter legs. My jewels have trouble when I stand over a 54cm traditional geometry frame. My 54cm very compact E5 frame was an Ebay purchase. With professional fitting we made it work fine. It looked small under me and after a couple of years experience I knew that the 56cm model would have been perfect, offering me the right Virtual (the length it would be if the Seat Tube was longer and the Top Tube was horizontal) Top Tube length with the requisite clearance. Lesson learned. When you don't know what you are doing buy from a reputable LBS.
The slope on the 928s is not as radical as the specialized. I looked for a TT length of 55-56. The 55 model fit the bill. With your proportions the 57cm would indeed fit like a glove with a Virtual TT of 56cm. With my torso and reach I like the 120mm stem/55cm TT combination and I may well be longer than you in that department. My guess is that the 55 would fit you better than the 58.
I would measure the distance from the nose of the saddle to the center of the handle bars on the FG and replicate it on the L'una. If you are dissatisfied with the seat to bars drop on the L'una you can remove the tapered spacer. It looks a bit odd but works fine.

I have rebuilt my little Specialized as a Time Trail bike. The frame size is perfect for the task.


----------



## Green Machine

Cogito said:


> Green Machine,
> ...I deduce you have a well proportioned anatomy...


:blush2: I think that's the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me.  

But seriously, yes, you're right, my jewels clear the top tube on a horizontal 57cm frame without any trouble at all, so I'm fairly well proportioned where my torso to leg length ratio is concerned.

I've been like a mad scientist these past few days trying to match up measurements between the FG Lite and my L'una, but to no avail. It just feels a bit big now. It could just be in my head - I have become so incredibly spoiled with the fit, and the feel, of the FG. Well, you may well be right, I may need to get a 55cm or a 57cm carbon lugged frame. Trouble is, I have not one but two 58cm L'una's (a full bike and a spare frameset), so I'd have to sell both. Oh well, size does, indeed, matter - so I'll have to do what's necessary.

Thanks for all of the info and advice! Oh, and yes, from what you wrote I have a strong feeling that you'd love the ride of the FG Lite. I simply cannot say enough good things about that bike! It's amore!


----------



## cueoner

*2008 928 C2c*

Hi everyone, long time lurker, first time poster. I just picked up my first Bianchi today and only took it 15 miles so far, but I love it! :thumbsup:

The bike is a night and day difference from the beat up Giant OCR3 that I've been riding for a year.

It's a 2008 928 C2C with 105. I wanted to get the Veloce build but it was too much $. I figured I could always upgrade the components in the future if I don't like the 105. 

I'm thinking that the bike needs a little more celeste... I may swap the saddle for a Fizik Arione if I can find the celeste/silver version and then redo the tape in celeste too.

Here's the pics:


----------



## PATH

I love Cyclocross bikes and these two are among the favorites in the stable.


----------



## curlysurfer

*my new ride, Unknown Bianchi*

Can anyone help me identify my new ebay toy?

Ultegra group
Flight control shifters
25crmo4 megapro hand made in italy
Gipemme Techno wheelset
Total weight 8.4 kgs 18.5 lbs


----------



## curlysurfer

*which model and year??*

Can anyone help me identify my new ebay toy?

Ultegra group
Flight control shifters
25crmo4 megapro hand made in italy
Gipemme Techno wheelset
Total weight 8.4 kgs 18.5 lbs

Sorry for listing this a few times, this is my first forum, so go easy!!


----------



## efenili

My second Bianchi, just got this about a week ago. Still working on tuning it up though.
08' Bianchi Nirone w. Campy Veloce Mix


----------



## danka24




----------



## stillthere

*My Classic, Strada LX, A Black Luck*


----------



## stillthere

*A Bike Worth Riding*

By Eric Richter

_They pass by me every day. Bikes dating back to before I started riding "mountain bikes". Bikes with mismatched Suntour shifters, and imitation TA cranks, bikes with 40 hole rims and bullmoose handlebars, bikes with only 12 speeds, bikes of steel.

I’m sure that you've seen them too, these mixed-breed bikes and mongrel riders. Together, these bikes and their owners have racked up some serious milage, and over the course of those miles and miles of roads and trails evolved to some kind of higher order via the random friction of time's trials. And though the people who continue to ride the same old **** day in and day out continually fascinate me, it's the bikes they ride that grab at my imagination. These beautiful machines, whose chipped paint and tattered edges speak volumes about their lives at the hands of skilled pilots, are what I call rode bikes- 'cause they get ridden. They are without a doubt one of the greatest things you could ever own - if you have one you already know this; if you don't have one, well. I hope one day you'll be swept away by their pleasures, maybe never to return to the land where every new thing adorns your old bike in and attempt to improve it, or your perception of it.

My rode bikes are the ones with the wheels that are never perfectly true, though by the worn rims, glazed brakepads, and balding tires I can tell they haven't exactly been lyin'. These bikes have been customized in ways that no bike shop markets, but that many other riders know intimately; one bike has a bug's remains pushed indelibly deep into the paint from a relentless Chico headwind that caught me like a termite in amber; another bike somehow developed a slow leak in the front tire which marked the progress of my days as accurately as any Timex that ever took a lickin' and kept on tickin'. Like I said, bikes of steel.

Surely, you yourself can imagine the feeling of being on one of the rode bikes. It's a momentum born of trust and comfort, the bond of experience - the all-too-rare feeling of intimacy with a machine.

And speaking of trust and comfort, a rode bike is the only kind I'd trust to ride over the endless string of false summits that rise like pimples on 13 year-old skin, haunting me every time I ride in January. Rode bikes know the blazing lines down every backside and 'round every corner, and a rode bike always seems to know the shortcut to get you home when you need it most. Maybe most inportantly, the crankarm, chainrings, and the water bottle cage will never all become loose on the same ride if you're riding a rode bike. No way in hell, which coincidentally, is where any kind of bike other than a rode bike will eventually take you - and leave you.

The fact that rode bikes are a bit spartan is not simple coincidence; as I said they reflect the general lifestyle of their riders. Yet, while these folks may be minimalist - even archaic - in the sense of their equipment, their lifestyle is anything but. Rode bikers and their machines are cultural wonders which can happily handle hillclimbs. ditches, curbgrinds, an elbow to the gut. two-wheeled drifts across rain-slickened crosswalks, their beer, and more - maybe all in the same ride. They ride elbow-to-elbow in apeloton or all by themselves; they ride on the road and off the beaten path; they ride equipped with 'ghetto-roll' bars, 'mustache' bars, and 'apehangers' with streamers danglin' in the breeze on one-speed bikes, or wobbly old three-speeds and so on.

The one constant is that they ride because riding satifies a sometimes difficult-to-describe craving established within them by good times and stimulating experiences on bicycles. The subconcious experience of moving through time and space on a bicycle is their daily life. And every time they ride on one of those old machines they're going somewhere new; and life then, for a few shining moments anyway, is improved.
_


----------



## TheBugMan

After my 12yr old Bianchi was stolen I had to build another...










Stem and handle bars got to go though. Too flexy.

BTW, NICE rides here!


----------



## DM.Aelis

TheBugMan said:


> After my 12yr old Bianchi was stolen I had to build another...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stem and handle bars got to go though. Too flexy.
> 
> BTW, NICE rides here!



Dayummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Hawt.


----------



## Green Machine

I just picked up my brand new 928 SL last week. It certainly lives up to its SL moniker. This is an amazing machine - incredibly nimble, it just wants to _go, go, go! _And I'm just along for the ride.  It's become one of my instant favourites, along with my FG Lite (pictured below). They're both in the "featherweight division" and ride and handle like a dream. True thoroughbreds.


----------



## bandoulu

I like your bikes...


----------



## Singlespeed 52-16

My 1986 (?) Bianchi Krono:


----------



## TheBugMan

REALLY nice bikes! I really like that SL.

EDIT: With the new stem...


----------



## DM.Aelis

Nice bike bug man!

How long is that stem though? Jeez, someone is blessed with a long torso haha.


----------



## TheBugMan

Thanks 4 the + remarks DM.Aelis (^_^). Yes, my torso is LONG for my 5'11 body! My GF is 5'10 but her hips end at my belly button!!
It's the new 3T Arx-Team 130mm -17°. I rode custom stems for over 13yrs, this is the shortest I ever had. In the past I rode 154mm -23°.


----------



## fabsroman

That is definitely an awesome looking bike. I was going to mention that the seat is all the way back too. Does the seat position work for you? In fitting the bike, did you start with the seat first to accomodate your legs and then address your reach, or did you just push the seat all the way back to accomodate your reach?


----------



## Snufkin

*The most expensive inner tube I ever got!*

Hi folks, first time poster on RBR. I've been playing on mountainbikes for years but have only recently caught the road bug .
I did only pop into the bike shop for an innertube. I was saving for a geared roadbike but hadn't intended to get one yet (trying not to hammer the creditcard). Unfortunately this little beauty was hanging there looking all seductive. How's a fellow supposed to resist Celeste *and* white panels?

1885 with campy Veloce










I'm really loving the ride.

And yes, I know I need to hoover the carpet:blush2: .


----------



## TheBugMan

@ Snufkin...
She is a BEAUTIFUL ride! And should get you in great shape for Mt biking. 

@ fabsroman...
I have since raised my seat tube and brought the seat back. The pic of the Bianchi in my room was right after her maiden voyage (before the new stem). Since the stem was way too short I compensated by bringing the seat all the way back.


----------



## Snufkin

Thanks Bugman . I'm thinking a white saddle would suit it better but the current one is pretty comfortable for the moment.


----------



## kokaku

2001 San Remo (touring frame w low-end Campy parts, some upgraded over the years)

it's been repainted (pure celeste, of course - decals removed but stem badge kept) and wrapped in clear, thin tubing to protect the frame from street wear-and-tear

<img src='https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1108/1401728279_7ca3965664_b.jpg'/>


----------



## Squidward

It's mummified! Looks sweet, though.


----------



## hrstrat57

HarvardTiger said:


> Brought it home four days ago. Has been  riding so far (though cold and windy).
> 
> Campy Centaur group
> Fizik Arione saddle
> Campy Zonda wheels
> Maxxis Hors Categorie tires
> ITM Millennium handlebar
> Carbon frame
> 
> :thumbsup:


Flat out gorgeous that one!


----------



## Oli Brooke-White

*Bianchi TSX-UL*

My first post in this excellent forum has to be pictures of my beloved 1996 TSX-UL. It is a bit of a mish-mash of parts, with 9v Record Ergolevers, 10v Record front and rear deraileurs, aluminium Record cranks (172.5, 53 x 39), Record 9v chain, Chorus 12-23 cassette, Record Ti Pro-Fit pedals, 90s Record brake calipers, mid-90s Record Ti seatpost clamping an Arione saddle, ITM Krystal Ti stem (120mm) holding ITM Millennium 'bars, Elite Ciussi celeste bidon cages and a Record 1" threaded headset. This bike rolls on some wheels built from Ambrosio Giro d'Italia clincher rims, laced with DT Competition spokes to a 1995 8v Record rear hub converted to 9/10v and a 2001 Record front hub. Veloflex Pave tyres and Michelin latex tubes complete the bike.

In a 61cm size it weighs a hair under 21 pounds as is, but it rides like it's a lot lighter, plus it handles my 100kg bulk damn well...


----------



## yfdcap

Just got this 08 928 C2C.


----------



## leviathans_child

just bought this for my girlfriend...i love seeing a none Celeste bianchi...


----------



## Snufkin

leviathans_child said:


> just bought this for my girlfriend...i love seeing a none Celeste bianchi...


She's a lucky girl. I must admit a preference for celeste but that red and white colour scheme does look very sweet. And everyone knows that red bikes are faster .


----------



## LOOKFTW

womensecks said:


> my urban commuter


very very cool


----------



## ansel

I'm back on a Bianchi after a time on a Cinelli. I've always wanted one of these and it's really nice to ride.


----------



## leviathans_child

ansel said:


> I'm back on a Bianchi after a time on a Cinelli. I've always wanted one of these and it's really nice to ride.


take that too the bike store and get that excess steerer tube chopped off...it'll look heaps better!...and be lighter


----------



## fabsroman

I'm the opposite. I leave some of the excess steerer tube (i.e., to the maximum safely allowed), just in case I decide I want a less aggressive drop or I want to sell the frame. Making a mistake on a fork can be pretty costly (e.g., $700+ on a Colnago Star or $500+ on a Bianchi straight blade fork).


----------



## ansel

I'm riding with the bars 2cm lower than on my previous bike. I thought I'd put a few miles in before I cut the rest of the steerer off because I can't put it back. I like to leave a little excess in case I want to sell the fork. I have a Ritchey Pro fork I might put on this bike.


----------



## bmisf

*C2C 928 and Project-3*

Hi - new to the group, live in Northern California

Here are my two bikes - an 07 Bianchi C2C 928 (Ultegra, with a few mods):










And a 93 Bianchi Project-3 (new shifters, brake levers, cables, Shimano A530 pedals recently):










The Project-3 was an early 29er, advertised as "Cross-Terrain" and has a lugged steel frame. It came with Maxxis 700x45c knobbies; I recently switched to 28c touring tires for a change of pace.










Also posted the pics in the NorCal group - sorry for the duplication but figured I had to add them in to this thread! Fun seeing all these great - and different - Bianchis.

- Steve


----------



## hrstrat57

bmisf said:


> Hi - new to the group, live in Northern California
> 
> Here are my two bikes - an 07 Bianchi C2C 928 (Ultegra, with a few mods):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a 93 Bianchi Project-3 (new shifters, brake levers, cables, Shimano A530 pedals recently):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Project-3 was an early 29er, advertised as "Cross-Terrain" and has a lugged steel frame. It came with Maxxis 700x45c knobbies; I recently switched to 28c touring tires for a change of pace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also posted the pics in the NorCal group - sorry for the duplication but figured I had to add them in to this thread! Fun seeing all these great - and different - Bianchis.
> 
> - Steve


Nice 928 CTC. 

How does she ride?


----------



## bmisf

hrstrat57 said:


> Nice 928 CTC.
> 
> How does she ride?


Thanks! Ride is super-smooth, and it feels great on fast descents; I'm liking it a lot. It does feel just a bit slower on acceleration and climbs than my last ride, but that may be due to still dialing in the fit for efficiency.

The wind blew it over just after I snapped the pic - scraped up the right brifter; doh!


----------



## ChrisMBianchi

I posted this already but here she is, Veloce crank and brakes .Mirage derailer Campy shifters.


----------



## tashi

My early '90's roadie, toatlly unknown tubing or model. Mostly Dura-Ace, 8-sp. Serial number BOO 8557. Ovalized down and seat tubes at the bottom bracket, lugged, unicrown fork.










Soon to be getting a class upgrade: White Rolls or Regal, white leather Velo-Orange bar covers, Nitto Noodle bar, tires...


----------



## Vitus_979

Heres mine its an 04 giro. Too bad it isnt celeste but i got for $250 so i cant complain.
If anyone can tell me what kind of cleats go on the pedals thatd be great.
sorry if its big i dont know how to resize


----------



## Duke249

*1995 Bianchi Genius*

Here's my NOS '95 Bianchi Genius with Campy Chorus.


----------



## lwkwafi

Oh my!
That this is gorgeous. Just another reason my next road bike needs to be a celeste Bianchi. Finally getting some good miles in on the current one. My LBS still has some Veloce's but they dont have that sexy chrome.


----------



## TheBugMan

Changed the bars, seatpost, seat and cages.


----------



## jhamlin38

Duke249 said:


> Here's my NOS '95 Bianchi Genius with Campy Chorus.


that is absolutely sensational. The most beautiful classic Bianchi i've seen. Congrats and thanks for sharing.
how's the ride,,,


----------



## ansel

Pretty sweet. How much does it weigh?


----------



## TheBugMan

With the configuration on page nine, it was 16.22lbs. I haven't weighed this one yet.


----------



## Cogito

Is that you or Borat in the reflective ....thingy...... in the background?
I try to take photos of my bike like that but it always falls over before the shutter closes!


----------



## eithr

*1987 Bianchi Trofeo*

Here's my baby... 1987 Bianchi Trofeo

Frame/Fork: Columbus Formula One Steel
Mechs: Campy Super Record
Crankset: Campy Triomphe Corse
BB: Phil Wood
Wheelset: Mavic MA40
Brake Levers: Modolo Equipe

The rest is a mix of Campy and Giepemme and other such stuff...


----------



## geraldatwork

*Updated Photo*

928 Lugged.


----------



## fabsroman

Sweet looking bike. I have never seen a 928 in person and was wondering if they are naked carbon with a clear coat or if they are painted black over the carbon. Which one is it?


----------



## geraldatwork

fabsroman said:


> Sweet looking bike. I have never seen a 928 in person and was wondering if they are naked carbon with a clear coat or if they are painted black over the carbon. Which one is it?


Thanks, Great bike. It is naked carbon with a clear coat, It is the 928 Lugged 2007 version I think. I don't believe they make them anymore.


----------



## fabsroman

I think the current 928 is the T-Cube. In late 2007, they introduced the 928 SL which was the premier frame, and then right after that came the 928 T-cube and the 928 C2C. I also don't think the 928 lugged is offered any more.


----------



## nobody

07 Axis


----------



## geraldatwork

Yeah, mine is the last year they made them.


----------



## perfex

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2781833902/ for larger versions


----------



## Hagakure

cuz' someone stole my MTB!


----------



## wsrobert

'08 Nirone with 105s. Just picked it up yesterday. Bone stock with upgrades planned...in the fairly distant future. I've got to get my legs back first.


----------



## Bianchi Dan

*nice bike*

how does she ride ? does the nirone with 105's come in celeste ?


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl

Hello TheBugMan - very nice, great success!

What bars are you running with the 3T stem?


----------



## TheBugMan

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> Hello TheBugMan - very nice, great success!
> 
> What bars are you running with the 3T stem?


Here's a build list...

-Bianchi 928 Lugged 55cm
-Sram RED Groupset
-Reynolds Stratus DV46C
-Easton EC90 SLX3 (May ditch for an aluminum deep drop cause the Easton is flexy) (Now Deda Elementi Deep Drop)
-Campagnolo Record Carbon seat post
-Selle San Marco Aspide Ti Rails (Now Black & Red Arione Wing Flex)
-Zipp bottle cages (Now Arundel)
-Crap LOOK HSC stem (waiting for something longer and more aggressive angle) (NOW 3T Arx-Team 130mm -17°)
-DA 7810 pedals
-Salsa Flipoffs stainless steel
-CatEye Strada Wireless 
-Parlee Front Derailleur Clamp


----------



## Stråle

Pretty much stock but new Fulcrumwheels were mounted today.


----------



## Snufkin

Stråle said:


> Pretty much stock but new Fulcrumwheels were mounted today.


Very nice. I'm really loving my 1885 (all I've changed is the saddle, as I couldn't get on with the stock one). Those red/white ones are growing on me. What fulcrums did you go for? A lighter wheel set is what I'm aiming at for mine next year.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Here is my beauty.

I built it myself with parts coming from all over the world.

Pedals from the UK, frame, wheels and handlebars from Switzerland, Dura Ace Group from the US


















isn't it a beauty ? I have to find me a set of handlebars with celeste accents or try to pain those


----------



## fabsroman

Nice bike except for the Shimano. LOL

For handlebars with a celeste accent, try ITM Kswords. They made some specifically for Bianchi at one point with celeste writing on them. I know that was what I was looking at when I built up my FG Lite, but I ultimately went with a Cinelli Ram bar in silver on a silver frame.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I was considering to build it with a Campagnolo Record set, but I have allways used shimano and their STIs are like the natural way of handling a bike for me.

And that DA group looks good indeed  .

As for the K-Swords I am looking for them in Celeste but no luck anywhere yet.


----------



## Cogito

Very nice.
I have the same frame with the clear carbon rear triangle and it rolls on Ultremo tires too.
We have a great bike!


----------



## padawan716

*Bianchi 1885*

I finally finished my big project, my first complete build (from the hubs up).

I'd have to say the frame is the biggest, and best, impulse buy I've ever made.



















I have more pics in my photostream.

https://flickr.com/photos/aortiz/2847025357/in/photostream/

Wheels are black American Classic hubs laced to white and celeste Velocity Aerohead rims. Centaur crank, rear derailleur, Veloce ergos (it was a tossup between carbon blades and black alloy blades... opted for the all-black solution), 3T team-level stem, seatpost, and Ergonova bars... and the beautiful, aggressive Selle Italia Thoork Team.

edit: I've had people ask me why I didn't get a carbon cage... I guess the short answer is I didn't find one that looked "just right". I considered a couple, but just couldn't see it working. So while I consider it "finished" it's always ready for parts that will enhance the sexiness.


----------



## fabsroman

Nice build. I might try to talk my sister into an 1885 and build it up for her over the winter with Centaur. Can you give me a ball park on what your build cost was?


----------



## padawan716

About $2200. It was more than the stock 2008 1885 but not as much as would be expected for the components on there. The frame was essentially new in box (removed for pics), with everything still in baggies or wrap, for well under the $950 MSRP. That was probably a huge money saver. Otherwise, ProBikeKit helped out with the drivetrain, my LBS for the 3T parts, wheel parts (though I built them myself). 

PBK is great, great stuff. Fast shipping. Ebay is okay, but you really have to watch carefully and wait if you want the deal.

Damn, I was the last post on the last page... most unfortunate.


----------



## fabsroman

Believe me, I know about PBK. I'm actually waiting on some Record components from them right now. This shipment is the only one that has taken more than 3 days to arrive after they e-mailed me that it had been "dispatched". I would definitely get a Centaur groupo from them for my sister, and $2,000 is probably around what she is willing to spend.

Where did you get the frame at?


----------



## jtdbsr

TheBugMan said:


> Changed the bars, seatpost, seat and cages.



What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## fabsroman

Could it be the guy in the upper right hand corner that looks like he is wearing a speedo bib? Otherwise, the bike looks great.


----------



## padawan716

I got the frame on ebay.


----------



## jdwool

*Will someone help ID my Bianchi?*

Hi, I'm not sure what year/model the frame is on my Bianchi. Can someone help identify? It has 9710 and 9 A stamped on the bottom. Thanks!


----------



## quiksilver_199

Nice Bianchi's everyone! I'm loving the SL. I'll post of pics of my Bianchi whenever I get it back from the bike shop. I have an '05 S9 Matta Ti, Full Campy Chorus, Easton EC90 handlebar, EC90 Stem, EC90 SL fork, EC90 seatpost, Ksyrium SL3 wheelset, Specialized Toupe saddle, Keo Sprint Laneo pedals and BREW ProLite brakeset. Haven't had a chance to ride it much but I love it so far!


----------



## roadscrape

*Celeste brake/shifter hoods*

I'm building up an Italian made steel Reparto Corsa CX (bought it used) painted in pearlized Celeste for my daily commute. 

While researching for parts, I came across after-market brake hoods in numerous colors to get that really custom look. 

I first found them at Competitive Cyclist, then went to the mfg. site to see all the colors available. 

They make hoods to fit Campy, Shimano DA, and Ultegra. Worth checking out if only for the fun of it. You can order them directly from the mfg. website, too.

http://www.grabthehudz.com/gallery.html

My build colors: Celeste frame, black components/accessories/wheels, Cinelli celeste bar tape (not decided on solid celeste or celeste/black chunky) and the Hudz celeste brake hoods. That will work until I get bored.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

this is my new baby.

I had a 928L in size 55 with a DA triple. that was indeed too small and I practically never used the granny.

I full upgraded to a 928 SL in size 57 and put an standard on it. 

isn't she beautiful ?


----------



## fabsroman

I'm definitely a 928 SL fan, just not a fan of Shimano or Dura-Ace. Beauty is always in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

fabsroman said:


> I'm definitely a 928 SL fan, just not a fan of Shimano or Dura-Ace. Beauty is always in the eye of the beholder.


I've riden Shimano since forever and the Dura Ace suits me great.

I know Bianchi would look more at home with Campagnolo and I considered to get a record group for this bike, I tried just once a bike with Chorus and the hoods shape and shifting are different. 

My other bike ( a Ridley Cross ) is also full Shimano so I'm staying with Shimano.


----------



## Cogito

Salsa Lover,
She's beautiful. Apart from a better fit how does the ride compare to the lugged frame?


----------



## fabsroman

I never meant you should have used Campy. I'm sure that those using Shimano have their reasons, just like I have my reasons for always using Campy. You know how it is though. If you are a Ford man, you cannot be a Chevy man, and you definitely cannot be a Toyota man.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Cogito said:


> Salsa Lover,
> She's beautiful. Apart from a better fit how does the ride compare to the lugged frame?


Well, I loved the lugged 928L. It was indeed a bad fit, I only rode it one season but I had the saddle all the way back on a 40mm seatback post and a 120mm stem and still I felt the top tube was small, specially when going downhill. 

So probably my opinion could be biased by the better fit.

The bike is noticiably lighter and stiffer. I notice this clearly when climbing, I was riding my 928L using a dura ace triple and on my usual hilly commute ( 900mts total elevation ) I had to go on the middle ring ( 39T ) and the 27T cog on segments where with this bike I can climb at the same pace on the 24T or even at the 21T cog. Some of the climbs that I needed to be on the 39T ring I could do it this time on the 53T ring. 


On the 928L I almost never used the granny so I chose to build this with an standard double and It was the right decision, I didn't miss at all the granny that I only used when It was really steep, I can do the same steep climbs on the 39/27 on this bike. And I like it much better as the spindle is not that wide.

On the flats it goes fast as an arrow. no doubt about it and dancing on the hoods feels solid.

You can feel how your energy transfers better to the bike. But on the other hand the ride is also rougher, less comfort on the bumpy sections of the ride ( specially over the train lines ).

I just received the frame last friday 14th, built it the same evening and test rode it on saturday and sunday so I need more experience with it to tell you more.

However I did only the half of my normal hilly ride because it was quite cold and foggy ( around 8°C ) and also the bike off course needed fine tuning of the derailers so I came back home to do it.

On Thursday it is expected to be sunny so I'll come to work on the bike ( 28 Km with ~900 total elevation ) and then I can tell you a bit more.

I am still keeping the 928L, I guess I will sell it better on march or april when the new season starts than now.


----------



## fabsroman

Neither the difference in weight between the two frames, nor the difference in stiffness between the two is the reason why you are using a 24 or 21 in lieu of the 27 you used to use on the lugged frame. The difference is mostly in you and your legs. Shedding a pound or two off a bike will not make that big of a difference to jump 3 or 6 teeth on a rear cog.

Lucky for me, I'm a somewhat small guy that rides a 53cm Bianchi and I don't think I have ever felt any flex in my frames.


----------



## Maybeck

changed photo host


----------



## roadscrape

*Reparto Corsa Cyclocross (late 90s?)*

Bianchi Reparto Corsa Cyclocross

In search of an all-around bike via Craigslist, I posted a WTB ad for a used steel 700mm frame or complete bike to use as my "all-around town" bike. My first "good" bike was a lugged steel mid-1970s Bridgestone (stolen), so I wanted to add a lively steel ride to my stable (my other bikes are all aluminum and all carbon). I was thinking in terms of a long-garaged old Schwinn or Raleigh.

I didn't care that much what it looked like as long as it was sound - until a guy made me an offer on this TIG steel Reparto Corsa that I would be a fool to refuse. It is a 53cm which is the size that fits me best (standover wise, my other 2 road bikes are that size). Like many cyclist, I cherished owning a quality made-in Italy bike, but never found an affordable value for my meager budget. 

The owner lived almost an hour from me, but my curiosity lead me to go give it try, despite the infamous Atlanta traffic. At the time it was still his wife's cyclocross racing bike (she wanted a lighter bike - this one weighs about 22 lb.). It was in amazingly good shape, barely any scrapes or scratches other than the chainstays. It was bought as NOS from a bike shop that was moving to a new location, found hidden and forgotten behind a stack of empty boxes. 

He wasn't sure what year it was made, but the frame code is R90902485 (anyone one know what year that code represents?). He also had the original guarantee certificate, owners manual, and even the factory quality report card.

He had built it with Campy Mirage (I really prefer the shape of the Mirage shifters to Shimano ones) and Winwood carbon fork (yeah, I know, but he ditched the original unicrown fork a few years ago). I halfway thought about selling it for a nice profit on eBay, but .... you know how that goes. 

The frame is painted in a pearlescent celeste - very nice. I like the contrast of a lighter frame color with black build (if it had been Bianchi blue, a silver build would look better to my eye), as the owner had done. 

Yes, a Bianchi deserves a Campy setup, but I had Shimano and SRAM parts laying around. Bianchi and other Italian builders have been using Shimano for years, so it's not such a sin after all! 

I bought a few additional used parts for a 9 speed setup and several new items. New are a FSA Energy cyclocross crank 36-46 (love it, super solid), Cane Creek S6 headset, Cane Creek interuptor brake levers and Panaracer Pasela Tourguard 32mm tires. Parts I had in a box and/or bought used include SRAM PG90 cassette (12-26), SRAM chain, Ritchey WCS stem (120mm), Ritchey seatpost, Bontrager compact bars, Avid Shorty 4 canti brakes (somehow my bike tech got them to not squeak!), Ultegra shifters (old and heavy but shift fine), front and rear der, Shimano 747 pedals, Shimano 550 wheels, Selle San Marco Aspide saddle. I have some nice Eleganza black perf bar tape, but the tech loved the build and put on some Origin 8 nubby tape (freebie), which has a good grip. 

I will be adding the Italian Road Bike Mirror from Aspire Velo (looks cool and blends right in with end of the bar). I'm still tweaking the cockpit setup and will move the shifters up a bit so that I can lower the bar angle, as I have to remove the bar tape to install the mirror. 

As a side note, I was visiting my mother recently and looking around in my father's old tool cabinet. I came across a roll of carpet padding tape that is a near-match to celeste. I decided to use a couple of narrow stips to contrast with the black bar tape. The shade is slightly lighter than Bianchi celeste, but a coat of shellack should darken it enough to match.

The ride of this bike is sweeeetttt. Very lively and quite stiff. The head angle is a bit slacker than my other bikes, which I really like - I can relax while cruising yet it's very predictable on fast curves in the hills and mountains. There are a number of bike trails where I live, so I can do combo on-road/off-road rides right out the door, which has been awesome with our long southern autumn. 

The photos were just quickies for the time being. I'll get some good outdoor shots while it's still fall here in Roswell, GA (the ORIGINAL Roswell!).


----------



## Cogito

Salsa_Lover said:


> Well, I loved the lugged 928L. It was indeed a bad fit, I only rode it one season but I had the saddle all the way back on a 40mm seatback post and a 120mm stem and still I felt the top tube was small, specially when going downhill.
> 
> So probably my opinion could be biased by the better fit.
> 
> The bike is noticiably lighter and stiffer. I notice this clearly when climbing, I was riding my 928L using a dura ace triple and on my usual hilly commute ( 900mts total elevation ) I had to go on the middle ring ( 39T ) and the 27T cog on segments where with this bike I can climb at the same pace on the 24T or even at the 21T cog. Some of the climbs that I needed to be on the 39T ring I could do it this time on the 53T ring.
> 
> 
> On the 928L I almost never used the granny so I chose to build this with an standard double and It was the right decision, I didn't miss at all the granny that I only used when It was really steep, I can do the same steep climbs on the 39/27 on this bike. And I like it much better as the spindle is not that wide.
> 
> On the flats it goes fast as an arrow. no doubt about it and dancing on the hoods feels solid.
> 
> You can feel how your energy transfers better to the bike. But on the other hand the ride is also rougher, less comfort on the bumpy sections of the ride ( specially over the train lines ).
> 
> I just received the frame last friday 14th, built it the same evening and test rode it on saturday and sunday so I need more experience with it to tell you more.
> 
> However I did only the half of my normal hilly ride because it was quite cold and foggy ( around 8°C ) and also the bike off course needed fine tuning of the derailers so I came back home to do it.
> 
> On Thursday it is expected to be sunny so I'll come to work on the bike ( 28 Km with ~900 total elevation ) and then I can tell you a bit more.
> 
> I am still keeping the 928L, I guess I will sell it better on march or april when the new season starts than now.


Thanks for the reply Salsa Lover.
My guess as to your power increase is it's a combination of new bike syndrome and better fit. Glad you can feel the increased stiffness.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

fabsroman said:


> Neither the difference in weight between the two frames, nor the difference in stiffness between the two is the reason why you are using a 24 or 21 in lieu of the 27 you used to use on the lugged frame. The difference is mostly in you and your legs. Shedding a pound or two off a bike will not make that big of a difference to jump 3 or 6 teeth on a rear cog.
> 
> Lucky for me, I'm a somewhat small guy that rides a 53cm Bianchi and I don't think I have ever felt any flex in my frames.


I guess there is a difference.

Sure my legs do the work but I havent become suddenly younger and stronger from last week to now.

The only change was a lighter and stiffer, better fitted frame and from a DA triple to a DA double. ( so lighter, less spindle width and a shorter chain )

all other variables remain the same. So I guess there is some impact that does on performance don't you think ?


----------



## Salsa_Lover

BTW today was sunny so I went and did my usual ride this time complete and with the bike derails right tuned, and the results were equally satisfactory, I can climb faster and the bike feels solid.

So those results were not just because thatI was feeling stronger that particular day or that I made a shorter ride.


----------



## fabsroman

If you are climbing the same climbs at the same cadence and went from a 27 to 24 or 21, there is no way it is the bike unless the previous bike was a completely horrible fit and its tubes had been filled with lead. To be able to climb in gears that are that much bigger, and at the same cadence, has to be something more than merely an upgrade to a lighter, better fitting bike.

Since the frame size difference was merely a single size (i.e., 55 to 57), I seriously doubt the previous bike was an extremely horrible fit if the 57 is dead on.

Maybe we can attribute this to a placebo effect. I know I always feel better and stronger when I am riding a new bike. However, the gains aren't really because of the new bike. I just feel better about riding because I am on a new bike (i.e., there is more enthusiasm). Heck, just having a C50 frame sitting in the garage waiting to be built has raised my enthusiasm level such that I might actually start using the trainer.


----------



## wayandrs

*Bianchi Carbon Virata*

Ca. 1994 carbon fiber Virata. 

I haven't been able to find much info at all on these, seems like a bit of an oddity. But I really dig the combination of the traditional full frame, carbon and steel.

I've thought about selling it since I'm gone a lot (trying to minimize the amount of stuff I have to take with me or store) - maybe get a Dahon Speed Pro TT instead. But if I ever change my mind, it'll be hard to pick up another!

What do you guys think it'd be worth? Shimano 105 components, Mavic rims.


----------



## Trinab

*one of my Bianchis*

Hello 

if I can figure out to post a pic here is my 1990 Bianchi Proto with that fabulous Columbus MAX tubing. I got the bare frame and built it mostly with Chorus but have had different wheels on it over the years. right now the wheels are still C-Record High flange. with old school silver box section Mavic tubolar rims. I got this funky fat more upright stem a few years ago since I do not get to ride as much as I used to.


----------



## Trinab

*My 1990 Proto*

Hello

lets try this again. here is my 1990 Bianchi Proto. I got the frame and buit it up from there. I used mostly Campi Chorus when I started I changed a few things over the years. 
currently it has Chorus Brakes and levers, crnaks and front derailuer. dura ace rearder and rear shifter. Campi High Flange C-Record hubs on mavic silver box section tubolar rims. this is a great ride and I would love to have another one like it. 

OH the Proto is on the top the bottom one is my 2000 Mega Ti Pro with 9spd record.


----------



## roadie92

Singlespeed 52-16 said:


> My 1986 (?) Bianchi Krono:


Dude that rocks!!!


----------



## Sluggo

My Freccia Celeste HC 62cm with Record UT 10sp groupset, Deda Newton deep bars, mavic open pros on record hubs with sapim cx ray spokes. Amazing ride.


----------



## davesaction

just inherieted this bike and i dont know much about it.

if anyone knows anything about this model id like to hear about it. it might not be visible in the pic but there a sticker on the cross bar that says brava... idk if that helps.


----------



## hillzofvalp

I love your bike, Oli.. I will post pictures of mine which is in progress, here. Full ultegra basically with a dura ace cassette... 

ultegra post, stem... Still looking to get a better headset someday (tange now). cane creek volos wheels with bladed spokes... pretty fast.. need pedals, saddle, and tape yet.. And I'm thinking about going celeste and the next time around I get tires I'll go with the tanish one's like yours.


----------



## hillzofvalp

I love your bike, Oli.. I will post pictures of mine which is in progress, here. Full ultegra basically with a dura ace cassette...

ultegra post, stem... Still looking to get a better headset someday (tange now). cane creek volos wheels with bladed spokes... pretty fast.. need pedals, saddle, and tape yet.. And I'm thinking about going celeste from fizik for tape and saddle and the next time around I get tires I'll go with the tanish one's like yours. Enjoy

BTW, how's yours holding up?


----------



## Oli Brooke-White

Very nicely, thanks. I'm just about to go for a spin on it today in the beautiful New Zealand summer sunshine! I've actually swapped out the carbon Ergolevers for some more period 1995 Record ones, and bumped the carbon ones over onto my other bike - I think it looks much better. 

I hope your project comes together okay - you'll love the ride once you're done, as they are an awesome ride even in comparison to much more high-end machines...

Cheers, Oli


----------



## hillzofvalp

My bike shops have loved to see and hear about it.. one of the guys there loves bianchi steel with a passion is very enthusiastic about my build I might soon have him check over.

I would go for a spin on mine also--- On the salty roads of northwest Indiana! However when I consider steel-salt-moisture-chain-derailleurs-my life, I just want to wait until spring.


(don't get me wrong, you can bike in winter. However, the entrance to my subdivision is on an often plow-neglected highway. Not ideal.)


----------



## hillzofvalp

She's complete, guys. Except for the quick-release skewer.

"SsSSSHH you might disturb the bianchi... in it's natural environment!"


----------



## danka24




----------



## them-apples

*Spinergy and Barloworld - a good match?!*

I recently traded up my Bianchi 1885 to this set of wheels. My friend has a studio set up so I took advantage of it for a photo session. 

I am happy to report that the Campy Record 11 Speed is truly a beautiful thing. Also, the paint job on the frame is pearlescent and really nice - gotta see it to truly appreciate it.

But - I am not quite sure about the Spinergy FCT's. The Spinergy graphics are very cool but.... I have an opportunity to replace them as an even exchange with the Campy Shamal Ultra set. I do a lot of city riding as part of my training and in all conditions and am not sure that a carbon tubular set of wheels is appropriate. 

Also, I am a bit annoyed by the proprietary set of tools needed to true the wheels. The weight between the two sets are within 60 grams of each other and is negligible for all intents and purpose.

What do you think between the Shamal Ultras and the Spinergys? Does anyone have any experience with the Spinergy FCT's?


----------



## fabsroman

Definitely a nice trade up. Now, straighten the seat and get yourself a set of Campy Boras for racing. Use the Shamals for training. With that said, from what I have read on here, the Shamals are really only ideal for riders weighing less than 175 pounds because they have some lateral flex.


----------



## them-apples

Fabsroman-
Thanks for the comment.

The seat has been levelled and lowered since the pix. I weigh 145 racing weight so the Shamal's lateral flex should not be a problem. 

Would you recommend the Spinergys for racing?


----------



## fabsroman

I haven't ridden Spynergys, so I wouldn't have anything to base any advice on. Personally, I race on Zipps and my racing weight is 142. Managed to crack a 303 in 2007 during a race. I debated about the Boras, but preferred the ability to custom build my Zipps from the rims up.

There is a good carbon tubular review thread on here from a couple years ago. I think it is toward the end of the forums. I decided on Zipps based upon that thread. I was also leaning toward the Reynolds, but was able to pick up some Zipp rims for cheap on e-bay. Ultimately, the debate was between Reynolds and Zipp, and the price probably made me go the Zipp route.

Ask around about the Spynergys. Maybe ask in the wheels forum.


----------



## pete600

Just got my 928 c2c


----------



## pete600




----------



## johnnyo12

here is mine. 08 Via Narone. just like this one except mine is Celeste.
http://www.bianchiusa.com/?2990&bikepath=fileadmin/bianchi/08_bikes/images_zoom/08_c2c_nir_vel_slvr_img


----------



## krucam

Disregard this post...it got out of order somehow and I can't delete and can't edit it out.


----------



## krucam

First time poster, but I just had to! Great looking bikes here folks!

My '07 928 C2C with Ultegra Triple. The bike had a lot of silver and Celeste when new. I lost the silver Mavic Kysirium for lighter/blacker Easton EA90's. The celeste fizik saddle has been replaced with a Selle Gel Flite. 

I'm a long-distance rider who usually has support. I didn't want a full-dress tourer, I wanted a fast-tourer. I've found it here. 

I'll definitely be doing RAGBRAI this year in July with her, maybe the Bike Virginia ride as well in June.


----------



## bentley07

Bianchi Ducati -- Campy Centaur/Veloce -- Shamal wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## fabsroman

Awesome bike, but is that the inside of your house? That room just looks insane. Is it a contemporary house? The floors look like they should be in a museum and I love the block wall in the back of the photo. Definitely a nice pic. Is the left side of the photo a staircase?


----------



## 6 bikes

*beautiful...*

elegant ..shiny... beautiful!!! wish i had one just like it!!! i'm talking about your home...awesome...ohh, the bike looks good too..


----------



## DM.Aelis

*My Bianchi*

Oh how I love her. My first bike, my forever bike.

She's been with me since my first road ride by my farm in North Dakota (where the nearest highway is a three mile drive on gravel), touched the Atlantic, crossed the northern United States, climbed over Glacier National Park, touched the water in Vancouver, and back to New Hampshire all over again.

Racing her for her second year; Isabella keeps on ticking!


----------



## KM1.8T

My Bianchi Carbon XL: Updated photo


----------



## Daren




----------



## zigurate

Nice world champ bike.


----------



## Cogito

Girlfriend's bike. frame is a warranty replacement for her beloved L'una :-(
T Cubed, Super Record 11, Euros wheelset. 15.23 pounds/6.91Kg without pedals.


----------



## estebanjs

*2003 Bianchi Giro*

2003 Bianchi Giro


----------



## Archie Dog

*Bianchi 928L Liquigas 2006*

I love this bike...smooth, comfortable, and climbs well. FSA Cranks and Bars. Velomax Wheel Set. All Day Comfort....long rides. Like its ride, Im a bit heavier than I would like, but we cant have it all now!


----------



## Cogito

That's a beauty.
You can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink!


----------



## kondre2000

*my first Bianchi*

Well, I finally finished building up my first Bianchi. its a Trofeo, but it will be ok, I will use it for training and bad weather riding so my Masi 3v can stay nice and dry.
Veloce 10sp and heavy wheels make it 23lbs. good for hill repeats.
Kevin

View attachment 158350


View attachment 158351


----------



## commander_crash

*New Via Nirone*

My new Nirone Ultegra/105 Mix










Best bike I've ever owned!


----------



## 6 bikes

*2009 T-Cube*

2009 Bianchi T-Cube,Assault wheels, Catlike brakes, Selle Italia SLR gel flow, Kouta seatpost,Record/Chorus mix, Deda shallow, Itm stem, The OLD Look pedals, Apollo cages... will trm cables and fork steerer.Waited 5 months on the frame, almost gave up on it.. First picture posting, hope it works..


----------



## FatGut1

My first Bianchi. I love riding it.


----------



## twitch1

My first Bianchi is a Nirone7... I cant wait to pick it up from my LBS. I miss it and havent even seen it out of the box. Sigh... I have being away from my bikes. hahaha. Will post pics later


----------



## twitch1

I hate being away from my bikes.... Miss yall... Daddy will be home soon. HAHA...


----------



## twitch1

Why did i say that... Sigh. Gnite all.


----------



## bandoulu

Nice one 6bikes very slick.!


----------



## Green Machine

My new baby! 2009 928 SL with Super Record 11.

The 2008 928 SL I bought last year developed a defect in the frame, so I had to wait_ forever_ for a warranty replacement. After the excruciatingly long wait, Cynergy Cycles (in Santa Monica) upgraded me to the 2009 model with the new Campy Super Record 11 gruppo (I had Chorus on the other) and an upgraded wheelset — basically a $3000 upgrade when all is said and done! It was a prolonged fiasco, but they made it right in the end. ☺


















Great graphics/paint scheme on the 2009 model!










A very welcome new member to the family...(1 other Bianchi in the fold not pictured)


----------



## puckpack

*My first road bike!!*

I just picked up a Via Nirone with 105 componets, I think it is beautiful!! Hopefully it actually MAKES it to 40 degrees today so I can get out!


----------



## rkj__

1994 Ocelot. Winter beater / commuter.


----------



## High Gear

One of the nicest frames yet!



y tin said:


> Here's one of mine


----------



## thekidd

*1982 Nuova Racing 12v*

my smoothest ride,Campy Derailers & levers,stopping is done by Modolo with Aero levers so the cables are hidden also 3ttt bars & stem.....tires are Vittoria,seat is a newer style San Marco...


----------



## pete600

Sweet


----------



## DM.Aelis

*Green Machine*

Thanks.

Now I can't sleep.

I can't stop thinking of your bikes.


----------



## Green Machine

*Dream Machines*



DM.Aelis said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Now I can't sleep.
> 
> I can't stop thinking of your bikes.


Ah, but they're "dream machines" — they should give you sound sleep and pleasant dreams.


----------



## thekidd

Singlespeed 52-16 said:


> My 1986 (?) Bianchi Krono:


to own a BIANCHI is cool,but to own a MID -80'S TIME TRIAL BIANCHI IN CELESTE IS VERY COOL!!!!,,,,,,AWSOME LOOKING RIDE!!!


----------



## DM.Aelis

Green Machine said:


> Ah, but they're "dream machines" — they should give you sound sleep and pleasant dreams.


I don't think you understand.

You literally have the perfect bicycle.

My dream bike down to the exact spec (except I'd throw bora's on it).

oh well.

someday when I'm not poor and in college.


----------



## twriddle

wheelsonfire said:


> Here's my new ride!
> 
> I haven't seen any other ML3's here . . . are they only available in Canada?


I have an ML3..bought it in Italy. Of course that's because I live in Italy.

I love it! Picture to follow soon...


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Updated picture of my Bianchi 928L

Got a fitting and then changed the stem and readjusted the saddle fore-aft and height.

With the Ksyrium ES on the pic 










I'd like to find a version of Ksyrium with the special celeste spoke and celeste hubs... that would be great !


----------



## fabsroman

When they did the fitting, did they recommend that the saddle be tilted nose down like it is in the photo? LOL

Awesome frame.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

fabsroman said:


> When they did the fitting, did they recommend that the saddle be tilted nose down like it is in the photo? LOL
> 
> Awesome frame.


no, Johnson and the boys recomended it


----------



## bentley07




----------



## watchingthetime

*My L'una*

PERFECT!
<center><img src=https://i643.photobucket.com/albums/uu159/watchingthetime/Luna.jpg?t=1242061011></center>


----------



## spade2you

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v201/spade2you/?action=view&current=DSC00879.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v201/spade2you/DSC00879.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## ArmyStrong86

*Bianchi Rekord 845*

At the risk of offending the purists, here is my 1986 Bianchi Rekord 845 with a few modifications. Sorry I don't have a picture of just the bike, you get to see me and one of the future cyclists after my birthday ride last year. Bike started out as my graduation present, purchased in Germany. It was graphite with Shimano 105. A couple of years ago I couldn't justify a new bike and I was having one of the kids bikes powdercoated to make it a cow bike, and I saw this "Granny Smith Green" and bit the poison apple, then added the Rival group I wanted to try, already had the forks. I have recently swapped out the Cane Creek wheels for some silver Mavic Equipes, removed that big seat bag. Still need to lower the stem, just had to make it all work for now. Love keeping and riding my first real road bike. Missing it for a year now...


----------



## rob1035

My San Jose the day after I bought it. Did the entire Mt. Vernon trail and rode all over DC afterwards, fantastic bike! Still stock, but I ditched the bashguard, added a Surly 17t fixed cog, and a bell


----------



## ergomaniac

*My 928 Lugged Bianchi*

I got this bike new in 2007...really happy with it. I thnk the lugs make this frame almost bulletproof. I picked up an SRM with the Carbon FSA Cranks recently, and they have been put on the bike...I usually run Fulcrum 1's for training, but for racing I throw on some Reynolds singles...nice wheels. Hope you like the package.


----------



## spade2you

Very pretty! I'm hoping to order one next year.


----------



## barrykm

spade2you said:


> <a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v201/spade2you/?action=view&current=DSC00879.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v201/spade2you/DSC00879.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## mondayC

Here's my Bianchi Veloce. This is a shot the owner took last year when he put it on Craigslist, but all I've changed is putting on new white bar tape. 








One thing I've noticed is that no other Veloce has the same top tube and chainstay design as mine .


----------



## kondre2000

I have finished my 1992 TSX. its dressed in Campy record 10sp.
As it sits in this pic its 17.5lbs.
raced it a few times already with ok results, not the bikes fault though.


----------



## curriergroh

*My Beautiful Steel '09 Bianchi Vigorelli*

Replaced the Look Keo Easy pedals for some Shimano M540s so I can use the same shoes, removed some stickers, and added mounts for Ay-Up headlights and a saddle bag.


----------



## curriergroh

*My Beautiful Steel '09 Bianchi Vigorelli*

Replaced the Look Keo Easy pedals for some Shimano M540s so I can use the same shoes, removed some stickers, and added mounts for Ay-Up headlights and a saddle bag.










I hope this isn't a repost, sorry if it is.


----------



## spade2you

Here's my new D2. I purchased the frame last year although kind of wish I could have purchased this year's frame. I can't complain since it got me 4th in men's cat 5 yesterday!











At the finish of a crit 3 weeks ago. Got 6th, which isn't all bad.


----------



## fabsroman

spade2you said:


> Here's my new D2. I purchased the frame last year although kind of wish I could have purchased this year's frame. I can't complain since it got me 4th in men's cat 5 yesterday!
> 
> At the finish of a crit 3 weeks ago. Got 6th, which isn't all bad.


Are you using a D2 Crono to race crits with? That cannot be a good thing. Before you move up to the Crash 4's, try to get a road specific frame. I think the geometry will be a lot easier on you for the fast crit races.

Since we are showing racing photos, figured I would post a couple of mine too. Here is a pic of me in last week's Cat 4 race. I ended up getting 3rd after starting my sprint from the 10th position and just barely missed catching the 2nd place rider at the line.


----------



## spade2you

fabsroman said:


> Are you using a D2 Crono to race crits with?


Nope. Have a 928 C2C for that, although I can see how similar they look, especially at the blurry crit finish. I'm using the same road wheels on my D2 at the moment, but should hopefully have some Cosmic Carbones in a month or so.


----------



## fabsroman

spade2you said:


> Nope. Have a 928 C2C for that, although I can see how similar they look, especially at the blurry crit finish. I'm using the same road wheels on my D2 at the moment, but should hopefully have some Cosmic Carbones in a month or so.


The C2C isn't the best Bianchi crit frame. If you start to upgrade your Cat and your equipment, look for a 1885, 928 lugged, or 928 T-Cube for your crit racing. I use my FG Lite for races with a lot of climbing in them, and every once in a while for a crit.


----------



## spade2you

fabsroman said:


> The C2C isn't the best Bianchi crit frame. If you start to upgrade your Cat and your equipment, look for a 1885, 928 lugged, or 928 T-Cube for your crit racing. I use my FG Lite for races with a lot of climbing in them, and every once in a while for a crit.


Yeah, it's OK in cat 5, although I'd ultimately like a 928SL and may order one as a frame sometime towards the end of this year or start of next. Since I need a 51cm frame, it's usually not too difficult to get a decent deal on last year's model. 

Around here, most of the crits are fairly flat, so the extra weight isn't a huge issue. After seeing plenty of crashes and being in one last weekend, I may consider using the C2C in crits if the corners are a bit tight.


----------



## fabsroman

spade2you said:


> Yeah, it's OK in cat 5, although I'd ultimately like a 928SL and may order one as a frame sometime towards the end of this year or start of next. Since I need a 51cm frame, it's usually not too difficult to get a decent deal on last year's model.
> 
> Around here, most of the crits are fairly flat, so the extra weight isn't a huge issue. After seeing plenty of crashes and being in one last weekend, I may consider using the C2C in crits if the corners are a bit tight.


The reason you didn't see me suggest a 928SL, which is the Bianchi I really like, is because of the price. They don't make the 928 lugged anymore, so that would have to be a NOS or used frame, the T-Cube is a lot cheaper than the 928 SL, and the 1885 is aluminum and really cheap brand new.

I have a carbon fiber Colnago Cristallo and C50, but you won't see any race pics of me on them because I refuse to race them. If you think there are a lot of crashes in the 5's, wait until you get into the 4's.

What area of the country are you racing in? I'm in the Mid-Atlantic region and we have a ton of flat crits.


----------



## spade2you

fabsroman said:


> The reason you didn't see me suggest a 928SL, which is the Bianchi I really like, is because of the price. They don't make the 928 lugged anymore, so that would have to be a NOS or used frame, the T-Cube is a lot cheaper than the 928 SL, and the 1885 is aluminum and really cheap brand new.
> 
> I have a carbon fiber Colnago Cristallo and C50, but you won't see any race pics of me on them because I refuse to race them. If you think there are a lot of crashes in the 5's, wait until you get into the 4's.
> 
> What area of the country are you racing in? I'm in the Mid-Atlantic region and we have a ton of flat crits.


I'm not too worried about price. I make a pretty good living and get a decent discount at my LBS. I'd be ordering it without wheels since I'll have a couple decent wheel sets by the time I order the frame. Even ordering it a la carte, my price quote wasn't too bad. I'd agree that the new price for Super Record 11 and alloy wheels is #$^@ absurd. The T-Cube is alright, but why not go all the way?

I'm in Nebraska. I've only got 8 races under my belt, but I've only had 1 crit with anything I'd call a hill. Some have had false flats and 2 were completely flat. Fortunately, despite the weight, I'm VERY light @ ~125lbs, so I still climb pretty fast. I can't speak for all categories across the US, but at least in my neck of the woods, cat 4s generally handle better than the 5s. Then again, when it's raining, everyone seems to crash.


----------



## fabsroman

spade2you said:


> I'm not too worried about price. I make a pretty good living and get a decent discount at my LBS. I'd be ordering it without wheels since I'll have a couple decent wheel sets by the time I order the frame. Even ordering it a la carte, my price quote wasn't too bad. I'd agree that the new price for Super Record 11 and alloy wheels is #$^@ absurd. The T-Cube is alright, but why not go all the way?
> 
> I'm in Nebraska. I've only got 8 races under my belt, but I've only had 1 crit with anything I'd call a hill. Some have had false flats and 2 were completely flat. Fortunately, despite the weight, I'm VERY light @ ~125lbs, so I still climb pretty fast. I can't speak for all categories across the US, but at least in my neck of the woods, cat 4s generally handle better than the 5s. Then again, when it's raining, everyone seems to crash.


In my neck of the woods they publish an annual report regarding the race statistics, that include the number of crashes by Category. Cat 4 beats them all, followed by Cat 5, Cat 3, etc. The thing I liked about racing Cat 5 was that I could always stay at the front without any problem. Before I went to law school, I was a 3. Then, I stopped renewing my license and 10 years later I had to be a 5 again.

My wife and I make a pretty good living too (i.e., 5 Colnaogs and the Bianchi FG Lite with Record 10 speed and Zipp wheels), but try cracking up 2 928 SL's in 2 weeks and then see how it feels. Plus, I have read places that whenever you wreck on a carbon fiber frame you should have it MRI'ed to ensure that there are no hairline cracks that could fail catastrophically in a later ride/race. I've seen pics of two carbon fiber Pinarello frames that literally split in half. No thanks to the MRI and no thanks to the frame splitting in half.


----------



## spade2you

fabsroman said:


> In my neck of the woods they publish an annual report regarding the race statistics, that include the number of crashes by Category. Cat 4 beats them all, followed by Cat 5, Cat 3, etc. The thing I liked about racing Cat 5 was that I could always stay at the front without any problem. Before I went to law school, I was a 3. Then, I stopped renewing my license and 10 years later I had to be a 5 again.
> 
> My wife and I make a pretty good living too (i.e., 5 Colnaogs and the Bianchi FG Lite with Record 10 speed and Zipp wheels), but try cracking up 2 928 SL's in 2 weeks and then see how it feels. Plus, I have read places that whenever you wreck on a carbon fiber frame you should have it MRI'ed to ensure that there are no hairline cracks that could fail catastrophically in a later ride/race. I've seen pics of two carbon fiber Pinarello frames that literally split in half. No thanks to the MRI and no thanks to the frame splitting in half.


LOL, you're really reinforcing my decision to use my C2C as a crit bike.  Although, honeslty, I'm not a huge fan of 'em. I much prefer a RR or TT by a lot. 

Is there a place to look up local crash data? Is there a place that rates the ultra light frames on reliability? I guess I haven't heard of too many ~900g frames being more durable than others. 

I'm still very new to racing. I would have liked to start last year, but I didn't know where to get info, worked a ton of 12 hour weekend shifts (#^#@%$&!!!!!!  ) and about 12 or 13 weddings of close friends/family that I simply shouldn't have avoided. It's not difficult to stay ahead of the slower guys who are most likely to wipe out. Although, I'm simply not strong/fast enough. I finally got 3rd yesterday at something, so I think I'll be in 5 for a while. 

I'd eventually like to climb the ladder, but I work 10 hour shifts, so I'm not the best at group rides, but not a bad time trialer either!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I agree with fabsroman, the 928SL is the best, but I wouldn't like to be crashing mine often.

an Allloy bike would be better for that and that FG Lite looks great


----------



## spade2you

Salsa_Lover said:


> I agree with fabsroman, the 928SL is the best, but I wouldn't like to be crashing mine often.


Ok, I'm gonna buy one. Well, I was gonna do it anyway, but hopefully order a frame around the end of the year when I can get a decent deal.


----------



## burnout

here's my 06 928L that I took out recently for a lazy ride


----------



## corky

******?


----------



## txdoc

Hi y'all,
here's my little Bianchi stable:
Bianchi L'Una, Bianchi Eros, Bianchi SL3. 


























Green Machine - what do you think of the super record 11?


----------



## rothenfield

New recruit to th celeste army. I rescued this bike frame from oblivion. I'm still working on it's heritage. Seems to be mid-90's TSX. For now I'm riding it hard with 105 components and Wolber rims.

P.S. I've looked through much of the photos and I wish the Bianchi fans would keep in mind that they are posting their photos for posterity. As much detail and especially the year would be appreciated by future celeste fans to come.


----------



## spade2you

Updated and upgraded!!! Last TT of the year is Saturday.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

That D2 looks great spade2you

I am hunting for a D2 Chrono frame in size 55.

I ride the 928SL in size 57cm with a 10cm stem, and the fit is great. But and I guess the Chrono 55 would fit better. or should I look for a 57 ?

Haven't had any luck yet, I've seen 2 in Aluminum, but I want a 09 in Carbon discounted.

No chance yet.

BTW spade2you, how is the ride with that D2 ?

It looks somewhat more like a C2C than to a typical TT frame to me.

PS. where is the Celeste Aero Helmet ?


----------



## spade2you

Salsa_Lover said:


> That D2 looks great spade2you
> 
> I am hunting for a D2 Chrono frame in size 55.
> 
> I ride the 928SL in size 57cm with a 10cm stem, and the fit is great. But and I guess the Chrono 55 would fit better. or should I look for a 57 ?
> 
> Haven't had any luck yet, I've seen 2 in Aluminum, but I want a 09 in Carbon discounted.
> 
> No chance yet.
> 
> BTW spade2you, how is the ride with that D2 ?
> 
> It looks somewhat more like a C2C than to a typical TT frame to me.
> 
> PS. where is the Celeste Aero Helmet ?


They discontinued the '09 Carbon already?! I kinda enjoyed the looks of that one and it would seem like it would be a touch more aerodynamic than mine. I'm enjoying mine, but I wouldn't have minded getting the '09, although I've heard you can still get some '08 frames. Shame they didn't sell a complete carbon TT bike last year to the US, might have saved some $ instead of ordering everything a la carte.

Anyway, it rides amazing, especially with the Mavics! I would have ordered some Bora wheels, but I somehow was in the store the same day the Mavic rep showed up. I like the look of the Campy wheels, but Mavic was something like 100g lighter and $500 cheaper. The frame seems to have a bit of the C2C vibe, but it's lighter and seems more along the line of Astana's TT bikes. From the side view, it looks like a mix of roadie and TT, but the fork is long and thin and the seat post tube is nicely flared out. The frame is molded in a way that it's not too flat in any direction, which is nice for me since I'm very light and cross winds throw me around. I might get a solid disc in back, but I'll need to be very careful and check weather reports beforehand. It's fairly stiff, which translates to minimal flex and as much power to the pedals as possible. I usually only ride it 40k, so I don't really worry too much about long ride comfort. 

I would have loved a celeste TT helmet, but I wasn't having much luck finding anything. I tried to order the same helmet in black, but it was on back order. Just as well, black might have gotten hot on a sunny day and the gray seemed to go alright with my team kit. 

I'm not really sure on which size you'd need. TT fits can be tricky depending on rider dimensions. My C2C and this were both the small, 51cm frame and I did alright with minimal tweaks. It took a while to find a seat with rails long enough and I was a bit let down that my Selle Italia Gel Flow wouldn't work. 

BTW, still considering a 928SL sometime this year or next year. As a climber, something ultra light is really tempting. I'll still keep using my C2C for training and perhaps crits, but I'm not a huge fan of crits anyway.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

To answer your questions about the 928SL I'll do it here and repost it on your thread.

The 928SL is an excellent all around bike.

It is superlight but also very stiff.

I can certainly feel it is easier to climb on it with light wheels (Ksyriums ES) than other bikes of a similar size I have tried 

I have done it with Treks ( 5500 and Madones), Ridley Damocles, Bianchi 928L, Bianchi T3, Felt F1, and some alu bikes too

I run mine on a standard 53/39, it has a quick acceleration off the sadle, handles very well and stiff on the BB and head tube.

On the flats it is also very quick, I run mine on Cosmics SL and responds very well to sprints out of the saddle and also is a solid when spinning at high cadence.

I tried a Compact on it and a Triple. I do prefer the Standard.

But as you said on some other thread I felt that when trying to spin super high cadence while seated on the 30t ring I had my front wheel going off the pavement. I guess it is too light to do that.

Anyway that is not the right way to do it ( at least for me ), on a standard and also on a compact it was good.

About being fragile for fyling with it, I don't feel it fragile at all.

But Indeed is too prety and too expensive to treat it roughly. IMHO


----------



## spade2you

In action. Got me 1st place in men's cat 5 age 18-34.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Looks good.

I was thinking about the space behind the fork under the down tube.

Could you place the front brake there behind the fork ? that would give some aero advantage probably.


----------



## spade2you

Salsa_Lover said:


> Could you place the front brake there behind the fork ? that would give some aero advantage probably.


It looks like could potentially fit and perhaps could be modified to do this, probably not with Record breaks, unless they have some sort of mod. The fork obviously wants the brakes in front, so there would need to be some sort of long threaded insert to install it backwards.


----------



## rothenfield

My humble sexy Italian girlfriend.


----------



## spade2you

Here's a pic a friend took of me at my last crit where I got slaughtered.


----------



## fabsroman

At least you look pretty good while getting slaughtered. LOL Don't worry, it happens to the best of us.


----------



## spade2you

fabsroman said:


> At least you look pretty good while getting slaughtered. LOL Don't worry, it happens to the best of us.


LOL, thanks! I had many things working against me that day. I had a time trial that morning and the shop dropped my seat on my TT bike about 2" because one of the repair guys got too lazy to measure it before making adjustments since my seat post height is shorter than a lot of stand clamps. When I should have been spinning out, I was protesting my time because the results in Cat 5 Men got all messed up, which took about an hour to get right. Went home to eat and had to switch out my brake pads as I took the Mavics of the TT bike and put 'em on my 928 C2C. Barely made it to the crit in time. Did a few warm up laps and was feeling decent, although the seat being too low kinda wore out the hamstrings. I think I looked particularly toned in that pic because my legs were absolutely thrashed!

Did one lap too many and was left with some pretty bad real estate. I never had a shot to get in the main field or catch up with them. On a descent, I watched a team mate crash out really hard. I managed to link up with another team mate and decided to work with him, even though I was doing most of the pulling. The main field was big and strong, so any help was better than nothing to prolong getting lapped. Even though I did almost all of the work up front and had to soft pedal a few times to let him catch up, he decided to ditch me on the final lap to sprint for 18th!  His response was that he knew he wasn't gonna win, but he wanted to beat me. I was beyond pissed, but I think a few people informed him that you don't pull that kind of move on a team mate, especially for only 18th!


----------



## fabsroman

spade2you said:


> LOL, thanks! I had many things working against me that day. I had a time trial that morning and the shop dropped my seat on my TT bike about 2" because one of the repair guys got too lazy to measure it before making adjustments since my seat post height is shorter than a lot of stand clamps. When I should have been spinning out, I was protesting my time because the results in Cat 5 Men got all messed up, which took about an hour to get right. Went home to eat and had to switch out my brake pads as I took the Mavics of the TT bike and put 'em on my 928 C2C. Barely made it to the crit in time. Did a few warm up laps and was feeling decent, although the seat being too low kinda wore out the hamstrings. I think I looked particularly toned in that pic because my legs were absolutely thrashed!
> 
> Did one lap too many and was left with some pretty bad real estate. I never had a shot to get in the main field or catch up with them. On a descent, I watched a team mate crash out really hard. I managed to link up with another team mate and decided to work with him, even though I was doing most of the pulling. The main field was big and strong, so any help was better than nothing to prolong getting lapped. Even though I did almost all of the work up front and had to soft pedal a few times to let him catch up, he decided to ditch me on the final lap to sprint for 18th!  His response was that he knew he wasn't gonna win, but he wanted to beat me. I was beyond pissed, but I think a few people informed him that you don't pull that kind of move on a team mate, especially for only 18th!


You don't pull that kind of move on anyone, even for first place. If you are drafting the entire time, you had better not sprint for the line against those that have been pulling you along the entire time. That kind of stuff ends up in you getting dropped the next time you are in a break or working with somebody off the back. I know If I got paired up with somebody like that AFTER they had already pulled that stunt on me once, you can bet I would just refuse to work, and even stop the bike before I did more than 50% of the work with that person. Now, if you are just sitting in the pack and not doing any work, the pack sprint is fair game. This is my opinion on this matter, but I'm sure others will have a different opinion, and there are exceptions to the rule too (e.g., getting in a break in a GC or points type race where the teammate you are trying to place/help is behind you in the pack).


----------



## spade2you

fabsroman said:


> You don't pull that kind of move on anyone, even for first place. If you are drafting the entire time, you had better not sprint for the line against those that have been pulling you along the entire time. That kind of stuff ends up in you getting dropped the next time you are in a break or working with somebody off the back. I know If I got paired up with somebody like that AFTER they had already pulled that stunt on me once, you can bet I would just refuse to work, and even stop the bike before I did more than 50% of the work with that person. Now, if you are just sitting in the pack and not doing any work, the pack sprint is fair game. This is my opinion on this matter, but I'm sure others will have a different opinion, and there are exceptions to the rule too (e.g., getting in a break in a GC or points type race where the teammate you are trying to place/help is behind you in the pack).


Yeah, pretty much how I feel about that. My racing scene is so small, that pulling a d-bag move on someone that's not even on your team can come back to bite ya later. It certainly didn't do much for his reputation. In retrospect, I probably should have left him since I would have gone faster on my own. He's pretty new to racing and wasn't quite current on basic etiquette. 

At the RR the next day, he gave me the go ahead to gun it home. I fell off the back in a near crash and he bonked. So, he let me have it, although I could have probably taken him fairly.


----------



## pacificaslim

My 2007 Axis...


----------



## rdolson

*Road Warrior*

In 1981, I bought this Bianchi Nuovo Racing. It is lugged and pinned steel, Columbus Tre-Tubi, with Campy Nuovo Record derailleurs and shifters. In 1982 I swapped out the wheels it came with (Ofmega hubs, Arc en Ciel rims, I had the clincher Mavics swapped out for tubular rims) for the Campy Record HF hubs with Nisi Sludi 320 rims. I also swapped out the 3T 110mm stem and bar for a Cinelli 1R in 90mm and Giro ‘d Italia bars. The Universal ’77 brakes were swapped out in 1984 for a Modolo Speedy “Race” brakeset.

She is on her third set of rims, headset and bottom bracket. The rims are now 1992 Campy Strada Omega V tubular, the HS is Athena, and the BB is Chorus. I decided to swap out the 42-52 Ofmega Crankset to a more modern 39-53 Campy Record, as 144bcd rings are expensive and hard to find these days. The freewheel is a Regina Oro 14-24 6sp. I also have a Mallard 13-23.

The original 3T seatpost failed back in 1994, and I replaced it with a Mavic. I originally had a Concor saddle on, but now prefer a Brooks B-17. The Zefal HP replaced the stock celeste Silca in the first year, as the Silca’s plastic body, while light and good looking, totally sucked at putting air into the tires.

Over the winter, I think I’ll treat her to a new paint job.


----------



## LostViking

sungchang said:


> Bought it from a bike collector friend of mine way back in 96. Decided to go with compact geometry, so this bike will be put up for sale on craiglist.


How much you get for it? I've got an 88 Brava I'm thinking about selling.


----------



## Big Red Bianchi

*My big red Bianchi*

My big red Bianchi, in front of an old (big red) Saddle Makers shop.

-Bob


----------



## artaxerxes

Bianchi EV3, Campagnolo Chorus, FSA K-Force light cranks



Bianchi 928 SL, Campagnolo Record


----------



## LostViking

*My latest project...*

View attachment 177816


My wife's 88 Brava (sorry for the non-drivetrain side pic, it's 105). 
Dug it out of my Mother-in-Law's garage in Maine and have been sprucing it up over the past month.
Thought we would sell it, but have decided to keep it.

This project turned me into a Bianchi-nut. 
Having my LBS (local Bianchi shop) build a 928 carbon/campy for me.
(See Post 420 on this thread for pictures)


----------



## Singlespeed 52-16

my daily commuter, now with 57-16.


----------



## sw3759

*1997 cross project*

97' 55cm Cross project with dedaccai zero uno tubing.still sees almost daily use it rides great has mixture of XTR m900 Dura ace 7700 and Ultegra 6500..terrific riding bike.
Scott


----------



## roadscrape

Very nice, SW! Wonder if that was the last year for Bianchi lugged steel CX? 
I think my frame is 1999/2000, but is TIG made in Italy Reparto Corse; not sure how to decipher the serial number. 

What are the cantis on your bike? Nice silver finish.

Bill


----------



## sw3759

thanks Bill,it has m900 xtr brakes and headset,7700 shifters and the rest is 6500 ultegra.i am not sure if that was the last year for the lugged or not,very possible.i know it was the only year for zero uno tubing it went to zero tre in 98 and just deda chromo after that i think..not my only ride but i still love to ride it several days a week.it's got a alot of miles on and still looks pretty new.it does need a new chain and headset,the xtr is kinda brinneled.


Scott


----------



## John Bailey

Hi all,

New to the forum - new to biking. Two months ago I started biking with my Trek 820 MTB. I soon switched over to a Trek FX 7.3. In my search for that bike, I came across the Celeste Bianchi's. I couldn't find a new one in my price range, so I bought this 3 year old Eros. I just bought it a couple of days ago and have only done a couple 1/2 hrs. rides. I know it's pretty much entry level, but it is a smooth ride.

John


----------



## rothenfield

Just done rebuilding this 84 Limited. It was completely original when I came upon it, including the 25 year old grease which held up remarkably well. The best I can determine, it is Italian built, if not a low-end model. All Shimano 600 first generation 6207 gruppo. The only thing I've changed are the bar tape, hoods, cables, & tires. Can't compare to my Reparto Corse, but still has the ride of a Bianchi.

(Edit: For the record, this bike was positively identified as an "85" Limited, not an 84.)


----------



## kameraguy

*Bianchi 928 C2C Carbon*

Love all the bikes here...simply beautiful.

Bianchi has always been a desire of mine as a young kid. Loved watching the races with them, the company history...

I never owned a road bike before, but knew if I ever did, it would have to be a Bianchi. 

Fortunately I was able to save for a road bike this year and absolutely fell in love with the 928 C2C Carbon. It literally was love at first sight. Those curves just seduced me.

Was able to find a great deal on a new frame and built it up. 

Took her on a ride over the weekend and absolutely loved how she rode. I'm not intending to race, just soak in miles and enjoy the scenery (at a quick pace sometimes). She is more than capable. I'll need to hone my skills to do her justice!




























I know my build is not for purists, but it works for me. Things are still in a state flux. So far as shown she weighs in at 16.7 lbs with pedals. With Ksyrium SSC SLs it drops to 16.2.


----------



## rdolson

Limited's are really nice bikes, but they are Japan sourced. Really high quality, but they are Japanese. I have a friend who has one in a lovely metalflake maroon. Just like yours, but an '83 I think.


----------



## rothenfield

rdolson said:


> Limited's are really nice bikes, but they are Japan sourced. Really high quality, but they are Japanese. I have a friend who has one in a lovely metalflake maroon. Just like yours, but an '83 I think.


It doesn't really matter to me whether it's an Italian or Japanese frame. I knew it wasn't a high-end bike when I bought it. I have a Bianchi Columbus TSX, now that's a nice frame. But this is a really great fun bike anyway. FWIW- Someone who really knows Bianchis emphatically told me that it is actually an 85 Limited and that that was about the time that Bianchi took back the manufacturing of their frames from the Japanese because of the change in the exchange rate. Although there is no frame decals, It does have signs of being Italian such as the 70mm BB and Gipiemme stamped on the brake bridge nut. Again, it doesn't matter to me, it's a nice riding fun bike and I had a lot of fun rebuilding it.:thumbsup:


----------



## PRB

sw3759 said:


> 97' 55cm Cross dedaccia zero uno tubing with at least 30k miles on it.still sees almost daily use it rides great has mixture of XTR m900 Dura ace 7700 and Ultegra 6500.i'll keep it til it craters i certainly have gotten my moneys worth out it.terrific riding bike.
> Scott


Nice bike. :thumbsup: You have good taste. 

Here's mine...same size, same tubing.


----------



## jmsue_94560

Here is my 2002 Veloce - I prefer the dark blue/yellow color scheme rather than the Bianchi Celeste (would that be considered sacraligious?)

Upgrades: Forte Titanium seat, Velomax Orion II Wheelset
Tires - Vredestein (they have never failed me in the past 2.5 years)
Components - all Veloce Gruppo - looking to upgrade to Record or Chorus

View attachment 181131


----------



## twitch1

Only to the Bianchi purists is it sacraligious.. I like it. I ride a black bianchi ( if it wasnt shiney i would even call it my tactical bianchi). However i am thinking about celeste bartape to match the celeste bottle cage... Black is my new celeste LOL


----------



## LostViking

spade2you said:


> <a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v201/spade2you/?action=view&current=DSC00879.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v201/spade2you/DSC00879.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Sweet bike! Where did you get the helmet? 

Just picked up my "new" 928. Built up from a 2005 frame with 2007 Chorus gruppo
- see post #420 for pics. 
Looking forward to my first long ride!


----------



## rodeomaster

*2001 bianchi campione*

Just picked up this bianchi used. all of the stock components are there and in great working condition. all components are Campagnolo group. waiting for the pedals to arrive before i start riding it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

A bit more Italian ( now with Vittoria Open Corsas and latex tubes ), and a 25mm SB seatpost, but I'll keep the Dura Ace.










I love my Bianchi, madly


----------



## rogueldr

I just got into road bikes and a friend of my brother sold this to me for a steal. It has a full 105 setup, Nitto stem, Vittoria tires and Shimano SPD's. I've logged quite a few miles already and now I commute on it. I just love riding this bike.


----------



## LostViking

*Red means Fast!*



rodeomaster said:


> Just picked up this bianchi used. all of the stock components are there and in great working condition. all components are Campagnolo group. waiting for the pedals to arrive before i start riding it.


Awsome looking bike (even without a hint of Celeste) !
Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## Slee_Stack

My 'new' 2004 EV3 with Ultegra SL.


----------



## Slee_Stack

My girlfriend's 2007 Elle.


----------



## KM1.8T

I love the Celeste but the yellow EV3 is a great looking bike, Enjoy.


----------



## ping771

Slee_Stack said:


> My 'new' 2004 EV3 with Ultegra SL.


Beautiful bikes, yours and your gf's. You should follow your gf's lead, and get some decent colored bar tape (all black or all yellow--the marbled look reminds me of foam insulation). Otherwise your bike is really sharp.


----------



## DelawareDager

spade2you said:


> Updated and upgraded!!! Last TT of the year is Saturday.


Sorry just looking through past threads and saw this beast....awesome bike....but dude you do cat 5 tt's on this thing? Get an upgrade and then brag about 1st place bro


----------



## LostViking

*2005 928 120th Anniversary Frame*

So here's my "new" Bianchi built up on a 2005 carbon 928 frame with 2007 campy chorus gruppo.:thumbsup: 


View attachment 182634


A detail shot of the 120th Anniversary badge on the frame.
View attachment 182357


A very sweet ride, except for the saddle, which I hope to replace in the near future with a Selle or Fizik. 
Will also get Vitorio Rubinos to replace the Michelins currently in place.


----------



## spade2you

Very nice! Makes me wonder if the 2010 stuff will have some sort of 125 year emblem.


----------



## LostViking

*Collectors Edition?*



spade2you said:


> Very nice! Makes me wonder if the 2010 stuff will have some sort of 125 year emblem.


Thanks. But I have not seen these on any other 2005 Bianchis, 
in fact I have only seen one other 2005 with this and it was on 
the same 928 carbon frame as mine, 
which makes me suspect these are limited edition frames.

Looking at the 2010's that I've seen, I have not seen any similar badges, 
so I suspect they will come out with some sort of special edition bike 
or frame-set during the course of 2010 - 
instant collector's items for the Bianchi-nut!


----------



## Duke249

*120th Aniv. Paint*

The 120th Anniversary Paint scheme was available on the 928, Freccia Celeste, FG Lite, and 1885 framesets. My wife has a Freccia Celeste One.


----------



## LostViking

*120th Anniversary Paint Schemes*



Duke249 said:


> The 120th Anniversary Paint scheme was available
> on the 928, Freccia Celeste, FG Lite, and 1885 framesets.
> My wife has a Freccia Celeste One.


Cool. I wonder how many were made? 
Before the 928s mentioned above, I had never seen one. 
If you can, post a pic of your wife's Freccia Celeste! :thumbsup:


----------



## Norcoastal

I just got it last weekend and I LOVE it!!!


----------



## LostViking

*What's not to Love?*



Norcoastal said:


> I just got it last weekend and I LOVE it!!!


What's not to love? 3D Carbon frame, AluCarbon Forks, Sweet wheelset and she's in the only proper color: Celeste!

Enjoy!:thumbsup:


----------



## pferreira

*2010 Bianchi 928*

This is my 3rd Bianchi! A 2010 928 Carbon:thumbsup: 

<a href="https://s672.photobucket.com/albums/vv87/pferreira1970/Cycling/?action=view&current=100_1398.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i672.photobucket.com/albums/vv87/pferreira1970/Cycling/100_1398.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Norcoastal

Got my new seat and bottle cage.

I love riding this bike!


----------



## ls1togo

*MyGiro*

my 2004 Giro...up graded everything to Ultegra triple....unfortunately, my enthusiasm got the best of me in the beginning as a newbie and I bought a 53cm, now after some miles and more accurate fitting, I'm frame shopping for a 55 or 56.....I'm hoping to stay with Bianchi....


----------



## LostViking

Link not working


----------



## pferreira

Upgraded the bike with new Vuelta Corsa Super L. rims


----------



## spade2you

Here's my next one, or at least the first half of it.


----------



## KM1.8T

I want one.


----------



## spade2you

KM1.8T said:


> I want one.


If you're referring to the T-Cube, you may want to act fast. No clue why, but the T-Cube was only imported in smaller quantities, only as a frame, and isn't even being advertised by Bianchi USA. They're really pushing the Mono-Q, but I can't see why they'd ignore the T-Cube, especially when there have been several teams using the T-Cube like Barlow World a few years back and Joker Bianchi, a pro continental team.


----------



## LostViking

Spade - nice starting point!
Whatcha gonna put on 'er?


----------



## spade2you

LostViking said:


> Spade - nice starting point!
> Whatcha gonna put on 'er?


Campy Record, the Mavic CCUs that I already have, Zen Cyclery Enlightenment wheels probably in a month or two, Selle Italia SLR Carbino Flow, 3T bars and seat post, Zipp water bottle cages, probably the same Polar computer I use on my TT bike (but new sensors), and whatever stem is the right size/angle. I think that's about all I need, now I just need to start working a little extra overtime to pay for it all. I'm shooting for completion in March, mostly because there's going to be about a foot of snow on the ground until then.


----------



## dunga94

*My LUNA*

I bought the frame used and put some parts that i found in my garage 










nice ride!


----------



## rwortman

Baby Bianchi purchased a month ago to replace my wife's 27 year old Fuji.


----------



## DelawareDager

man, you found all those parts in your garage? nice!


----------



## dunga94

DelawareDager said:


> man, you found all those parts in your garage? nice!


o.k. the seatpost, stem and handlebar are from ebay ... but the rest!


----------



## Cruisinscoot

I got this for Christmas.


----------



## Norcoastal

That is one beautiful Bianchi!


----------



## KM1.8T

You had a Very Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Cruisinscoot

Yeah... I live in Vermont So far, it hasn't been past the stationary trainer! It looks like 6 to 10 weeks until I get to hit the pavement with it. Come on Spring!


----------



## spade2you

This is how I roll!


----------



## Cruisinscoot

spade2you said:


> This is how I roll!



Nice. I like the stand as well. Can you share where you got it?


----------



## kondre2000

I was riding my TSX, it served me well last summer but this summer I have to let it go, the newer bike has taken over.
I have to sell one bike and the TSX got the short stick. so ebay it went, not gone yet though so I may still have it all this summer...


----------



## spade2you

Cruisinscoot said:


> Nice. I like the stand as well. Can you share where you got it?


Olympia Cycle, but it's just a Graber Stand. I wanted something that was nice enough, but leaned against the wall without having to drill anything. I'm not afraid of drilling, but didn't want to be stuck with a single location.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl

i like how you roll!

what bars are you using on your 928 T-Cube?


----------



## spade2you

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> i like how you roll!
> 
> what bars are you using on your 928 T-Cube?


3T Ergovana LTD.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

my Bianchi with the new DA tubulars


----------



## alaris

Well it took a lot of work, but here is mine. Paint was matched at a local automotive paint store from a bottle of celeste touch up paint I bought from Bianchi USA; then painted it myself. It has taken an obscene amount of time to finish and I am thrilled with the way it looks and rides. Groupset is 2008 Campagnolo Veloce and Mavic Cosmos wheels.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

that is a beautiful Bianchi, congratulations.

I would like too to have my bike #2 like that one, lugged stell and a modern group ( but not that modern  ) a DA 7700 or Campy record 9sp would be great


----------



## Cruisinscoot

Real Nice! I really like it and the Italian colors on seat post give it a special touch.


----------



## BluBianchi

*2010 Infinito Ultegra*

I've had it for all of 3 days


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I like the Infinito design and shape much more pleasing than the earlier C2C

Does it give a plush ride ?


----------



## guyfromgermany

Hello,
I'm from Germany and I'm a first time poster on this blog. I beg your pardon about my bad english but I saw by accident the "Let's see your Bianchi" - thread.
I've got a Bianchi-lover a long long time ago. I've never had a non-bianchi-race bike in my life and so I would like to present you one of my three current Bianchis.
It's a Vento 505 from 1994. It had original Shimano-Ultegra 8s parts. But I don't like the jap-style so I mounted in 1999 a mix with Campa Daytona and Chorus 9s parts and Rigida DP18 wheels. I love it making my rides in our lovely landscape.

Merry greetings from Friedrichshafen (birthplace of the Zeppelins), Germany:thumbsup: 

MM

View attachment 199041


View attachment 199042


View attachment 199043


----------



## guyfromgermany

@alaris

:thumbsup: gorgeous


----------



## marckap

*Here's Mine 2005 San Lorenzo*

Here's my 2005 San Lorenzo, still dialing it in a bit.


----------



## jemsurvey

Salsa_Lover said:


> I like the Infinito design and shape much more pleasing than the earlier C2C
> 
> Does it give a plush ride ?


Been riding one since January....It's a pretty great riding bike....smooth but not soft...I'm lovin it....


----------



## BluBianchi

oops..wrong thread


----------



## BluBianchi

I've only had mine 3 days, so I can't really give an informed opinion. Did 30 miles on it Sunday and it felt great, but it's hard to find anything wrong when you're on cloud nine with a hefty case of new-bike-itis. I'll do a metric century on it in 2 and a half weeks and that'll give me more to go on. So far though, a bit more aggressive/responsive than the Lemond I gave to my son when I bought this bike, but not at all harsh. I'll second jemsurvey - it's a great riding bike.


----------



## Cruisinscoot

Salsa_Lover said:


> I like the Infinito design and shape much more pleasing than the earlier C2C
> 
> Does it give a plush ride ?


I have nearly 400 miles on mine. It is a great ride. It is definantly sportier than I thought it would be. While it is comfortable, it is on its best behavior handling wise when the cranks have power applied. This bike encourages you to do your personal best. Recently I have been thinking of this bike as slightly subdued racer..


----------



## LostViking

GuyFromGermany

Nice 505! I'm sure your ride is pretty nice as well.

Where or your other two Bianchi's?


----------



## guyfromgermany

In my living room 

I still have to take some pictures. But it's f***ing rainy outside for a couple of days. I'll will post it very soon.

A dark blue Bianchi Columbus Genius (1995) with Chorus 8s and Shamal wheels and a light blue EV3 (2003) with Record 10s and Eurus wheels.

See you


----------



## joshua morrow

*Bianchi 1885*

Just built this up with the help of a friend. Been looking for an 1885 or FG-Lite for about a year, finally found a new '09 frameset on ebay. Not easy to find good aluminum bikes these days.


----------



## bto11

Mother damn, that thing is sweet!


----------



## trunkz22

I've been thinking about an 1885 and that thing just blows me out of the water. Making it easier to get one now... =]


----------



## cinellivilla

I know my Bianchi isn't as high end as a lot of Bianchi's I have seen here but she's a sweet ride!

Bianchi ML3 Reparto Corse

Campagnolo Veloce 9 Speed 13-21
Crank - 172.5 mm, 53x39
Handlebars & Stem - ITM
Seatpost - ITM
Seat - San Marco
Wheels - Campagnolo Scirocco G3 24 spoke
Hubs - Campagnolo Veloce
Tires - Schwalbe Ultremo 'R
Pedals - LOOK 247


----------



## guyfromgermany

I think it looks nice. Very classic style. :thumbsup: Maybe you can use a celeste-ribbon.

Greets


----------



## cinellivilla

guyfromgermany said:


> I think it looks nice. Very classic style. :thumbsup: Maybe you can use a celeste-ribbon.
> 
> Greets



Thanks for the compliment. Actually I did have the celeste ribbon on but like my friends know, I love to match up my bikes or "style" them out


----------



## LostViking

@cinellivilla

Sweet bike - don't care about the price tag - I'm too superficial for that! - that's a nice looking bike, no matter what you paid for it - enjoy!


----------



## guyfromgermany

@LostViking

Hello,
I would like to show you my Bianchi EV3, because you've asked for. It's still raining her so I took a few short shots. It's a Bianchi EV3 Celestepuro frame from 2003 with the Record 10s from 2004 and Campa Eurus wheels. It's my workhorse since that time till today. I like that colour because it's similar to the original celeste from the 1940s/1950s.

See you


----------



## guyfromgermany

I've forgotten to mention it. Have a look on my Bianchi EL Triathlon from 1998 with an increasing tube in direction to the saddle. Chorus/Record-Mix 9s with Campa Vento wheels 26". I know the saddle by Ritchey is a "no go" and last week I've cut the bar ends because it has looked like a deer antler. The bar is an ITM CX2. I know it looks funny with that deer antler but this was modern in the mid1990s.


----------



## LostViking

*Nice!*



guyfromgermany said:


> @LostViking
> 
> Hello,
> I would like to show you my Bianchi EV3, because you've asked for. It's still raining her so I took a few short shots. It's a Bianchi EV3 Celestepuro frame from 2003 with the Record 10s from 2004 and Campa Eurus wheels. It's my workhorse since that time till today. I like that colour because it's similar to the original celeste from the 1940s/1950s.
> 
> See you


Love that EV3 - what a great color - beautiful bike!


----------



## LostViking

*What can I say?*



alaris said:


> Well it took a lot of work, but here is mine. Paint was matched at a local automotive paint store from a bottle of celeste touch up paint I bought from Bianchi USA; then painted it myself. It has taken an obscene amount of time to finish and I am thrilled with the way it looks and rides. Groupset is 2008 Campagnolo Veloce and Mavic Cosmos wheels.


What can I say, but good job?! She's a beauty.


----------



## LostViking

*Deer Antlers!*



guyfromgermany said:


> I've forgotten to mention it. Have a look on my Bianchi EL Triathlon from 1998 with an increasing tube in direction to the saddle. Chorus/Record-Mix 9s with Campa Vento wheels 26". I know the saddle by Ritchey is a "no go" and last week I've cut the bar ends because it has looked like a deer antler. The bar is an ITM CX2. I know it looks funny with that deer antler but this was modern in the mid1990s.


That is indeed an unusual front end - never seen anything like it. Wonder how you maintain aero position with the bar reach that high?


----------



## kbwh

Phasing out this '96 Ti Megatubo fior a Infinito when the Norwegian logistics strike is over. The picture is from 1999. Back then it was set up with Campagnolo Record 8 and box section Ambrosio tub rims.
Since 2002 It's been equipped with Record 10 drivetrain and from 2003 Campagnolo Eurus clincher wheels


----------



## Ruimteaapje

kbwh said:


> Phasing out this '96 Ti Megatubo fior a Infinito when the Norwegian logistics strike is over. The picture is from 1999. Back then it was set up with Campagnolo Record 8 and box section Ambrosio tub rims.
> Since 2002 It's been equipped with Record 10 drivetrain and from 2003 Campagnolo Eurus clincher wheels


Cannot see the photo (have to login to a Norwegian forum the link says)


----------



## kbwh

Thanks for the head-up. 
I've attached the image. I wanted to show it in the post, but :mad2:.


----------



## Ruimteaapje

Those Ti Megatubo's have always been stunning. Contact me if you want to get rid of it


----------



## Cruisinscoot

Updated Picture.


----------



## jermso




----------



## borre13

*Recent Bianchi Owner*

and loving it...
View attachment 202170

View attachment 202171

View attachment 202172

View attachment 202173

View attachment 202174

These wheels are not my regular wheels though, I normally ride Eastons EA90 SLX's on this picture...I like them more
View attachment 202175


----------



## kbwh

*My Infinito Super Record*

Just finished the build, and did a two kilometre maiden voyage with my five year old son. :thumbsup: It didn't fall apart, at least!

View attachment 202302


57cm frame, with the standard Miche seat post camp and FSA headset.
3T ARX-Pro 13cm stem and Rotundo Pro 44 cm c-c handlebars.
Campagnolo Super Record 11 compact drivetrain with 172.5 mm cranks. 50/34 and 11-25.
Campagnolo Eurus wheelset (2003) with Michelin Pro3 Race tires and Michelin latex inner tubes
Campagnolo Record seat post
Selle SMP Evolution saddle
Elite Ciussi Inox bottle cages
Look Keo2 Max pedals
Sigma BC 1909 HR computer with cadence and heart rate
And celeste handlebar tape of course


----------



## Cruisinscoot

Very Nice indeed!


----------



## jpdigital

kbwh said:


> Just finished the build, and did a two kilometre maiden voyage with my five year old son. :thumbsup: It didn't fall apart, at least!
> 
> 
> 57cm frame, with the standard Miche seat post camp and FSA headset.
> 3T ARX-Pro 13cm stem and Rotundo Pro 44 cm c-c handlebars.
> Campagnolo Super Record 11 compact drivetrain with 172.5 mm cranks. 50/34 and 11-25.
> Campagnolo Eurus wheelset (2003) with Michelin Pro3 Race tires and Michelin latex inner tubes
> Campagnolo Record seat post
> Selle SMP Evolution saddle
> Elite Ciussi Inox bottle cages
> Look Keo2 Max pedals
> Sigma BC 1909 HR computer with cadence and heart rate
> And celeste handlebar tape of course


Record Seatpost is a nice touch, I like it!


----------



## Fixed

*can you ever have too much celeste?*

Nothing special, but I threw all the celeste I could at this one. 1985 Bianchi 022 frame and fork with 2001+ Campy Record triple drivetrain, Open Pros I built up, DT shifters, Cane Creek levers (these things are incredibly nice and great value, and look great on quasi-vintage bikes, IMHO). 

Shown with all the lights for commuting, but really just doing shakedown runs in preparation for some long rides on it. Not a bike for setting any records, but very competent for just riding, and with a 30x29, it can go up 18% grades seated, no sweat. A bit of contrast from doing exclusively fixed gear for a few years. A lot less drama with this one.


----------



## Cruisinscoot

Fixed said:


> Nothing special, but I threw all the celeste I could at this one. 1985 Bianchi 022 frame and fork with 2001+ Campy Record triple drivetrain, Open Pros I built up, DT shifters, Cane Creek levers (these things are incredibly nice and great value, and look great on quasi-vintage bikes, IMHO).
> 
> Shown with all the lights for commuting, but really just doing shakedown runs in preparation for some long rides on it. Not a bike for setting any records, but very competent for just riding, and with a 30x29, it can go up 18% grades seated, no sweat. A bit of contrast from doing exclusively fixed gear for a few years. A lot less drama with this one.


I have a soft spot for these sort of things.


----------



## Fixed

*funny*



Cruisinscoot said:


> I have a soft spot for these sort of things.


It's funny, almost everyone who passed me during an event this last weekend was very complimentary of this bike, more so than any bike I have owned, including a C40, 928SL, Cervelo P3 and P2C, etc.


----------



## kbwh

*Flipped the stem*

I'm a reasonably flexible 45 year old I guess. It looks like I have rather long femurs as well.












jpdigital said:


> Record Seatpost is a nice touch, I like it!


Gotta be Campagnolo, you know. Next up a Record hiddenset.


----------



## VanillaGorila

New Infinito owner...


----------



## jpdigital

*congrats!!*



VanillaGorila said:


> New Infinito owner...


I love my Infinito. Can't wait to see the finished product. What will you be putting on it, and how soon will it be completed???


----------



## malanb

I like bianchis, but the curve on the forks, make them not that pleasant to the eye


----------



## malanb

infinito looking nice with out the fugly curvey fork


----------



## thevenet

Here is my 97 TSX in Prospect Park Brooklyn. Rare azzuri color, Ultegra 9 speed, Mavic Cosmos, Cane Creek Head set.


----------



## kbwh

That is a nice color! I do admit being a Celeste junkie, but azzuri is stunning and oh so Italian.

The '95 TSX I once had came with a threaded steel fork. You swapped yours, Monsieur Bernard?


----------



## thevenet

Oui monsieur, I swapped the fork because I was not confortable with the bike handling with the previous one. I have this bike for the last 12 years and I won't let it go!!!
Passez une bonne journee!!
Thierry


----------



## zwingz

My 2007 Fremont









Adding a 2009 Via Nirone 7 carbon w/ 105 in the next few weeks.


----------



## N I C K

Here's my Infinito


----------



## Shipley

*..and my 928 !*


----------



## spade2you

Looks ready to race, yet still very comfortable!


----------



## Shipley

Worryingly... I can spend hours just looking at it !!

I've just started acquiring Colnagos...but can't bring myself to part with this. Giants, Treks etc can come and go but there's something about the Italian stalions !!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

N I C K said:


> Here's my Infinito


very nice


----------



## Cruisinscoot

Yep... you got the fever. I have it too.


----------



## Ruimteaapje

Hi-end carbon frame
carbon wheels
cheapo crappo gruppo

I don't get it.



Shipley said:


>


----------



## Shipley

Never fear..its all being changed, its what I enjoy doing as a hobby - the current groupset is what I had 'in stock' - It'll all be Campag Chorus very soon.....


----------



## VanillaGorila

I just got done with my build... I'll be upgrading the wheels later.


----------



## Cruisinscoot

Lookin good.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Ahhhhh, the summer !

Up to the hills on a 12-23 cassette.... life is good !


----------



## borre13

*Darn it!!!*

I thought I was manly with a 11-15!!!


----------



## CBar

*Axis - 4 years later*

Just following up to this:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=627717#poststop

Today, 4+ years later she's still running strong! Dumped the crummy Alex wheelset for Mavic CXP33's with 105's hubs and have kept a fat pair of Panaracer 37's on for a while now. She has over 6,700 miles on without issue, other than the crummy Alex wheels.

No lightweight by any means but can get through anything with a smile. Still running the original Ultegra levers, 105 fd, Deore XT rd, MTB cassette and a triple. Just recently put on a Selle An-Atomica saddle, so far so good.

Still lookin' pretty, she shares the dinning room with my Orbea. Whenever any nasty riding is scheduled, the Axis is called on!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

borre13 said:


> I thought I was manly with a 11-15!!!


5 speed cassette ?


----------



## borre13

*oops...*

sorry, I am not that manly...I missed the 2 for the 1...I meant 11-25


----------



## ilmaestro

My '89 Giro with Campy Athena group


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I set up Jagwire Celeste cables on the Bianchi

pimp !

just $15 per set here
https://cgi.ebay.com/Jagwire-Hyper-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item41511f49b2
https://cgi.ebay.com/Jagwire-Hyper-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item45f3ced40d


----------



## fabsroman

Salsa_Lover said:


> I set up Jagwire Celeste cables on the Bianchi
> 
> pimp !
> 
> just $15 per set here
> https://cgi.ebay.com/Jagwire-Hyper-Cables-Brake-Cable-Set-Brake-Road-Celeste-/280533879218?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item41511f49b2
> https://cgi.ebay.com/Jagwire-Hyper-Cables-Derailleur-Set-Shifter-Celeste-New-/300443161613?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item45f3ced40d


Nice. I just might have to buy a set for my FG Lite, but I hardly ride that bike anymore. Just something else to debate, like a set of Campy Shamal tubulars for my C50.


----------



## LostViking

My wife's old '88 Brava has Celeste cables- looks great - tempted to do that as well.

I have a bad case of Matchitis - everything on my bikes has to match up colorwise (incl. the tires! I know it's sickly!) - black, white and red on my Spesh and black, white and Celeste on my Bianchi.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

fabsroman said:


> Nice. I just might have to buy a set for my FG Lite, but I hardly ride that bike anymore. Just something else to debate, like a set of Campy Shamal tubulars for my C50.


fabs, there is a FG Lite on my size in full celeste for sale, I guess it is a 07 model, the seller asks $1350 and it is tempting me.

Is it worth it ? I have never paid that much money for an Aluminum frame ?

edit : it is a 07 model


----------



## fabsroman

Salsa_Lover said:


> fabs, there is a FG Lite on my size in full celeste for sale, I guess it is a 07 model, the seller asks $1350 and it is tempting me.
> 
> Is it worth it ? I have never paid that much money for an Aluminum frame ?
> 
> edit : it is a 07 model


Definitely an 07 model. In late 2007, maybe early 2008, I bought my Liquigas FG Lite for somewhere between $800 and $900. I have no regrest about it and ride it every once in a while. I tried using it for crits for a little bit and just didn't like the way it handled compared to my Arte. So, since the FG is over 2 pounds lighter than my Arte, I have been using it for road racing where there aren't many 90 degree corners and 2+ pounds of weight matters for the climbs.

Most of my training, if you can even call it that nowadays, is done on a Cristallo or C50.

To answer your question, I probably wouldn't spend more than $1,000 on it, but my reason for buying it might have been very different than yours. I wanted another aluminum frame that I could wreck while racing without crying. The FG Lite fit the bill at $1,000 or less. I also wanted a Bianchi.

FYI - I really prefer that all celeste paint scheme versus my mostly bare aluminum. Here is a pic of mine, which I don't think I ever posted to this thread:


----------



## Salsa_Lover

interesting

AFAIK the FG Lite is that expensive because it is an Aluminum/Zinc/Magnesium alloy

However the original model had the 928L curved fork like this one










Did your came with the straight fort or did you change it ?

Maybe that could be the reason why the handling is not that good ? the bike geometry could be better complemented by a curved fork ?


----------



## LostViking

*Do you ride it?*



ilmaestro said:


> My '89 Giro with Campy Athena group


That's a pretty bike - do you ride it - looks to be in great shape. Have a '88 Brava in my garage (wife's bike) - yours looks almost new in comparison. :thumbsup:


----------



## fabsroman

Salsa_Lover said:


> interesting
> 
> AFAIK the FG Lite is that expensive because it is an Aluminum/Zinc/Magnesium alloy
> 
> However the original model had the 928L curved fork like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did your came with the straight fort or did you change it ?
> 
> Maybe that could be the reason why the handling is not that good ? the bike geometry could be better complemented by a curved fork ?


I swapped out the fork for the Ducati fork that had a little more trail and made the steering quicker. Every since then, I have been looking for the straight blade fork like the one on the 207 model. I have seen it once or twice on e-bay and tried to buy it, but never had any luck bidding on it.

I still have the old fork sitting in a box, so I could go back to that fork. Thing is, I like the straight blade forks. All of my other bikes have them.

By the way, the 928L has the FG Lite's curved fork. LOL I don't think a straight fork versus curved fork matters as long as the trail is the same. My curved fork has 41mm of trail and the straight fork has 43mm. One day I will swap the forks and see if it makes a difference. However, right now I am having way too much fun riding my C50.


----------



## spade2you

In action (about to be)










In actual action


----------



## Uncle Jam's Army

Just bought this Bianchi EL-OS on the bay. Can't wait to get it. Never been a fan of the Delta brakes, as I like brakes that actually stop you. They do look unique, though. But I love the way the owner put together the rest of the bike together.
View attachment 207162


View attachment 207163


----------



## FatGut1

My 2003 Campione


----------



## Bill Bikie

*'96 Bianchi mod 1885 alum/hydro/carbon*

So here is my Bianchi ride, though it may not be my favorite bike. I also have a vintage Klein Quantun that is very quick and upright, like an old crit bike. The Klein might just be my favorite ride ( 8spd downtube Campy shifters).

The 1885 has carbon forks and seat stays for comfort, and the bike climbs like a goat. I tried to find a Mono-Q Veloce this summer, but Bianchi sold out. So maybe I'll check out a 2011 this fall.

And I'm a campy guy from way back.


----------



## kbwh

Nice!

On my holiday in Tuscany this summer I saw at the Poggibonsi Bianchi pusher next years B4P top model named Sempre. A sweet bike, which tooks absolutely stunning in Celeste, and will come with Veloce if I'm not very much mistaken. But the Ultegra equipped offering will probably cost the same as the Veloce. I suggest Chorus. The quality remains long after the price is forgotten...


----------



## adjtogo

I just bought a new Celeste Bianchi Infinito with Ultegra 6700 drive train. It is supposed to be here today, and I'll post pics when I pick it up on Saturday. The only colors they offered the Infinito with the Ultegra 6700 was red/white and blue/white. Now they added the Celeste color just within the past month. I won't know until Saturday whether it will be considered a 2010 or a 2011.


----------



## kbwh

Congratulations! There should be subtle differences to the graphics between 2010 and 2011 Infinitos. Mine's a 2010 all right. Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Bill Bikie

kbwh said:


> Nice!
> 
> On my holiday in Tuscany this summer I saw at the Poggibonsi Bianchi pusher next years B4P top model named Sempre. A sweet bike, which tooks absolutely stunning in Celeste, and will come with Veloce if I'm not very much mistaken. But the Ultegra equipped offering will probably cost the same as the Veloce. I suggest Chorus. The quality remains long after the price is forgotten...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My 1885 above does have Centuar levers and a rear derailleur. The rest of the gruppo is Veloce, and works great. Actually...I'd be happy with all Athena on a B-f-P Mono-Q frame


----------



## MetaOrbit

Wow. You guys have a LOT of drool-worthy bikes.

I bought my first road bike about a month ago - been riding it nearly every day since. I had the good fortune to pick up a Bianchi - not as nice as most of yours, but it suits me just fine, and I just LOVE riding it.

It's a leftover Bianchi C2C Via Nirone 7 with compact crank. It has Tiagra components throughout and the frame is aluminum with carbon fork and seatstays. I feel like the carbon seatstays really help with the ride comfort, and of course, I love the paint job/frame design.










I've since added carbon bottle cages and upgraded the front wheel (not by choice, but necessity - damn train tracks). It was built up with the original hub, velocity aerohead rim and some wheelsmith double butted spokes.


----------



## Bill Bikie

*Sweet Ride*



FatGut1 said:


> My 2003 Campione


Now picture your bike with White bar tape...stunning. I prefer white, even if soiling does shore more.


----------



## Bill Bikie

kbwh said:


> Nice!
> 
> On my holiday in Tuscany this summer I saw at the Poggibonsi Bianchi pusher next years B4P top model named Sempre. A sweet bike, which tooks absolutely stunning in Celeste, and will come with Veloce if I'm not very much mistaken. But the Ultegra equipped offering will probably cost the same as the Veloce. I suggest Chorus. The quality remains long after the price is forgotten...


Chorus too pricy, maybe Centuar instead. But definitely Campy, the Shimano levers are just too weird for me, and feel strange. The Campy is the most ergonomically intuitive.


----------



## ChrisA70

*Here is my Bianchi*

Here is my Bianchi Via Nirone I bought for $300 from a friend who paid $1000 for it 8 months ago,:frown2: rode it about 5 times, and put on about 300 miles. Mint condition, so-so sora but for the price I can upgrade it slowly. this is the first bike I have owned with Brifters. I don't see anything wrong with the Sora stuff? The bike is pretty much new so I may have a while before they crap out on me. Trying to get this thing comfortable has been a trip though. I have always riddent a 56/57 frame(all have been steel Treks) this one is a 57cm, but I am having a heck of a time making it fit me. My hands and my butt are taking turns being difficult. New seat going on tomorrow.


----------



## adjtogo

You should really take it to a bike shop and be fir professionally. When I bought my Infinito just over a month ago, I spent well over an hour getting "dialed in" to my "sweet spot". It will really be to your benefit by getting fit rather than playing the guessing game.

As for Sora, I've never ridden them. The lowest group I ever had were 105's on a Klein Aura V about 7 years ago. I've had different models of Ultegra since. 

You can ride the Sora for a while and then upgrade down the road if you need to...once you get the bike dialed in. You may also want to invest in some clipless pedals and bike shoes too. They sure help much more than pedals with straps.

And lastly, if you don't have any road bike clothes, I'd highly recommend them, especially the padded chamois shorts. If you were riding the bike in just regular shorts, no wonder why your butt is sore. You need to buy good quality shorts, not the cheap brands you buy at a local sporting goods department store. Go into a bike shop and ask for their recommendations.

Happy riding!!


----------



## ChrisA70

adjtogo said:


> You should really take it to a bike shop and be fir professionally. When I bought my Infinito just over a month ago, I spent well over an hour getting "dialed in" to my "sweet spot". It will really be to your benefit by getting fit rather than playing the guessing game.
> 
> As for Sora, I've never ridden them. The lowest group I ever had were 105's on a Klein Aura V about 7 years ago. I've had different models of Ultegra since.
> 
> You can ride the Sora for a while and then upgrade down the road if you need to...once you get the bike dialed in. You may also want to invest in some clipless pedals and bike shoes too. They sure help much more than pedals with straps.
> 
> And lastly, if you don't have any road bike clothes, I'd highly recommend them, especially the padded chamois shorts. If you were riding the bike in just regular shorts, no wonder why your butt is sore. You need to buy good quality shorts, not the cheap brands you buy at a local sporting goods department store. Go into a bike shop and ask for their recommendations.
> 
> Happy riding!!


I am going tomorrow to look at getting a set of padded shorts. I wore them way back when and since I got rid of all my stuff, starting fresh. I have about (6) LBS around here. So I have a good shot at finding the right ones.

The pedals on the bike are Look ARC pedals. They have the "Instep" clips in them as my friend kept his cleats for his shoes on his old Trek. I have been looking into shoes and cleats so I can get rid of the straps.

One of my friends where I live is a certified TREK fitting specialist, I am going to ask him to help me out. Hopefully soon, I gotta ride this thing...

Thanks for the input.


----------



## kbwh

503 km to Nidaros (That's Trondheim), just outside my local church this weekend.

Seat bag, compact crank, 1 cm spacer under stem. I seriously need to HTFU.
And sorry about that crank positoned 180 deg out of phase.

Still fiddling a bit with my position (have ordered a 3T Ergonova to try instead of the current 3T Ergosum handlebar), but after getting some manual teraphy on my neck and upper back yesterday I should be able to fiddle with more confidence than before.


----------



## kbwh

*My decommissioned Ti Megatubo CR 10*

Found this picture anno 2006 of my old (p)ride.

Frame: Ti Megatubo 1996 61 cm
Fork: Profile Design BRC threadless, aluminium steerer. I replaced the original carbon/steel threaded fork after a heavy crash in 1997.
Headset: Chris King threadless 1".
Group: Campagnolo Record Titanium 1996 with the necessary upgrades for 10 speed 2002, 175mm cranks, 53/39 and 11-23.
Wheels: Campagnolo Eurus 2003
Tires: Michelin Prorace2, latex tubes. Pretty fat for 23 mm!
Stem ITM Millenium 130mm
Handlebars: ITM Pro 260 46cm (outside-outside)
Seat post: Campagnolo Record Carbon 2000
Seat: Selle Italia Flite 
Pedals: Look PP296 (classic Look, not Keo)
Computer: Campagnolo Ergobrain 10
I tried to keep the bike Celeste and black. Polished aluminium was allowed too.

Boy was my position stretched out back then. Knee well behind pedal spindle, and my long arms well forward.


----------



## redmasi

Milano cafe racer. Just finished staining and mounting this wine crate (Italian red, of course :thumbsup: ). Perfect for a quick spin and picnic!


----------



## Ruimteaapje

kbwh said:


> Found this picture anno 2006 of my old (p)ride.


Whatever became of her? Oh boy she's a beauty!


----------



## aballas

My XC Race rig:

2007 Bianchi Sok 29er... older pic. now has xtr m970 crank & front der...










Also just bought a completely original 2001 XL Boron on ebay... this exact model/spec

 










https://www.bikepedia.com/Quickbike...rand=Bianchi&Model=XL Boron/Daytona&Type=bike

I used to have the same frame years ago...not original parts though...it was a little too big. Selling it was one of my biggest regrets... glad to be getting it back (and in a better size/ condition)!!!


----------



## dclnmurray

My Bianchi. 
Had an Avanti Corsa Pro (1996 vintage) with 8 speed Shimano 600. 
This new bike of mine has 10spd Chorus/Record mix and I am over the moon.
For a four year old bike it is absolute perfect condition and the chap hasn't ridden it this year.
Got it for $1600

View attachment 213326


cheers

Dave


----------



## 928bianchirider

Here is my Bianchi. Got this from my best friend who just happens to be Italian


----------



## spade2you

Very cool. Was that a custom color?


----------



## aballas

Got my all original 2001 XL Boron the other day. The previous owner kept it in AMAZING condition..


----------



## kbwh

Very, very nice, aballas. I'm sure the ride comfort is superb.

---

The 928SL frame is offered in white/orange, at least in Europe, spade2you:
http://www.bianchi.com/global/bikes/bikes_detail.aspx?ProductIDMaster=923


----------



## spade2you

kbwh said:


> The 928SL frame is offered in white/orange, at least in Europe, spade2you:
> http://www.bianchi.com/global/bikes/bikes_detail.aspx?ProductIDMaster=923


I've seen the different colors. Not sure if those are available in the US. The "standard" color was my favorite anyway, so I can't complain too much. I've tossed around the idea of ordering a frame and keeping it around for later, but that will have to wait.


----------



## 928bianchirider

It is a standard color in Italy. I didn't know what color it was until i got the frame



spade2you said:


> Very cool. Was that a custom color?


----------



## ahson

Here's mine. It's one of my ongoing project so that's why you don't see the cables, hoods yet. Working on it ... slowly.


----------



## cph81

2005 Liquigas FC on cheap wheels. Old 10 speeds Record group with Dura Ace FD and FSA Carbon pro crank. Love the frame and record part so much, still riding it after few years. Last pic got all the part remove for "tune up".


----------



## kbwh

*Winter life in the staircase*

A pic of my ride with the new FFWD F2R 240s wheels, Chorus 12-27 cassette, Vittoria Corsa Evo CX 21mm _tubolari_, SwissStop Yellow King pads, and as little handlebar tape as necessary. 6.5 kg as shown.

I've done some 100 km on a 200 m indoor running track (banked turns are ok up to 40 km/h) so far with these wheels. It shall be interesting to learn carbon rim braking in the wet.

But anyway: Bring on the mountains!


----------



## adjtogo

KBWH,

can your seat post be up any higher?

How do you like your rims as oppoesed to the stock rims that came with it? Are they lighter?


----------



## kbwh

If I don't remember wrongly the minimum insertion depth of the 35 cm Record post is 7 cm, so if my assumption is correct I have some 7 cm to spare.

I bought the frame and built the bike up myself. This wheelset is claimed to weigh 1050 g _sans_ skewers. It is with tires and skewers some 700g lighter than my 2003 Eurus clinchers, and more than one kg lighter than the 32 spoke training porkers I shall become much better at using both at our winter track and come slushy spring. 

The F2R is discontinued, btw. The F4R rim is just 100g heavier for the pair, and has no rider weight limit as opposed to the F2R's 80 kg.


----------



## adjtogo

I was just wondering why the seatpost is so high. Seems abnormal, like the frame might be too small for you.


----------



## spade2you

I would agree it _looks_ high, but I'd assume it's fitted correctly and is getting the job done. I'm on the opposite side of the spectum because I use a bit of a short stem due to my slightly stubby arms.


----------



## kbwh

Long legs, long arms, short torso. I'm comfortable. The top tube length is just right for me.

Let me add that the Infinito paint job makes seat posts seem extra long, and that the angle of the shot exaggerates it even more.


----------



## imitsus

kbwh said:


> This wheelset is claimed to weigh 1050 g _sans_ skewers. It is with tires and skewers some 700g lighter than my 2003 Eurus clinchers, and more than one kg lighter than the 32 spoke training porkers I shall become much better at using both at our winter track and come slushy spring.
> 
> The F2R is discontinued, btw. The F4R rim is just 100g heavier for the pair, and has no rider weight limit as opposed to the F2R's 80 kg.


W - O - W!!!

1050...

wow!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cruisinscoot

Nice. Nice light weight too.
I have been wondering how the Celeste bar tape looked on the Infinito. It looks better that white. Who is the maufacturer of that tape you have?


----------



## kbwh

The bar tape came in a box with the current Bianchi Reparto Corse logo on it. A bit on the bright side, at least when brand new.


----------



## LostViking

Sweet! Probably no shortage of mountains in your neck of the woods, but tough weather though.


----------



## tollers

Just picked this up this evening. Took some of my components and bought a Sempre frame, got LBS to build it up for me as i was feeling lazy (and they offered). This is what i came up with.










Not been out on it yet other than the short ride home, but its raining and i have flu so won't get to have proper ride until next weekend.....but...I'm happy


----------



## kbwh

Sempre, SR, Shamal Ultras. Approved.

 


Salsa will soon tell you to HTFU though, since 53/39 & 12-25 obviously is much more hardman than 50/34 & 11-23.  

But get well soon. That bike is in dire need of a ride with you.


----------



## tollers

Thanks kbwh....for both the approval and the get well wishes  Before Salsa come along, let me just say that despite my love of bike porn, my legs still aren't used to mountains. Having recently moved from London to San Francisco i'm learning how to deal with hills and the compact comes in very usefull. Having said that.....i know Salsa would be right! 

Now the sun's out. Please indulge me whilst i take 5 minutes out to be a very proud bike tart


----------



## adjtogo

tollers,

Absolutely in love with it!! You did a fantastic job with the bike!! Gotta love Campy products. Wish I could afford them, but I had to settle for Ultegra 6700 on my Infinito as that's all I could afford. Love the Campy wheels. Do you mind if I ask how much and where you bought them? I have the stock Fulcrum 7's on mine. They're O.K., but if there's one thing I'd like to upgrade to is new wheels like you have.


----------



## tollers

adjtogo said:


> tollers,
> 
> Absolutely in love with it!! You did a fantastic job with the bike!! Gotta love Campy products. Wish I could afford them, but I had to settle for Ultegra 6700 on my Infinito as that's all I could afford. Love the Campy wheels. Do you mind if I ask how much and where you bought them? I have the stock Fulcrum 7's on mine. They're O.K., but if there's one thing I'd like to upgrade to is new wheels like you have.


Sure. I don't mind. Those are the top of the range Campag Allow clinchers (Shamal Ultras). Usually in the US, they are scandalously expensive, but i ordered them Ribble Cycles back home in the UK and had them shipped out. It worked out around $850.

My first road bike had Fulcrum 7's which like you i'd describe as OK. I then upgraded to Campag Zonda's which are now on my Scott. I'd say the difference between Fulcrum 7's and the Zonda's is amazing, but if you're after a wheel upgrade. Perhaps think towards the Fulcrum Racing 3's (broadly equivalent to Zonda, but with a Shimano hub). Planet X in UK have them in sale for $385 which is a bloody bargain and a half. http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/WPFUR3C/fulcrum-racing-3-clincher-wheels

Tollers


----------



## Sharknose

That's a magnificent looking bike. Great job on the build too, it looks like everything was meant to be together on that bike.


----------



## tollers

Sharknose said:


> That's a magnificent looking bike. Great job on the build too, it looks like everything was meant to be together on that bike.


Thank you. I stumbled across a few of your threads (including the Inifinito Sempre composite photo) when i was choosing which frame to buy. Have to give you a little credit 

Tollers


----------



## Cruisinscoot

Nice. Real Nice.


----------



## guyfromgermany

redmasi said:


> Milano cafe racer. Just finished staining and mounting this wine crate (Italian red, of course :thumbsup: ). Perfect for a quick spin and picnic!


Love this bike. Looks great. Chapeau! :thumbsup:


----------



## guyfromgermany

I bought my first road bike about a month ago - been riding it nearly every day since. I had the good fortune to pick up a Bianchi - not as nice as most of yours, but it suits me just fine, and I just LOVE riding it.












Don't worry. It looks fine! :thumbsup:


----------



## guyfromgermany

Looks great with white ribbon and tyres. Maybe an idea for my new Bianchi which I'd like to mount soon for my girl-friend. :thumbsup:


----------



## guyfromgermany

Another nice Infinito. And certainly with great parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Salsa_Lover

very nice bike tollers.

I can only say that I envy you living on a warmer place... here our snow melted away last weekend, but roads and air are still very wet.

I don't have to tell you you have to HTFU, you know that already :thumbsup:


----------



## tollers

Salsa_Lover said:


> very nice bike tollers.
> 
> I can only say that I envy you living on a warmer place... here our snow melted away last weekend, but roads and air are still very wet.
> 
> I don't have to tell you you have to HTFU, you know that already :thumbsup:


Thanks Salsa? Are you back home in the UK then? I spent a very cold xmas with my folks there so am glad to be back in the relative warmth.

I think it's gonna take some time to HTFU. In fact i've decided to rebuild my old ribble with a pansy 30x25 low gear as i've signed up to do this in June. The hills don't frighten me so much, but the altitude :yikes: . Ah well. Do or die


----------



## vladvm

Bianchi Alfana


----------



## rob1035

Playing in some charlotte snow....


----------



## kbwh

*Solitude, 1998*

Bridging up to the break, actually.

Ti Megatubo, Campagnolo Record Titanium, Vittoria Corsa CX _tubolari_ on Ambrosio 32x3. Tutto bene!


----------



## LostViking

kbwh said:


> Bridging up to the break, actually.
> 
> Ti Megatubo, Cmpagnolo Record Titanium, Vittoria Corsa CX _tubolari_ on Ambrosio 32x3. Tutto bene!


Wow, looks like a nice place to ride kbwh!

When was the pic taken?


----------



## kbwh

August '98, or maybe early September. The road is the starkly beautiful RV 44 between Flekkefjord and Egersund in southwestern Norway.


----------



## FatGut1

[IM









Bored! So I threw my Zipps on.


----------



## Ruimteaapje

LostViking said:


> Wow, looks like a nice place to ride kbwh!
> 
> When was the pic taken?


Title says: _solitude, 1998_

"kbwh", that screams for a side view. Are there any in yout photo archive? Ti Megatubo is among my favourite Bianchi frames!


----------



## kbwh

*Side view*

Hi, Ma!


----------



## artaxerxes

*Bianch MegaPro*

Here's my steel MegaPro. Built from a NOS frame I was fortunate enough to find last year. I think it's from 1998, but I'm not sure. Perhaps one of the knowledgable Bianchisti here can provide me with some more info on this frame? Thanks a lot


----------



## keytarjunkie

Just picked mine up today...haven't even adjusted the handlebars or the seat yet. But they're both too high (for me). Can't wait to start riding once the snow goes away in April!


----------



## tbisaacs

Which tires are those? I have a 928 c2c myself.


----------



## padawan716

tbisaacs said:


> Which tires are those? I have a 928 c2c myself.


Those are Vittoria Rubino Pro tires


----------



## keytarjunkie

tbisaacs said:


> Which tires are those? I have a 928 c2c myself.


Yup they are Vittoria Rubino Pro's. They match pretty well  and will hopefully last me a while.


----------



## cinelliguy

*1996 Bianchi Paris-Roubaix Team Bike*

Bianchi team bike and was built of titanium especially for the Paris-Roubaix. I believe that only a 6 or 7 were made. This was ridden by Stefano Zannini and he placed 4th that year, 1996.


----------



## cinelliguy

This is my 1954 Bianchi Freccia, Campagnolo "sport" single wheel derailleur.


----------



## artaxerxes

cinelliguy said:


> Bianchi team bike and was built of titanium especially for the Paris-Roubaix. I believe that only a 6 or 7 were made. This was ridden by Stefano Zannini and he placed 4th that year, 1996.


Wow, fantastic!!! :thumbsup: Where did you find this?


----------



## hairyviking

*Mine!*

Sempre 105... Fell in love with colors. I also like the Celeste, but didn't want to pay that much more just for the campy... Well, for the veloce.


----------



## bnoojin

*money.*



FatGut1 said:


> [IM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bored! So I threw my Zipps on.



that bike is so money, but it doesn't even know it's so money.


----------



## cinelliguy

I found the PR bike though a friend with good Italian connections and speaks the language very well, I am always on the hunt for interesting Bianchis. I have 16 dating from pre-war through a 2006 Bianchi-Liquigas replica and I need to face my addiction.


----------



## kbwh

That PR bike is interesting, but seems to have got some components swapped since Zanini rode it.
I was not aware that Bianchi had more attempts on FS bikes for PR after Museeuws disaster in '94 or '95.


----------



## cinelliguy

Yes, the person who I purchased it from said that he had changed out the crankset and the brakes. Sorry if I represented the bike as original from the team, as it is not. That said, there are parts available to get it correct and I do plan on returning it to that start at least. Just thought you all would find it interesting, On the dating, it is what I was told by the seller and my go between and not found anything to the contrary.


----------



## kbwh

That Ti Megatubo main frame debuted in '95, so '96 not disputed from my point of view. I found this:
http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/my_bianchi/paris roubaix.htm
And here's a story of Museeuws steel FS from '94:
http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=5800


----------



## cinelliguy

Yep, that guys name is Kazu who has that site. He has a very nice collection, good balance of old and new, better documented than mine. Thanks for sending me the links.


----------



## cinelliguy

*1952 Bianchi Tour de France*

Here is my 52 Tour de France, restored.


----------



## DM.Aelis

*My dream bike*

Bianchi 1885 alu/carbon
Record/Chorus 10
Fizik Arione
Thomson stem
Deda Newton classic bend/shallow drop handlebar
Ritchey WCS seatpost
Recent change to SwissStop Green GHP pads for Campy...AWESOME.
SRM Amateur, wired, Campy square taper, my first foray with power training (what a tool!)

Training wheels: Velocity aeroheads, 32 3x Sapim Race, Campagnolo hubs, Gatorskin clinchers

Race wheels: Ambrosio Nemesis 32h, Sapim Race, Campagnolo Record hubs, Challenge Criterium tubulars

I've been passionate about cycling since I discovered it a few years back. I do all my own wrenching, snag all my purchases off of eBay. Generally, it's worked out very well. This is my second bike, and I have my dream bike on a budget! $<2000 for everything listed above. And until I'm no longer a student and have the money for a real dream bicycle (custom steel most likely) I've sufficiently cured my bike lust. The best part is that I enjoy cycling no more or less than before when I started on a mid-80s used steel bike. The sport is about more than the bike. 

That said, I think the 1885 should be on anyone's list as a great aluminum race bike; to rival or exceed the Cannondale Caad series. I couldn't be more happy. Maybe I'll post a review here on the Bianchi forum.


----------



## borre13

do you carry a tubular tire with you? or is it a clincher? Nice bike either way...


----------



## kbwh

cinelliguy said:


> Here is my 52 Tour de France, restored.


Terrific. Just like Coppi's. Such a bike is my lust object for the Strade Bianche, but I'd need a 61cm.


----------



## DM.Aelis

Thank you! Clinchers for training so I'm just carrying patches, a tube, and a tire pump.

Tubulars for racing so no spares, clinchers as a pit wheel.


----------



## spade2you

Very nice 1885. I've thought they'd be great for crit racing....although I don't know if I'll ever be much of a crit guy.


----------



## padawan716

Nice 1885. It's hard to justify upgrading to a new frame when the 1885 remains such a great frame. I don't think I'll ever be able to get rid of mine.


----------



## fabsroman

DM.Aelis said:


> Bianchi 1885 alu/carbon
> Record/Chorus 10
> Fizik Arione
> Thomson stem
> Deda Newton classic bend/shallow drop handlebar
> Ritchey WCS seatpost
> Recent change to SwissStop Green GHP pads for Campy...AWESOME.
> SRM Amateur, wired, Campy square taper, my first foray with power training (what a tool!)
> 
> Training wheels: Velocity aeroheads, 32 3x Sapim Race, Campagnolo hubs, Gatorskin clinchers
> 
> Race wheels: Ambrosio Nemesis 32h, Sapim Race, Campagnolo Record hubs, Challenge Criterium tubulars
> 
> I've been passionate about cycling since I discovered it a few years back. I do all my own wrenching, snag all my purchases off of eBay. Generally, it's worked out very well. This is my second bike, and I have my dream bike on a budget! $<2000 for everything listed above. And until I'm no longer a student and have the money for a real dream bicycle (custom steel most likely) I've sufficiently cured my bike lust. The best part is that I enjoy cycling no more or less than before when I started on a mid-80s used steel bike. The sport is about more than the bike.
> 
> That said, I think the 1885 should be on anyone's list as a great aluminum race bike; to rival or exceed the Cannondale Caad series. I couldn't be more happy. Maybe I'll post a review here on the Bianchi forum.


That is a really nice bike. I've been wanting one in the celeste color.

I've got a 2005 Bianchi FG Lite set up with Campy Record 10 and a Cannondale CAAD5 with Mirage/Centaur 10, and the Bianchi is a LOT better than the Cannondale. A LOT. Then, my Colnagos are a LOT better than the Bianchi. Now, if I can find a decent Bianchi or Colnago frame on e-bay for not too much money, I just might get rid of that Cannondale frame at my in-laws 1,500 miles away, which I will probably be riding this weekend and a little next week. If it wasn't snowing/raining like crazy, I would have thrown one of the other bikes on the truck and taken it down there instead of riding the CAAD5.


----------



## Cruisinscoot

cinelliguy said:


> Here is my 52 Tour de France, restored.


Very nice... I am a sucker for vintage bikes. This one is as old as me and looking a lot better.


----------



## cinelliguy

*1951 Paris-Roubaix Proto shifter Bianchi*

Here is another one from my garage and what story I have on it.

Description from www.campyonly.com

Reader Nigel Scott sent these photos from his home in Dorset, England, of his very unusual 1951 Bianchi with a prototype of the "Paris Roubaix" rod-shifting derailleur. This setup was very short-lived--1951 was the first year of production for the Gran Sport derailleur, which set the basic format for the cable-activated, dual-pulley derailleur that Campagnolo stuck with for the next 40 or so years, and rod-shifters quickly dropped out of sight. 

Update September 2002:
Nigel reports that he has sold this bike to a new owner in Califoria. Britain's loss is California's gain . . . 

Campagnolo's first successful derailleur had been the "Cambio Corsa," which used a system of seatstay-mounted control rods to loosen the rear quick release and then move the chain back and forth with a "fork" device. The fork sat around the chain on top of the chainstay, so that shifting occurred when backpedaling; since it had no jockey pulleys, the wheel moved back and forth to take up slack in the chain. Once the shift was complete, the quick release was re-tightened, and the rider could start pedaling again.

The Paris Roubaix was introduced later, and refined the Cambio Corsa into a single control lever. It shifted in the same manner as the Cambio Corsa.

The shifter on Nigel's bike is usually described as a prototype, but he reports that a number of similarly equipped Bianchis were imported into England--some are still on the road today, and at least one is being ridden daily.

The shifter moves the shifting action to the run of chain below the chainstay (like the derailleurs we use today), so that shifting takes place while pedaling forward--a definite advance over the earlier rod shifters.


----------



## LePatron

*Another 1885*

Here's my newly built-up '08 1885. Just finished installing Centaur ultra-shifts to replace the hand me down '08 Centaur power shifts. Added a dual pivot rear caliper, just need to install green SwissStop pads and I'm all done. 

View attachment 222510

View attachment 222511


----------



## tbisaacs

*My 2007 928 C2C*

53cm. Just put a set of 2011 Easton EA90 SLX's on her.


----------



## DM.Aelis

I like that celeste! If I could change one thing on my bike, the black to celeste paint would be it!


----------



## guyfromgermany

Hello together,

enclosed my new achievment. I saw the Bianchi EV3 frame last year in Southern Italy standig funereally and alone in a shop's dark corner.
Now my little beauty is mounted with:
Campa Record 10s, Campa Zonda wheels, Ritchey WCS handle bar and stem and fully carbon fork and seat post.
It's for my girl friend and the bar still has to be fixed in matters of height and inclination.

Greetings from sunny Friedrichshafen, Lake Constance, Germany
Excuse my bad English...


----------



## kbwh

Lucky girlfriend!

And happy 200 Friedrichshafen! Sending up Zeppeliners and Dorniers in celebration!


----------



## guyfromgermany

I'm entirely flabbergasted. You know my hometown and its history...:thumbsup:


----------



## hairyviking

I am flabbergasted that you said flabbergasted.... not bad english at all.


----------



## Ruimteaapje




----------



## os72




----------



## guyfromgermany

I'd like to introduce two of my steel bolides:
1. Bianchi EL Triathlon 26" (1997) with Chours/Record mix 9s and Campagnolo Vento wheels. And cut "deer antler" - look at former pictures!
2. Bianchi Genius (1995) with Record 8s and Campagnolo Shamal wheels.
Both enjoy their retirement to the full and on some sunny summerdays they've got refreshing rides.


----------



## Ruimteaapje

The EL looks great and very period correct with the ITM TT bars, etc. Are both wheels 26"?


----------



## guyfromgermany

Yes, both are 26". Thanks for your compliment.

Kind regards


----------



## kbwh

Those four last machines shown are all worth a drool or three. 

I had Shamals (tubulars) like the ones on the Genius on a TSX, and I also used them for the 540 km Trondheim-Oslo _brevet_ in 1999. Fast feeling wheels.


----------



## artaxerxes

guyfromgermany said:


> I'd like to introduce two of my steel bolides:
> 1. Bianchi EL Triathlon 26" (1997) with Chours/Record mix 9s and Campagnolo Vento wheels. And cut "deer antler" - look at former pictures!
> 2. Bianchi Genius (1995) with Record 8s and Campagnolo Shamal wheels.
> Both enjoy their retirement to the full and on some sunny summerdays they've got refreshing rides.


Wow, fantastic bikes!:thumbsup: Now, i'm jealous...


----------



## DarkoBWM

os72 said:


>


Excuse my Bianchi ignorance (I'm a specialized guy), but what model is that? I was looking on their website and it seems their "racing bikes" go from $9,000 to $3,000. Really no inbetween lol


----------



## kbwh

os72's is the new top model for 2011, the Oltre.










Should anyone have a size 59 in this color in surplus I'll pick it up, no problem.


----------



## os72

It is an Oltre (frameset) built up with Sram Red.


----------



## stumiller

Here goes mine. There is no Bianchi page on MTBR so I threw them in with my road bike.....
One Steel
One Aluminum
One Carbon


----------



## kwikryder

A five month project finally completed 




























16lbs exactly.


----------



## kwikryder

BTW, +1 to TexasCycleSports for the great deal on the Campy Record 11 group set.


----------



## DarkoBWM

os72 said:


> It is an Oltre (frameset) built up with Sram Red.


Grats on the beautiful bike man. I like it so much, it got me looking into Bianchis...


----------



## LostViking

Sure is purty!


----------



## kbwh

That Ducati is nice. 
Must admit that I've never seen riser bars on a road bike before. What are they?


----------



## kwikryder

FSA K-Wing


----------



## shedman

*One for posterity*

My retro ride. Who would have thought brown could work! I built this up 18 months ago and got hooked. It is a shima-NO 600 group but it was floating around the shed and needed a nice frame to work with. I believe it's a 1981 Nuovo Touring but it rides like a racer anyway, just twitchy in the steering. (Now has brown cotton tape on HB)
My other retro is a celeste TSX - also a ripper.


----------



## clayton.cole23

*My italian Racer*

Bought this second hand from and Italian store in the Veneto region. Added the williams wheels. Fast....


----------



## will bowden

I don't know much about my Bianchi, I've wanted one for years and this appeared on ebay not far from me so I snapped it up for £150. Everything works, wheels are nice and true with no rim wear. There are a couple of small chips on the paintwork but generally its very tidy. 

There are a couple of stickers on the frame, made in italy and tubi Bianchi calibrati 1-20. Does that mean anything to anyone?




























Will


----------



## LostViking

*88 Bianchi Brava*

View attachment 226000


1988 Bianchi Brava

Wanted to sell it, but wife vetoed - perhaps she will actually ride it now...


----------



## b4_ford

1987 Volpe. 26 pounds of steelie goodness.


----------



## spade2you

Hopefully Monday or Tuesday I'll have new pics of my TT bike. Installing a power crank and Garmin 500. Would have LOVED to stick with Campy, but it'll be a Quarq with Sram up front.


----------



## spade2you

Same 928 T-Cube as last year. The bike did well at the last race, but I did not. Panicked in the crosswinds and got guttered. Trying to catch up on the climb (into a 30mph head wind) before I gave up and linked up with some stragglers to get home and out of the miserable race ASAP. :cryin:


----------



## kbwh

At least you looked sharp!


----------



## spade2you

Ha! I certainly _looked_ like I could ride. Had I not been popped off in the crosswinds, I should have done a lot better, although climbing into such a strong wind was more of a power climber's finish. Last year, under much less wind, I was able to jump about 20 slots on the climb. 

I thought about doing some sort of victory pose at the finish to be cheesy, but I was so tired and miserable that I just wanted to cross the line and stop.


----------



## kbwh

What worse is: Upon scrutiny I do think see a violation of *Rule 37* there.


----------



## spade2you

kbwh said:


> What worse is: Upon scrutiny I do think see a violation of *Rule 37* there.


I generally do under with my M Frames, but the Jawbones seem to be a little tighter at the moment and the straps feel a bit too snug on them. Then again, I'm also using a compact.....


----------



## spade2you

Another disaster race. Simply put, it was too cold for my lungs and the wind was entirely too strong for me this early in the season. Had a decent time trial, but the road race and crit were abysmal. Between the strong field and strong winds, I was toast and contemplated abandoning before the crit. Almost DFL.


----------



## kbwh

May I suggest a Vlaanderen vacation next March?

Also you make me look fat, which is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## spade2you

Yeah, I'm very thin. Good power to weight, but very modest overall power. Surprisingly, I seem to do well in the ITT for being such a small rider. Hopefully I can get a little redemption in an upcoming uphill time trial in a few weeks.


----------



## Greenduck

tollers said:


> Thanks kbwh....for both the approval and the get well wishes  Before Salsa come along, let me just say that despite my love of bike porn, my legs still aren't used to mountains. Having recently moved from London to San Francisco i'm learning how to deal with hills and the compact comes in very usefull. Having said that.....i know Salsa would be right!
> 
> Now the sun's out. Please indulge me whilst i take 5 minutes out to be a very proud bike tart


Very nice!! Love the graphics on this bike. Also looks very proportionate. Now just put on a 50mm wheelset and this goes from awesome to epic


----------



## jpdigital

*Infinito, my labour of love.*

Full Campagnolo mix; Zonda wheels w/ Veloflex tires & latex innertubes; Deda bar & stem; Fizik saddle & seatpost; all kinds of other cool stuff & small details here and there...


----------



## vladvm

Celeste or nothing


----------



## spade2you

vladvm said:


> Celeste or nothing


When you're a racer and on a team, it's much easier to match to standard black and white bikes. In the US at least, it's even hard to get decent celeste clothing and helmets. Most companies aren't offering celeste components, either.


----------



## jpdigital

vladvm said:


> Celeste or nothing


Well at least the Michelin Latex inner tubes I installed are Celeste.


----------



## jpdigital

spade2you said:


> When you're a racer and on a team, it's much easier to match to standard black and white bikes. In the US at least, it's even hard to get decent celeste clothing and helmets. Most companies aren't offering celeste components, either.


Yes, this is indeed a team bike from my LBS, and blue/black/white are team colours. Spade2you makes a valid point when team colours come into play.


----------



## jpdigital

*built with a purpose*

It looks like everything you put into this build has a very specific function, and you put a lot of thought into each component.

I like it alot!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ie_benitez




----------



## LostViking

@ie-benitez - Great pics of a beautiful bike - enjoy!


----------



## ie_benitez

LostViking said:


> @ie-benitez - Great pics of a beautiful bike - enjoy!



thanks


----------



## borre13

Awesome Bike, have the same frame and been thinking of going Sram Force to change my aging 7800...Question, I have a different fork than yours; yours says "alucarbon" does it have an alloy steerer?


----------



## ie_benitez

borre13 said:


> Awesome Bike, have the same frame and been thinking of going Sram Force to change my aging 7800...Question, I have a different fork than yours; yours says "alucarbon" does it have an alloy steerer?


Yes alloy steer..... SRAM force is great do it


----------



## Cruisinscoot

Nice... Very nice.


----------



## kbwh

Very very nice. I was soo close to buying a Mono-Q frame last spring, but ended up with an Infinito.


----------



## pickled

Here's my outgoing Bianchi via Nirone. 2009 vintage.
Shown here brand new.
Currently has a a white seat and dirty white bar tape. Looks good though and has served me very well.
I have a Sempre on order. Should be here next week!


----------



## turbo2369

Here's my 1885 Alu/Carbon build. Just finished up with it today, but unfortunately it has been pouring rain here so it's maiden voyage and subsequent tweaking will have to wait until tomorrow. Campy Chorus 11 speed gruppo, Time iClic carbon pedals, Ciinelli bars and stem, Fizik saddle and seatpost, Boyd racing wheels with Conti GP4000s.


----------



## BruBar

My first bike was an entry sora road bike and it was a good ride for 5 years. Last year my wife gave the gren light for a new one, my first choise was a Via Nirone, but because of a great preorder price i went for a Felt F75. But the F75 was not meent to be, because of fork ishues i would have to wait till June, so i canceled the order one month aggo and now im a happy owner of one Via Nirone 7, colud not worked out better.


----------



## spade2you

I don't usually run these wheels on the T-Cube, but I decided to give them a shot during an uphill time trial. Wasn't even close to the winning time in my category, but should be easier to improve for next year.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl

you really should put a NSFW warning on these pictures! i'be just spent the last 15 minutes drooling over them! sweet ride, enjoy it!


----------



## pickled

Here is my new Sempre.
I've had Centaur put on it instead of the usual Veloce and I have to say it was worth every penny.


----------



## kbwh

Very very nice.
I do recommend to consult Rule 8, though.


----------



## pickled

Yeah I was aware some people are funny about seat and bar tape matching. 
However I don't like celeste bar tape. Less is more you know. 
I was going to have a White seat but they don't do the arrow head in pure White. And I wanted to try one out. It turns out to be pretty comfortable so it's staying!


----------



## KM1.8T

Looks familiar,


----------



## pickled

Hmm, looks like you spent a bit more on the gruppo than I did! Nice!


----------



## jpdigital

*Gorgeous Sempre.*



pickled said:


> Here is my new Sempre.
> I've had Centaur put on it instead of the usual Veloce and I have to say it was worth every penny.


Very well thought-out bike. Also, I just put a set of Zondas on my Infinito. Nice wheels indeed!!


----------



## kbwh

*A friend's 928 SL IASP*

He had a 928 SL, but we found a rather large crack at the bottom bracket. The frame was replaced under the new (from 2010) 5 year warranty scheme, but they would not move the equipment over.
We cut the seat post and moved the parts last night. 10 speed Campagnolo Record, Deda stem, Zipp bars, SI SLR saddle,training wheels. Bar tape shall become Celeste, and he'll put a chain on too.

(Pardon my Infinito right, and the crap quality iPhone pic.)


----------



## spade2you

At the Joe Martin uphill time trial. Did alright, but hammered way too hard at the start.










At a local crit. Sitting 5th wheel at that moment. Did ok, but a crash forced me to get gapped.


----------



## kbwh

*An out of focus 928 SL and my Infinito*

From a 82 km 3-up TTT last Sunday. 
The two other blokes do triathlons, and are entered into the Norseman event on August 6. The Norseman is a qualifying race for the Ironman.
We were abmyssal, at times the longest three rider TT team ever, but the workout was great.


----------



## killer59

My new Oltre.

View attachment 231755


----------



## Lolamunky

I am super jealous of that Oltre. What state are you in, and were you able to test ride the frame first?


----------



## killer59

I living in Minneapolis. I went to Grand Performance in St.Paul. I did not test ride before buying the frame. I have had many Bianchi's and I love the way they ride.


----------



## P911

here's my first bianchi via nirone 7
















now after upgraded into BBB seatpost, seller royal saddle, and mavic aksium wheel


----------



## defmut

2011 Bianchi Zurigo. My everyday commuter bike.


----------



## briandk

This is my 2008 Bianchi Via Nirone 7 C2C. I bought it early 2009 and have since rode just under 4500 km on it, much of it last year.

It's a mix of Ultegra, 105 and FSA components. Difference from original are the Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL wheels that I bought for this season, Look Keo Sprint pedals, Ultegra cassette and the Fizik Arione Wingflex saddle.


----------



## Dead Fingers

killer59 said:


> I living in Minneapolis. I went to Grand Performance in St.Paul. I did not test ride before buying the frame. I have had many Bianchi's and I love the way they ride.


I am in St. Paul and was wondering how their service is? I take it it was a good experience?


----------



## killer59

The best around! Dan Casebeer (the owner) is the best!


----------



## spade2you

Not a great picture, but from my camera phone. It broke my heart to put a Sram on my Campy bike, but I needed a power meter. Taking it out for the big one on Saturday. No pressure.


----------



## spade2you




----------



## y tin

*chrome*

Still got this one


----------



## BianchiTyler

*My 2011 Sempre 105*

I have just put blackburn carbon cages on it and am getting new Mavic ksyrium SL's put on Friday with pro3 race tires. I can't wait. I will post more pics with the Sl's probably Monday or Tuesday. 

Blackburn CF cages
Planetbikes- turboflash 1 watt
Cateye Strada Wireless computer
Cateye HL-EL 135 front light
Lizard Skins DSP premium bar tape
Ultegra 6700 pedals
(coming soon) 
Mavic Ksyrium Sl Wheels-
Michelin Pro3 Race tiree


----------



## gleasmanj

*new score*

just got this from a garage sale a couple of days ago. looks like an '88 campione d'italia from my research. i think all original except for the temporary replacement tires. i think this will officially be my first project. 

quattro group - index/friction shifters
quattro modolo brakes
durex ambrosia 19 wheels
selle italia bianchi saddle
ITM handlebars

any info on this model would be greatly appreciated. not sure if i want to keep it all original or play around with newer components.


----------



## JKLEE

Thanks


----------



## Chico2000

My 1991(?) Bianchi Alfana. Prestige tubing w/ 105 groupo. Downtube shifters!


----------



## firemanj92

very classy


----------



## spade2you

Another TT. Bike performed well. My performance was on the mediocre side.


----------



## vladvm

beautiful bikes! some of you look too fat on your bikes j/k


----------



## Dhr.Theissen

Hello, i am Dirk from Belgium!. I currently ride a 2011 Bianchi Via Nirone Veloce. I only change the original San Marco saddle into a Fizik Arione Kium. Very happy with my new ride, bought it about 4 months ago after i rode a 2007 Bianchi Via Nirone Celsete with Sora. Then we have another Bianchi from my brother, but i dont now the year, model and.. it is.. Hope you guys can help me to sort it out.. Here are some Pics!.


----------



## Zeeley

here my 2010 Nirone with some modifications....


----------



## y tin

@ Dhr Theissen
Nice Nirone Veloce. What like are those reparto corse wheels. Are they heavy? Comparable with?
Thanks.


----------



## Lowecifer

Dhr.Theissen said:


> Hello, i am Dirk from Belgium!. I currently ride a 2011 Bianchi Via Nirone Veloce. I only change the original San Marco saddle into a Fizik Arione Kium. Very happy with my new ride, bought it about 4 months ago after i rode a 2007 Bianchi Via Nirone Celsete with Sora. Then we have another Bianchi from my brother, but i dont now the year, model and.. it is.. Hope you guys can help me to sort it out.. Here are some Pics!.


Looks like it might be a 1995 Reparto Corse TSX


----------



## spade2you

vladvm said:


> beautiful bikes! some of you look too fat on your bikes j/k


I'll try to lose a little more weight.


----------



## kbwh

Yeah, you (too) are way too fat, spade.



Lowecifer said:


> Looks like it might be a 1995 Reparto Corse TSX


Not sure about that. I had an appx '95 TSX that had the gear cable routing internal in the chain stay.

@Dhr.Theissen: Can you post a picture of the (frame material) sticker just below the seat tube/top tube lug?


----------



## Dhr.Theissen

y tin said:


> @ Dhr Theissen
> Nice Nirone Veloce. What like are those reparto corse wheels. Are they heavy? Comparable with?
> Thanks.


I dont really now that, but they are not very light. I'm gotta wheight them.


----------



## Dhr.Theissen

kbwh said:


> Yeah, you (too) are way too fat, spade.
> 
> 
> Not sure about that. I had an appx '95 TSX that had the gear cable routing was internal in the chain stay.
> 
> @Dhr.Theissen: Can you post a picture of the (frame material) sticker just below the seat tube/top tube lug?


Ok, guys, i will post a picture today!. Thank you


----------



## jmess

This is my first cross bike and I have been impressed at how well it rides in general. Being able to mix gravel and asphalt roads into my rides adds some fun and adventure.










Gravel can be your friend.


----------



## KM1.8T

My TSX does have the rear cable routed inside the chain stay, it is a 95' It would help to have a photo of the sticker on the seat tube.


----------



## Dhr.Theissen

Ok, here's the picture.


----------



## KM1.8T

Well now we know it is not a TSX.


----------



## pickled

Here's an update on my Sempre.
I've started Time Trialling this year, so I've sourced some Planet X carbon clinchers and I put some Deda aero bars on when I'm competing.
I'm quite pleased with how it looks. I've moved the saddle forwards a bit to get me in a better position. I've also got a white san marco arrowhead on order.
Got my 10mile time down from 28 to 25:30


----------



## Dhr.Theissen

Ok, have my first big update on my bike. I could do a great deal on Token c50a wheels!. They arent the best wheels on the market but i've heard a couple of good comments on them. So, here they are on the bike. Don't now what to do with the graffics yet..


----------



## Lolamunky

You need celeste tape and the saddle I am selling 

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/2523170677.html


----------



## kbwh

@jmess:
I use my infinito for asphalt/gravel. 25mm Conti GP4seasons @85/90 psi for my 73 kg. 
Yesterday's loop here, with appx 3/5 gravel: Cyclemeter-Cycle-20110731-1319.kml - Google Maps


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Here is my new, 2012 Bianchi Infinito. (I need to take better pictures though...those will be coming later).

I picked her up Saturday afternoon and I took her out Sunday morning for a 65 easy-miles ride. The handling is very stable and comfortable. I am still trying to get used to the gearing in the Ultegra compact cranks. My other two road bikes have 53-39 cranks, so the gearing is a little different.

I will post more detailed pics as soon as I stop riding her!










BTW, here are my other two road bikes:

A 2001 Litespeed classic:










And a 1989 Bottecchia SLX...


----------



## BianchiTyler

bottecchia_eja said:


> Here is my new, 2012 Bianchi Infinito. (I need to take better pictures though...those will be coming later).
> 
> I picked her up Saturday afternoon and I took her out Sunday morning for a 65 easy-miles ride. The handling is very stable and comfortable. I am still trying to get used to the gearing in the Ultegra compact cranks. My other two road bikes have 53-39 cranks, so the gearing is a little different.
> 
> I will post more detailed pics as soon as I stop riding her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, here are my other two road bikes:
> 
> A 2001 Litespeed classic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a 1989 Bottecchia SLX...


Those are three beautiful bikes! I really like the Bottecchia in white and red. Sweet bar tape too! I also have a compact crank and I have decided that I like it.


----------



## kbwh

(t)Here she is again standing over by the ...flowerpot. 
Wheels are the 2003 Eurus and tires 25 mm Conti GP4seasons. Latex tubes. Gravel bliss next.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

BianchiTyler said:


> Those are three beautiful bikes! I really like the Bottecchia in white and red. Sweet bar tape too! I also have a compact crank and I have decided that I like it.


Thanks Tyler. 

The Bottecchia is my sentimental favorite. 

I am beginning to get used to the compact crank. I find that I can stay seated on parts of climbs where I had to stand up on the pedals.n:thumbsup:

My concern is how i will "feel" when I ride the Bottecchia and the Litespeed. Will I still be able to hammer the bigger cranks. We will see, but for the time being I can't stop riding the Bianchi.


----------



## BianchiTyler

NIce Picture. Bike looks great.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

*Technically not Bianchi....*

...but still celeste (sorta)...


----------



## kbwh

Those are sweet.

The gravel enthusiast cannot be afraid of getting all grimy.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

kbwh said:


> Those are sweet.
> 
> The gravel enthusiast cannot be afraid of getting all grimy.


Nice shot!


----------



## alaris

bottecchia_eja said:


> ...but still celeste (sorta)...


@bottechia_eja:

1969 Bizzarini Manta. Damn!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bottecchia_eja

alaris said:


> @bottechia_eja:
> 
> 1969 Bizzarini Manta. Damn!! :thumbsup:


Oh yeah!!! :thumbsup:

I wonder how my Bianchi would ride on a roof rack atop the Bizzarini. No need to worry about low bridges.


----------



## prspect06

*'11 Infinito*

w/ Soul 2.0sl wheels


----------



## bottecchia_eja

prspect06 said:


> w/ Soul 2.0sl wheels


Wheels look great..let's us know how they ride.

BTW, I noticed that you mounted your Garmin sensor with the speed pick-up arm pointing up. Did you not have enough clearance to install it with the arm down?

I installed mine with the arm down and the magnet on the spoke on the drive side. Amazingly enough, the sensor does pick up the signal from the magnet. My only problem is that the magnet on the crank arm is a bit too far from the sensor so I had mount the magnet on top of a small rubber block, in order to bring it closer to the sensor. It works fine, but I don't like the "look."

I have not had the same issue with the mounting of the sensor on my other two bikes.


----------



## prspect06

Bottecchia, The sensor you see is for my Cateye doubke wireless. I have no experience with Garmin. 

I'm glad you like the wheels.




bottecchia_eja said:


> Wheels look great..let's us know how they ride.
> 
> BTW, I noticed that you mounted your Garmin sensor with the speed pick-up arm pointing up. Did you not have enough clearance to install it with the arm down?
> 
> I installed mine with the arm down and the magnet on the spoke on the drive side. Amazingly enough, the sensor does pick up the signal from the magnet. My only problem is that the magnet on the crank arm is a bit too far from the sensor so I had mount the magnet on top of a small rubber block, in order to bring it closer to the sensor. It works fine, but I don't like the "look."
> 
> I have not had the same issue with the mounting of the sensor on my other two bikes.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

prspect06 said:


> Bottecchia, The sensor you see is for my Cateye doubke wireless. I have no experience with Garmin.
> 
> I'm glad you like the wheels.


Ha! No wonder it looks like it was positioned differently from mine. :thumbsup:

Yes, good looking wheels, all you now need are some Michelin Pro3 in Celeste green.


----------



## spade2you

Love that Bizzarini Manta!!! Too bad I can't fit my bikes in it.


----------



## redbird13

my new to me Bianchi I just picked up today


----------



## bottecchia_eja

redbird13 said:


> my new to me Bianchi I just picked up today


Very, very nice. 

Welcome to the club. :thumbsup:


----------



## cinelliguy

*2010 928 with Boyd 50mm, SRAM Force*

2010 928 with Boyd 50mm, SRAM Force


----------



## bottecchia_eja

cinelliguy said:


> 2010 928 with Boyd 50mm, SRAM Force


Very nice. That's a seriously wicked looking bicicletta.:thumbsup:

Quick question, do you plan to cut or trim down the steerer tube?


----------



## Kodi Crescent

That extra steerer tube is for when you get old and stiff!


----------



## cinelliguy

Only had the bike for about 4 mo. Yep now time to cut the steer tube, yep.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Kodi Crescent said:


> That extra steerer tube is for when you get old and stiff!


LOL ... in that case I better ask my LBS to add a couple mor einches to my bike's steerer tube. 

BTW, I got your PM, thanks for writing...I'll answer it when I come back from my Sunday ride.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

cinelliguy said:


> Only had the bike for about 4 mo. Yep now time to cut the steer tube, yep.


I was going to cut mine...but after reading Kodi's post...maybe I will keep it as it is.


----------



## spade2you

Very nice SL. There might be one in my future one of these days.


----------



## Kodi Crescent

I'm not going to cut mine! I wish I had that much to play with. Bike fit has been problematic, but I'm hoping the Infinito will solve all those problems.


----------



## y tin

Latest one from me.
I don't normally ride it with the boras (my race wheels), usually it's just on mavic kysriums, but I figure it takes a better pic with the boras.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

y tin said:


> Latest one from me.
> I don't normally ride it with the boras (my race wheels), usually it's just on mavic kysriums, but I figure it takes a better pic with the boras.


Love the wheels! Well done :thumbsup:


----------



## LePatron

Nice 1885! What year? I love my '08 (carbon rear stays). Perfect criterium bike.


----------



## CycleMax

*2000 RC whats this???*

Please anyone? Any idea what this one is, I just bought it on ebay, I wont get to see it for another month as its in England and I'm in Ireland, seller said 2000 RC with full Mirage gruppo but doesn't know the model (or he actually thinks Reparto Corse is the model  ) 
I gave €460 which includes look Celeste spd pedals, spares set Ambrosia wheels, spare tyres, Vittoria shoes (my Size by chance  ) and fitted sigma computer so I think I've done ok.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

CycleMax said:


> Please anyone? Any idea what this one is, I just bought it on ebay, I wont get to see it for another month as its in England and I'm in Ireland, seller said 2000 RC with full Mirage gruppo but doesn't know the model (or he actually thinks Reparto Corse is the model  )
> I gave €460 which includes look Celeste spd pedals, spares set Ambrosia wheels, spare tyres, Vittoria shoes (my Size by chance  ) and fitted sigma computer so I think I've done ok.


Can you get teh serial number from the seller? That is usually the easiest way to identify the bike's model.

Nice bike and good deal on the price.

Benvenuto to the "Passione Celeste" :thumbsup:


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl

i think it's a mega pro L. the sticker above the chain ring should confirm this. as it's in team colours, i think the sticker on the top tube near the seat tube should read "professional cycling team"... nice frame, just watch out for cracks in the down tube near the bottom bracket.


----------



## CycleMax

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> i think it's a mega pro L. the sticker above the chain ring should confirm this. as it's in team colours, i think the sticker on the top tube near the seat tube should read "professional cycling team"... nice frame, just watch out for cracks in the down tube near the bottom bracket.


Thanks Iwanna, i think you may be right by the look of the way the downtube thickens towards BB, all the pics i could find of the mega pros seem to have different forks, mainly carbon and these look like steel to me.
love the forum name btw


----------



## tommignon

*1981 Japanese Bianchi*

I picked it up at a Garage sale for 2 dollars. I replaced the tires and Saddle and road it. I then took it to the LBS and had the wheels trued. It has been repainted and the front wheel has been replaced. So I replaced the Down Tube Shifters with Bar ends.

I love it.


----------



## CycleMax

I'm just being impatient in my excitement bottechia, My sister is picking it up from the seller on sunday and then i can get all the details even though it will be late sept when i get my hands on it.


----------



## CycleMax

2 dollars!!!!!!!!! wow!! you should have bought a lotto ticket on your way home, that was definitely your lucky day, nice ride


----------



## jmitro

2011 Via Nirone 7 with Shimano 105.

After a 20+ yr hiatus, I just got back into cycling at age 39. I really like the feel of this bike. It feels solid, comfortable, stable, and the drivetrain is nice and quiet. My only gripe is the 22 pound weight. So I've been debating whether I should upgrade the bike's entire components or sell it and purchase a carbon-framed Bianchi (Infinito or Sempre or older 928). I guess I could cannabalize parts from my 2005 Giant TCR Advanced Team bike (shown below)

Anybody know the weight of the aluminum frame (size 57cm) and fork?





































2005 Giant TCR Advanced Tmobile team bike (sub 16 pounds)


----------



## jmitro

Finally got a photo with the new Mavic Aksium wheels and celeste Vittoria Rubinos.
Also, shorter 100mm Deda stem, red Look Keo Classic pedals, and cut the steerer tube about 12mm.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

jmitro said:


> Finally got a photo with the new Mavic Aksium wheels and celeste Vittoria Rubinos.
> Also, shorter 100mm Deda stem, red Look Keo Classic pedals, and cut the steerer tube about 12mm.


Nicely done. May I suggest Celeste brake hoods? I think they would complement your bike's overall look.

Did you get your Vittoria Rubino tires online? How do you like them? I have MIchelin Pro3 in my Infinito (in Celeste, of course) but as much as I like the Michelins (I have them in all my other bikes) they are pricey and don't seem to last as long as other tires. I read here that Michelin is unveiling a new version of the Pro3, using a longer lasting compound.

Again, nicely done...:thumbsup:


----------



## jmitro

Thanks for the compliments.
I bought the tires at my LBS. I looked online for Michelins in celeste, but couldn't ever find any. Do you have a link or source? The Rubinos are adequate, maybe a little under-grippy. They have, so far, protected me from flatting, even on the gravel roads I occasionally encounter in rural Oklahoma.

I'm not too fond of the red pedals either....they should ideally be grey or black. But I guess they complement the tiny patches of red on the bike.

In regards to the celeste hoods, I've thought about that. But I think it might be a little TOO much celeste, as I just bought a celeste fi:zi'k Alliante saddle. Who knows, it's a bike in progress. A year from now, I might have moved up to an Infinito or Sempre


----------



## bottecchia_eja

jmitro said:


> Thanks for the compliments.
> I bought the tires at my LBS. I looked online for Michelins in celeste, but couldn't ever find any. Do you have a link or source? The Rubinos are adequate, maybe a little under-grippy. They have, so far, protected me from flatting, even on the gravel roads I occasionally encounter in rural Oklahoma.
> 
> I'm not too fond of the red pedals either....they should ideally be grey or black. But I guess they complement the tiny patches of red on the bike.
> 
> In regards to the celeste hoods, I've thought about that. But I think it might be a little TOO much celeste, as I just bought a celeste fi:zi'k Alliante saddle. Who knows, it's a bike in progress. A year from now, I might have moved up to an Infinito or Sempre


I bought my Celeste Michelin Pro3 from my LBS. They were a bit pricey, I can usually get the red Michelins for my Bottecchia and Litespeed from Amazon.com for $38/tire. I paid more a lot more than that for the Celeste Michelins from the LBS. 

I think the red Look pedals look good. I use red Look KEO classics for the Bottecchia and the Litespeed. I almost went for red ones in my Infinito. Instead I got Look white pedals - they looked good halfway through the initial ride.  I should have gone for black or grey instead.

My friend you can't ever have too muh Celeste on a Bianchi  Your set-up looks good though. Let me know how you like the fizik saddle, I had the LBS swap the fizik that came with the bike for a Selle Italia saddle...now I wonder if I should have stayed witht eh fizik one. 

I have the Deda Zero 100 on my Litespeed and I really like it. Which model do you have?


----------



## jmitro

bottecchia_eja said:


> My friend you can't ever have too muh Celeste on a Bianchi  Your set-up looks good though. Let me know how you like the fizik saddle, I had the LBS swap the fizik that came with the bike for a Selle Italia saddle...now I wonder if I should have stayed witht eh fizik one.
> 
> I have the Deda Zero 100 on my Litespeed and I really like it. Which model do you have?


Thanks. I have a Fi'zi:k Alliante on my Giant and I like the way it feels compared to the Selle Italia on the Bianchi. But I still have significant numbness with both, and would like to eventually try a cutout saddle like the Fi'zi:k Alliante Versus saddle.

I have not yet ridden the Bianchi after changing the stem; I've been riding my Giant TCR bike which is 16 pounds (vs the 22 pound Bianchi). Hopefully I will be less stretched-out.

BTW your Infinito is a great looking bike. :thumbsup: I was checking the geometry and parameters, and it's essentially the same as the Via Nirone, difference being a carbon frame and higher level components.


----------



## Slider21

*Bianchi Infinito DI2*

It's now done 15 k's, finished building this week


----------



## kbwh

The "inversion" of the Celeste and creamy white looks quite nice, I must say.

---



bottecchia_eja said:


> I read here that Michelin is unveiling a new version of the Pro3, using a longer lasting compound.


There is more rubber in the middle at least.
Also the Krylion Carbon is renamed to fit in as the long distance/gravel proof tire in the Pro4 line.


----------



## Lea-Kim

*Bianchi for 80$... Good deal?*

]Sorry, the pictures are not that good... It's a Bianchi that I just bought for 80$. I suppose it's a good deal since there are many Campagnolo parts on it. I'll add new yellow tape bars.
Anybody knows what model/year this is? Bianchi cranckset? I'll have more pictures and the serial no. only next week.


----------



## JCork

More pics and info here

Click the link and help me figure out what the heck this thing is!


----------



## imitsus

Slider21 said:


> It's now done 15 k's, finished building this week


It is the most beautiful infinito i ve seen till now!!!!!!


WOW!


----------



## rraymonddd

My bianchi talladega!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

rraymonddd said:


> My bianchi talladega!


Bellissima! :thumbsup:


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Slider21 said:


> It's now done 15 k's, finished building this week


WOW....nice ride man!


----------



## velomateo

'95 TSX UL, recently purchased NOS frameset that came with new King headset installed. Built with Campy Record 10 + Centuar derailleurs. Wheels are Protons with 25c Vittoria's. Rides as good as looks.
<a href="https://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/TSX/?action=view&current=IMG_0923.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/TSX/IMG_0923.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## scott w

WOW! A lot of great looking bikes!


----------



## guyfromgermany

*Sunny Side Up*

My girlfriend's EV3 at Bregenzer Ach (Bregenz River) near the german-austrian border.

Greetings


----------



## bigel

#21 that thing is damned beautiful.


----------



## davcruz

y tin said:


> Still got this one


Oh my, I really need to see more of this splendid machine. What year is it?


----------



## KM1.8T

Love the TSX, I have a 95 as well, wine color built with dura ace. Wish it was Celeste!


----------



## y tin

@davcruz
Thanks for the compliment. 
I bought the frame as n.o.s. in 2002, not sure how old it actually is. I've fitted it out with some stuff from that era and some a wee bit earlier, so it's a bit of a mix (campag record, athena, chorus monoplanar brakes) but all new(ish) kit and only gets used a few times a year on a dry day. Chrome is outstanding and bike is in showroom condition.


----------



## davcruz

y tin said:


> @davcruz
> Thanks for the compliment.
> I bought the frame as n.o.s. in 2002, not sure how old it actually is. I've fitted it out with some stuff from that era and some a wee bit earlier, so it's a bit of a mix (campag record, athena, chorus monoplanar brakes) but all new(ish) kit and only gets used a few times a year on a dry day. Chrome is outstanding and bike is in showroom condition.


That is almost exactly as I would want to build it as well. Very nice bike for sure. It looks to be about a 58/59 too. Just the right size...

I really would like to know more about the frame and fork, the exact model, tubing, etc.


----------



## love old bikes

*Bianchi ELOS*

Here's my Bianchi ELOS frame, custom built-up for me. Alas, I destroyed the original forks in a parking garage incident on a very bad day, so it now has Columbus carbon forks.

Wish I knew whether this frame has a name beyond ELOS. All I know beyond that is that the guy in the bike shop where I bought it about 12 years ago said it was the last steel frame made in the Bianchi racing factory, whatever that means.

It's a great ride.


----------



## love old bikes

*No better photo right now of ELOS*

This is the best photo I have right now. Bike is in shop getting a little work done. Original paint; is a gorgeous opalescent pearly silvery white which I'm sure must have a beautiful Italian name assigned by Bianchi.

Front forks were about 3/4 chrome with same paint at top. I still have them because they're a work of art, even though I mashed them too bad for safe repair.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

love old bikes said:


> This is the best photo I have right now. Bike is in shop getting a little work done. Original paint; is a gorgeous opalescent pearly silvery white which I'm sure must have a beautiful Italian name assigned by Bianchi.
> 
> Front forks were about 3/4 chrome with same paint at top. I still have them because they're a work of art, even though I mashed them too bad for safe repair.


I don't see a photo


----------



## love old bikes

*Photo was on my previous post*

Bottechia-eja, photo was in the post from a few minutes earlier. Can't see much detail in it. Cell phone photo taken from too far back.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

love old bikes said:


> Bottechia-eja, photo was in the post from a few minutes earlier. Can't see much detail in it. Cell phone photo taken from too far back.


Grazie!

Lovely sunflower fields.

Love old steel Italian bikes!

Benvenuto!


----------



## hamongle

My Bianchi Via Nirone 7 Dama Sora 2011


----------



## artaxerxes

Nice one, though are you sure about that saddle position?


----------



## artaxerxes

I just updated my 928 L from 2007 a bit. Mainly replaced some worn out and damaged (cracked stem!) parts. Personally, I really like Mavic's new aggressive graphics with this frame...


----------



## hamongle

Is the saddle low? I know. My feet touch the ground when I stop.


----------



## kbwh

It's a nice bike. Have you had a basic fit on it? Do you plan to ride long on it? In that case clipless pedals and cycling shoes is a very good idea.


----------



## hamongle

The bike is 50cm frame and I'm 5'6. I did't have any basic fit test. I think the 48cm may be fit my hand lenght better than the 50cm The longest ride for me is 28 miles. I wear sandal to ride.
I ride to work 3 times a week - 16 miles round trip on the Santa Ana River trail.


----------



## jeffbook

*My new Infinito*

I have just replaced my 19 year old Greg LeMond Ti3/2.5/GL frame with a Bianchi Infinito. This was a pre-Trek frame constructed out of straight gage titanium tubing by Litespeed for LeMond Cycles. Based on old issue of Bicycling, Greg rode this model to victory in the 1992 Tour DuPont.

The Infinito was purchased as a bare frameset from my LBS. Based on the paint scheme, I think it is actually a 2010 model. There is a sticker at the very top front of the head tube that states “Made in Italy”. I have been told that the 2011 and the 2012 frames are made in the Far East.

A lot of the components that had been on the LeMond were used for the Infinito build, but new bars, stem and a seatpost were required. Here is the component list.

Campagnolo Chorus CT Ultra-Torque 175 mm crank set (50/34)
Campagnolo Chorus front and rear derailleur
Campagnolo Chorus skeleton brake set
Campagnolo Chorus 10 speed Ergopower QS shift/brake levers
Campagnolo Record 10 speed chain
Mavic Ksyrium SL Premium wheel set
Continental GP Attack/Force tires
Shimano Dura-Ace 7800 12-25t cassette (Yes, this works well with the Campy stuff with no problems)
Ritchey 4 axis WCS stem (130 mm)
Ritchey WCS Superlogic II bars (44 cm)
Deda Elementi bar tape
Thomson Elite setback seatpost
Selle Italia SLR saddle with Ti rails
Speedplay X2 pedals
Garmin 305 computer with HR monitor
Forte Theta carbon fiber bottle cages (got a really good deal on them)

I prefer aluminum bars, stem and seatpost for better potential crash durability. The improvement of this bike over the old LeMond is almost unbelievable.  I am a true convert! Pictures follow.


----------



## Lolamunky

Its either 2010 or 11....they still make them in Italy but it depends on the build. Campy bikes are more expensive and come with a full carbon fork and say made in Italy.....the shimano ones come with a carbon/alloy steering tube and say made in Taiwan.....all frames are made in Taiwan but the final assembly dictates the little sticker.

Trust me though, you want a frame made in Taiwan regardless of the sticker...its where almost all high end frames are made, those guys just do carbon better than the Europeans or Americans. Its not a price point thing, its a "who makes it better" thing.


----------



## kbwh

It's a 2010 paint job.
I've only seen the "Made in Italy" sticker on complete bikes with Campagnolo on them before.


----------



## scott w

My Sempre -


----------



## artaxerxes

What's with the spacers and the stem/bar positions on those two last bikes? They're nice bikes, but look a bit odd to me...


----------



## jeffbook

On my Infinito, the 40 mm of spacers below the stem are there to match the setup position on my old bike. The 10 mm of spacers above (two 5 mm spacers) are there to allow my to adjust the position as I continue to age. I am 61 and not as flexible or as strong (note compact crank) as I used to be. This, unfortunately happens when you get older. As it is, the handlebar top is set up to be 30 mm below the top of my saddle.


----------



## artaxerxes

Ok, i see. No offence, i hope. Couldn't you have gone for a larger frame?


----------



## jeffbook

The 55 cm frame that I bought had been hanging around (literally, in the front window of the shop) for at least a year. It was a fair amont less then the price shown currently on the Bianchi website for a bare frameset.:thumbsup:

Think of all of the spacers that I would have had on a Sempre! :blush2:


----------



## artaxerxes

Haha, ok, good for you! Enjoy the ride!


----------



## meverett

Hi All, new to the forum. Someone stole by favorite bike so I am in the process of repairing my old Campione to make it my main (and only) ride. I bought this about 1995 or 6 and it's been sitting in my basement for 7 or 8 years. I added a new seat and pedals about 2 weeks ago and took it out for a ride. I forgot how much I loved this bike. It needs a good cleaning and tune up, but here's a pic.


----------



## stickboybike

2012 Bianchi Cavaria frame set; custom build for this race season.










Here's the link to the rest of the album. Enjoy!
https://picasaweb.google.com/beyonkiboi/2012BianchiCavariaSRAMRed?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## bottecchia_eja

stickboybike said:


> 2012 Bianchi Cavaria frame set; custom build for this race season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link to the rest of the album. Enjoy!
> https://picasaweb.google.com/beyonkiboi/2012BianchiCavariaSRAMRed?authuser=0&feat=directlink



All I can say is:

WOW. That is one sweet, sweet ride. Too pretty to take it out for cyclocross. :thumbsup:


----------



## stickboybike

Thanks! Not sure why the photo didn't post in my Post Window.

RIde it like you stole it!


----------



## Thomas74

Hello to all!

Here is my first roadie...

My wishes for upgrade are Fulcrum R3 and I will be perfectly satisfied...


----------



## kbwh

She's a Celestial beauty!
R3 is a very nice upgrade from the R7, but keep the R7s for commutes and crap weather and move those schwalbes over.
BTW: Since you have Campagnolo on the bike you might as well put on Zondas instead of R3s.


----------



## jmitro

old bike, traded in for the bike shown below:










New bike - NOS 2008 928SL. Brand new from LBS. Shimano Dura Ace gruppo, and shown here with my inexpensive Mavic Aksium wheelset and Vittoria Rubino tires, celeste Fi:zi'k Alliante saddle, and Deda Newton 100mm stem.


----------



## kbwh

Great! It's always nice to see a trad drop bar with the control levers placed just right.


----------



## Thomas74

kbwh said:


> ...BTW: Since you have Campagnolo on the bike you might as well put on Zondas instead of R3s.


Zonda was (still is) the second most favorite choice if the price will be lower (here in Slovenia)...
This two competitors are somehow equal in performance (and price)...
The R3 are more eye catching for my taste, but Zondas are also nice pair of wheels wich goes (as You mentioned) perfectly together with the rest of the Campy on my Bianchi...
As i say, the price will play the final role...


----------



## stickboybike

Yeah, Zondas are nice. I had a pair for 3 years and while I am a 'light' rider, only had to true them once. I love the face that with Campy wheels you can adjust the hubs while the wheels are on the bike.


----------



## kbwh

stickboybike said:


> I love the face that with Campy wheels you can adjust the hubs while the wheels are on the bike.


Maybe stating the obvious: The same can be done on Fulcrums. Fulcrum is mainly smart branding by Campagnolo to sell wheels (and cranks) to the SRAMano crowd. The technology is the same.


----------



## stickboybike

Yeah and Zondas have dropped about 100gr off them over the past 3 years. Zonda or Racing 3 Two-Way, best all-around hoops on the market along with Ksyrium SL.


----------



## spade2you

Just got this and a Sempre frame. Didn't have time to take a good pic or get a pic of the Sempre frame, so this will have to do for now.


----------



## stickboybike

Sweetness!


----------



## jmitro

Love the superleggera frame with celeste accents! Wish I had one of those.
Looks small....53cm?


----------



## spade2you

50cm. According to the shop scale, the frame is 1030g.


----------



## stickboybike

You have the FSA cutting guide for the seat mast?


----------



## spade2you

stickboybike said:


> You have the FSA cutting guide for the seat mast?


Not sure if it's in the box or not. This one won't be put together for quite a while. The T-Cube will remain my road racer and the Sempre will be built up as my main training bike. 


I mostly ordered the SL because it's often very difficult for me to get high end Bianchis in my size. When I got my T-Cube, it was one of 2 left at the time. I believe they only imported 2-3 SL frames in my size. I had originally tried to order a SL a few years back, but was out of luck.


----------



## kbwh

I helped a friend build up a 928 SL IASP (57 cm) earlier this year. The cutting guide was to our surprise not in the box, so we had to create one. Also I was disappointed to find only one 10mm and two 5mm spacers in the seat clamp kit.


----------



## stickboybike

Yeah, small quantities for sure. 

I had a 2008 T-cube Chorus. Loved it, stiff and a quick bike. I'd be interested in your feedback between the T-Cube and SL ride comparo.

I ride a 63cm and it's nice knowing that my size bike; there's only a handful that come into the states. A bit unique. I have a 63cm 2010 1885 frame, raced crits on it this year.


----------



## spade2you

kbwh said:


> I helped a friend build up a 928 SL IASP (57 cm) earlier this year. The cutting guide was to our surprise not in the box, so we had to create one. Also I was disappointed to find only one 10mm and two 5mm spacers in the seat clamp kit.


Good to know. Unless I come into some serious coin, I'm in no hurry to get the SL put together that soon. I made sure to have my fit evaluated beacuse I wanted a 2nd opinion on saddle height. 



stickboybike said:


> Yeah, small quantities for sure.
> 
> I had a 2008 T-cube Chorus. Loved it, stiff and a quick bike. I'd be interested in your feedback between the T-Cube and SL ride comparo.
> 
> I ride a 63cm and it's nice knowing that my size bike; there's only a handful that come into the states. A bit unique. I have a 63cm 2010 1885 frame, raced crits on it this year.


I've been loving the T-Cube so far. Mine might gain a little weight when I throw a Quarq power meter on it. 

It seems we have the same, but opposite problem with bike frames.


----------



## stickboybike

Yeah, definitely both ends of the spectrum. Bianchi no longer produces a 63cm carbon frame so I'm on the 1885 until further notice...sold the T-Cube.


----------



## spade2you

stickboybike said:


> Yeah, definitely both ends of the spectrum. Bianchi no longer produces a 63cm carbon frame so I'm on the 1885 until further notice...sold the T-Cube.


When I was getting my fit tweaked, I thought the shop mentioned that they can play around with crank arm length to get tall riders on commercially available frames. He also mentioned something that frames bigger than 61cm tended to have problems, but I wasn't paying the closest attention since it didn't apply to me. 

Still sucks that they're not available. Wish they had more available by customer request.


----------



## stickboybike

Monocoque carbon frames generally, in fact most times do not exceed a 60cm virtual top tube. 

The T-Cube was tube to tube construction, therefor stronger and could be manu'd for a 63cm t-t(59.5cm virtual)

I can ride a 61cm but have to use a 140mm stem length which is hard to find nowadays.


----------



## jmitro

stickboybike said:


> I had a 2008 T-cube Chorus. Loved it, stiff and a quick bike. I'd be interested in your feedback between the T-Cube and SL ride comparo.


I wouldn't think there would be any noticeable difference, given they have the same geometry and same basic construction. I don't think I personally would be able to notice a difference. Heck, it's hard for me to detect any difference between my Giant TCR and the Bianchi 928SL.


----------



## stickboybike

The SL is more of an ascending bike and the T-Cube is more crit construction. I wouldn't put a rider over 180lbs on an SL but >180lbs+ easy on the T-Cube.


----------



## spade2you

stickboybike said:


> Monocoque carbon frames generally, in fact most times do not exceed a 60cm virtual top tube.
> 
> The T-Cube was tube to tube construction, therefor stronger and could be manu'd for a 63cm t-t(59.5cm virtual)
> 
> I can ride a 61cm but have to use a 140mm stem length which is hard to find nowadays.


I would have thought long stems are all the rage with many folks trying to ride more compact frams, obsessing with saddle to bar drop, taking pictures of their bikes in high gear, etc. 



stickboybike said:


> The SL is more of an ascending bike and the T-Cube is more crit construction. I wouldn't put a rider over 180lbs on an SL but >180lbs+ easy on the T-Cube.


The T-Cube is a crit bike? I must really suck!!! 

I hope the SL helps a bit with climbing. That's about the only thing I do worth a %#[email protected] Good to know I'm within the weight limit, not that my climber's power and physique would even get flex out of a cheap Chinese frame.


----------



## kullgren

I ride (and work) for Bianchi Café & Cycles in Sweden. If you haven't visited the place, then get on a plane to Stockholm pronto!

This is the bike I rode in 2012. Super comfy bike and rigid enough to win bunch sprints.


----------



## kbwh

That's the most agressively set up Infinito I've seen since Robert Hunter's! Nice surroundings, too.


----------



## kbwh

We went out this morning for a date with a pretty Canyon Ultimate CF and went criss-crossing the maze of roads in the hills northeast of Hamar. Wet and dirty asphalt for 70 km yeilds results. 

The Zondas I got from Wiggle for a laugh recently are quite nice. Here with Conti GP4season 25mm tires. I keep looking at that winged wheel on the front hub. A nice but dangerous distraction.
My 2003 Eurus shall be training wheels with cheap tires and butyl tubes in our indoor season, starting November 2nd.


----------



## spade2you

My bikes are all spotless. I rode on the rollers yesterday because I didn't want to get my clean bike all dirty.


----------



## kbwh

And I didn't take the training wheels today because they were spotless, haha.
The forecast is rain and wind for the next week. That means rollers and trainer. This morning was beautiful, though. Sun rising over the cold misty farmland, roads almost devoid of traffic. A little muck can be washed away, and it also is now at 2:40 PM.


----------



## os72

Here's my Oltre 2012: Bianchi_Oltre_111022.m4v - YouTube


----------



## stickboybike

Not to scare you on that crit comment. That's based off the C2C versus B4P geometry. The T-Cube shined at high speed cornering.


----------



## spade2you

stickboybike said:


> Not to scare you on that crit comment. That's based off the C2C versus B4P geometry. The T-Cube shined at high speed cornering.


No experience with a true B4P Bianchi, but the T-Cube handles a heck of a lot better than the C2C, mostly due to the fork rake. Handling is perhaps one of my weaker areas, even compared to sprinting, but I've always felt great on the T-Cube and the handling has helped me avoid a few gnarly wrecks.


----------



## kbwh

FWIW: The Infinito has 5mm less fork rake than the Centostrade/928 C2C. That can be felt.


----------



## quikrick1

*This is my 2005 Centoventi 928*

I bought this brand new from my LBS in Jan. of 2006, so they were ready to sell if fast. It's a very stable ride, well mannered. It's been through many changes in it's short life. Currently full Campy Centaur 10 speed. All the Centaur is Century Grey, all the way down to the hubs! It is the 120 year anniversary model... special badge on the top tube!


----------



## stickboybike

Sexy!


----------



## greenspark

*Not mine but beautiful*

Bianchi Giada - Still made in Italy!

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/OuFjiWIZJ0CoOmGYcdLuMg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/--NvDVpOLvkQ/Tqt0bAo5hGI/AAAAAAAAABU/kiWUoIb-cb4/s800/BianchoGiada.jpg" height="450" width="600" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/wiki2cs/October282011?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">October 28, 2011</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/QDwmHO1A7ynolC68VFkfQg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-RbhzBzahTWc/Tqt1fpmyBTI/AAAAAAAAABY/Vtbvi-GvBKg/s800/FromBianchiCatalogue.jpg" height="538" width="600" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/wiki2cs/October282011?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">October 28, 2011</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/S9uA5nN7ULk6kUiJscyDmw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-iTm0qnrtcPg/Tqt2L_61j5I/AAAAAAAAABg/ZwQANgJ8Zw4/s800/SkirtProtector.jpg" height="400" width="600" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/wiki2cs/October282011?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">October 28, 2011</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## jmitro

I made a few minor changes to my 928SL, which in my opinion completely change the look of the bike and give it a more purposeful, aggressive stance. First, the shift levers were changed from Dura Ace 7800 to 7900 with internal cable routing. The hoods are more shapely, and properly placed, the bike appears more aggressive at the front end. Second, wheels replaced with a set of Mavic Cosmic Carbone SSC tubulars. Finally, the carbon steerer was cut down all the way to eliminate all spacers. I just finished all of these changes today so haven't been able to ride the bike yet. Only thing left is to paint the pedals grey or black. The red sure doesn't match.


images deleted


----------



## Nickk

Picked up my Via Nirone 7 yesterday









had a computer and some Look Keo Classics added


----------



## quikrick1

Sweet!


----------



## imitsus

*105km ride*

went down to Pylos (maps.google.com 36.9206, 21.7067) today

Great bike, great temperature (18-24 dec Celcius), great view, great ride

That Sempre will be an Oltre very very soon :mad2:

Also tested / demoed Specialized Romin. I m selling my Antares...

I ve seen the 2012 infinitos. 2010 are by far the most beautiful

CELESTE ATTACK


----------



## KM1.8T

Beautiful area for a ride.


----------



## kbwh

That's the right thing to do in Greece these days. Go ridin'!
Nice jersey too.


----------



## imitsus

we (as greeks) have given those bastards greek politics the power to ruin out lifes and the whole country.... next elections, people will vote for the same people that stole our money all these years.

this is the truth and I m very sad about it. I m only well with my consciousness 'cause I never voted for those 2 political parties that were the goverment for the last 37 years.
--------

At least I live in a beautiful country....

Near Pylos, there is is a new luxury resort hotels coplex. check out their website to see the area I often ride (http://www.costanavarino.com)

I know I m so off topic...


----------



## stickboybike

What a pair!


----------



## LostViking

Imitsus - Wow, great pics! I'm very jealous. You live down there?


----------



## Chico2000

how 2 delete?


----------



## Chico2000

Was going to post these the 'ride on gravel' thread, but since it was on my Bianchi...

I put a set of Gatorskin 25's and some strap pedals on the old steel Bianchi and decided I'd go and check out the progress on the local rail trail. 
As it turns out, the section they said isn't ready is not ready at all. And the section that is ready, well maybe for mountain bike tires, but the large gravel made the riding pretty sketchy. Since I consider myself a good bike handler I figured I'd see just how far I could get.

About 100 yds in I got to an old bridge. It looked like it had some rot but since I had sneakers on and the drop to the creek below was only about 20 feet I gave it a go.
The next mile was very over grown with thorny bushes and downed trees. I'd had about enough when I spotted two large german sheperds up ahead with what appeared to be a fenceless yard.
Jumped back on the road for a while and headed back home.
The new Bianchi wool jersey(by Santini) was warm enough over a capi base layer.:thumbsup:


----------



## imitsus

LostViking said:


> Imitsus - Wow, great pics! I'm very jealous. You live down there?


thank you

yes I live 50km Norther than Pylos, in a small 5k village named Kyparissia.

we have the sun, the beach and the mountain. its ok


----------



## Motivated1

My 2011 Infinito with Campy Chorus! Sweet to ride, however I think I need a bigger size. This is a 50cm and I'm going up to a 53.
View attachment 245669


----------



## celeste boy

Some absolutely beautiful Bianchis here. When I qualify for photos you can see my two babies.

c b


----------



## spade2you

celeste boy said:


> Some absolutely beautiful Bianchis here. When I qualify for photos you can see my two babies.
> 
> c b


If you upload with a site like photobucket, you can post them via url.


----------



## celeste boy

10 posts before I can load my picture!

c b


----------



## celeste boy

'Beam me up Scotty!'

My Bianchi C2C where the tar meets the gravel, Wombeyan Caves, NSW, Australia.


----------



## celeste boy

Its brother:

Infinito, Chorus groupset, .............and the offending Easton wheels.

c b


----------



## kbwh

Ah! I love tar-gravel-tar-gravel. Is that a Celeste SMP on that Infinito? I have ordered one for mine, but it drags on. 

Meanwhile my new go fast wheels (FFWD F6R DT240s) have arrived. Here test mounted, sans cassette and tire glue. Thanks to FFWD for throwing in white decals for the hubs instead of standard red:


----------



## celeste boy

Yes, a celeste SMP saddle on the infinito and a black one on the C2C above. Can you see the neat little tool kits? in celeste of course.

c b


----------



## carbon337

Trying to post my c2c VN7 Alu-Carbon but Im a newbie and not allowed


----------



## imitsus

kbwh said:


> Ah! I love tar-gravel-tar-gravel. Is that a Celeste SMP on that Infinito? I have ordered one for mine, but it drags on.
> 
> Meanwhile my new go fast wheels (FFWD F6R DT240s) have arrived. Here test mounted, sans cassette and tire glue. Thanks to FFWD for throwing in white decals for the hubs instead of standard red:


great look....

I ll have to (at least) test ride a tubular wheelset soon

by the way, black seat/ black seatpost is ok. It completes the colour from the frame. but again, there are the rules...

weight of wheelset is?


----------



## kbwh

1350g claimed, and FFWD's claims are normally accurate (allow tolerances though). Not bad for 60mm. Regarded as sturdy too. This rim survived Hoogerland's famous barbed wire fence encounter. 

As I wrote in another thread there are strong indications that this rim will come with Celeste accents in spring, maybe also the shallower and lighter F4R which is more suited for jra, climbs and broken surfaces. Glue on a set of Veloflex Roubaix and ...well, I might just do that.


----------



## spade2you

Doesn't Corima have some decals that could almost pass for celeste?


----------



## kbwh

I haven't seen those. 
FFWD puts the decals under the clear coat, btw. There is a black on black option for the F6R 240s, though:
FFWD » F6R LTD: Lightweight Carbon Wheels for Road Cycling and Triathlon


----------



## Fabio Farelli

My racingbikes:


----------



## cycocross

*Zurigo agogo*

View attachment 247402


View attachment 247403


Second pic "clearly" shows the 700x38 rear Winter tire.


----------



## zeronine3

I'm primarily a mountain biker but, I've been itching to get a road bike, so I traded my backup mountain bike for this... It's a 1984 Bianchi San Remo. It's my first road bike and although I haven't been on any real rides with it yet, I'm loving it.


----------



## Cruisinscoot

Sweet.


----------



## mackgoo

Found a picture of my bike on the net.


View attachment 248649


----------



## cycocross

:mad2::mad2:forgot to quote the thread now I can't find the pic . . .:mad2::mad2:
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BRONCOS!!!!!! and take the Nuggets with you.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Nice bike...


----------



## ivanoile

Here is my Sempre,bought directly from Italy 
On the pic Look Keo Classics are missing,but now they are on the bike with Sidi Nevada shoes 

I am looking for some aero wheels :idea:


----------



## bootsbikesboats

*Quick Pic*

Here is a quick pic of my San Lorenzo. Always wanted a Bianchi since I was a kid! Riding with a Ritchey WCS cockpit, Specialized BG saddle and Speedplay pedals!


----------



## jmitro

just a few minor changes. swapped the stem for the OEM K-sword 120mm carbon unit, swapped the pedals for the gray Look Keo Classics, matching water bottle cages, and a friend loaned me his Zipp 404 wheelset with Powertap hub.


----------



## realmac

*My first Bianchi and I love it!*

Haven't seen many Mono-Q's on this thread. (and I've gone throughout it all) 
Planning to cut the steerer soon. (Hacksaw is on it's way)

Rear wheel is DT-Swiss RR465 with PowerTap Wireless Hub. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## imitsus

realmac said:


> Haven't seen many Mono-Q's on this thread. (and I've gone throughout it all)
> Planning to cut the steerer soon. (Hacksaw is on it's way)
> 
> Rear wheel is DT-Swiss RR465 with PowerTap Wireless Hub. Hope you guys like it.


I like!


----------



## LostViking

*Me Too!*



quikrick1 said:


> I bought this brand new from my LBS in Jan. of 2006, so they were ready to sell if fast. It's a very stable ride, well mannered. It's been through many changes in it's short life. Currently full Campy Centaur 10 speed. All the Centaur is Century Grey, all the way down to the hubs! It is the 120 year anniversary model... special badge on the top tube!


I've got one of those as well. Love that bike - as does everyone who sees it!










Your's appears closer to stock though (see above). I bought the frame and had my LBS (Local Bianchi Shop) build a bike around it. 10sp Chorus Gruppo on mine. Plus I've added a lot of Celeste and White accents:


----------



## realmac

Thanks imitsus. More/better photos coming up soon.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl

sweet ride... i see you sorted the headset out!

that uncut steerer tube seems familiar... do you ride the roads around the eastern suburbs?


----------



## kbwh

@realmac. I really like those Celeste and black Mono-Q's, and yours is no exception. I do dare a bit of critique on your setup, though:

1) The rear brake cable housing is too short past the seat post.

2) Do not cut that steerer tube before you have done this:
a) Rotate the bars down so that they're parallel to the ground at the bottom
b) Rotate the controls higher up on the bars so that the hood flats are parallel to the ground or "climbing" somewhat like they were. Bring the brake levers closer to the bars if necessary (consult SRAM DT controls user manual).
c) Put 10-15 mm of your spacer stack under the stem.

Test ride and tell us how it feels.


----------



## realmac

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> sweet ride... i see you sorted the headset out!
> 
> that uncut steerer tube seems familiar... do you ride the roads around the eastern suburbs?


Thanks much appreciated... 

No I'm on the lower north shore but i go over to centennial park a few times.


----------



## realmac

kbwh said:


> @realmac. I really like those Celeste and black Mono-Q's, and yours is no exception. I do dare a bit of critique on your setup, though:
> 
> 1) The rear brake cable housing is too short past the seat post.
> 
> 2) Do not cut that steerer tube before you have done this:
> a) Rotate the bars down so that they're parallel to the ground at the bottom
> b) Rotate the controls higher up on the bars so that the hood flats are parallel to the ground or "climbing" somewhat like they were. Bring the brake levers closer to the bars if necessary (consult SRAM DT controls user manual).
> c) Put 10-15 mm of your spacer stack under the stem.
> 
> Test ride and tell us how it feels.


@kbwh I was initially looking at a frame in white but now that I have this one I really like it, the colour changes obviously depending on the light, best in bright sunlight IMO. 

Point 1. I agree with you however since the housing (Yokozuna) is so stiff it was not possible to have it any longer since it would push against the brake caliper and it is almost impossible to work with. I had to cut it numerous times to get it just right. 

Point 2. Check out this photo of me on the bike before I messed around with the bars to get them to current position. I had an issue with pain over back of my shoulders and neck that I thought was related to the handlebar position. I will be going back to previous position so thanks for the nudge. 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## kbwh

Based on these photos I'd rotate the bars forward so that the lower part is parallell to the ground. Controls will have to be moved up accordingly. They are already too low in these pictures. I use the same bar and stem as you do, but with Campagnolo. It did look like this a few moths ago, but I ended up rotating the bars a little bit upward again after I took this picture:










From this thread: https://forums.roadbikereview.com/g...ad-bike-drop-bar-shifter-position-134451.html

BTW that Cinelli Columbus jersey is great!


----------



## stec06

When I picked it up two years ago:









After adding 105 shifters, cranks, front derailleur, cassette; Ultegra rear derailleur; Shiamno wheels w/ bladed spokes; Gatorskins; Fizik bartape:









With Ultegra compact crank:


----------



## realmac

kbwh said:


> Based on these photos I'd rotate the bars forward so that the lower part is parallell to the ground. Controls will have to be moved up accordingly. They are already too low in these pictures. I use the same bar and stem as you do, but with Campagnolo. It did look like this a few moths ago, but I ended up rotating the bars a little bit upward again after I took this picture:



Agreed, shifters will need to go up quite a bit. Waiting on some new bar tape to arrive before I dig into it. 



> BTW that Cinelli Columbus jersey is great!


Thanks, it's become my favourite jersey after my black SS UNO which doesn't quite work as well with celeste. 

Thanks for your comments kbwh, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl

realmac said:


> Thanks, it's become my favourite jersey after my black SS UNO which doesn't quite work as well with celeste.


ummm, how can a black assos ss uno jersey not work with celeste?


----------



## realmac

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> ummm, how can a black assos ss uno jersey not work with celeste?



https://s.wiggle.co.uk/images/assos-cinelli-jersey-11-zoom.jpg

I never said NOT work, just not as well IMO. I wear both.


----------



## Captaindean

Just picked this up from a friend of mine I am new to road biking


----------



## zxebay

Here's mine! Still a work in progress...


----------



## kbwh

Prettiest non-Celeste Bianchi I've seen (including a young girl and her white and pink Infinito).
But what happened to the front brake?


----------



## zxebay

If you mean my brake lever, the bike is on a 13% grade, and the front lever is leaning against/being activated by the water spigot to keep the bike in place!


----------



## kbwh

Aha! Thanks.


----------



## mtnroadie

Dont know why I didnt post her before.










more pics here...

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/r...-modern-retro-rebuild-miele-build-259405.html


----------



## katoom

Your bike is what a Bianchi should look like. The Celeste and Silver is fantastic, I should know I also have one. Not as nice as yours, but it's still my baby,will post soon. Great bike!


----------



## mtnroadie

katoom said:


> Your bike is what a Bianchi should look like. The Celeste and Silver is fantastic, I should know I also have one. Not as nice as yours, but it's still my baby,will post soon. Great bike!


Thanks, yeah post some pics. Celeste is like an aquired addiction, once you develop a taste for it you can never get enough.


----------



## LostViking

Sweet bike - late 80's vintage?


----------



## Chico2000

Dang, you guys run some clean rigs. Me, not so much.


----------



## mtnroadie

LostViking said:


> Sweet bike - late 80's vintage?


Yup 1984ish Bianchi Specialissima


----------



## LostViking

mtnroadie said:


> Yup 1984ish Bianchi Specialissima


She's yummy!

And thanks for sharing the story of the build (via your link). I'm thinking of updating my Chorus 10 to Athena 11 now - 2010 version if I can get it.


----------



## quikrick1

*Another shot*



LostViking said:


> I've got one of those as well. Love that bike - as does everyone who sees it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your's appears closer to stock though (see above). I bought the frame and had my LBS (Local Bianchi Shop) build a bike around it. 10sp Chorus Gruppo on mine. Plus I've added a lot of Celeste and White accents:


Wow, That is sooo cool !!


----------



## mjd

New Bianchi from down under


----------



## artaxerxes

mjd said:


> New Bianchi from down under


Very nice one! What frame size?


----------



## jmitro

nice!!! that's one sexy ride!!!


----------



## mjd

artaxerxes said:


> Very nice one! What frame size?


Its a 55cm.


----------



## johnny dollar

*2012 Vigorelli 61cm*

Just got her built up.



couple more photos here.


----------



## jdt150

yes, very cool ride


----------



## stickboybike

Let us know how she rides!


----------



## roddjbrown

mjd said:


> Its a 55cm.


That's an awesome looking bike


----------



## spade2you

Slightly updated TT bike.


----------



## kbwh

What's new, the funky HED?


----------



## spade2you

kbwh said:


> What's new, the funky HED?


Yup. Wanted something a tad more aero than my Enve front, which is still pretty darn good. My target ITT should allow it since there's minimal crosswinds as would my other target later this summer. My first ITT could be iffy at the top of a dam, provided they have that race in the first place.


----------



## pouce

it's really nice with HED


----------



## spade2you

Thanks. Can't wait until my route thaws and is warm enough to ride at the desired speeds.


----------



## kbwh

For me that'll be April 17th. Our club race series opener: Route: Jessnes-Gåsbu | Bikemap.net
Will do it on my Infinito, though. No clip-ons since I in my wisdom got a 3T LTD bar...

---

And:


----------



## spade2you

Not sure when mine is. There's a cycling weekend the 3rd weekend of March and there's no real info about it yet. It's usually a RR plus ITT or TTT on Sat and a crit on Sun, but it varies from year to year. I know I have one with a SR in May and my local favs in June and July.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl

mjd said:


> New Bianchi from down under


delicious!
where did you get it from? where do you ride it?


----------



## Big Red Bianchi

*Sempre*

It's big and mostly red. Some nice carbon too!


----------



## johnny dollar

^ I see a little hint of Celeste so I'll let it slide...


...totally kidding, great looking cycle!


----------



## bcapp

*1991 Virata*

Just got this baby built up (in this iteration) last night. Waiting for some new bar tape/hoods, but you get the idea. Veloce drivetrain, with Chorus cassette/FD. What do you think?:


----------



## mtnroadie

bcapp said:


> Just got this baby built up (in this iteration) last night. Waiting for some new bar tape/hoods, but you get the idea. Veloce drivetrain, with Chorus cassette/FD. What do you think?:


Very nice! When I first started collecting Bianchis I missed out on a Virata, I still regret it.

Those Japanese made Bianchis are damn good bikes. 

Let us know how she rides, and how you like the Veloce...


----------



## pouce

bcapp said:


> Just got this baby built up (in this iteration) last night. Waiting for some new bar tape/hoods, but you get the idea. Veloce drivetrain, with Chorus cassette/FD. What do you think?:


That's really wonderful bike!


----------



## Oncojeans

*New Sempre*

Such a gorgeous bike.....


----------



## Lolamunky

Still waiting on the bottle cages and celeste hoods from Asia and then I will do a real photoshoot and ride report. Current build is 2012 Oltre electric frameset with Ultegra Di2 on Cosmic Carbones. Deda Alu stem and bars and Sworks full carbon Toupe saddle.


----------



## evilbullit

*New Bianchi Owner*

Lots of sweet looking bikes in this thread.

Just picked up a 2011 Celeste Infinito Athena at a nicely discounted price.

Will post some pics when I bring her home tomorrow.


----------



## artaxerxes

Lolamunky, that's one mean looking machine! Not such a fan of the celeste tyres though...


----------



## kbwh

Hey! I didn't know the Di2/EPS-specific Oltre was available in Celeste, Lolamunky. Damn fine looking bike!

Congratulations on your Infinito, evilbuilt. I like mine a lot. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## dtsinyyc

*Just for fun*

I built this over the winter for errands and coffee shop runs. Cant wait for the snow to leave.


----------



## Bill Bikie

dtsinyyc said:


> I built this over the winter for errands and coffee shop runs. Cant wait for the snow to leave.


Very nice and cool color. So simple and clean - beautiful! 

For me personally, I would have used a drop bar with the drop section cut off. I prefer being on the brake hoods when in the forward leaning position, also a larger variety of hand positions are available.


----------



## dtsinyyc

Yeah I like being on the hoods as well, but i already have 3 bikes with drop bars. When I saw this one I knew it would have a straight bar. The beauty of it all is the different ways people express themselves in thier bikes. I've not seen cut drop bars I'll have to check it out. We do agree on the sweet color.


----------



## Bianchi-67

Just got the Bianchi Via Nirone 7 Tiagra 2012 road bike.


----------



## pickled

Let me guess. You got it from Epic bikes?
I had one of those for my first Bianchi. Lovely bike.


----------



## Bianchi-67

Good guess Pickled. Which Bianchi do you ride now?


----------



## Bill Bikie

Bianchi-67 said:


> Just got the Bianchi Via Nirone 7 Tiagra 2012 road bike.


Next to getting a new car a new bike is really right up there on the excitment meter. Your new bike looks great, and I know your excited. I know what it feels like.

A few years ago I sold a celeste Campy Centaur steel Bianchi. I loved the classic lines, but it was rather heavy, though state of the art at the time. Eventually I bought another Bianchi, The model 1885 alum/hydro/carbon with Campy Veloce and Centaur componentry, which I still have. Similar to the model Pantanni was riding when he won the tour in 1998. That was the aluminum era between the steel and carbo periods.
I still have the 1885 along with the new Pinarello Quatro BoB.

I also had a Klein Quantum, which was purchased by the owner of the shop from where I purchased the Pinarello.

Good luck and stay upright.


----------



## pickled

Bianchi-67 said:


> Good guess Pickled. Which Bianchi do you ride now?


I have a Sempre. You can see it on the Sempre thread. 
Got mine from Epic. Wonderful service and fitting.


----------



## KM1.8T

*My Rides*

Sempre
Team Liquigas Freccia Celeste
Cabron XL
TSX


----------



## spade2you

Finally picked up my Sempre. Running Chorus 11 with a Quarq Sram.


----------



## johnny dollar

looks great, spade! Was the quarq as pricey as the bike itself?


----------



## spade2you

johnny dollar said:


> looks great, spade! Was the quarq as pricey as the bike itself?


Not quite, but fairly close given that I purchased a lot of this bike piece by piece. Building this around the same Quarq I use on my TT bike was the biggest part. I know which saddle I needed, wanted a seatpost with numbers on the back, etc. Saved a few bucks using the same wheel set, a Quarq I already had, a Garmin 500 I already had, etc. 

Having just brought it home tonight, now it's time to do some power intervals! :thumbsup:


----------



## kbwh

That's a fine looking bike (but put some Celeste hoods on it). Is that a 3T Ergosum bar?


----------



## spade2you

kbwh said:


> Is that a 3T Ergosum bar?


Yup. Alloy bars and stem to save a few bucks.


----------



## Billy Boy

I'd like to be taking this for a ride around the beautiful bay in Melbourne on a sunny day!!


----------



## evilbullit

*2011 Infinito*

Finally, I have 10 posts and I get to show some pics...

2011 Infinito, Athena group. Bought it at a pretty decent "old stock" price.
Swapped the stock tires for Gatorskins and re wrapped the bars in black. Waiting for somw black hoods next.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Nicely done! 

I just installed the Athena 11 gruppo on my 1989 Bottecchia. I took the bike out for a ride this afternoon after work and I must say I am really impressed with the Athena gruppo. I have Record 11sp on my 2012 Bianchi Infinito and by comparison the Athena "feels" smoother, whereas the Record "feels" crisper.

Your bike looks very, very nice. You've done a great job with it. 

Enjoy it and thanks for posting!


----------



## kbwh

Veeery nice! 61 I presume?

Here's what I'd do in the aestetics dept: 

1) When you have the low maintenance black tape: Keep the celeste hoods, but get an all white stem like the Deda Zero1 (PD cheap from Wiggle) to balance the colors of the front end of the bike against the black/white/Celeste of the seat and post.










2) (and this is serious) Get the shop to clean up that way to long cabling up front.

3) Those warning stickers on the wheels must go!


----------



## evilbullit

kbwh said:


> Veeery nice! 61 I presume?
> 
> Here's what I'd do in the aestetics dept:
> 
> 1) When you have the low maintenance black tape: Keep the celeste hoods, but get an all white stem like the Deda Zero1 (PD cheap from Wiggle) to balance the colors of the front end of the bike against the black/white/Celeste of the seat and post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) (and this is serious) Get the shop to clean up that way to long cabling up front.
> 
> 3) Those warning stickers on the wheels must go!



GAH! I thought I got all those stupid stickers!


Thank you both for the comments.
I'll look into the stem. I initially thought of an all black front end, makes it look a little "racier", but balaced is an option too.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

evilbullit said:


> GAH! I thought I got all those stupid stickers!
> 
> 
> Thank you both for the comments.
> I'll look into the stem. I initially thought of an all black front end, makes it look a little "racier", but balaced is an option too.


I would suggest only one change and it is more a question of personal aethestics.

Next time you are re-cabling the bike, I would remove the plastic, black and white cable adjusters. FWIW, I think they look uncool, they are really unnecessary and none of the pros use them....just saying 

When I changed over from Shimano Ultegra to Campy Record, the mechanic suggested I eliminated them, which I did. 

I think it looks neater this way. 

*BEFORE:*










*AFTER:*










Regardless of what you do, however, your bike looks great and you are well on your way to having some great times riding it.

Ciao...


----------



## imitsus

*season started!*

my season has started. Yeah!!!

I ve done a specialized body geometry fit and the specialist managed to make my knees move exactly in a line when pedaling... Great!

I ve changed saddle to romin evo, (white / red >> no good thinking.:cryin:..)

I ve also changed from a fsa wing compact to a real 44c-c 3T ergosum. Finally!

I ve placed some specialized "bg bar shapers" This is a very nice add on to a classic round bar. Recomended 

Fizik tape: excellent

This is an old XC stem I use for some days. Fitting ...

I need no more than just a cm of setback, so somewhen I ll have to move on to a no setback seatpost. I was thinking about 3t Doric, or a Syntace carbon (amazing)

And No I ll not change my celeste bike
Pics are really poor... but anyway
Ciao


----------



## kbwh

You front wheel is on the wrong way.


Sorry, couldn't resist. Looks mighty fine. Can you make a side shot too, maybe a before and after fit comparison?


----------



## imitsus

Thanks!

Do you mean the front hub decal is the wrong way?

l thought this was the right way! I see that the screw of the rear hub is on the left side and so i did with the front wheel, I placed the screw on the left, so that was my thinking... 

Also, the decal seems ok when you stand infront of the bike

But I guess, a celeste / campy bike is being looked always from the back , hehehe

As soon as I recieve the carbon stem, I ll do a proper photoshot and I ll post here.

Before and after not so easy...

Also let me tell you BG fit is recomended, 

You know, I found out I m like a Pinarello ... asymetric???

My knees feel better after BG adjustment 

For start I do 1 hour train every morning for a week now and I feel a lot better already

ciao ciao


----------



## KM1.8T

Swap over the quick release, it should be on your left.


----------



## kbwh

imitsus said:


> Do you mean the front hub decal is the wrong way?


Si.


> l thought this was the right way!


So did I intil last year. Both rear and front hub decals shall be readable from the rear.


> I see that the screw of the rear hub is on the left side and so i did with the front wheel, I placed the screw on the left, so that was my thinking...


Oops! They must have inserted the axle the wrong way. All other Campa wheels I've seen with this decal and bearing adjustment have the adjuster barrel on the left side.


> Also, the decal seems ok when you stand infront of the bike.


 Yeah, but it's wrong anyway... Should be a Velominati rule on this.

I'd get the decal the right way. And the quick release, of course; Quick releases go on on the left side of the bike. 
And no lawyer tabs. You've filed yours off I presume?

I'm going to have a Retül fit in April. Shall be interesting.


----------



## imitsus

Ok I ll change these - I m still learning the rules

well, I have left some orange decals there, just for the freshness they give

no good answer ehh?

ok - stop it - they ll be off

Had never heard before about RETUL . I think it will be very very good for you. You never know you are a Pina, until the measurements... :thumbsup:


----------



## DownByFive

My Volpe finally came in.

Naked:










In commuting garb, but rack is forthcoming:


----------



## kbwh

That is a very nice bike.
Are those the cherry trees of DC in bloom?


----------



## DownByFive

kbwh said:


> That is a very nice bike.
> Are those the cherry trees of DC in bloom?


Yup, peak bloom is right now...makes for a nice commute home.


----------



## panzercom2002

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Here is my new ride. Not as nice as most in this thread but I like it.
I have a question. Not real happy with the stopping power, would a different set of pads make a difference? Is there a break in period for brake pads? Will they work better with more use? I only have about fifty miles on this bike so far. I guess in all fairness I have to mention I weigh in at about 230 lbs. Will that make a difference? The last bike I had was a mountain bike with V brakes so maybe it is unfair to compare the two brake types.


----------



## kbwh

Nice bike. Maybe different pads will help, but I don't know which. Maybe you could ask the question in the components/wrenching section of the forum.

We were out in the unseasonally warm weather today. A bit of wind to check the crosswind behaviour of the 60mm wheels, and a shot in a familiar spot.

New stuff:
FFWD F6R 240s tubular wheels
Deda Zero 100 stem (120mm) and bar (46 cm o-o)
Selle SMP Full Carbon saddle


----------



## ssach

"Here is my new ride. Not as nice as most in this thread but I like it.
I have a question. Not real happy with the stopping power, would a different set of pads make a difference? Is there a break in period for brake pads? Will they work better with more use? I only have about fifty miles on this bike so far. I guess in all fairness I have to mention I weigh in at about 230 lbs. Will that make a difference? The last bike I had was a mountain bike with V brakes so maybe it is unfair to compare the two brake types."

Very nice bike. Looking forward to some warner weather around the NE so I can start riding. Enjoy the ride


----------



## ritoh

My 928L. An older model, but still rides great.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

ritoh said:


> My 928L. An older model, but still rides great.


That's a seriously wicked looking bike! Bella!


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Darth Celeste, your bike is ready ...

Great looking bike, good sir. A very sinister-looking Bianchi. Double points for putting wire cages on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## karlobike

Here's a 745, like new, will not be a great model, but have only the color makes you tremble.


----------



## artaxerxes

ritoh said:


> My 928L. An older model, but still rides great.


Nice one! I also have a 928L and i still enjoy it very much. Love the carbon lugs


----------



## T K

panzercom2002 said:


> I have a question. Not real happy with the stopping power, would a different set of pads make a difference? Is there a break in period for brake pads? Will they work better with more use? I only have about fifty miles on this bike so far. I guess in all fairness I have to mention I weigh in at about 230 lbs. Will that make a difference?


What brakes are on there? It is most likely your brake pads. Cheaper brakes come with cheap pads. And yes, your weight as opposed to a 150 pound rider would make a big difference.


----------



## ritoh

artaxerxes said:


> Nice one! I also have a 928L and i still enjoy it very much. Love the carbon lugs


Nice 928!
Where did you get the SL fork? I've been searching for one but pretty much impossible to find.

Also, does anyone know if there is a decently lightweight saddle available in celeste?


----------



## bianchinut

Here is mine as we took a break while riding the lake trail:

2002 Bianchi Campione
Fork: Mizuno
Headset: Cane Creek S-2
Stem: Ritchey Pro
Saddle: WTB Rocket V
Wheelset: Bontrager Race Lite w/ Vredenstein Fortezza 700x23
Pedals: Shimano SPD mountain

I am currently debating going to new 10 speed Campagnolo either Veloce or Athena. I have had no problems whatsoever with my current set up but I cannot stand the plastic break levers and I have my doubts about my bottom bracket durability.


----------



## artaxerxes

ritoh said:


> Nice 928!
> Where did you get the SL fork? I've been searching for one but pretty much impossible to find.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if there is a decently lightweight saddle available in celeste?


Got the SL fork from Ebay a few years ago. Makes the bike look more agressive imo, and it's pretty light too: only 280 grams after cutting it to length 

Don't know about lightweight celeste saddles. My butt only accepts Selle Italia SLRs and they don't come in celeste afaik...


----------



## bottecchia_eja

bianchinut said:


> Here is mine as we took a break while riding the lake trail:
> 
> 2002 Bianchi Campione
> Fork: Mizuno
> Headset: Cane Creek S-2
> Stem: Ritchey Pro
> Saddle: WTB Rocket V
> Wheelset: Bontrager Race Lite w/ Vredenstein Fortezza 700x23
> Pedals: Shimano SPD mountain
> 
> I am currently debating going to new 10 speed Campagnolo either Veloce or Athena. I have had no problems whatsoever with my current set up but I cannot stand the plastic break levers and I have my doubts about my bottom bracket durability.


If you are planning on changing gruppo and have the extra scratch, may I suggest Campy Athena 11sp. I just did the change in my 1989 Bottecchia and the improvement in performance is unbelievable. 

Plus it looks really good.


----------



## Flbikejunkie

*Steel and Aluminum*

Here are my two Bianchis
View attachment 254233


View attachment 254234


1987 Campione D'Italia with Shimano 600, recently converted down tube shifters to Ultegra Bar End shifters. She rides so smooth on the commute to the office.

Via Nirone 7 just completed the build with Ultegra/105 mix. Hydroformed aluminum does not have the bone jarring ride of my old Cannondale.

Love all the posts, keep the picts coming!


----------



## Tantivious Todd

ritoh said:


> Also, does anyone know if there is a decently lightweight saddle available in celeste?


There are usually Selle SMPs in celeste for sale on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SELLE-SMP-T...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item336d00d61b

It being eBay, though, you should tread carefully.


----------



## vinceflynow

Tantivious Todd said:


> There are usually Selle SMPs in celeste for sale on eBay:
> 
> SELLE SMP TRK MAN SADDLE : BIANCHI CELESTE | eBay
> 
> It being eBay, though, you should tread carefully.


The Bianch USA store has the San Marco Ponza in Celeste (230g). Its not supper light weight, but at least its Celeste. 









There are more choices if you live in Europe. I wish Bianchi USA would carry more items that are available in Europe. If I was in the Netherlands, I would pick up the San Marco Concor (190g) racing team saddle, from the Bianchi Netherland store.


----------



## ritoh

vinceflynow said:


> The Bianch USA store has the San Marco Ponza in Celeste (230g). Its not supper light weight, but at least its Celeste.
> 
> There are more choices if you live in Europe. I wish Bianchi USA would carry more items that are available in Europe. If I was in the Netherlands, I would pick up the San Marco Concor (190g) racing team saddle, from the Bianchi Netherland store.


Mmmm... I like that San Marco Concor. Wonder if they ship to the US.
If not, need to keep on the lookout on fleabay...


----------



## ritoh

artaxerxes said:


> Got the SL fork from Ebay a few years ago. Makes the bike look more agressive imo, and it's pretty light too: only 280 grams after cutting it to length
> 
> Don't know about lightweight celeste saddles. My butt only accepts Selle Italia SLRs and they don't come in celeste afaik...


Totally agree with you on the SL fork. Hence my search for one.
Well, let me know if you ever decide that you don't like it anymore ;-)


----------



## Tantivious Todd

There were actually several Celeste saddles on there last night, including a Fizik Aliante Delta, several SMP models and ... something else. Can't remember right now. My search word was "Bianchi", then I narrowed my search categories by selecting Sporting Goods>Outdoor Sports>Cycling.

Happy hunting!


----------



## spade2you

If weight is your goal, I don't think there is much in celeste, sadly. I race on a 125g Selle Italia Carbino Gel Flo. The bike is mostly white, but it's sub-14lbs, dang near 13lbs when I put on the climbing wheels.


----------



## imitsus

wow!!!! ... for the post below!


----------



## karlobike

I like my Bianchi, but these mountains are beautiful!:thumbsup:


----------



## adjtogo

Beautiful and stunning!! Both the bike and mountains!!! Wish I had scenery like that around where I live to pedal to!!


----------



## karlobike

Col de Lautaret, in the French Alps. :thumbsup:


----------



## vinceflynow

Bianchi Infinito, cloudy skies, Fremont, California, USA. The southern part of San Francisco Bay can be seen in the far background.


----------



## marckap

Here's my New 2010 Infinito, with Ultegra 6700 drive train and HED flanders wheelset


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Vince, that is a beautiful Infinito. The black wheels with black spokes really set off the bike--so does the black saddle, black hoods and celeste handlebar tape.

I recently tweaked my own 2012 Infinito and changed to a black saddle and black brake hoods. Our bikes look very similar (no wonder I like yours!). I will take some pictures this weekend,

Thanks for sharing man.

PS: I regularly travel to the SF area. Maybe next time I will bring my Infinito and we can take our bikes out for a spin.


----------



## vinceflynow

bottecchia_eja said:


> Vince, that is a beautiful Infinito. The black wheels with black spokes really set off the bike--so does the black saddle, black hoods and celeste handlebar tape.
> 
> I recently tweaked my own 2012 Infinito and changed to a black saddle and black brake hoods. Our bikes look very similar (no wonder I like yours!). I will take some pictures this weekend,
> 
> Thanks for sharing man.
> 
> PS: I regularly travel to the SF area. Maybe next time I will bring my Infinito and we can take our bikes out for a spin.


Bring your Bianchi Infinito to the SF area. I'd love to see it. Send me a PM if you're in the area.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

WOW, an Infinito-fest!

Those wheels look great!


----------



## Big Red Bianchi

*Springtime in Texas*

80 miles of this.....


----------



## Siena

*My new toy*

I made this one just for the fun of it. Need to change the Paul tensioner to a single wheel for a cleaner look. The Duc bike weights in a hefty 12.2 pounds with pedals in a 58cm. Owning a motored Ducati we shorten the name to Duc. I will add a little rubber ducky to the stem in the next week or so. All my bikes have co-pilots. 
Like I mentioned just for fun


----------



## Big Red Bianchi

*Looks JUST FINE WITHOUT THE DUCK!!*

please? no duckie?


----------



## Nickk

Which Duc? I used to have a 900SS


----------



## Siena

I have a 93 888 sp5 for 14 years. My retired race bike


----------



## Dhr.Theissen

spade2you said:


> Just got this and a Sempre frame. Didn't have time to take a good pic or get a pic of the Sempre frame, so this will have to do for now.



A Dream!!.


----------



## Dhr.Theissen

Hello folks, its been a while, but here i am with a new update on my Nirone 
My Token wheels in Celeste!..


----------



## kbwh

Great looking bike. I'd probably get some Celeste Hudz to balance out the front end a bit, but thats me. 

But: Ditch those valve stem caps. Please!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Dhr.Theissen said:


> Hello folks, its been a while, but here i am with a new update on my Nirone
> My Token wheels in Celeste!..


Nicely done. Bella!


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Fantastic looking bike. Excellent. I second the vote for Celeste hoods.


----------



## Dhr.Theissen

Don't now yet, I have some Celeste bartape, but thats to much celeste in the front, maybe the hoods do the job!. Thanks guys!.


----------



## Lolamunky

OMG where did you get those wheels custom colored!!??


----------



## Dhr.Theissen

Lolamunky said:


> OMG where did you get those wheels custom colored!!??


Made those decals myself with celest folie.


----------



## rmisiano

My Bianchi giro love it.


----------



## batwings

*Sempre*

Just picked it up last Saturday. Here's a cell phone pic I took on my first ride.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

batwings said:


> Just picked it up last Saturday. Here's a cell phone pic I took on my first ride.


Bellissima! Congratulations....


----------



## Tantivious Todd

I love those Sempres. Such a beautiful shade of blue. Lovely bike.


----------



## batwings

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## jmitro

ssach said:


> I have a question. Not real happy with the stopping power, would a different set of pads make a difference? Is there a break in period for brake pads? Will they work better with more use? I only have about fifty miles on this bike so far.


my 2011 Via Nirone 7 came with Reparto Corse brakes, and the pads sucked.
I installed Dura Ace brake pads for aluminum rims and the performance was much improved.


----------



## jmitro

kbwh said:


> Nice bike. Maybe different pads will help, but I don't know which. Maybe you could ask the question in the components/wrenching section of the forum.
> 
> We were out in the unseasonally warm weather today. A bit of wind to check the crosswind behaviour of the 60mm wheels, and a shot in a familiar spot.
> 
> New stuff:
> FFWD F6R 240s tubular wheels
> Deda Zero 100 stem (120mm) and bar (46 cm o-o)
> Selle SMP Full Carbon saddle


that's a beautiful bike.
Looks like you have the saddle correctly leveled.
I have the Selle SMP Evolution in celeste, and at first it was painfully uncomfortable....until I leveled it correctly. Now I find it is one of the more comfortable seats I have ridden, even with minimal padding.


----------



## Island Volpe

Thank you for this thread! I need a few more posts to be able to attach a picture but wanted to give a shout out to all the Volpe owners out there!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

SwissStop makes great pads. Check them out!


----------



## scorchedearth

*My first Bianchi*

I just bought a Volpe yesterday, have put 80km on her so far, and have loved every minute...


----------



## Corsaire

I've had my Volpe since 2003, great all around bike, have used with skinny tires and fat tires, currently I'm using it as a commuter to work, loaded w/panniers.


----------



## VeloPino

View attachment 256998


----------



## chrissomatic

Great Volpe. I've got a similar Eros I'll be posting once I've met my 10-post limit!


----------



## Lhorn

This is my 2012 Infinito. 61cm of all-natural goodness. I had to have Celeste but didn't want to break the bank so a very cool bike store (Bici Bike in San Jose) bought an Ultegra bike and built it up with 105 level components for me. Only additions are an Ultegra crank (in place of the Gossomer that came with it), Bikehubstore Ti skewers (in red).


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Lhorn said:


> This is my 2012 Infinito. 61cm of all-natural goodness. I had to have Celeste but didn't want to break the bank so a very cool bike store (Biki Bike in San Jose) bought an Ultegra bike and built it up with 105 level components for me. Only additions are an Ultegra crank (in place of the Gossomer that came with it), Bikehubstore Ti skewers (in red).


Very nice...welcome to the Infinito club. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Congratulations on the new Infinito! Prepare to be smitten. Kudos to your LBS as well for bending over backwards to get you your steed of choice. I was in the same conundrum not too long ago: I wanted 105 components, but wanted a Celeste frame. I was lucky in that when I finally scraped together the cash to get an Ultegra Infinito, I walked into my LBS to discover that someone had traded in a 2011 in my size, in Celeste, the day before. So, I put the extra money into a few upgrades and I've been grinning like a fool ever since. Nice pic, by the way. Looks like you have some beautiful country to ride in!


----------



## Lhorn

Thanks. It's local regional park here is Pleasanton, Ca. Kinda of a crappy picture taken with an iPod.
Kinda looks like platform pedals , but they are the type that are flat pedals on one side, SPD on the other. Just using them until I decide what I really want. It's got a compact crank, but the bike store put a 28 gear on the back for a little more advantage on the hills. Another thumbs up for Bici Bike. He really built it the way I wanted it and didn't charge extra for swapping the parts. 
I think I'll get Celeste hoods and maybe some red jockey wheels or other red accents, but I don't plan to change much otherwise. Well maybe lighter wheels.


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Lhorn said:


> Thanks. It's local regional park here is Pleasanton, Ca. Kinda of a crappy picture taken with an iPod.
> Kinda looks like platform pedals , but they are the type that are flat pedals on one side, SPD on the other. Just using them until I decide what I really want. It's got a compact crank, but the bike store put a 28 gear on the back for a little more advantage on the hills. Another thumbs up for Bici Bike. He really built it the way I wanted it and didn't charge extra for swapping the parts.
> I think I'll get Celeste hoods and maybe some red jockey wheels or other red accents, but I don't plan to change much otherwise. Well maybe lighter wheels.


It's like you're my twin or something. Before I took my Infinito home I had them put on a compact crank, Celeste hoods, red bottle cage, a 28T cogset, an FSA K-Wing and lighter wheels. I later ordered a red TISO jockey wheel/bolt upgrade kit and red Bianchi water bottle bolts.

I can tell you that the compact chainrings+28T cogs+light wheels= climbing machine. It's like I have a lower field of gravity or something.


----------



## Lhorn

What wheels do you have and where'd you go for the Tiso stuff?


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Lhorn said:


> Thanks. It's local regional park here is Pleasanton, Ca. Kinda of a crappy picture taken with an iPod.
> Kinda looks like platform pedals , but they are the type that are flat pedals on one side, SPD on the other. Just using them until I decide what I really want. It's got a compact crank, but the bike store put a 28 gear on the back for a little more advantage on the hills. Another thumbs up for Bici Bike. He really built it the way I wanted it and didn't charge extra for swapping the parts.
> I think I'll get Celeste hoods and maybe some red jockey wheels or other red accents, but I don't plan to change much otherwise. Well maybe lighter wheels.


I like where you are going with this.

Let me offer the following "inspiration" for you...






















































Note: I have changed to a black saddle...easier to keep clean.









Note: I have changed over to black hoods...easier to keep clean.









Note: I have changed to celeste bottle cage bolts. Not because they are easier to keep clean, I just got a set real cheap and I wanted to see how they looked.


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Lhorn said:


> What wheels do you have and where'd you go for the Tiso stuff?


The wheels are American Classic 420 Aero 3s. I can't say enough good things about them. My previous wheelset (from my Look 555) was a set of Mavic Ksyrium Equipes. Compared to those wheels, these climb easier, accelerate faster and coast faster. On two event rides that I've done this year, they have allowed me to climb where other chose to walk, and when descending I tend to pass everyone, even the guys that are heavier than me. On a local bike route, an LBS owner rolled up beside me on his Pinarello to ask me what I thought of them. He had the exact same wheelset on his bike and loved them.

On the previously mentioned price/weight list of wheelsets I had, the 420s didn't rank extremely high on value, but you could definitely do worse. I know that there were a lot of wheelsets on that list that weren't as well made, and I had no idea if their bearings were of the same quality. Probably not.

As for the TISO upgrade kit, I got it from CyclingInnovations.com. There wasn't a shopping cart on the site, so I sent an inquiry e-mail, which led to me ordering directly through PayPal. The TISO stuff is high quality, but I must say that I was a little disappointed because the kit was obviously made for a previous version of Ultegra. I couldn't use the cassette lock ring or the chainring bolts. I would probably investigate options from the TokenProducts.com website instead.


----------



## quikrick1

*2001 Veloce*

Here is a artsy pic, (trying to catch that suburban sunset) of my ex 2001 Veloce. Steel, tig welded. Campy Centaur and Campy Vento wheelset. Excellent ride. I gave this one to my son-in-law.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

bottecchia_eja said:


> I like where you are going with this.
> 
> Let me offer the following "inspiration" for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I have changed to a black saddle...easier to keep clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I have changed over to black hoods...easier to keep clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I have changed to celeste bottle cage bolts. Not because they are easier to keep clean, I just got a set real cheap and I wanted to see how they looked.


The wheels are Ambrosio Excellence, which is the same as I have on my Bottecchia (except red for the Bott).

The TISO ballbearing jockey wheels I got from these people:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tiso-Jocke...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e65799525

They are not cheap, however.


----------



## Lhorn

> Let me offer the following "inspiration" for you...


Beautifully put together bike, especially the Campy! I actually followed your modifications on the other bike message board and was kicking myself that I didn't see your post about selling your Ultegra parts until it was too late.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

quikrick1 said:


> Here is a artsy pic, (trying to catch that suburban sunset) of my ex 2001 Veloce. Steel, tig welded. Campy Centaur and Campy Vento wheelset. Excellent ride. I gave this one to my son-in-law.


I like the artsy angle! :thumbsup:


----------



## spade2you

Slightly updated race bikes.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

spade2you said:


> Slightly updated race bikes.


Nice bike tree!


----------



## Gcruz

*My 1st Road Bike is a Bianchi*

Sorry I didn't post here initially because I enjoyed looking at everyone's fine rides, but the board said I needed 10 posts before I can post a reply...

I've been running and been saving up for a road bike for a LONG time
I Lost 15lbs since January and decided it was time to step up my exercise with a bike.

I've had my 2012 Infinito 105 for a week and already put 66 miles on it last week. My 1st ride was on Memorial day and I did 30 miles on the Portola Loop in the San Francisco Bay area. Very nice ride and much more exciting than running!

I fell over on my 3rd day because I was rolling slow during a warmup and was turning left (had my right foot unclipped as usual, didn't get left foot out in time). My instinct was to put my left arm out to break the fall, but since my cousin f'd up his elbow that way (he's new too), I crossed my arms and my left shoulder took the blow. I was more worried about my week old bike than myself. It was a super slow fall, so nothing hurt or messed up except my ego 

Oh, and here's a pic of my bike and me. Trust me, I'm a happy owner, it was really sunny outside! 


Bianchi Strobist Cycling by garycruz, on Flickr


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Fantastic! Another great photo, too, with a crisp foreground and shallow depth of field. May I ask what camera and lens?

Now that you've had your first slo-mo foot trap tumble, you are truly among cyclists. I once made the mistake of doing a week-long ride with pedals and shoes that I had never used before. I fell over three times before we left the first town.

Again, quite a fetching bike and ensemble and it's good to have you on the forums!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

No matter what ALWAYS fall on the left side....remember, you must protect the derailleur.


----------



## Gcruz

Tantivious Todd said:


> Fantastic! Another great photo, too, with a crisp foreground and shallow depth of field. May I ask what camera and lens?


Thanks! Canon 5DMK3 with 85mm 1.2L II

My wife already noticed I chose another EXPENSIVE hobby!

Great tip on falling to left


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Gcruz said:


> Thanks! Canon 5DMK3 with 85mm 1.2L II
> 
> My wife already noticed I chose another EXPENSIVE hobby!
> 
> Great tip on falling to left


You could make spare cash by photographing riders and our bikes ( we tend to be a bit on the vain side and are totally obsessed with our eqipment-bikes that is).

The falling on the left side advice was, of course, was tongue-in-cheek, I don't wish to start a flaming war regarding whether to fall on the left or right side. People here can be awfully touchy-just follow the shave vs. not shave or seat bag vs. no seat threads.  

Ride safely!


----------



## SolidSnake03

bottecchia_eja said:


> You could make spare cash by photographing riders and our bikes ( we tend to be a bit on the vain side and are totally obsessed with our eqipment-bikes that is).
> 
> The falling on the left side advice was, of course, was tongue-in-cheek, I don't wish to start a flaming war regarding whether to fall on the left or right side. People here can be awfully touchy-just follow the shave vs. not shave or seat bag vs. no seat threads.
> 
> Ride safely!


Just make sure you don't land on your back because all those tools are going to hurt!

Sorry couldn't help it


----------



## bottecchia_eja

SolidSnake03 said:


> Just make sure you don't land on your back because all those tools are going to hurt!
> 
> Sorry couldn't help it


You could've, but you didn't. Trying to start another controversy, eh?


----------



## kbwh

Rep to Gcruz for The Shot.

Hey, b_e: Since you mention controversies, let me reference:
http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/#60


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Gcruz said:


> Thanks! Canon 5DMK3 with 85mm 1.2L II
> 
> My wife already noticed I chose another EXPENSIVE hobby!
> 
> Great tip on falling to left


Ah, well that explains it. Any time that body and an L-series lens get together, good things usually happen. I once saw a television commercial being shot with a Canon 5D or two.

Again, beautiful bike and glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## Lolamunky

Hey spade do you have strava? I'd love to see your TT times


----------



## bottecchia_eja

kbwh said:


> Rep to Gcruz for The Shot.
> 
> Hey, b_e: Since you mention controversies, let me reference:
> http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/#60


Oh no KB, you "had" to post the rules. 

Nothing good can come out of this. 


BTW, I am a strong advocate of Rule 12!!!


----------



## Lolamunky

2006-2007 Alu D2 TT frame
Zipp 404 PT Hub
Hed Carbon bars with ALU profile extensions
Ultegra/105/FSA mix
Adamo Road saddle
3T arx stem


----------



## kbwh

Nice, Lolamunky! Do you do triathlons? Bike at least looks set up for long distace TTs.


----------



## Lolamunky

No just time trial......I need to lower the front end a bit but right now I am just working on my flexibility. I dont want to be one of those people who drops their aero bars super low but loses all their power because they arent breathing correctly thanks to a truncated diaphragm.

Right now I can put my plams on the ground when doing toe touches but thanks to tight hamstrings I still cant ride super low. Its a work in progress.....I am aiming for 5mm drop every 2 weeks over the summer. Does that sounds reasonable?


----------



## SolidSnake03

Lolamunky said:


> No just time trial......I need to lower the front end a bit but right now I am just working on my flexibility. I dont want to be one of those people who drops their aero bars super low but loses all their power because they arent breathing correctly thanks to a truncated diaphragm.
> 
> Right now I can put my plams on the ground when doing toe touches but thanks to tight hamstrings I still cant ride super low. Its a work in progress.....I am aiming for 5mm drop every 2 weeks over the summer. Does that sounds reasonable?


That sounds like too much drop too fast, honestly hamstring take a LONG time to really stretch to the point of functional improvement. At least that is what I have been noticing personally with a fairly religious stretching routine.

But, I figure it's worth trying that 5mm every 2 weeks and see how your body responds


----------



## Lolamunky

Thanks for the info....I do yoga for 1.5 hours X 3 a week to try to improve my flexibility and I stretch a couple times a day at my desk. I'm hoping I'm on the fast track to crazy flexibility....or at least a track thats going there eventually


----------



## spade2you

Lolamunky said:


> Hey spade do you have strava? I'd love to see your TT times


I just use Garmin Connect. I'm starting my prep for the state TT, although my kid is due very close to that date. I'm in decent form, so m wife and I are convinced this is when it will happen.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

spade2you said:


> I just use Garmin Connect. I'm starting my prep for the state TT, although my kid is due very close to that date. I'm in decent form, so m wife and I are convinced this is when it will happen.


Good lck with the upcoming TT. Congratulations on the upcoming addition to the family!


----------



## spade2you

bottecchia_eja said:


> Good lck with the upcoming TT. Congratulations on the upcoming addition to the family!


Thanks, it would still be awesome to have the baby AND do the time trial.


----------



## jr59

I got one inbound.

Not sure how I'm going to build it yet.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

jr59 said:


> I got one inbound.
> 
> Not sure how I'm going to build it yet.


Bellissima.

There should be a new rule: A Bianchi must contain 75% Celeste at a minimum (with the exception of pink Bianchis available only to the current Giro leader). All else is heresy and the heretic must be sentenced to riding only Costco bikes for the rest of his or her life.


----------



## charlox5

Finished my '83 Nuovo Alloro. This weekend i took her out for her maiden voyage. I love this bike. Sorry the pic is so crappy, didn't head out for my ride with a real camera.


----------



## jr59

bottecchia_eja said:


> Bellissima.
> 
> There should be a new rule: A Bianchi must contain 75% Celeste at a minimum (with the exception of pink Bianchis available only to the current Giro leader). All else is heresy and the heretic must be sentenced to riding only Costco bikes for the rest of his or her life.



I'll vote in favor of that rule!


----------



## spade2you

spade2you said:


> I just use Garmin Connect. I'm starting my prep for the state TT, although my kid is due very close to that date. I'm in decent form, so m wife and I are convinced this is when it will happen.


I take that back, my form currently sucks. :mad2:


----------



## bottecchia_eja

spade2you said:


> I take that back, my form currently sucks. :mad2:


Come on man, don't be so hard on yourself. You will do fine.

And as for the timing of the baby and the TT, are the dates close enough? If they are, there is always a C section. :idea:

Remember RULE #5 :thumbsup:


----------



## spade2you

bottecchia_eja said:


> Come on man, don't be so hard on yourself. You will do fine.
> 
> And as for the timing of the baby and the TT, are the dates close enough? If they are, there is always a C section. :idea:
> 
> Remember RULE #5 :thumbsup:


I still have about 2 weeks until the TT and due date. Perhaps my legs will come out of the funk they're in right now. 

I put a lot of pressure on myself in time trials because I tend to do poorly in crits and road races these days. For the last two years, I've posted the fastest or 2nd fastest time compared to my team mates. I've also had pretty dramatic improvements in speed each year, with the exception of this year on my 40k course.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

spade2you said:


> I still have about 2 weeks until the TT and due date. Perhaps my legs will come out of the funk they're in right now.
> 
> I put a lot of pressure on myself in time trials because I tend to do poorly in crits and road races these days. For the last two years, I've posted the fastest or 2nd fastest time compared to my team mates. I've also had pretty dramatic improvements in speed each year, with the exception of this year on my 40k course.


We are all pulling for you at the TT and with the new baby. 

Is this your first baby?

Keep us posted.:thumbsup:


----------



## charlox5

some better pix of my bike


----------



## Oncojeans

*Sempre 105...Red is beautiful too....*

Love this bike - now with better wheels and comfy saddle


----------



## Oxy

*Celeste Strabello*

This is both my first real bike and my first Bianchi. 
This was a fallen tree just off the road near Almont, Mich.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Oxy said:


> This is both my first real bike and my first Bianchi.
> This was a fallen tree just off the road near Almont, Mich.


Beautiful bike and from the looks of it, bewutiful tree!


----------



## LostViking

bottecchia_eja said:


> Beautiful bike and from the looks of it, bewutiful tree!


What a bike! (What a tree!)

Always does a body good to see a Celeste machine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeza64

my baby infinito tricolore.i do have a 928L which has some celeste .


----------



## Laz

*2011 Infinito Chorus*

My 2011 Infinito Chorus fitted with a pair of Fulcrum Red Wind XLR's


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Laz said:


> My 2011 Infinito Chorus fitted with a pair of Fulcrum Red Wind XLR's


Very nice. Welcome to the family.


----------



## Jeza64

that touch of red is perfect.


----------



## stumonky

Older model but I found it brand new. My second Bianchi (I have a single-speed mtb also). Took it out this morning, this is the best bike I have ridden.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

stumonky said:


> Older model but I found it brand new. My second Bianchi (I have a single-speed mtb also). Took it out this morning, this is the best bike I have ridden.


Very nice, I like its understated good looks.


----------



## Slider21

*Infinito Dura Ace DI2 with C50's*

Here is my Bianchi with the new rims.


----------



## Laz

Sweet ride Slider21


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Slider21 said:


> Here is my Bianchi with the new rims.



Sweet!!!

BTW, you are upside down...


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Slider, I have never seen that frame color before, and I love it. Sweet wheels, too. What is all the extra stuff strapped behind the head tube?


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Tantivious Todd said:


> Slider, I have never seen that frame color before, and I love it. Sweet wheels, too. What is all the extra stuff strapped behind the head tube?


Battery packs?


----------



## Jeza64

That's a bute.


----------



## smartyiak

Slider21 said:


> Here is my Bianchi with the new rims.


Slider,

What size is that? It looks VERY nice. A lot of bikes (mine included) look doofusy in larger sizes...this one looks great.

How do you like the wheels?

-Smarty


----------



## Slider21

Thanks everyone, I do love it, it is a 56 cm frame. The battery pack is for the Seca Light n Motion 1400 lumen light. It's like driving your car on low beam, I quite often get flashed by cars thinking that I'm on high beam. I love the wheels, they roll for ever and finish off the bike nicely.

Maybe it's upside down as I am in Australia (Down Under).


----------



## Slider21

She's actually a 59 cm farme....


----------



## Lhorn

Wow, some gorgeous bikes on here recently.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Lhorn said:


> Wow, some gorgeous bikes on here recently.


Yes there are... :thumbsup:


----------



## redlude97

03 Bianchi Giro with Body Vitesses


----------



## bottecchia_eja

redlude97 said:


> 03 Bianchi Giro with Body Vitesses



WOW...both on the bike and on the photograph.


----------



## texastengu

*Mama Mia!*

Just picked up this 2001 Mega Pro SL on Friday night...wrapped the bars with Lizardskin Celeste on Sunday...


----------



## triumph.1

my 81 The bike doesn't have many more than the 50 miles I put on it. Unfortunately it's a bit small for me so it's a display bike.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

triumph.1 said:


> my 81 The bike doesn't have many more than the 50 miles I put on it. Unfortunately it's a bit small for me so it's a display bike.


Dang..how tall are you?


----------



## triumph.1

bottecchia_eja said:


> Dang..how tall are you?


LOL, 6'-6'1", but long legs and shorter torso. A 59cm or even a 60 is perfect. It is very frustrating trying to find nice examples of vintage bikes that I can actually buy and ride. I drool a lot without hurting the wallet. Been looking for a 79-81 super leggera for a long time and have never found one in the right size.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

triumph.1 said:


> LOL, 6'-6'1", but long legs and shorter torso. A 59cm or even a 60 is perfect. It is very frustrating trying to find nice examples of vintage bikes that I can actually buy and ride. I drool a lot without hurting the wallet. Been looking for a 79-81 super leggera for a long time and have never found one in the right size.


I have the same problem...I am on the opposite end of the range, however.


----------



## spade2you

Pic from my last race. Did pretty awful.


----------



## kbwh

But you looked good doing so!


----------



## texastengu

It's not if you win or lose but how you ride your bike...


----------



## spade2you

kbwh said:


> But you looked good doing so!


I haven't done that race since 09. Very fast, technical, and puckering corners. Did poorly I'm that race, too. Apparently I looked really good, despite the poor finish. They included a photo in a flyer and showed it on the local afternoon news. 



texastengu said:


> It's not if you win or lose but how you ride your bike...


After about eating pavement in corner 8, I need to work on the how with cornering.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

kbwh said:


> But you looked good doing so!


I second that!


----------



## spade2you

I call this one, I HATE CRITS!!!!!!










Had to sprint for not last. 

I shouldn't complain that I've hit the highest power average and normalized power as little as I've been able to ride this summer. A baby and the new software with additional training has been very gruesome. Brewing and a new band probably aren't prudent, but why not?!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Nice kit


----------



## BobSantos

Hi, all, 

I recently made the decision to switch from subway commuting to riding and in doing so picked up my first Bianchi off eBay. I managed to snap a picture in my office's bike room:

Can't post photos so just add the h-t-t-p infront of this link in another window...i112.photobucket.com/albums/n169/BobSantos/20120820_028.jpg

Never had a bike this good. My last bike was a "Shogun" 12 speed which was fine but nothing like this. It felt like a brick in comparison.

Anyway, it's 59cm, I think it's a 1995 or 1996... it has a Columbus EL-OV frame and Mirage shifters, derailleurs and brakes and a Record crank.

Can anyone tell me a bit about this model? 

Thanks!


----------



## T K

spade2you said:


> Pic from my last race. Did pretty awful.


No no no. Whenever you get spit out the back and someone takes a photo of you, (never happened to me) you tell everyone that you were off the front on a solo attack.:thumbsup:


----------



## T K

BobSantos said:


> Anyway, it's 59cm, I think it's a 1995 or 1996... it has a Columbus EL-OV frame and Mirage shifters, derailleurs and brakes and a Record crank.
> 
> Can anyone tell me a bit about this model?
> 
> Thanks!


You sure that's not EL-OS?
I have that same bike. Have not ridden it yet. Still putting it together. Hope to be done this comming week. Will post some pics.


----------



## BobSantos

T K said:


> You sure that's not EL-OS?
> I have that same bike. Have not ridden it yet. Still putting it together. Hope to be done this comming week. Will post some pics.


Yes, I apologize, EL-OS is correct. I can't post any pictures yet but will do so when I hit the magic 10-post mark.

I love this bike, hope you find yours to be just as good.


----------



## spade2you

Salsa_Lover said:


> Nice kit


If you ever get the chance, DeMarchi makes awesome kits. Good chamois, decent skin suit. The regular kit has really comfy bib straps and a very elastic sleeve that feels very cool, temperature wise. 



T K said:


> No no no. Whenever you get spit out the back and someone takes a photo of you, (never happened to me) you tell everyone that you were off the front on a solo attack.:thumbsup:


LOL, I'll do that next time. Crits are a definite weakness of mine until I can find one that's up hill in every direction.  

Spent most of the race on my own since I assumed (incorrectly) that the riders behind me were pulled. I was TTing just to see how many laps I could survive before getting pulled or lapped. Several laps to go and I thought I was about to get lapped, but it was the remaining riders and I was surprised that it took them so long to catch me. 

I might have been able to stick with the pack once they settled down if I didn't overcook a corner. My handling isn't great to begin with. After a lot of really hard laps, my momentary lapse of concentration cost me.


----------



## T K

Spade, what would you say your weakness in crits is? Is it just certain kinds of crits?
For me, hills and hairpin turns kill me. I'm built bigger, 5'8" 185, and getting my body up hills or back up to speed after a tight corner eventually sucks my power out. Wide open, fast, constant power, crits are much better for me.
A coach I had a few years ago gave me a simple drill to do though that made a huge difference.


----------



## T K

BobSantos said:


> Yes, I apologize, EL-OS is correct. I can't post any pictures yet but will do so when I hit the magic 10-post mark.
> 
> I love this bike, hope you find yours to be just as good.


From what I've learned so far, that frame is Bianchis "cream of the crop" as far as steel goes. I was shocked when I first picked the frame up and felt how light it is. It's just all the other stuff on the bike (forks too) that make it heavy.
This will be first steel and Campy bike. If it doesn't float my boat I may just sell it. (It's a 55cm with all brand new Veloce and Centaur) We'll see.


----------



## spade2you

T K said:


> Spade, what would you say your weakness in crits is? Is it just certain kinds of crits?
> For me, hills and hairpin turns kill me. I'm built bigger, 5'8" 185, and getting my body up hills or back up to speed after a tight corner eventually sucks my power out. Wide open, fast, constant power, crits are much better for me.
> A coach I had a few years ago gave me a simple drill to do though that made a huge difference.


I don't do well with the technical cornering or violent and constant accelerations. I seem to be in trouble once I exceed my time trial pace. A big part is that I just don't like them and get a little cautious after seeing so many crashes. 

The big problem this year was the lack of riding. Took a lot of pain cave riding that day and I'm still surprised with the power data.


----------



## T K

We sound simalar, although I am not thinking about crashing. I know crashing sucks but thinking about it won't help. I am not afraid to crash. Been there, you get over it.
On the training side. A great thing my coach got me doing is pyramids. Really helps those jumps and violent accelerations.
Warm up for 20 to 30 mins. Then jump and go as hard as you can for 30 sec. Then recover for 30 sec. Then jump and go for 1 min. Then 1 min recovery. Then go for 1:30, 1:30 rec. Then 2:00 min, 2 min recovery. Then go back down. 1:30,1:00, 30 sec. You will be crying on that last 30 sec. Then ride home at a rec pace. Do that twice a week and it will help your body handle those violent efforts.


----------



## Watermelonbutter

This happened to me also. Tomorrow I pick up the Bianchi.


----------



## BianchiOrlando

I've seen a couple pics of my model with the celeste trim which I had up until recently and therefore never bothered to post. But now i've moved away from celeste until I can truly get a celste bike and have replaced my peddles, saddle, cages, bar tape with black trim. I'm hoping I can invest in a true celeste ride one day but until then....


----------



## portinho6

My 1st Bike. 2012 Via Nirone 7 Tiagra, 55 cm. Loving it


----------



## Bianchi-67

portinho6 said:


> My 1st Bike. 2012 Via Nirone 7 Tiagra, 55 cm. Loving it


Portinho6, I have the same bike although I have upgraded most of the components. Enjoy the ride


----------



## portinho6

Thanks Bianchi-67, interested to know what kind of upgrades you made for future consideration.


----------



## Bianchi-67

portinho6 said:


> Thanks Bianchi-67, interested to know what kind of upgrades you made for future consideration.


Hi Portinho6,

I changed the wheels to Fulcrum Racing 5, upgraded the tyres to Michelin Pro 3, changed the bar tape to Lizard Skins in red, the shifters, front and rear mech were upgraded to Shimano Ultegra 6700.

I will be upgrading the crankset to FSA SL-K light shortly. I am really enjoying the ride.


----------



## portinho6

Nice, do you have a pic of it on the forum or can you post one.


----------



## Bianchi-67

portinho6 said:


> Thanks Bianchi-67, interested to know what kind of upgrades you made for future consideration.


There you go.
View attachment 264561


----------



## portinho6

Niiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Bianchi-67

Thanks. Are you new to road cycling?


----------



## portinho6

Yeah, just started about 2 months ago and looking to build up my mileage. Currently on the local trails but too many pedestrians on the weekend. Need to make a move to more open road.


----------



## triumph.1

my three Bianchi's


----------



## T K

Here is my mid 90's ELOS finally finished. 
All brand new Campy.


----------



## triumph.1

T K said:


> Here is my mid 90's ELOS finally finished.
> All brand new Campy.


I love this bike except the bars. A more traditional bend would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## jr59

T K said:


> Here is my mid 90's ELOS finally finished.
> All brand new Campy.


Yep, a proper bike indeed!

But you more than likely knew I liked it anyways!

It's my fav steel Bianchi, and yours is done nicely indeed!

I hope you decide to keep it. If not, I understand that as well!


----------



## T K

Thanks guys.
jr59, I am in no hurry to do anything with it other than ride it.
And, I didn't quite understand you in the other thread. Which two bikes is it you have? Do you have the Soma and the Gunnar. Or the Bianchi and one of the others?


----------



## jr59

I have the Soma and the same frame that you show here.
Although a bit bigger!

In fact, a pic of it, right before I put it together is in this very thread.

If made to pick between the Gunnar and Smoothie, well, that would go to the Gunnar.

BUT...I'll take the ELOS frame over either. I own a LOT of bikes. Maybe to many.
The ELOS rides and handles as well as any. that includes more than a few custom made bikes as well.

I have a few pics posted in the custom page, towards the last pages. Just so you don't think I'm not telling the truth.


----------



## T K

Do you know what year mine is? Usually when I find one on line they have painted rear dropouts and painted top of the forks. Not all chrome like mine.
Also, do you know anywhere where I could find a geo chart or any other stats on line?

edit:
I just saw yours. You have the paint like I was saying. Ours must be just a year off from each other.


----------



## jr59

I got no answer for those questions.

I do know it's hard to get the year on these.
Bianchi seems to have had the same model 
in many slightly different forms. I know that the
ones from europe are different from the ones in
Canada, which were different from the US bound ones.

Bianchigirl on BF seems to be one of the most knowledgeable on this sort of thing.

You could also ask the CR group, but I at times mistrust what some post there.
Or maybe I don't know those guys as well.

I know mine has the painted drop outs and 1/2 painted fork. I'll guess and say yours was a euro sold bike. But that is using the W A G system. wild a$$ guess!

Here I found this; http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/my_bianchi/catalogs.htm
Try 95

Hope that helps


----------



## kbwh

Very nice EL-OS you have there, T K.

I too would have found a trad drop bend for it, like the Deda Speciale 26, and I would have put on Celeste bar tape for that full 90s feel. I had a TSX like that in the 90s, so I'm nostalgic, haha.


----------



## T K

kbwh said:


> Very nice EL-OS you have there, T K.
> 
> I too would have found a trad drop bend for it, like the Deda Speciale 26, and I would have put on Celeste bar tape for that full 90s feel. I had a TSX like that in the 90s, so I'm nostalgic, haha.


I hear ya but with this particular paint (pearl metalic) I was afraid that celeste bar tape would look too cheap and plasticy. Also I built this bike up to ride and wanted modern comforts. Was not too worried about looking period correct. Round bars may have looked good but I like the ergo bends. I'm not real happy with these though. Having a hard time reachin the thumb levers while in the drops.
I'll look into those bars you mentioned.


----------



## T K

jr59 said:


> I got no answer for those questions.
> 
> I do know it's hard to get the year on these.
> Bianchi seems to have had the same model
> in many slightly different forms. I know that the
> ones from europe are different from the ones in
> Canada, which were different from the US bound ones.


Now that you mention it. When I bought it, the guy said it was bought and brought back from Italy.


----------



## scorchedearth

My Bianchi Volpe:


----------



## kbwh

The Speciale 26 is an "italian" shallow drop bar, which makes it quite easy to reach the thumb levers. Here the levers (in my opinion) sit a little bit to high on another Deda model with the same shape:


----------



## T K

I see those bars at Ribble are only $20 USA. I might just have to give them a go. Thanks again.


----------



## jct133

I'm a new poster here but I wanted to throw up a picture of my ride. It's my first road bike, I've been a long time mountain biker but wanted to have a bike for around town (errands and just cruising). I found this for a pretty good deal on Craigslist. Apparently the original owner passed away and it was given to a good friend of his, he kept it in his garage for something like 10 years. He thought it was '88 but didn't know much else about it. I have the serial (M.8 6198) but not a ton of info on it, anyone know about deciphering it? It appears to be a CDI but I don't know much history about Bianchi (from others I've seen on ebay and what my LBS said). I've had minimal luck trying to decode it's history using the bike component manufacturing page. Regardless it's a beautiful bike and I love riding it so much.

The frame itself is practically mint but the crank, freewheel and chain needed to be replaced. I also swapped out the old tires which were pretty beat.


----------



## kbwh

We found this nicely painted grocery store today.
View attachment 264969


----------



## bottecchia_eja

kbwh said:


> We found this nicely painted grocery store today.
> View attachment 264969


I love the picture of the store and the Celeste Bianchi leaning against the wall.

Nicely done.:thumbsup:

Speaking of Passione Celeste...


----------



## Salsa_Lover

You forgot these ones


----------



## spade2you

I once thought about adding some turquoise inlays to a custom guitar. Ended up not working so well with the other woods.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Salsa_Lover said:


> You forgot these ones


LOVE it...good pull!


----------



## Utah Rider

*Vitus 979 in Celeste*

25, 000 miles & still counting...


----------



## quinnar

*loving these bikes!*

Great stuff in this thread...

I'm building up my first Bianchi, a 2006 San Lorenzo. Only saw a few of those, any reason why? Anything I should look for? I'm reallllly looking forward to it's completion, and then it'll be winter. Such is life.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

quinnar said:


> Great stuff in this thread...
> 
> I'm building up my first Bianchi, a 2006 San Lorenzo. Only saw a few of those, any reason why? Anything I should look for? I'm reallllly looking forward to it's completion, and then it'll be winter. Such is life.


You can spend winter lovingly staring at your bike and before you know it, Spring will be in the air!


----------



## LostViking

I have my Local Bianchi Store (LBS) looking for a Columbus steel frame for me (61cm) - if they find one I'll have a nice little winter project as well - wish me luck as this will be my first build from scratch!


----------



## nick.m.rose

This thread is torture. I'll get my megatube up here soon.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

nick.m.rose said:


> this thread is torture. I'll get my megatube up here soon.


lol :d


----------



## kbwh

LostViking said:


> I have my Local Bianchi Store (LBS) looking for a Columbus steel frame for me (61cm) - if they find one I'll have a nice little winter project as well - wish me luck as this will be my first build from scratch!


So why did I ever sell my 62 cm TSX?
Would have been a pretty retro-modern machine with Al Centaur or Veloce, a Record 1" head set, Deda Speciale 26 bars, Murex stem, a silver seat post, a set of old Record hubs and that Record crankset from my parts bin. Ambrosio tubular rims and Veloflex Roubaix glued on. Mmmm.

Get those pix up, nick.m.rose, real quick.


----------



## LePatron

quinnar said:


> Great stuff in this thread...
> 
> I'm building up my first Bianchi, a 2006 San Lorenzo. Only saw a few of those, any reason why? Anything I should look for? I'm reallllly looking forward to it's completion, and then it'll be winter. Such is life.


The San Lorenzo is a fantastic bike being very ridgid and extremely light especially for a non-carbon frame. I have an '04 that is built up w/ ksyrium elite wheels and campag components. The bike is nearly as light as my Sempre. One improvement I made was to replace the original fork with an XL carbon fork from an EV3. What a diference! it's about 50 g lighter (the original unit has an aluminum crown) and just gives the bike a much better feel. I'll try to post some pics. Not sure but I think that the San Lorenzo made beteen 2003 and 2006 was only made available in N. America.


----------



## LePatron

*2004 San Lorenzo*










So this is my San Lorenzo I mentioned earlier. If I was told that I could only keep one I certainly wouldn't be disappointed to be left with this.


----------



## katoom

:thumbsup: Sweet, I always thought that the San Lorenzo was was under appreciated, Great job.


----------



## spade2you

I almost got one, but by the time I was ready to buy they had been discontinued and I ended up with a C2C.


----------



## Eunegis

*...don't want to intrude...*

...but I want to participate.
So here is her sweetness, my bike!
As you can see, it's an Athena equipped Infinito 2012, size 53 cm with a 90 mm stem (I'll try 100 mm in the future). I'll also try to reduce spacers under the stem step by step as I'm advancing in my training (which includes gymnastics as well).
I upgraded it with the proletarian but nicely looking and robust Cosmic Carbone SL wheels with Conti 4Season tires (maybe I'll switch to the all black Yksions later, that came with the wheels - I'm not yet confident enough with them). I know there are many Mavic haters out there and many who condamn the wheel's concept - but I like them, they have proven solid and their black/white contrast fits with the b/w painting of the frame.
Enjoy (just as I've enjoyed this thread here).
Cheers


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Eunegis said:


> ...but I want to participate.
> So here is her sweetness, my bike!
> As you can see, it's an Athena equipped Infinito 2012, size 53 cm with a 90 mm stem (I'll try 100 mm in the future). I'll also try to reduce spacers under the stem step by step as I'm advancing in my training (which includes gymnastics as well).
> I upgraded it with the proletarian but nicely looking and robust Cosmic Carbone SL wheels with Conti 4Season tires (maybe I'll switch to the all black Yksions later, that came with the wheels - I'm not yet confident enough with them). I know there are many Mavic haters out there and many who condamn the wheel's concept - but I like them, they have proven solid and their black/white contrast fits with the b/w painting of the frame.
> Enjoy (just as I've enjoyed this thread here).
> Cheers


That's a beautiful bike...I like the aluminum finish on the Athena group--a reverse of the retro-new concept. Goodjob!

You need longer tire valve stems.


----------



## ie_benitez

Nice!!!!


----------



## ie_benitez

I like it!!!!!


----------



## ie_benitez

well done sir!!!!


----------



## ie_benitez

I like the color!!!


----------



## ie_benitez

nice selection!!!!!


----------



## ie_benitez

new addition assault wheels eebrakes 2012 SRAM red & SISL2 crank


----------



## atomiclab

here is my Bianchi Torfeo
its my first and only Road bike. I bought it used and have no idea how old it is. the story is, it was bought and lived most of its life in storage. I am ridding it now

its all campy, accept the miche cranks and miche 1" threaded headset.

I am trying to put some longer 175mm campy cranks on it. 


Can anyone help me date this bike???


----------



## Eunegis

Thanks, guys.

@bottecchia_eja:
Boah - did you search the pic with a magnifying glas??? Eagle eye... But the valve stems are just long enough to make inflating no hazzle and take the valve caps without any pulling on the tubes. This way they cover the little valve canals of the rim perfectly.

@ie_benitez:
I've always liked the Oltre! Nice, aggressive look, especially with the upward curved top tube that makes the bike appear like an animal ready to jump. But the Infinito was the second best (and cheaper) alternative since body measurements revealed that I'm not made for the Oltre's racyer geometry. Maybe some day after years of training...


----------



## quinnar

LePatron said:


> So this is my San Lorenzo I mentioned earlier. If I was told that I could only keep one I certainly wouldn't be disappointed to be left with this.


Ace. And that fork looks good too. :thumbsup:

My frame is a full gloss white; celeste on the fork and the pedals. Saddle is black. What color of bar tape should I go with, black or celeste?


----------



## BianchiTyler

*Updated Bianchi*

Have posted before but am constantly making changes! Enjoy!


----------



## LostViking

BianchiTyler said:


> Have posted before but am constantly making changes! Enjoy!


I'm a color-matchaholic as well - so I like where you're going with this! :thumbsup:

Only a plus that your doing it with some high quality bits!


----------



## JoeyBee

Here you go...My 1986 Bianchi...









My L'Una









And a Campione I bought as a frame and built up with parts left over from other bikes...I actually ride this one the most...


----------



## bottecchia_eja

JoeyBee said:


> Here you go...My 1986 Bianchi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My L'Una
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Campione I bought as a frame and built up with parts left over from other bikes...I actually ride this one the most...


Nice collection. 

Do you have more info on the L'Una? I had never heard about it or seen one.

Thanks!


----------



## JoeyBee

Not a lot of info. They were one of the 928 series of Bianchis. They had white carbon fiber in the frame, forks, stem, seat post, and handlebars. It is a very beautiful bicycle. My model year came with Campy Record componentry; I think the next year Bianchi used the next grade down in componentry. The bike's MSRP when it was new was $5700. There's more information on the Internet if you Google around doing a search on L'Una.


----------



## Laz

*My latest addition*

2013 Oltre XR, with Campy Chorus. No fishing tackle on this pony.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Laz said:


> 2013 Oltre XR, with Campy Chorus. No fishing tackle on this pony.


Beautiful bike, thanks for posting!


----------



## kingofgrope

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


very nice.


----------



## Oxy

Laz said:


> 2013 Oltre XR, with Campy Chorus. No fishing tackle on this pony.


Spectacular!


----------



## mmallam

My Impulso at the Step Pyramid in Egypt


----------



## kbwh

Nice shot!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

mmallam said:


> My Impulso at the Step Pyramid in Egypt


WOW on the bike and WOW on the location.


----------



## sarals

bottecchia_eja said:


> Nice collection.
> 
> Do you have more info on the L'Una? I had never heard about it or seen one.
> 
> Thanks!


I have a 53cm L'Una, 2006 iteration, that I built up from a frame and fork set I acquired. The L'Una is a 928 frame and fork laid up with white carbon. Bianchi used matching components on the bike, and it was limited edition. My LBS still has a 2005 new bike on their showroom floor.

I'd post a picture of it and my bike but I'm not allowed to yet  - not enough posts!


----------



## sarals

JoeyBee said:


> Not a lot of info. They were one of the 928 series of Bianchis. They had white carbon fiber in the frame, forks, stem, seat post, and handlebars. It is a very beautiful bicycle. My model year came with Campy Record componentry; I think the next year Bianchi used the next grade down in componentry. The bike's MSRP when it was new was $5700. There's more information on the Internet if you Google around doing a search on L'Una.


My LBS has a 2005 "special edition" L'Una that has slightly different graphics, wheels, tires, and I believe the Record group. They told me the crank (white carbon crank arms) were made specifically for the bike that year. It's a gorgeous thing!


----------



## sarals

I think I can finally post an image!










It has a Chorus group (standard 53/39 chain rings, 13t 26 cassette), Easton EA90 Aero wheels, Conti GP4000's, Look KeO pedals, Ritchey Classic short drop aluminum bars, a no-name stem, Record seat post, Specialized Oure saddle. I love the way it looks, and I love the ride even more. It's a wonderful bike.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

sarals said:


> I think I can finally post an image!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a Chorus group (standard 53/39 chain rings, 13t 26 cassette), Easton EA90 Aero wheels, Conti GP4000's, Look KeO pedals, Ritchey Classic short drop aluminum bars, a no-name stem, Record seat post, Specialized Oure saddle. I love the way it looks, and I love the ride even more. It's a wonderful bike.


Very nicely done, especially the aluminum components. They match the bike's colors perfectly.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## kearnybiker

Wow, talk about Bianchi porn. I'm new to Bianchi, but I'm already such a sucker.


----------



## sarals

bottecchia_eja said:


> Very nicely done, especially the aluminum components. They match the bike's colors perfectly.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


You are welcome!

Thank you!


----------



## jimibonz

A great bunch of good looking bikes for sure. I have to admit that I'm partial to the celeste green ones and I'm jonesing for a new vigorelli after riding one today. Sweet.


----------



## proline69

Just beautiful .


----------



## LostViking

Utah Rider said:


> 25, 000 miles & still counting...


Nice - can never see enough Celeste on a bike!
What's the skinny on those Celeste pedals?


----------



## sante pollastri

View attachment 273559
View attachment 273560
View attachment 273561
from another era....


----------



## lincsrider

View attachment 273615
a fine angle!


----------



## triumph.1

I finally got around to hanging it where I would enjoy it most. Wife didn't even blink an eye. :thumbsup:

View attachment 273638


----------



## Bianchi-001

View attachment 273653


2012 Infinito


----------



## giosblue

*My Black Sempre Ultegra*

Sempre Ultegra, swapped out the bars and stem for Deda Zero 100 and the wheels for Stans Alpha 340. I didn't think I would ever buy a black bike, but this has grown on me.


----------



## T K

sante pollastri said:


> View attachment 273559
> View attachment 273560
> View attachment 273561
> from another era....


Beauty eh. How about some info?


----------



## Bianchi-001

I actually think the black w/ white and celeste accents are stunning! I had a choice between a celeste Infinito and a b & w and I took the b & W. It was love at first sight!




giosblue said:


> Sempre Ultegra, swapped out the bars and stem for Deda Zero 100 and the wheels for Stans Alpha 340. I didn't think I would ever buy a black bike, but this has grown on me.


----------



## stevensb

Great wife! What model and year is your Bianchi?


----------



## KHODER

Hey guys I am new to bianchi and was just wondering is the bianchi pista via brera good? Please google it if you are not familiar with it thank you so much in advance! 
Khoder.


----------



## SolarSmudge

portinho6 said:


> My 1st Bike. 2012 Via Nirone 7 Tiagra, 55 cm. Loving it


I'm very much in the 'Celeste Camp' but this colour scheme is very fetching!


----------



## LostViking

bottecchia_eja said:


> Do you have more info on the L'Una? I had never heard about it or seen one.


Try here:


928 L'una/Chorus | Bianchi USA

View attachment 275415


Above, a stock photo of a 2006 L'Una.

Looks like Joey Bee's is pretty much stock - except for the crank and the tires!


----------



## Ska!

Just stumbled into this thread. Nice rides! Here's my Bianchi L'Una. The pic was taken way back when I first built it up 5 (I think?) years ago? No idea exactly.......too many bikes. It now has miles that count WELL into the 5 digits and is about to be stripped of some parts (that I'll be keeping) and the rest sold off.

I really enjoyed this bike. It really likes to be thrown into corners and tossed around a bit: handles very well.

Despite that, I turn 40 this year so, as a gift to myself, I decided to move to Titanium. Slowly amassing parts and should have the new ride up and rolling by June I suspect. 

Can't wait. I'll miss my Bianchi though. 

View attachment 275567


----------



## LostViking

Ska! said:


> Just stumbled into this thread. Nice rides! Here's my Bianchi L'Una. The pic was taken way back when I first built it up 5 (I think?) years ago? No idea exactly.......too many bikes. It now has miles that count WELL into the 5 digits and is about to be stripped of some parts (that I'll be keeping) and the rest sold off.
> 
> I really enjoyed this bike. It really likes to be thrown into corners and tossed around a bit: handles very well.
> 
> Despite that, I turn 40 this year so, as a gift to myself, I decided to move to Titanium. Slowly amassing parts and should have the new ride up and rolling by June I suspect.
> 
> Can't wait. I'll miss my Bianchi though.
> 
> View attachment 275567


Pity, nice bike, give it to me!


----------



## pissedmonkey-part-2

Can anyone beat this?  Miserable grey day, but had to stop for a pic as in one direction celeste fence in front of the sea, in other Victorian celeste lamp post with a celeste Porsche parked next to it!! Would be rude not to add my Bianchi to the mix.
View attachment 275630

View attachment 275631


----------



## pissedmonkey-part-2

Sorry - not sure why that's attached 2x lots of photos. Cant seem to delete? :blush2:
Mobile phone pic, so quality not great, but you get the idea....first pic posted of the bike, although I have been on the forum before as "pissedmonkey" I've lost password and changed email addresses since.
I have a wider pic of the bike with the complete Porsche if anyone wants to see it - cool colour for a car!


----------



## rolyateel

View attachment 275632


My 2012 Infinito with Shimano 105, DuraAce wheels.
Slowly being pimped, recently swapped saddle, seat post, and stem


----------



## y tin

@pissedmonkey
Excellent pics, nice bike too, but we need to see the pic with all of the celeste porche.


----------



## KM1.8T

Never seen a Celeste 968 before. Does it have a Bianchi hood badge?


----------



## LostViking

pissedmonkey-part-2 said:


> Sorry - not sure why that's attached 2x lots of photos. Cant seem to delete? :blush2:
> Mobile phone pic, so quality not great, but you get the idea....first pic posted of the bike, although I have been on the forum before as "pissedmonkey" I've lost password and changed email addresses since.
> I have a wider pic of the bike with the complete Porsche if anyone wants to see it - cool colour for a car!


Your new "personality" comes with posting restrictions.
You might need to email the photo to someone here or tell us where it can be found in cyberspace - then someone could post it for you.


----------



## pissedmonkey-part-2

This one shows the Porsche in all its celeste glory......didn't check for Bianchi badge! 
View attachment 275666


----------



## KM1.8T

That is definitly and intersting color on the 968 but, what about the light pole as well, must have had some left over paint.


----------



## Pangpang77

Here's my 98 Megatube Ti built up with modern parts including the 2012 (2010 Shifter and Crank) Campagnolo Athena 11.










Here's the link to the dedicated thread:

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/b...athena-11-speed-modernized-2013-a-300961.html


----------



## kbwh

Makes me think of Rivendell. Sorry.


----------



## LostViking

jct133 said:


> He thought it was '88 but didn't know much else about it.


I think '88 is about right - here's a pic of my wife's '88 Brava for comaparison.

View attachment 276035


Her's is stock, down to the pedal cages - I only replaced the bartape and tires as they were rotting away.


----------



## uramisten

View attachment 276112
Hi everyone! I'm new here, and I'm here for find out more about my bike. It's a Bianchi Vento 527 from 1994 (according to the Campagnolo groupset on it), and would be great to know more about her origins.


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Pangpang77 said:


> Here's my 98 Megatube Ti built up with modern parts including the 2012 (2010 Shifter and Crank) Campagnolo Athena 11.


Very nice. I really like how the celeste pops on the dark titanium. Looks like a diamond-shaped downtube. What size it that? The top tube height and the spacers on the steerer make it look like it was built for Wilt Chamberlain.


----------



## stevensb

"I'm here for find out more about my bike. It's a Bianchi Vento 527 from 1994"

Uramisten: Beautiful bike although your photos of it on Velospace and Flickr are much nicer.

What are you hoping to know?


----------



## Pangpang77

Tantivious Todd said:


> Very nice. I really like how the celeste pops on the dark titanium. Looks like a diamond-shaped downtube. What size it that? The top tube height and the spacers on the steerer make it look like it was built for Wilt Chamberlain.


The Megatube is kind of a diamond shape. It's a 58cm.


----------



## uramisten

Hi stenvensb! I'm interested in pretty much everything, what you can tell me about it. It took me a while, even to find out the year it was made in. I know nothing about the model range of Bianchis at that time, in addition, I only assume that 527 has something to do with the parts built in. Since it has originally a Veloce groupset on a Cromor frame, I think it was considered low-end (or a bit higher) in that era, in my opinion, a so-called recreational bike. It's just my idea of the Bianchi Vento, if you have any knowledge on this model, please, share with me. What am I hoping to know? Good question. Honestly, I'm starting to forget the reason, why I'm doing this. Since I haven't got any answer (excluding "I don't know") from all over the world, and when a guy at Bianchi, who takes the time to respond (I'm grateful), can only know about this model from google, that's what makes me wondering. The perfect solution would be an european Bianchi catalog from 1994-95.
BTW, you asked it beacase you have informations for me or you just find the whole thing pointless?


----------



## sante pollastri

*Xl ev2*

View attachment 276349
this is my XL EV2 Pantani replica,with Campagnolo record 9 sp,nucleon wheel set,PMP titanium seat post for Bianchi,ITM stem & bar.


----------



## kbwh

Nice! Deserves shallow drop classic bars like the Deda 215 Shallow and Celeste bar tape though.


----------



## guamdude

View attachment 276621
View attachment 276622
View attachment 276623
View attachment 276624

Just got my first road bike. Got a good deal on close out 2012 Infinito. Upgraded to a full Campy Record 11 speed. Had to change the seat post to a zero set back, so I went with a crank brothers cobalt for being light weight for now. Will change the wheelset once the weather gets warmer and the roads clear. Then probably go with a 3T or Deda bars, stem, and seatpost set. Had a 20 miler this weekend and enjoyed every bit of it!


----------



## Bianchi-001

stunning!!! I also have a '12 Infinito (black &white)


----------



## Ska!

Here's one we haven't seen yet. Popped into my buddy's shop for repair and I am DESPERATELY trying to get the owners to sell it to me. I want this thing BAD. I'd love to see my son (4 years old) on it.

Anyone have any details on this one? I've never seen one before.


----------



## jwl325

Stunning bike!! Congrats!! 

BTW, was stationed in Guam from '99-'01--met my wife there! 



guamdude said:


> View attachment 276621
> View attachment 276622
> View attachment 276623
> View attachment 276624
> 
> Just got my first road bike. Got a good deal on close out 2012 Infinito. Upgraded to a full Campy Record 11 speed. Had to change the seat post to a zero set back, so I went with a crank brothers cobalt for being light weight for now. Will change the wheelset once the weather gets warmer and the roads clear. Then probably go with a 3T or Deda bars, stem, and seatpost set. Had a 20 miler this weekend and enjoyed every bit of it!


----------



## guamdude

Thanks JWL! Weather cleared up, and going to try it at a Metric Century tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## jwl325

*My bride's birthday present....*

She deserves it, putting up with me all of this time, LOL....

We were originally going to go with the Campy set, but changed our minds at the last and decided to go with the 105--she's comfortable with the Shimano stuff on her Trek 1.5.

2013 Infinito, Celeste.....

View attachment 277196


PS...it's not a great photo, but that landscape you see in the distance is the foothills of Mt Etna--my backyard view every day!


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Fantastic. Excellent choice and I hope it will faithfully serve her for many miles to come.


----------



## Tspeters

Another non-Celeste beauty 
My 2013 Infinito 105.
View attachment 277203
View attachment 277204
View attachment 277205


----------



## jwl325

Thanks TT!


----------



## jwl325

Beautiful....I'm not just being polite here, I *really* like the way Bianchi does their red finishes I'm seeing here.


----------



## Bianchi-001

Stunning!!!


----------



## Kowalski

I have two of them
My training one, which I also carry with me wherever I travel, is Infinito 2011. I like Zipp wheels so I fitted this one with a pair of 101s. Great bicycle, very comfrotable... aaah, you know everything.
A couple of pictures that I took in Athens this January:


----------



## Kowalski

My second one is an Oltre 2011
A couple of pictures with training wheels (Fulcrum zero) and race wheels (Fulcrum XLR)
Great bike indeed

In Moscow


----------



## kbwh

@Kowalski: Two very nice bikes, and the shots from Athens are superb. Do you have different positions on the Infinito and the Oltre?


----------



## Kowalski

kbwh said:


> @Kowalski: Two very nice bikes, and the shots from Athens are superb. Do you have different positions on the Infinito and the Oltre?


Of course
I ride in a much more relaxed position on Infinito with a 120 stem. I also use a compact crankset with 172,5 cranks which lets me put my saddle a little higher than on my Oltre fitted with 53/39 175 mm cranks. Oltre has a shorter headtube so using a 130 stem lets me get into a racing position.


----------



## kbwh

Kowalski said:


> Of course
> I ride in a much more relaxed position on Infinito with a 120 stem. I also use a compact crankset with 172,5 cranks which lets me put my saddle a little higher than on my Oltre fitted with 53/39 175 mm cranks. Oltre has a shorter headtube so using a 130 stem lets me get into a racing position.


Thanks. I ride a 57 Infinito now, but if I was to change my frame I'd most probably get a 59 Sempre Pro. My position would be the same though. I'd have to shorten my stem from 12 to 11 cm, and get a seat post with a little less setback. Everything else would be the same.
I use 15mm spacers on the Infinito. That would be 35mm on a 57 Sempre Pro. My vanity says no to that. Also a 59 Sempre Pro would put the wheels in the same place below me as the 57 Infinito does give or take a mm or two.


----------



## jaggrin

View attachment 277456


New 59cm Infinito. The shop put on the tape, rubber hoods and upgraded me to Quattro wheels.


----------



## jr59

View attachment 277458
It only took 10 months, 2 different groups and a lot of worry, but I finally got it done!

ELOS, built with a hodepodge of nice stuff.


----------



## kbwh

Those last two: Bellisima! 
I'd wear out those Michelins on the EL-OS and put on Vittoria Corsa SC or Veloflex Corsas in a hurry though. A bike like that needs tan sidewall tires methinks.
Mus say that the 2013 Infinito paint job is the best so far. Celeste hoods with Celeste tape: I gotta try dat.


----------



## jr59

jr59 said:


> View attachment 277458
> It only took 10 months, 2 different groups and a lot of worry, but I finally got it done!
> 
> ELOS, built with a hodepodge of nice stuff.





Jablo2nski said:


> I could never see my bike with any other than Italian parts on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <tbody>
> 
> </tbody>


Well seeing as I have a bunch of other bikes with Campy.
From a Merckx with SR, Richard Sachs, with 11 speed record, and 2 Spectrums both with Campy 11 speed chorus on them.
I have Italian parts covered!

I just put what I had laying around on this frame. Record crank and DA with King wheels!
Works pretty good! Shifts just as good as my Campy! 

And I don't think I EVER thought during a big effort; "Wow, I really could have used all Campy"

In fact, these DA brakes stop much better than my Deltas!
But there again, Deltas weren't ever suppose to stop. They are speed controllers!


----------



## stickboybike

jaggrin said:


> View attachment 277456
> 
> 
> New 59cm Infinito. The shop put on the tape, rubber hoods and upgraded me to Quattro wheels.


Yes! I love the Infinito 2013 paint job the best, too.

Just got a Vaconsoleil team frame, I'll work on pix as the build come together. 

Here's my 2012 Oltre from a crit, last season....


----------



## notequinoxe

I don't know what model or what year it is, I hope someone here can lend me a hand...please
View attachment 277929


----------



## jwl325

Beautiful!!


----------



## jmess

Oltre XR in Nero. Ultegra Di2, DA 9000 compact and pedals, DA 7900 brakes, Reynolds 32s, Conti 4000s 700x23


----------



## Mihalis

here's mine. the frame is made of steel, groupset campagnolo avanti. recently updated with miche performance calipers and a new wheelset( superlight hubs, mavic open pro 28h , dt competition spokes and veloflex corsa 22 tires)
View attachment 278543


----------



## Mihalis

beautiful. weight?


----------



## jmitro

My other Bianchi....now my primary ride (in addition to my BMC).
Purchased a NOS 2009 928 Tcube frame and built it up with Dura Ace from my other bike. This frame is supposedly heavier than my 928carbon SL, but as you can see it is still very light at 1002g.
View attachment 279391


View attachment 279390


View attachment 279392


View attachment 279393


View attachment 279394


View attachment 279395


----------



## bottecchia_eja

jmitro said:


> My other Bianchi....now my primary ride (in addition to my BMC).
> Purchased a NOS 2009 928 Tcube frame and built it up with Dura Ace from my other bike. This frame is supposedly heavier than my 928carbon SL, but as you can see it is still very light at 1002g.
> View attachment 279391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279390
> 
> 
> View attachment 279392
> 
> 
> View attachment 279393
> 
> 
> View attachment 279394
> 
> 
> View attachment 279395


I really like that frame, especially the paint job. I am so tired of seeing frames done in flat colors. I like the "wet paint" look. Good job putting the bike together (though my personal preference would have been a Campy gruppo). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stickboybike

I loved my T-Cube. 

Think of the 928SL as a bike for climbers. The T-Cube has really stout tube construction and lends itself to be more of a crit racing bike; great jump and quick handling.


----------



## kbwh

Beautiful T-Cube. Celeste tape and saddle is so right.


----------



## Sun Rider

MY new Bianchi Infinito. I'm an old gizzer. On and off the bike for the last 60 years. After seeing the Bianchi pictures and descriptions here I had to have one. Had it built up a-la-crate at Competitive Cyclist in Utah. Drive train and brakes are Campagnolo Super Record mechanical and the wheels are Campy Eurus. Feel like a youngster again. <a href="https://s927.photobucket.com/user/elphil_photo/media/ad3c2330-24ee-4282-8a6a-40b9a838916b.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad120/elphil_photo/ad3c2330-24ee-4282-8a6a-40b9a838916b.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo ad3c2330-24ee-4282-8a6a-40b9a838916b.jpg"/></a>


----------



## KM1.8T

Looks great, congrats.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Sun Rider said:


> MY new Bianchi Infinito. I'm an old gizzer. On and off the bike for the last 60 years. After seeing the Bianchi pictures and descriptions here I had to have one. Had it built up a-la-crate at Competitive Cyclist in Utah. Drive train and brakes are Campagnolo Super Record mechanical and the wheels are Campy Eurus. Feel like a youngster again. <a href="https://s927.photobucket.com/user/elphil_photo/media/ad3c2330-24ee-4282-8a6a-40b9a838916b.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad120/elphil_photo/ad3c2330-24ee-4282-8a6a-40b9a838916b.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo ad3c2330-24ee-4282-8a6a-40b9a838916b.jpg"/></a>


Not bad at all for a "mature" rider.  great choice of components. I also have Eurus wheels on my Infinito--they are great riding wheels!


----------



## Kowalski

my Oltre with black tape and saddle


----------



## @helsinki

notequinoxe said:


> I don't know what model or what year it is, I hope someone here can lend me a hand...please
> View attachment 277929


Look online for the serial number of your bike.


----------



## rolyateel

My Super Pista...just finished having it built up by my LBS


photo (14) by no-eyed-dear, on Flickr


----------



## Brain A'Missing

Beautiful Bianchis. Do you guys know that this thread was created ~ 8 years ago? I have been absent for the past 5 years btw


----------



## Lhorn

Great looking Super Pista.


----------



## Bluediamond59

*My Bianchi Sempre*
October 2011 I built a 2012 Bianchi Sempre (in Celeste of course) with full carbon BP4 fork. Weight with pedals, 16 lbs 2 oz. It is a 53cm frame. Full Campagnolo Record 10 speed, Shifters, Brakes, Cables, front and rear Derailleur, Cassette, Crank, Specialties TA Nerius Chainrings (52/36 at 110bp), Wippermann Connex 10sX 10 speed Stainless Steel Chain, Shimano XTR M980 XCR SPD Pedals, HED Ardennes LT Wheels, Vittoria Open Pave CG 700x24C Clincher Tiers, Vittoria Ultralite Latex Tubes, FSA K-Wing Carbon Handlebar, Fizik Microtex Bar Tape, FSA SL-K 90mm Stem, FSA SL-K SB-20 Carbon Seatpost, Brooks B15 Swallow Classic Titanium Rail Saddle.
With the help of the HED wheels this bike cuts through wind like a hot knife through butter. I just wish the rider did too. The thin chain stays were a concern of mine but my answer to that was after my first 65-mile road ride averaging 19.3 mph I felt like I had never started. What a smooth ride. Very responsive. Climbs like a rocket.

View attachment 280203
View attachment 280204
View attachment 280205
View attachment 280206


----------



## Hertz2much

*Bianchi Reparto Corse SL Chromo Lite*

Hello, 

This is my first post to this forum. I wanted to share my first road bike and my pride and joy. It's my Bianchi Reparto Corse SL Chromo Lite. While I recently purchased a Trek 2.3 Alpha, this Bianchi was a dream to ride. 

View attachment 280208


----------



## GJF

View attachment 280242
Taking the Impulso out for a Sunday ride


----------



## cjavate

View attachment 280462


looking for advice. id like to upgrade to 2013 Sora group and Shimano RS30 wheel set. priced everything out and its gonna run me around $600. worth it?


----------



## shownotfound

I've posted this in the newbie section of the forums as well as the generic bike section as well, but I had not scrolled down far enough to see the thread with all these beautiful, beautiful Bianchis.

My baby, only about 2 months old (bike shop built it up for me because they didn't have one in my size not in a box) and I absolutely love it. My only additions were a single cage, and some Look Kéo Plus pedals. 2013 Bianchi Impulso/Ultegra.

View attachment 280567


Back to oogling others of these...


----------



## mackgoo

Still strong.


----------



## Sun Rider

^^^ Really sharp looking setup.


----------



## mackgoo

Thought I posted this but can't find it.


----------



## Eunegis

Yes, that's a very coherent setup, indeed. The way a modern alloy frame should be done.

I want to show you a little update of my Infinito, now with a black saddle and black handlebar tape (formerly white, see page 45 of this thread) plus all black Mavic Yksion Pro tires. It is a little more harmonic in my eyes, and it emphasizes the frame a little more. I'll reduce spacers under the stem step by step. Enjoy.

View attachment 281193


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Nicely done! Who says you can't color coordinate with black, eh? Draws out the black stripe on the frame. Although, I've always said, if you really want to emphasize the frame, go with wire bottle cages ...

Nevertheless, fantastic looking bike!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Eunegis said:


> Yes, that's a very coherent setup, indeed. The way a modern alloy frame should be done.
> 
> I want to show you a little update of my Infinito, now with a black saddle and black handlebar tape (formerly white, see page 45 of this thread) plus all black Mavic Yksion Pro tires. It is a little more harmonic in my eyes, and it emphasizes the frame a little more. I'll reduce spacers under the stem step by step. Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 281193


Nicely done.

I did something similar with my Infinito. I went from white tape/Celeste hoods and white saddle to black tape/black hoods and black saddle.

I just got tired of cleaning up all the white stuff. 

Your Infinito looks very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## efaucette

That looks great. I think I will need to follow suit with the black on black up front with the black saddle. The frame POPS!

(Also, may need to upgrade my original wheels.)


----------



## skhan007

Salsa_Lover said:


> You forgot these ones


Love the Firebird and Flying V!! Beautiful. The Hamer Phantom is cool too, but I'm not a lefty.


----------



## lincsrider

agree with the emphasis on the black. Thats a smart looking Infinito. Heres my 2012 Sempre in a similar kind of
View attachment 281522
set up.


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Very nice. Good use of the blue sky filter.


----------



## yerba

Hi,

First time poster, so little presentation is in order:

View attachment 281624


My Bianchi L'Una, vintage 2004, Chorus, FSA cockpit and seatpost.


----------



## pashax

View attachment 282121


----------



## Sun Rider

Ciao. I contracted the "Passione Cleste" fever. In addition to the all Campy Infinito a few posts above, I added the steel Dolomiti. Keeping it retro it has the silver Athena grouping along with silver rims and spokes. The lugs and bb are chrome. Bianchi says this is a limited edition and only 50 frame sets will be produced. Wonder if there is 49 more nuts like me out there.





Dolomiti | Bianchi USA


----------



## Simonwb

Here are my Bianchi beauties: first up, a 2013 Infinito:
View attachment 282177

Standard Campag Athena except: Eurus wheel set and ISM Adamo Breakaway saddle. I too am a fan of the black look up top. Currently riding Vittoria Corsa tyres. Wahoo sensors and RFLKT unit on the bars.

Next, a 2012 Via Nirone 7, which was my first bike and now my winter ride:
View attachment 282178

I know, horror! mudguards on a Bianchi but it works for me. Campag Veloce, Fulcrum 7 wheels and another ISM Adamo saddle, the Prologue. SL-K carbon zero setback post because I was playing around with my position on the bike.

Love them both and thanks for sharing your pix!

Simon


----------



## Eunegis

lincsrider said:


> agree with the emphasis on the black. Thats a smart looking Infinito. Heres my 2012 Sempre in a similar kind of
> View attachment 281522
> set up.


Nice one! And a good photo technique.:thumbsup:
The Schiroccos a going really well with it.
Neat little celeste applications on the black saddle.
And I must say: the white stem provides a good ballance with the b/w-seatpost and the white of the frame. Gotta think about it...


----------



## Bianchi-67

View attachment 282213


----------



## Simonwb

Let's see your Bianchi!! - Page 50

For some reason, my post got lost somewhere in the other 50 pages in this thread.

Hope you can see them now.


----------



## MrDmac

Here's my first road bike ever....i've only logged a little over 50 miles on it now. I absolutely love it tho. (2012_Bianchi_Brava_2300)
View attachment 282693


----------



## kbwh

I like the mudguards, Simonwb. Smart on a winter trainer. 
I really like Celeste bikes, but I also need Celeste handlebar tape to be completely happy with mine.


----------



## streakosteel

Look what I got!
Fell in love with her at first sight.... 
Bought as you see, along with a box of parts. Maybe wasn't smart but I didn't care.
Will post more pics after the build is done.

View attachment 283228
View attachment 283229


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Where does the box of parts go? Looks complete to me. What size is that? Looks like Wilt Chamberlain's bike.


----------



## streakosteel

Tantivious Todd said:


> Where does the box of parts go? Looks complete to me. What size is that? Looks like Wilt Chamberlain's bike.


Hahaha, said similar to guy when he sent this picture to me. It's a 61cm. Seat way high in this one.
Only a single gear with front brake in pic. Drivetrain being put together and updated 8 speed shifters on too.


----------



## Eunegis

Hi Comrades,

I've made a slight update to my Infinito 2012 (53). I've changed seatpost (now white, full carbon), saddle (now slightly wider, white graphics) and stem (now white, black graphics).
I wanted to change the handlebar, too (42 cm instead of 44), but I found out that the one I had purchased (a 3T Ergonova Pro) had a lower drop and less curve than the rather cheap original Reparto Corsa, even though the Ergonova Pro was supposed to be the shortest reach and shallowest drop model on the market.
I depicted from other posts that the white stem and seatpost blend in nicely with the Infinito's 2012 colour scheme that is white on top of the whole frame. And the old Reparto Corse seatpost's saddle clamp always looked a little cheapish to me.
I lowered the stem by 1 cm, and if it works I'll let my dealer cut the fork's tube down by that margin.

Enjoy. Cheers,
Eunegis
View attachment 283353


----------



## M4VERICK

Here is my beautiful Bianchi Vertigo Campag Veloce...First road bike and I've ridden over 1000 miles since 9th April 2013! Cant get enough of it! Hoping to do a wheel upgrade on her soon!

View attachment 284041


----------



## bianchibene

Beautiful Bianchis people! Looking forward to posting my 2010 Infinito after 10 posts!


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Eunegis said:


> I depicted from other posts that the white stem and seatpost blend in nicely with the Infinito's 2012 colour scheme that is white on top of the whole frame.
> View attachment 283353


Absolutely. What you said. That really works.


----------



## Tantivious Todd

M4VERICK said:


> Here is my beautiful Bianchi Vertigo Campag Veloce...First road bike and I've ridden over 1000 miles since 9th April 2013! Cant get enough of it! Hoping to do a wheel upgrade on her soon!
> 
> View attachment 284041


Great looking bike! My LBS only stocked the red one, so this is the first time I've seen the Celeste version "in the wild". Looks really good, including the wheels. The stock wheels Bianchi fits are real lookers. Too bad they're fairly heavy.

Congratulations on a nice bike. Keep loving it!


----------



## Odysseas

Here 's my Bianchi XL Titanium. 
Campagnolo Veloce Group set. 

I bought some months ago from a guy obssed to buy a Carbon Bike.
I definetly love the bike over my carbon. 

For the record i couldnt find anything on the internet for this bike. Can anyone help with the year of manufacture or some history facts about this model? 


View attachment 284152

View attachment 284153


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Absolutely fantastic. I love it. Looks to be 2002-2003 vintage?


----------



## Eunegis

Very nice, indeed.

It looks smilar to the one Pantani rode in 1998, maybe due to the paintjob.
But I don't know precisely, which one Pantani had under his butt - it might have been a custom frame.


Besides: here's another update of mine - with Shamal Ultra wheels for improved responsiveness. It looks more ore less conventional, but it rides very nicely.

View attachment 284154


----------



## Odysseas

thanks! indeed is a fantastic ride. to be honest i have no idea on the manufacture year of the Bike. 

For sure Pantani was riding an ALU frame. this one is Titanium. 

Just out of curiosity... how much do you thing i spend for this bike?


----------



## Eunegis

Hmmm...
just to make an uneducated guess for fun: a used Ti-frame might be around $2k. But since a bargain is to be expected (otherwise you wouldn't ask) I'd say the whole thing cost $2k.

Is the fork Ti as well???
Does the frame really fit your body?
Where do you see that its Ti - its painted all over.
Can you feel the special, silky Ti-ride-sensation on it?
I wonder about Veloce on a Ti-frame. It deserves Chorus, at least. Or Athena, if it shall be silver (which is preferrable, in my eyes).

How do you know Pantani was on Alu? As far as I know he was known for being a really wild material freak - if he'd had a Ti option I guess he would have used it.

I love the celeste-yellow-combo.
Celeste can be nicely paired with many colours, but yellow, orange, red and blue are the best, I believe. They make for a nice recognizable contrast.
Unfortunately the present colour scemes in the bike industry are often based upon or loaded with black. Not that it looks bad, but it looks a little average to me.
That said, the Vertigo example above is a pretty one.


----------



## Odysseas

Actually yeah the ride is super silk smooth. As regards the fork are carbon. For the price I have to admit that it was a totally bargain since the previous user was of significant ignorance.... Oh well good for me; the veloce group set I have to admit that is not the smoothest but has that retro look that I like. Titanium is written on the label near the bottom bracket. I ll post some photos later.


----------



## Odysseas

View attachment 284186
View attachment 284187


----------



## LostViking

streakosteel said:


> Look what I got!
> Fell in love with her at first sight....
> Bought as you see, along with a box of parts. Maybe wasn't smart but I didn't care.
> Will post more pics after the build is done.
> 
> View attachment 283228
> View attachment 283229


61cm! I'd kill for one of those - hard to find in that size - congrats!


----------



## M4VERICK

Tantivious Todd said:


> Great looking bike! My LBS only stocked the red one, so this is the first time I've seen the Celeste version "in the wild". Looks really good, including the wheels. The stock wheels Bianchi fits are real lookers. Too bad they're fairly heavy.
> 
> Congratulations on a nice bike. Keep loving it!



Thanks very much, my LBS stocks a really good range of Bianchi bikes, including those in the Red, white and black combo. I couldnt get a Bianchi without the traditional Celeste and thankfully this one was in stock, though I understand that they are fairly rare in this colour??
It certainly is a head turner though!


----------



## mmlee

Sheeezah finniiiiiiito ...... just finished building the 2012 Bianchi Inifinito. Bought closeout showroom demo that they stripped down to the frameset. Got an awesome deal due to minor nicks and scratches. Mated a full Ultegra 6700 gruppo with Fulcrum Zero wheelset and a new Selle italia (what else would you put on an italian bike) SLR max gel flow saddle. 

Finished tweaking the setup and doing final fitments. The short test rides have been amazing!!! Going on a 30+ mile maiden voyage this evening. 

Arrivederci !!!

View attachment 284717


----------



## mmlee

Cahill3eph said:


> I could never see my bike with any other than Italian parts on it.


I would have loved to put Campagnolo Super Record EPS Gruppo on it but the Ultegra will have to do for now..................I already started my Campy savings fund!


----------



## njnets23

I'm a mountain biker, new to road and enjoying it thanks to my first road bike in the modern era (I had a Shogun 300 ten speed as a kid). As a mountain biker, I've become a big fan of custom-built wheels and had to transfer that education/love over to my Bianchi. Seen here with White Industries silver t11 hubs, silver DT Swiss Competition spokes (28/32, despite my lightweight, love that they are bomber proof and will last forever), laced to HED C2 Belgium Black rims and Conti 4000s tires. Love the set up. The wider rim profile and 25mm tires are a dream. This is my two-wheeled "Ferrari." 4 months in and getting ready for the upcoming Best Buddies Century ride from Carmel, CA to Hearst Castle!


View attachment 285013


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Nice looking setup. Was not aware that HED made an aluminum rim with a black brake track. That looks really nice.


----------



## njnets23

Yep. They are beau-ti-ful and ride awesome. Amazing.
Fit and finish are also outstanding - graphics are not stickers.
I think they came in ~ 1360 grams for the set... not bad for 28/32 bomb-proof all-rounders with a wider rim profile. They pair great with the Infinito... especially for us mountain bikers who like the extra "planted" to the road feeling. Descending is a whole new experience.





njnets23 said:


> I'm a mountain biker, new to road and enjoying it thanks to my first road bike in the modern era (I had a Shogun 300 ten speed as a kid). As a mountain biker, I've become a big fan of custom-built wheels and had to transfer that education/love over to my Bianchi. Seen here with White Industries silver t11 hubs, silver DT Swiss Competition spokes (28/32, despite my lightweight, love that they are bomber proof and will last forever), laced to HED C2 Belgium Black rims and Conti 4000s tires. Love the set up. The wider rim profile and 25mm tires are a dream. This is my two-wheeled "Ferrari." 4 months in and getting ready for the upcoming Best Buddies Century ride from Carmel, CA to Hearst Castle!
> 
> 
> View attachment 285013


----------



## Eunegis

njnets23 said:


> ...laced to HED C2 Belgium Black rims...


Beautiful! Congratulations to your tasteful metamorphosis.

But the black alloy rims are puzzling me. I looked it up on HED's homepage and couldn't believe it: they are indeed making a black version of that rim with an anodized brake surface.
I thought Mavic are the only ones to do that. But they are using Ceramic coating, and that is "supposed to be" much harder and more durable. As a custom wheel user you can probably contribute some real world practical experience (which is usually lacking): is HED's black anodized brake surface durable? Does it stay black? How many miles/km have you ridden so far? Any special brake pads?


----------



## njnets23

Thanks. Compared to the stock Fulcrums, the bike takes on such a different personality! The ride is amazing, absorbs tons of road chatter and so much more stable on the descents.

To answer your questions... I've only put on about 200 miles so far, so it's way too early to tell. We are not using special brake pads, braking has been good. I did some brief research and the only thing I found was that the coating could come off more quickly if riding in the rain/wet conditions. I'm not as concerned about the coating coming off... truth be told, I didn't realize I was purposefully ordering the black anodized rim when I told the bike shop black rim, silver hub, silver spoke etc. etc. Was pleasantly surprised when they arrived and they showed me. They are definitely high quality rims, perhaps one of the best aluminum rims you can get.

To your point, in due time, and if there's interest, I might start a separate, more dedicated thread - please reply if you think that would be useful. To that end, here is a photo of my wife's Bianchi and her custom wheel build. The only difference is I have alternating black/red nipples while she has all read. 

Enjoy...

View attachment 285109






Eunegis said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations to your tasteful metamorphosis.
> 
> But the black alloy rims are puzzling me. I looked it up on HED's homepage and couldn't believe it: they are indeed making a black version of that rim with an anodized brake surface.
> I thought Mavic are the only ones to do that. But they are using Ceramic coating, and that is "supposed to be" much harder and more durable. As a custom wheel user you can probably contribute some real world practical experience (which is usually lacking): is HED's black anodized brake surface durable? Does it stay black? How many miles/km have you ridden so far? Any special brake pads?


----------



## Eunegis

njnets23 said:


> ...if there's interest, I might start a separate, more dedicated thread - please reply if you think that would be useful...


YES!!! YES!!! and YES!!!
Please do so. There's so muck redundant chatting out there on the web, but that would be a new, interesting topic: all black non-disc alloy rims for road bikes. That might be a thrilling idea for many of us, espacially the hobbyists who can't or don't want to afford carbon rims. And usually we are not alone in our stupidity: I'm probably not the only one not having known about the all black HEDs.
Had I known about that three weeks ago I probably wouldn't have purchased the Shamal Ultra wheelset...

I would be grateful for a brief announcement of your new thread's start right here inside this thread, so we can find the new one.

Your wive's machine looks good as well with those black rims. And the first Infinito's 2011 painting sceme was the best.


----------



## 98whitemax

Here are both my bianchi bikes first is a 928 with sram rival and the second is a cavaria with sram force


----------



## KM1.8T

Nice couple of bikes. Is that a CRX?


----------



## 98whitemax

Yes it is lol


----------



## KM1.8T

I thought so, I had a 1988 Si in 1989 and loved that car, got married and had kids so had to say good bye to the CRX, fun little car and wish I had it today. I guess Bianchi's and CRX's go together. I just bought my fifth Bianchi, an infinito that I just built up with Campy, I have not even ridden it yet.


----------



## 98whitemax

Sweet infinitos are nice my teammate has an infinito. One of my teammates is a bianchi rep so he makes sure we all ride bianchi lol. But I love them they are awsome. I just picked up the cavaria for cx. Will ride this sat for a cx clinic.


----------



## Shipley

My climber...


----------



## barnott

My new 2013 Infinito Ultegra. I didn't change much. I put black bar tape on, and changed the tires to Michelin Pro Optimum.


----------



## KM1.8T

Just finished building up another one to join my Bianchi Family.


----------



## shownotfound

Sweet looking bike! So for those of you that build up your bikes yourselves, is is more a 'prefer to do the wrenching' or is it more getting exactly the components you want sorta thing? or some of each?


----------



## KM1.8T

I can only speak for myself but I just like to work with my hands and rebuild things. I enjoy working on cars as well as bikes and things around the house. I have always wondered how things worked so I tried to figure it out for myself. The bonus is some self-satisfaction and also saves some money.


----------



## hrmuff

Bianchi Oltre (Limited nero-version) - Custom build with camapagnolo-components and Zipp 404-wheels.


----------



## Oxy

I just saw this and thought " The force is strong with this one ". What a wicked steed!


----------



## ZoSo

Some photos of me and my 2013 Impulso Veloce. My first road bike, I'm extremely satisfied with my Campy components, thinking of upgrading to an 11speed in the future, after I get a pair of Zondas. I had the Michelin Pro4 tyres for a while but they didn't work out for me, so I'm looking for any suggestions you might have on other Celeste-light blue tyres.


----------



## Slider21

Niice ride, unfortunately (for my wallet) my Infinito DI2's frame cracked (twice) on the rear stay, I had it repaired once. I've ordered a Nero Oltre frame, she should be ready early next week, I'll post a pic once she's home.


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Wow, really?! Did it crack in the same place both times? Didn't Bianchi warranty it?


----------



## kbwh

Were did it crack on the rear stay?


----------



## jaggrin

Infinito taking a break in the Georgia countryside.


----------



## Slider21

Well I've finally got the Oltre up and running, still a couple of things to change, I've got some celeste stickers ordered for the rims, a new matt black stem and I'll change to all black tyres. The gatorskins look ordinary with the red weave walls. My Infinito cracked on the rear stay, I had it repaired and it cracked again in a similar place. I had the frame converted to DI2, not that it damaged the frame, but I voided the warranty.

This new machine is a WEAPON!!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Slider21 said:


> Well I've finally got the Oltre up and running, still a couple of things to change, I've got some celeste stickers ordered for the rims, a new matt black stem and I'll change to all black tyres. The gatorskins look ordinary with the red weave walls. My Infinito cracked on the rear stem, I had it repaired and it cracked again in a similar place. I had the frame converted to DI2, not that it damaged the frame, but I voided the warranty.
> 
> This new machine is a WEAPON!!


That's one heck of a sweet looking ride. Like a stealth fighter! Congrats. How did you modify your Infinito for Di? Who did the mods? I am thinking of converting my C59 to Campy electronics.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

jaggrin said:


> Infinito taking a break in the Georgia countryside.
> View attachment 286732


I wonder what those cows are thinking about as they stare at you and your bike.


----------



## Slider21

Hi, 

Paint My Bike in Brisbane (Australia) did it, really neat conversion, it cost approx $400.

Thanks


----------



## DrSpoke

Here are a couple of photos of mine I finally found that I took a couple of years ago. It's a 2007 frame made by Bianchi of course. And it's bigger brother a 2006 Supersport 1000DS.


----------



## Fritz

I have to show my bikes as well, what I have in my stable is following bikes: Bianchi ML3 "Team Alessio Bianchi", Bianchi Freccia Celeste "Team Liquigas-Bianchi", Bianchi B4P T-Cube "Team Barloworld", Bianchi HiC 928 IASP "Team Flaminia", Bianchi HoC Oltre "Team Androni Giocattoli", Bianchi B4P Sempre "Team Colombia Coldeportes" and some MTB:s as well.
























I will post more later / Fritz


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Wow. You may have a problem. I can kinda dig it, though.


----------



## Fritz

I know.... My disease is called Bianchi .. but to be serious, I´m a "die hard" collector of anything which has to do with Bianchi and the teams who used them, at the moment my Collection will grow with Three new bikes this year: Team Motorex Bianchi (I´l pick it up today) and in a month I get a bike from Team vacansoleil, and then I get the Bianchi Sempre Pro from Androni. But here is a photo of my Team Liquigas - Bianchi Collection (almost Everything). best regards Fritz


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Glad to hear you're getting the Vacansoleil Oltre. I just wish the version being sold to customers looked just like the team bikes. The team bikes are, in my humble opinion, among the most visually impressive Bianchis to date. Blue compliments celeste the best of all.

Speaking of Liquigas, since Bianchi will be providing bikes to Belkin next year, you may have another lime green/celeste bike in your future.


----------



## Fritz

It´s not the Oltre I am buying, I am getting one of the One day Classic bikes, as they used on Paris Roubaix a.s.o. in other means a Bianchi Impulso, the most bikes I have has been previously used by members of different Teams, Freccia Celeste (Mihaljovic) Oltre (Alessandro De Marchi) and Sempre (J.P. Suarez) my T-Cube was a spare frame from the Team and has no name on it. I buy the bikes directly from the Teams through Bianchi. So the Groups and other parts of the bikes are exactly as they where used by the Teams. Here a is a nice photo of my Oltre signed by the Giro d´Italia squad 2012 of Androni and Tour of Estonia squad 2013. The jersey is signed by the Team participated at the Il Lombardia 2012 , best / Fritz


----------



## Fritz

About Team Belkin, yes I am very curoius how the Team kit and bike will look =) //Fritz


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Ah, yes, it's easy to forget they rode more than just Oltres. Beautiful bike. Fantastic collection. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fritz

One more photo: My Bianchi Sempre "Team Colombia Coldeportes" used by Juan Perez Suarez in the Team. On the photo it had just arrived at my home, and I hadn´t even adjusted the seatpost. =) / Fritz


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Do you ride these bikes or just collect them? I've been told by others that buying former team bikes for riding is not a good idea as they have been put through the wringer. What has been your experience in judging the overall condition of these former World Tour steeds? Any visible stress or strange noises? They look great in the pics.


----------



## kbwh

Can't help but think that Perez would have been better off on a one size larger frame with a shorter stem.

Some hobby you have there, Fritz!


----------



## Fritz

Todd: I use all of them, I only buy bikes in the size (57-59) so I can use them. I can really deny any stories that the frames, Components are stressed because of use at the Giro d´Italia etc, the Oltre I got looked just as new, I found only one tiny tiny mark on the crancset (after the shoe) but the Sempre had some more marks, but still very very nice  Before the bikes leave the Teams, they go through the bikes, and then it get back to Bianchi and they go through the bike once more, when I bought the Oltre the Wheels was broken (hub) so I got a pair new Wheels instead. I have been down and visited the team several times (androni) and the job the Mechanics do is Amazing, they Clean and change stressed parts after every stage/race.


----------



## Fritz

kbwh said:


> Can't help but think that Perez would have been better off on a one size larger frame with a shorter stem.
> 
> Some hobby you have there, Fritz!


Thanks, I have to live on Noodles big part of the year =) I can agree about the frame size, I didn´t thought that I would be able to buy a bike from that Team much because of the size of the guys. I meet them at the Il Lombardia this year, and my Mrs laughed when she saw the bikes of Team Colombia, they was so small. I attach a photo of me and Claudio Corti (legendary Team manager, Team Barlworld as example) Best regards, Fritz


----------



## padetw

My Bianchi Oltre from Thailand.


----------



## kbwh

That's a very nice bike, but the seat angle screams "Get a proper fit!"


----------



## padetw

kbwh said:


> That's a very nice bike, but the seat angle screams "Get a proper fit!"


Thank you. I will have the fitting soon.


----------



## wgscott

Try not to laugh:


----------



## shownotfound

wgscott said:


> Try not to laugh:
> 
> View attachment 289248


Laugh? seriously? I think there would be a lot of 'purists' that would be more drooling over that.


----------



## pley3r

My beastie  2011 Centostrada


----------



## PokojniToza

Here is mine. I have no idea what model it is (trying to find out in another thread in here, after many hours spent Google-ing the f... out of it), and it has been bastardized nearly beyond recognition.


----------



## kbwh

What does the Columbus sticker say?

@pley3r: That seat angle is a joke, right?


----------



## Fritz

Hi friends
This looks very much as a MegaExo Pro, the same frame as Pantani used in 1998 but in different colors.

Best regards
Fritz


----------



## Fritz

I got one more bike to my Collection a couple of weeks ago, this time it as a MTB, older one but it was cheap so why not =) Only $285


----------



## PokojniToza

kbwh said:


> What does the Columbus sticker say?
> 
> @pley3r: That seat angle is a joke, right?


The sticker is a bit damaged, but from what I can gather it reads : Tubi speciali trafilati, Acciaio CMn, and in the bottom there is a five-letter word starting in A and ending in E.


----------



## pley3r

kbwh said:


> What does the Columbus sticker say?
> 
> @pley3r: That seat angle is a joke, right?


hah, woops, that's embarrassing. New seat, had just put it on before the pic. Jumped a tooth on the spline. Noticed about 10 mins later when I went to go for a test ride. All fixed now


----------



## Fritz

I don´t know why, but I posted this yesterday but it seems to be vanished in cyberspace.
Anyhow here it´s again a MTB a bought a couple of weeks agom a real bargain.Only $285 (in Sweden) one more piece to my collection


----------



## Carole22

*Gravel bike conversion*

My 92 Eros repainted, cold set to 130mm, and ready to crush NJ gravel.


----------



## Bakernator

My new best friend .... !


----------



## kbwh

My 2010 Infinito developed a crack between the BB and chain stays. I have found that I prefer a more racy frame geo, so I opted for a Sempre Pro as warranty replacement. Size 59:


----------



## Bluediamond59

kbwh said:


> My 2010 Infinito developed a crack between the BB and chain stays. I have found that I prefer a more racy frame geo, so I opted for a Sempre Pro as warranty replacement. Size 59:
> 
> View attachment 289618


I have a 2012 Sempre set up with Campy Record 10 on HED Ardennes LT wheels with a compact crank, 52/36 and love it. I’m thinking about getting a set of HED Jet 4 FR wheels which should be a bit faster. I can ride all day for days and still want more. Mine is 53 cm, because they don’t make a 54, so it has a short stem and my saddle is set back. If you cracked your bottom bracket to chain stay you will appreciate the BB30. Very stiff and a nice spin. Puts your power where it belongs quickly. You will like your new ride.


----------



## kbwh

The BSA BB insert had nothing to do with the development of the crack. Actually the significant difference between a BSA and BB30 Al sleeve on a Bianchi is that the former is threaded. My Campagnolo SR crank thus spins fine with both types of BB cups.

Nice Sempre!


----------



## Odysseas

kbwh said:


> The BSA BB insert had nothing to do with the development of the crack. Actually the significant difference between a BSA and BB30 Al sleeve on a Bianchi is that the former is threaded. My Campagnolo SR crank thus spins fine with both types of BB cups.
> 
> Nice Sempre![/QUOTE
> 
> what cause the crack in the first place. An accident? A fall? Are u confident that your sempre will not "develop" a crack as well?


----------



## kbwh

Fatigue failure, covered by warranty. 
I look after my bikes so that I can catch such developments before they become dangerous. That makes me confident.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

kbwh said:


> My 2010 Infinito developed a crack between the BB and chain stays. I have found that I prefer a more racy frame geo, so I opted for a Sempre Pro as warranty replacement. Size 59:


That's a very nice bike ! Congratulations 

Would look better with another saddle though


----------



## kbwh

Thanks, Salsa. I'd get another saddle if the SMP Full Carbon wasn't the most comfortable I've ever tried. Form follows function and all that jazz...


----------



## giosblue

Nice! Whats the ride like compared to the Infinito?


----------



## kbwh

In short: I don't really know yet. Have just had it out for a few laps on the local indoor athletics track. Outdoors it's Norwegian winter here now.
One thing I think is different between a 57 Infinito and a 59 Sempre Pro is that the latter seems to need less body language for course corrections when riding no handed.


----------



## Fritz

Chistmas was a day early this year. I got an E-mail from Team Vacansoleil and as I have mentioned earlier I thought that I was going to buy one of their Impulsos, but instead they asked me if I wanted an Infinito or and Oltre XR instead? When I allready have an Oltre the answer was - Infinito! 
Later when I was curious who had used the frame, they only to me "used by a famous classics rider" gosh you can´t Believe how hard it´s at the moment. I can´t wait until the post is starting to work again.

I attach a photo, not the one I get (?) u similiar.

Merry Christmas!

Fritz


----------



## freefall_junkie

Wow - exciting! What size are you getting? Juan Antonio Flecha rode a 57 I believe - he certainly counts as a famous classics rider  I recently got an Ultegra Di Infinito CV and love it so far (mine is a 61).

Mark


----------



## Fritz

Hello Mark,

I thought that Flecha had a smaller frame but if it´s his frame I get ... I will be happy all year 
A friend have the first version of Infinito and it´s a really nice bike. I can´t wait until get the frame =

Best regards,
Fritz


----------



## Fritz

I forgot to tell the size, it´s a 57cm I get =)

/Fritz


----------



## freefall_junkie

Fritz said:


> I forgot to tell the size, it´s a 57cm I get =)
> 
> /Fritz


This might interest you if you haven't seen it before  Pro bike: Juan Antonio Flecha’s Bianchi Infinito CV | Road Cycling UK


----------



## Fritz

Marvelous many thanks for this! If it´s Flechas frame I get, I don´t have enough Words describing my feelings for it  Now I keep my fingers crossed. In a few Days I will know.

Best regards,
Fritz


----------



## kbwh

^^^^We've had some mild days now and I've had the chance to ride my 59 Sempre Pro outside. It doesn't feel less comfortable than my 2010 57 Infinito...


----------



## Rashadabd

kbwh said:


> Thanks, Salsa. I'd get another saddle if the SMP Full Carbon wasn't the most comfortable I've ever tried. Form follows function and all that jazz...


kbwh,

How do you like the ride of the Sempre Pro?


----------



## Kett-Man




----------



## cleo

*My Infinito CV!*

Just took it out for a test run... Replacing my 19 year old Bob Jackson 753OS custom steel. Joy, is what I say! Still need to tweak the spacers and cap the cables, but other than that, am ready to rock!


----------



## binorx

Nothing special but it works for a wet (or snowy) commute!


----------



## Livicol

Just before Christmas I won a C2C on eBay for a little over £400 ! As is the norm I've spent £150 on bars,seatpost,tyres etc.Ive other bikes that are worth way more but this cheapie winter bike is the comfiest for long winter training rides.
I also have a 928 Super Leggera (integrated seatpost) which I bought on impulse without even sitting on it...marginally too big,too much pain after 15/20 miles .Those in the UK might have recently seen it on Ebay,once I do sell it I'll be looking for a comfier Bianchi of similer quality(yes,I am of that age...plus I'm more a distance type rider than a flat out racer.)Its a stunning bike,I had a few offers but not quite enough,I'll wait until the spring and try selling again.Meantime I have the lovely,cheap, alloy C2C to munch up the winter miles.


----------



## Fritz

I also has a 928 HoC SL IASP, but IMHO it´s one of the best bikes I have, what ´s the size on yours? And what is your price when you try to sell it?

Best regards,
Fritz


----------



## Fritz

PokojniToza said:


> Here is mine. I have no idea what model it is (trying to find out in another thread in here, after many hours spent Google-ing the f... out of it), and it has been bastardized nearly beyond recognition.


I´m almost sure that this is a Bianchi from 2002/03, and my guess says MegaPro XL .. and maybe maybe an EVO

Fritz


----------



## Livicol

Hi Fritz,the price is £1700 (GBP) . Its a size 55cm. Don't get mw wrong,it is a stunning stunning bike,but just a size too big thus making it too uncomfy on a long ride. If I could afford to I'd keep it purely for aesthetics  Here is the link to my recent ebay listing...might not work as the listing has expirhttp://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221335157742?ssPageName=STRK:MEUSX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1560.l2649ed -


----------



## Livicol

I may consider selling just the frame/fork.


----------



## Mike Overly

From The Pista Passion Page


----------



## Fritz

binorx said:


> Nothing special but it works for a wet (or snowy) commute!
> 
> View attachment 290623


Very nice bike, classy!


----------



## BruBar

My 2011 Via Nirone freeshed up.


----------



## plag

Just joined the Bianchi club. Was previouslly riding an Orbea Orca and have always liked Bianchis, So I decided to pickup a frameset and swap my components. I had it repainted and new decals added.

2004 Bianchi Carbon XL


----------



## KM1.8T

Congrats on your Carbon XL, I have one as well. Has yours been painted or is it bare carbon? Enjoy.


----------



## ilfrancese

newbie  

View attachment 293855


----------



## plag

KM1.8T said:


> Congrats on your Carbon XL, I have one as well. Has yours been painted or is it bare carbon? Enjoy.


It was matte black and carbon but the finish was pretty worn so i had it painted solid black only the forks are gloss carbon.

Thanks.


----------



## bikejrff

BruBar said:


> My 2011 Via Nirone freeshed up.


BruBar, that is a gorgeous Nirone. I was torn between the Nirone and the Vigorelli. Here's a photo of my Vigorelli...


----------



## FakeConcern

*Liquigas 2005*

I've just bought a 2005 Bianchi 1885 in Liquigas colours & I love it!
I've fancied a Bianchi since trying one of Marco Pantanis Tour bikes at 
Geoff Butler Cycles in 1998.







Haven't been on a bike since 2010. Love the bikes in this thread BTW!


----------



## P3T3R

*My Bianchi Via Nirone 7 2300*


----------



## cigale_dejan

*My 2013 Bianchi Via Nirone 7 with carbon wheelset *


----------



## theregoesmybus

2014 Bianchi Infinito CV
Mavic Ksyrium SLR wheels
Campagnolo Record & Super Record group
FSA K-Force post, stem and bars
Specialized Romin Evo Pro saddle
Look Keo carbon pedals (not pictured)


----------



## bottecchia_eja

theregoesmybus said:


> 2014 Bianchi Infinito CV
> Mavic Ksyrium SLR wheels
> Campagnolo Record & Super Record group
> FSA K-Force post, stem and bars
> Specialized Romin Evo Pro saddle
> Look Keo carbon pedals (not pictured)
> 
> View attachment 295169


Beautiful bike. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## johnny dollar

seriously nice infinito.


----------



## redlude97

2006 928 C2C 50cm


----------



## Buckwheat987

*My New Sempre*

Picked up on Saturday. Stock..but great for my needs now.

First ride was yesterday and I was very happy with what it gives for the price.


----------



## kbwh

Very nice infinito cv


----------



## FakeConcern

@ cigale_dejan & buckwheat98 both really nice looking bikes.


----------



## Buckwheat987

FakeConcern said:


> @ cigale_dejan & buckwheat98 both really nice looking bikes.


Thanks. I appreciate it


----------



## armstrong

Picked this up off Kijiji for $300 in Toronto. Reminds me of my first "serious" road bike - a Bianchi Strada I got when I was 15 years old. Getting back into the sport last year after 13 years away, I've spent the last year searching for the "right bike" that sang to my soul. This bike is it.

1987 (?) Bianchi Campione D'Italia.

Now I just need a Bianchi in Celeste and my journey is complete.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

armstrong said:


> Picked this up off Kijiji for $300 in Toronto. Reminds me of my first "serious" road bike - a Bianchi Strada I got when I was 15 years old. Getting back into the sport last year after 13 years away, I've spent the last year searching for the "right bike" that sang to my soul. This bike is it.
> 
> 1987 (?) Bianchi Campione D'Italia.
> 
> Now I just need a Bianchi in Celeste and my journey is complete.


Bella! Is she a soprano?


----------



## armstrong

My first time riding steel in years. I notice it gives a smooth ride, but certainly doesn't have the stiffness/kick of aluminum. Is it a matter of swapping wheels? (as I've read in places) I'd be interested in putting on a set of lighter wheels - is this just a matter of getting a set compatible with campy or is there more to it? It has a 6 speed cassette. Ambrosio rims and unknown hubs, but it's all original.


----------



## theregoesmybus

Just a few more pictures as I've finally finished fussing over some of the build components. I switched from a Deda cockpit to FSA for fit purposes, and then cut the steerer down. Final weight is 15 lbs even.

2014 Bianchi Infinito CV
2014 Mavic Ksyrium SLR (wheels, tires)
2014 Campagnolo Record (brakes, levers, fd, rd, cables, chain)
2014 Campagnolo Super Record (50/34 crankset, 11-25 cassette)
2014 FSA K-Force carbon (seatpost, compact handlebar, OS-99 stem)
2014 Specialized Romin Pro carbon saddle
Look Keo Carbon pedals
Elite bottle cages
CatEye Strada SPD-02 Slim computer


----------



## armstrong

Can anyone tell me a bit more about the bike? Is it from 1987?

The BB shell says: 

G.7
hi
846

Thanks.


----------



## Odysseas

this is my Sempre Pro with new deda alanera handlebar


----------



## Buckwheat987

Odysseas said:


> this is my Sempre Pro with new deda alanera handlebar
> View attachment 296419



Good luck with the Sempre pro. I really like this model.

I am really enjoying my Sempre that I have had only a month.


----------



## gardenstatementnj

*Bianchi D2 Cross Concept Race*

So, i just picked up a Bianchi D2 Cross Concept Race. Ill get better pics soon. I believe this is a 2010. Still mainly stock, except upgraded the 46T chainring to a 50T chainring, and replaced the seatpost to a Deda Magic Stick, and replaced the stem to a bit of a longer stem. Will be upgrading the wheelset at somepoint for a full road wheelset, and keeping the CX wheels for commuting purposes.








<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/HyPr_eNiGmA/media/20140618180119.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y261/HyPr_eNiGmA/20140618180119.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20140618180119.jpg"/></a>


<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/HyPr_eNiGmA/media/20140618180057.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y261/HyPr_eNiGmA/20140618180057.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20140618180057.jpg"/></a>


<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/HyPr_eNiGmA/media/20140618180138.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y261/HyPr_eNiGmA/20140618180138.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20140618180138.jpg"/></a>


----------



## triumph.1

I just found this frame and built it last week. 2012 vacansoleil team edition Oltre. I think I love this bike.


----------



## Fabio Farelli

My Campione d' Italia has got new shoes.


----------



## West End Rail NJ

*2012 Oltre*









Love this bike, recently switched out the wheels for Mavic Cosmics black with no logo. Pretty sweet ride.


----------



## kimmy_rai

thats my bianchi sempre


----------



## plag

So many sweet rides.


----------



## spade2you

A few weeks ago at the state games.


----------



## RS2012

Very nice!


----------



## kbwh

Somewhere famous, mid July.


----------



## cigale_dejan

New upgrades on my via nirone 7 .. carbon handlebars, celeste bartape/saddle, ffwd wheelset  (F4 front, F5 back), carbon bottle holder..  And I'm saving money for Sempre pro with campy groupset


----------



## cigale_dejan

Wooow! Thats an awesome collection you have there  ... I wish I had "some" extra money for new Bianchi bike/jersey etc.


----------



## kbwh

Stunning that VN7!


----------



## Bluediamond59

Very nice looking via nirone 7. Let us know what you think of the F4 & F5 wheel set up. I ride a Sempre (non Pro) and thinking about going from HED Ardennes to HED JET 4’s or 5’s or a combo of HED JET 4 front and HED JET 5 rear. You have a nice looking set up.


----------



## tsutaoka

Odysseas said:


> this is my Sempre Pro with new deda alanera handlebar
> View attachment 296419


nice!


----------



## tsutaoka

kimmy_rai said:


> thats my bianchi sempre


nice, what's the weight on her?


----------



## MMsRepBike

cigale_dejan said:


> New upgrades on my via nirone 7 .. carbon handlebars, celeste bartape/saddle, ffwd wheelset  (F4 front, F5 back), carbon bottle holder..  And I'm saving money for Sempre pro with campy groupset


Are you sure your wheels are authentic? They look fake to me. Care to post a clear pictures of the hubs?


----------



## FriscoBianchi

*All Campy Bianchi Infinito*

My Bianchi Infinito-Campagnolo Super Record with Campagnolo Shamal Ultra wheels. Much lighter than my old 1998 Bianchi Champione d' Italia...and also rides a bit nicer!


----------



## theregoesmybus




----------



## tsutaoka

nice!



theregoesmybus said:


> Just a few more pictures as I've finally finished fussing over some of the build components. I switched from a Deda cockpit to FSA for fit purposes, and then cut the steerer down. Final weight is 15 lbs even.
> 
> 2014 Bianchi Infinito CV
> 2014 Mavic Ksyrium SLR (wheels, tires)
> 2014 Campagnolo Record (brakes, levers, fd, rd, cables, chain)
> 2014 Campagnolo Super Record (50/34 crankset, 11-25 cassette)
> 2014 FSA K-Force carbon (seatpost, compact handlebar, OS-99 stem)
> 2014 Specialized Romin Pro carbon saddle
> Look Keo Carbon pedals
> Elite bottle cages
> CatEye Strada SPD-02 Slim computer
> 
> 
> View attachment 295692
> View attachment 295693
> View attachment 295694


----------



## tsutaoka

what size is that frame?



padetw said:


> My Bianchi Oltre from Thailand.


----------



## tenkerman

2004 Eros, recently acquired. All Campy Mirage, I'm a sucker for steel. Weighed it last night, only a little over a pound heavier than my aluminum frame Trek 1500 SLR. Screw this head cold, I'm going for a ride this morning!


----------



## yukiey

my B
6.9kg.


----------



## kimmy_rai

Thats me bianchi only 6.5 kg


----------



## younghouse

*My Bianchi Renovation*









Here's my '94 Trofea renovated for cruising the town:

Powdercoated paint job (as close to celeste as I could get)
Moved shifters from the down tube to the 'bars
New Brooks saddle and bar tape
New Cinelli stem and bars
New Velocity Deep-V wheels
New Vittoria Rubino tires in celeste

Because I'll be using it in an urban environment, I've opted for platform pedals. After 15 years with clipless, they'll take some getting used to.

Drive train is the original Campy Veloce group set. Cleaned up. of course.

For the time being, no decals other than a Binachi badge on the head tube. Celeste says it all.


----------



## Buckwheat987

Well done younghouse


----------



## osiris326

Just got a 2015 Bianchi Intenso today. I Also have a 2008 Bianchi Volpe. Right now just have garage door shots hopefully will have better photos up later. Took the Intenso out for a 25 mile ride today. The bike is awesome, rides real smooth and accelerates quickly.


----------



## BianchiMike

Some really nice looking Bianchis in this thread. This is my Via Narone.


----------



## Buckwheat987

BianchiMike said:


> Some really nice looking Bianchis in this thread. This is my Via Narone.
> View attachment 300992



sharp Via Narone


----------



## freefall_junkie

My Infinito CV in Port de Soller, Majorca


----------



## Flbikejunkie

*Vigorelli*

Steel rules!


----------



## djBarren

MMsRepBike said:


> Are you sure your wheels are authentic? They look fake to me. Care to post a clear pictures of the hubs?


Agreed they look like Novatecc hubs. "Just Saying"


----------



## djBarren

This is my Oltre xr2.









Once I get it home I will take some more photo's.


----------



## kbwh

Dancin' in a forest, June 2014.










Sempre Pro, Campagnolo Super Record with a bit of Record and Chorus in places, DT Swiss RR 1450 Tricon wheels, and Time Xpresso 12 pedals.
Assos clothing and glasses, Giro lid, and Bont shoes


----------



## Bluediamond59

Nice pic. Looking sharp.


----------



## Ovamka

My Bike


----------



## kbwh

Oooooh! I had one very similar to that in 1996! TSX steel, Record Ti, Shamals. Bellisimo! But by God those wheels are heavy by today's standards.


----------



## GKSki

Isn't that SBX?


----------



## T K

Ovamka said:


> View attachment 302339
> 
> 
> My Bike


Is that an EL-OS?


----------



## Brockenhurst

My 2015 Via Nirone. Stock set-up apart from Fulcrum Racing 7 wheelset & carbon bars with LizardSkins tape. Lovin it


----------



## ccurry007

My new Infinito CV is in hand. Will get it's first real test tomorrow. Today was just working out the kinks. Pretty much a Campagnolo affair, with a 2015 Record group. Exceptions are Record Ultra-Torque crank from ~2010, and Chorus cassette.
Used the seat, seatpost, and bars from the stock builds. They just look right. Seatpost will definitely stay. FSA compact bars are the same as I use on all the bikes, although usually carbon. These are alloy. Worth a try. Saddle is Aliante, I usually use Arione. Again, worth a try. I like the Celeste touches.
Also a Praxis BB for Ultra Torque, Fulcrum Racing 1's and Conti GP4000's.
I didn't weigh it. I'm not really a weight weenie. It's surely above the UCI limit, but no boat anchor.
Only initial reactions are it took less than 2 minutes to feel comfortable. No surprises one way or the other, and I say that as a good thing. I bought this bike to help me with long days (for me ~4 or 5 hours) in the saddle so I will know more tomorrow.


----------



## robt57

ccurry007 said:


> My new Infinito CV is in hand.



, Mr. Green With Envy! Enjoy and safe rolling!!!


----------



## expatbrit

Lovely Infinito. I keep squinting at one, then at my bank balance. 

Then I cry!


Looks like a great compromise for those of us who don't want the super-talk endurance head tube, but want a comfy bike!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Doulos24x7

My first real road bike, I've been logging a lot of miles on my trusty Orbea Carpe commuter. Last week I got a steal of a deal on an unridden 2014 Vertigo off E-Bay ($1,200 including shipping!).

Maiden voyage saturday...77 miles.


----------



## vetteman

I picked up this 2014 Infinito CV on clearance. Replaced a 2012 Orca. Have a couple hundred miles on her and loving it. Stock Ultegra build except for Boyd wheels off the Orca.


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Infinito CV on clearance ... that's a thing? Wow, congratulations, man. Glad you're already enjoying it.


----------



## vetteman

Tantivious Todd said:


> Infinito CV on clearance ... that's a thing? Wow, congratulations, man. Glad you're already enjoying it.


Yes. I was shocked. Went into a shop while on a business trip. I had originally just been looking to see the bike as I had never laid eyes on one. Had it shipped to Denver for $200 with no tax. Paid less than I was planning on for just the 2015 frame set from Colorado Cyclist (before shipping).


----------



## kbwh

That's some scoop. Congratulations!


----------



## Doulos24x7

My sunrise service yesterday...


----------



## Buckwheat987

My recent pick-up....to go with my Sempre


----------



## rolyateel

My Oltre, ex-demo model, £5500 new, £2500 on ebay
Ultegra, Rolf Prima Elan Wheels...
awesome


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Very nice, and great deal on one of the most beautiful bikes on the market.


----------



## kbwh

That's three bikes in a row shot from the wrong side.


----------



## mkoosebi

This is my Bianchi Infinito cv 57cm,I call it Super bike ,pic up frame set on clearance and build it mostly Sram Force/Red group. Weight is 6,7kg or 14,77 pounds. Tyres 25mm conti gp 4000sII and Michelin latex tubes,nice smooth ride.


----------



## GKSki

Red 59cm Bianchi Intenso with 105. Owned 3 in Celeste, but this is o.k. too, less than 200Km from Maranello.


----------



## armstrong

My Bianchi. 1989 Quattro (Columbus Cromor) with Ultegra 6600.


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Very pretty. Wonderful, bluish shade of celeste.


----------



## namaSSte

Some beautiful bikes here folks! Love seeing these pics. Here's my Sempre in its current state (been tweaking it for a few years now)...SRAM Force, China carbon tubs with Conti Sprinters, Deda stem and post, Romin saddle. This bike feels at home on long hauls as well as in fast crits. Couldn't ask for much more really. Well done Bianchi!


----------



## springs

I swap the wheels depending on mood and route.


----------



## GKSki

Was that long cage RD stock? How big is that cassette? Compact crank, right?


----------



## springs

GKSki said:


> Was that long cage RD stock? How big is that cassette? Compact crank, right?


I built the bike using the Ultegra Di2 mid-cage RD with an 11-32 cassette. Yep, compact crank. I do a lot of climbing. Other pieces include a Deda Superleggero seatpost, Deda Zero stem, 3T Ergonova bar, and Praxis BB.


----------



## GregorPQ

This is my Carbon XL with Chorus group. Without click-pedals





View attachment 306473
View attachment 306474


----------



## ericstevens73




----------



## GKSki

Centenario was a 1985 model. I remember the LBS Bianchi dealer riding one that year before he put it away for safe keeping. Argentin's worlds win was in 1986, so not sure what those dates are on the downtube.

Very nice, special lugwork and it looks like a native Italian model based on the Reparto Corse decals.


----------



## spoon01

I like the panto frame parts.. and I didn't know until now that Campy had brakes with release levers. Looks pretty cool!


----------



## GKSki

If you mean the releases on the calipers themselves, I wouldn't be surprised that Campagnolo patented that functionality. Love the chrome on the right chainstay and the gold inlays for the lugwork. Looks worthy of restoration and new Columbus decals.


----------



## spade2you

A post race shot from last weekend.


----------



## ericstevens73

This one does not have the 1985 stamped on it? In fact I dug up a photo online of a Centenario BB -









Versus mine:









The whole lug is different! So, between that and the head tube with the Bianchi Centenario Headbadge vs mine being Pantographed... Strange indeed!


----------



## ericstevens73

I'm still chasing the story........... But I'm 99.9% positive it's a true Argentin replica intended for the California market in 1987.


----------



## GKSki

I don't miss removing those right side fixed cups. Bloody knuckles!


----------



## theregoesmybus

Bianchi Infinito CV
Campagnolo Super Record RS group
Campagnolo Bora Ultra 50 wheels
FSA K-Force carbon post, bar, stem
Specialized S-Works Romin saddle
Look Keo Carbon pedals


----------



## GKSki

Please...black tape!


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Very, very nice.


----------



## Tantivious Todd

A post race shot from last weekend.[/QUOTE said:


> Great looking 928. I am not only envious of your wheelset, but of your body fat percentage.
> 
> Something about that pavement just looks greasy/slippy/road rashy to me.


----------



## spade2you

Tantivious Todd said:


> Great looking 928. I am not only envious of your wheelset, but of your body fat percentage.
> 
> Something about that pavement just looks greasy/slippy/road rashy to me.


The road was wet asphalt. I would have been a little worried for a criterium. No worries for the time trial.


----------



## DIV

Hello everyone!
This is my first post...I'm the proud new owner of a 2015 Intenso Ultegra and I love it.
For the recreational riding I do, I does the job in spades, but I do plan on making some modest upgrades: new wheels and rounding out the Ultegra group set...








I just upgraded from my 1988 Campione D'Italia (15 yr old Ultegra upgrade) which I sold just after the Intenso arrived.


----------



## DIV

GKSki said:


> Please...black tape!


Or my vote would be Celeste tape from the Bianchi website.


----------



## FDmuri

Recently got into Road bikes i had an 2008 Felt F70 but instantly attracted to the Celeste...so pick up an 2015 Intenso Veloce. ... I like flashy. (not sure why the photos do not appear.

View attachment 308677
View attachment 308678
View attachment 308679


----------



## jimbach

I bought a Bianchi Vertigo 105 last week, so far I'm loving it - a huge upgrade from the Trek 1000 I've been riding for the last nine years. Here's a photo:


----------



## GKSki

Looks great. Having the CF steerer cut? Looks a little dangerous for your abdomen. Maybe leave 5cm or 10cm above the stem for adjust-ability and resale/


----------



## novetan

Just a little off topic.

I intend to replace my current Eurus wheel to FLO aero wheel. Help me to decide pls.


----------



## GKSki

Photoshopped, right? Skip the advertising, imho.


----------



## novetan

GKSki said:


> Photoshopped, right? Skip the advertising, imho.


Of course its photoshop coz I havnt purchase yet. I'm hoping for an opinion before purchase.

But if u don't have an opinion, I highly suggest u keep your mouth zipped.


----------



## vic bastige

No way on the white stickers...unless they pay you sponsor money. That be the case, stickers only bigger.


----------



## GKSki

I think I gave an opinion. Given the attitude, wish I hadn't.


----------



## GarzaAlfredo

2014 Via Nirone 7 Claris equipped.
Everything is stock except Saddle: Specialized Toupe+ and newly acquired WH-6700 Ultegra Wheelset.


----------



## DIV

Nice!...it's coming together....good start with the wheel set....everyone told me it's where I should start as well...so I did....next is....everything!


----------



## YZ 343

nice pictures


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

novetan said:


> Just a little off topic.
> 
> I intend to replace my current Eurus wheel to FLO aero wheel. Help me to decide pls.
> 
> View attachment 308862
> 
> 
> View attachment 308863


What made you decide on FLO wheels, have you looked at any other options?


----------



## JimD

My new (to me) 2013 Bianchi Infinito C2C.


----------



## tpcorr

JimD said:


> My new (to me) 2013 Bianchi Infinito C2C.


It's a beauty, congratulations.


----------



## GKSki

What Fulcrum wheels are those. Rear Campy skewer?


----------



## JimD

GKSki said:


> What Fulcrum wheels are those. Rear Campy skewer?


The wheels are Fulcrum Racing Quatro's. The guy I got the bike from had Zipps on it and when he bought Oltre XR.1 he swapped the wheels out. 

The Skewer is from my CycleOps Fluid 2 trainer. Good eye!


----------



## GKSki

Good luck with it. Those are nice wheels. I enjoy my Racing 5s.


----------



## Oncojeans

*My Sempre with Ultegra*

My current Bianchi Sempre with Ultegra


tpcorr said:


> It's a beauty, congratulations.


----------



## Brockenhurst

After 12 months with my Via Nirone - which has served as an excellent ride for my re-entry to cycling after many years away - I felt ready for a move up. So have purchased this new-to-me 2015 Infinito CV, which I'm greatly looking forward to. Dura Ace groupset, FSA crankset, Fulcrum Zero wheels. Bike arrives tomorrow from Italy. Hope it's as good as it seems!


----------



## shownotfound

Beautiful ride. I'm jealous.


----------



## florida1098

*Not mine but*

available on Florida Trasure Coast CL


----------



## vic bastige

A recent of my CVi.


----------



## Hanibal

My Oltre xr2
Super record EPS
ENVE 3.4
She's a joy to ride!


----------



## Shipley

Wow ! Stunning, well done.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rashadabd

Very nice indeed Hanibal.


----------



## GKSki

Funny how the lighting in the photos changes the color appearance of the bike. Sometimes it appears gray then blue?


----------



## Hanibal

Shipley said:


> Wow ! Stunning, well done.:thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## Hanibal

Rashadabd said:


> Very nice indeed Hanibal.


Thanks. She was a 40th birthday gift from the wife.


----------



## Hanibal

GKSki said:


> Funny how the lighting in the photos changes the color appearance of the bike. Sometimes it appears gray then blue?


That's my fault. They were crappy photos taken with an iPhone so I tried to adjust the light to compensate.


----------



## threebikes

nice bike hanibal


----------



## plag

Hanibal said:


> My Oltre xr2
> Super record EPS
> ENVE 3.4
> She's a joy to ride!


sex on wheels!


----------



## quikrick1

1989 Bianchi Campione. Full Shimano 105 6 Speed. Infinity CR-MO Tange tubeset.


----------



## FataMorgana

Intenso 2016 with Ultegra shifters and some other stuff 

As a first road bike it´s a great ride


----------



## hfc

*1989 Giro*

Columbus SLX, Campy Athena 7 speed Group


----------



## Akkorn

Hi Everyone! This is my first post here. Here is my 1998 Trofeo.


----------



## The Lion

I builded my first Bianchi this winter. It is a rekord 940 with Shimano 600 tricolor groupset. The condition and the driving experience are excellent. 
I recently uploaded a short video on youtube, so feel free to watch it for more details: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALo34ki9diw


----------



## zeeshan66

Hanibal said:


> My Oltre xr2
> Super record EPS
> ENVE 3.4
> She's a joy to ride!
> QUOTE]
> 
> that's a menacing ride for sure!


----------



## wgscott

I got this in 1987 when I was in grad school, but recently degraded it to make it more rideable in my declining years:










Yes I saved the original parts too.


----------



## DIV

2015 Intenso (Chorus/Fizik). 







Debating whether I should upgrade frame to Infinito CV...


----------



## ccurry007

@Hanibal. Just seeing your XR2 now. I agree, that thing is sex on wheels.


----------



## Doulos24x7

ccurry007 said:


> @Hanibal. Just seeing your XR2 now. I agree, that thing is sex on wheels.


Have you all seen the 2017 Orbea Mountain Bikes? I like Orbea, I own two. I also own a Bianchi Vertigo. But come on Orbea...you've gone all Celeste this year!


----------



## Hanibal

ccurry007 said:


> @Hanibal. Just seeing your XR2 now. I agree, that thing is sex on wheels.


Hey thank you for the compliments!

She's a pleasure to ride. Quite comfortable considering her racy geometry.

Can't wait to see the new XR in the flesh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## threebikes

I like that red Trofeo.


----------



## mackgoo




----------



## redlude97

Hanibal said:


> My Oltre xr2
> Super record EPS
> ENVE 3.4
> She's a joy to ride!


What bar tape is that?


----------



## Hanibal

redlude97 said:


> What bar tape is that?


Custom made by busyman bicycles in Melbourne Australia. A true artisan. He also upgraded my saddle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shownotfound

Hanibal said:


> Custom made by busyman bicycles in Melbourne Australia. A true artisan. He also upgraded my saddle.


Is that black with Celeste highlights? That does rather look amazing!


----------



## Hanibal

shownotfound said:


> Is that black with Celeste highlights? That does rather look amazing!


Correct. Black kangaroo leather with Celeste coming through the holes.

He made me wait 12 months to get them as he is rather busy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanibal

Quick pic with my new Bora's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshan66

DAM! that's a mean looking bike! more pics?


----------



## eajohnson

My new Oltre XR.4, components moved over from my old road bike (2012 Ridley Helium) except for the brakes (because they are direct mount) - I've got direct mount EEbrakes on this one. 57cm frame, 15lb 2oz as pictured, with clinchers and somewhat heavy power meter pedals from BePro.


----------



## Hanibal

eajohnson said:


> View attachment 316847
> My new Oltre XR.4, components moved over from my old road bike (2012 Ridley Helium) except for the brakes (because they are direct mount) - I've got direct mount EEbrakes on this one. 57cm frame, 15lb 2oz as pictured, with clinchers and somewhat heavy power meter pedals from BePro.


Now that's lovely! Congrats. How does she ride?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GKSki

I would be curious to know how long and what type of compression plug you're using with so many spacers above the stem?


----------



## Sirstopher

My wife's and I new toys.


----------



## ANDYK48

Message Deleted


----------



## ANDYK48

Hello,
Firs post in the forum. Lovely thread for Bianchi.

Here is my Bianchi Oltre XR.1.

Groupset: SRAM etap Red22
Crankset: SRAM Red22 compact with Absolute Black Premium oval chainrings
Saddle: Fizik Voltra R1
Wheels: Campagnolo BORA ONE Dark Label
Pedals: Time X-presso 10 Carbon black color (in the photo with Time X-presso 6 yellow)



Greetings from Cyprus,

Andreas


----------



## spade2you

I guess I forgot to post this a while back. ~13lbs with my Enve climbing wheels. Hoping to head back to this race this year if possible.


----------



## kbwh

Good to see that your 928 T-cube is still going strong, spade. My Sempre Pro and lack of fat is somewhat out of focus:


----------



## spade2you

kbwh said:


> Good to see that your 928 T-cube is still going strong, spade. My Sempre Pro and lack of fat is somewhat out of focus:


Nice back drop!

My T-Cube is going strong. I think I started building it in winter of '09. I would have purchased 2-3 frames if I knew how much the price tag would go up. 

My Sempre is still my work horse. Also going strong.


----------



## Rashadabd

spade2you said:


> I guess I forgot to post this a while back. ~13lbs with my Enve climbing wheels. Hoping to head back to this race this year if possible.


That is one of the most beautiful places in the country in my opinion. Man, I mmiss riding bikes in Oregon....


----------



## spade2you

Rashadabd said:


> That is one of the most beautiful places in the country in my opinion. Man, I mmiss riding bikes in Oregon....


Between the beer and outdoors, I'd move there in a heartbeat if it weren't for my job and family.


----------



## shogun!

.....


----------



## shogun!

Hirokushi


----------



## Doulos24x7

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbwh

Here, we've just crossed the border from the Swedish to Norwegian side on the old border bridge at Svinesund between Strömstad (SWE) and Halden (NOR), may 2016. New bridge in the background.

Still the same Sempre Pro 2013 59 cm, Campag SR/R/C 2009-2014, Shamal Ultra 2014, FSA 11 cm stem and 44 cm compact bars. Rider is still 183 cm (6' exact), ~68 kg (150 lbs), all spindly arms and legs. And wider shoulders than Steven Kruijswijk.


----------



## Doulos24x7

Bianchi Vertigo. Gravel Century. Yes. She do it. She do it just fine on 25c's.


----------



## kbwh

That's cool! All gravel, or sections of it?


----------



## Doulos24x7

kbwh said:


> That's cool! All gravel, or sections of it?


About 80% of it. I've done around 500 miles of gravel with 1 flat on the Vertigo.


----------



## kbwh

Gravel riding is fun. Here from an outing in Norway's Valdres area, home of the _rakfisk. _Guy on the left works part time as a soigneur with Continental Team Joker.


----------



## Doulos24x7

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## GKSki

kbwh said:


> View attachment 317720
> 
> 
> Gravel riding is fun. Here from an outing in Norway's Valdres area, home of the _rakfisk. _Guy on the left works part time as a soigneur with Continental Team Joker.


Sorry, but not seeing your photos.


----------



## kbwh

Something off with the FRBR server it seems. Trying an external link. ^


----------



## zeeshan66

Oltre's are gorgeous! awesome pics of beautiful scenic rides as well


----------



## Wallstreet

I have enjoyed looking at the vast ownership to a delightful and beautiful range of bikes from the classic to modern. I have come from a Scott Addict, more aggressive and superlight frame 6.34kg without pedals. To add to my collection is this very special bike:-







I am the second owner, the first bought it from a dealer in Lyon circa 2008. He put on awful flat bars by Stephens (740mm). I plan to put on a Fizik carbon celeste black seat. New carbon handlebars, new carbon stem, carbon seatpost, adding a 12-30 Campy cassette that I found for 16% gradients. 

I think originally the bike would have been this one frm 2007/8:-

https://roadcyclinguk.com/tech/tech...bianchi-via-nirone-7.html#Clr0GxSDvUpuwLki.97

Its the second time I am going flat bar, it is a very comfortable, yet fast position. It allows my gf to join me on a bike I got for her as well. I will try 200km ride later this year around the lake of Geneve, Suisse.


----------



## zeeshan66

some great new pics!!


----------



## BennyC

Double post. Sorry


----------



## BennyC




----------



## bottecchia_eja

Beautiful Oltre, with the right color scheme. Thank you for posting!


----------



## mackgoo




----------



## BennyC

bottecchia_eja said:


> Beautiful Oltre, with the right color scheme. Thank you for posting!


The paint is quite interesting. In bright light it looks quite a soft pastel colour. While in less light it looks quite fluorescent. 
When I was looking for a new frameset I was uninspired by the boring paint schemes of most manufacturers, most of the frames I looked at were black, which isn't my cup of tea*. I quite like how celeste is different, almost a recognised trademark colour unique to Bianchi and the myths behind its origins. 

* Having said that the Specialissima in black with celeste trim looks lovely https://epic-cycles.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Bianchi-specialissima-blk-1-600x450.jpg

I happened to watch an old YouTube video that had Jan Ullich in it, he had a Bianchi that colour https://autobus.cyclingnews.com/photos/2003/tour03/stage13/olympia/ULLRICH9.jpg
Shame they still don't have the Bianchi factory team, other than Lotto NL Jumbo.


----------



## vic bastige

Finally have my frame back. E-Tap build with Zipp 303s.


----------



## shownotfound

vic bastige said:


> Finally have my frame back. E-Tap build with Zipp 303s.


That 50/50 bartape looks really sharp! Nice looking ride.


----------



## bugly64

*2013 Bianchi Pista*

Bianchi Pista by Bryan Bracy, on Flickr


----------



## mackgoo

Meet Bella Mackgoo. Finally done putting her together. I'm giving up on the Syncro, I'll install the Doppler tomorrow. I did half way decent on the wrap for the first time. I going for a big ride Tuesday.


----------



## kbwh

Still the same bike and the same components, except for new 52/36 TA chainrings. In the back: 12-29.
Location is the north side of the Col de l'Iseran, with the Val d'Isere ski station down in the valley below. Vive la France!


----------



## zeeshan66

good spot! i didn't notice hmmmm that is really sick


----------



## steel rider

*'89 Superleggera for my son*

Built this baby up for my kid. It was a great project and probably too nice for high school commuting, but worth it. He sort of appreciates it, and maybe it'll be mine one day 

Now the custom Taylor that donated the parts needs to be rebuilt and modernized. Evil laugh...


----------



## Gwapo996tt

Like a sore thumb!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## willyscai

My Bianchi

Hello from indonesia









Sent from my LGM-G600K using Tapatalk


----------



## sceevy

*ANy one know anything about this Bike*















Does anyone know what year or why i cannot find info about this model.


----------



## jmess

*Another XR4*

Have started riding my new XR4 after moving parts around between it and my 5 year old XR. I have put 18K miles on the XR and really enjoyed riding the bike. After 100 miles on the XR4 I would say the XR4 has a more tuned and smoother ride feel than the XR; same wheels, tires, and tire pressures. Forgive me for the +17 degree stem, at 66 I am not a flexible as I was 10 years ago. The rear light is the new Garmin Varia RTL510 radar light. Works great except I can't hear the warning beeps on my Edge 1030 when moving.


----------



## quick_pedal




----------



## kbwh

On Col du Pré, French Alps.


----------



## Carbonsnail

willyscai said:


> My Bianchi
> 
> Hello from indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGM-G600K using Tapatalk


What type of wheels are those on your bike?


----------



## Carbonsnail

What type of wheels are those on your bike?


----------



## kbwh

Those are the Campagnolo Shamal Mille:
https://www.campagnolo.com/WW/en/Wheels/shamal_mille


----------



## Gwapo996tt

Colors









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## plag

Gwapo996tt said:


> Colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nice Dyno 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expatbrit

Well. It's been almost 3 months, and I'm pretty happy with my sight-and-ride-unseen purchase of the Infinito:









63cm Infinito CV disk, Power Pro saddle (it was a shame, in some ways, but it works). Pretty much bone stock but will sport new wheels from November Bicycles soon!


----------



## Mannym21

Hi all,
New here but justed wanted to add one of my Bianchi bikes.


----------



## kbwh

The new bike.


----------



## T K

kbwh said:


> The new bike.


Sexy! How would you compare this to your Infinito?


----------



## kbwh

The infinito cracked in 13. I went back to proper racing geo with a Sempre Pro. The Specialissima is very much like the latter but stiffer and more comfortable. And lighter of course.


----------



## GKSki

Hmmm..."stiffer and more comfortable". That's an odd trend.


----------



## T K

kbwh said:


> The infinito cracked in 13. I went back to proper racing geo with a Sempre Pro. The Specialissima is very much like the latter but stiffer and more comfortable. And lighter of course.


Thanks. Reason I ask is I'm once again considering an Impulso which I know is based off the Infinito geometry. Looking for an all around bike. Not 100% sure if my racing days are behind me. The wife absolutely thinks they should be. Was wondering how the two geometries compare. If I felt like doing a crit or two could I drop the stem and be good? Last race I was at a guy on an Infinito won the P123 race.


----------



## kbwh

In my opinion The Infinito steers too slow. I much prefer the “racing” geometry of the Specialissima, Oltre and Sempre. My racing days are long gone, but I still like a bike that’s easy to flick around.

The odd trend split personality of the Specialissima might stem from that CV material.


----------



## T K

Thanks kbwh, think I'm just going to hang on to the Colnago this season and reevaluate what I think I need going forward. Ponder it this winter. I like those year end clearance deals anyway.💰😄


----------



## Hanibal

Just picked up some almost new LW MEILENSTEINS for a good price. Haven’t had a chance to go out on them yet.

LW or Bora?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willyscai

plag said:


> Nice Dyno
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope someday i have one.. Bianchi are one of my fav bike... Luv it.. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokva

Hanibal said:


> Just picked up some almost new LW MEILENSTEINS for a good price. Haven’t had a chance to go out on them yet.
> 
> LW or Bora?


Bora all the way

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanibal

smokva said:


> Bora all the way
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I reach for them 9/10 times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## habsfan

My two babies..


----------



## Gwapo996tt

Quarantined!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## smokva

My new Oltre Xr4, custom paint size 61.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanibal

habsfan said:


> My two babies..


Lovely. I have the xr2. How do you like the xr4 compared to the xr?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b4_ford

My ‘97 Eros and my ‘08 Volpe.


----------



## Zapfrog75

My new to me xr3! Only had about 1000 miles on it. My most favorite bike of all time. This bike just fits me, it's like I'm one with it.


----------



## CycleFam!




----------



## mackgoo

So Here's my latest.


----------



## CycleFanatic




----------



## Flbikejunkie

Impulso All Road


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CycleFam!

Recent upgrades


----------

